# NBA Off-season Thread



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'll miss that old thread, I had 2000 posts in it. :bron3


anyways, lol @ saying Bargs is in an inside presense. They also need to believe in BAYLESS as in can be great if given the chance(and hopefully his injuries stop). They need another defensive stopper as they have enough offense. hell, drafting a replacement for Bargs wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Any news on Scott Brooks? He really doesnt deserve to be let go by the Thunder..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Lakers interested in Mo Williams.

Come on Kobe, you know it worked out well for LeBron. :kobe3


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

http://www.celticsblog.com/2012/6/27/3120508/source-ray-allen-likely-to-sign-with-heat#comments


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That's great. Take his washed-up ass to South Beach.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

But to the HEAT!?!?! DAMN YOU!!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He's doing it what a lot of those other vets do and go ring-chasing.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

would have rather signed and traded him rather than lose him for nothing. maybe we could have at least gotten another player in return


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Miami has nobody to offer.

You think they're gonna S&T Bosh to us?

I wish we could have at least traded Ray for the Heat's 1st round pick but you can't trade FA's after the season ends.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

not miami maybe another team that wants ray like knicks or clippers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Will in order for us to do a sign and trade Ray has to want to go there.

Ray wants to go to Miami, that's his 1st option and they want to bring him in. It's happening bro. I'd say 97% chance.

Avery Bradley > Ray Allen. Not even worried.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

yea but i really hope Jeff Green is healthy and Celtics re sign him. thats what im concerned about. I think celtics might over pay for him like 6-8 mil a year. thats alot of money.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Celtics are the frontrunners to sign him. The only way I think he doesn't come to Boston is if someone else ridiculously overpays him.

Anyway, smart move by Anthony Davis by trademarking the Unibrow. Don't wanna end up like Kevin Durant getting sued over the Durantula nickname by some irrelevant rock artist.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Austin102 said:


> I'll miss that old thread, I had 2000 posts in it. :bron3
> 
> anyways, lol @ saying Bargs is in an inside presense. They also need to believe in BAYLESS as in can be great if given the chance(and hopefully his injuries stop). They need another defensive stopper as they have enough offense. hell, drafting a replacement for Bargs wouldn't be a bad idea either.


Bayless should be the 6th man. He should be able to exploit second units and they might as well capitalize on that. Bargnani is fine as a 4 which is what he will be this year with JONAS coming in. I still hate him and all and will throw something everytime he does a fadeaway brick but he will "do". 



Notorious said:


> That's great. Take his washed-up ass to South Beach.


Lulz bitter much? Ray's still the man as far as I'm concerned. One of the best conditioned athletes and definitely exemplary for his age. He can still ball.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I am not bitter about losing Ray.

Happy would be an understatement.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lulz, more so bitter that the big 3 has aged and are now being let go for nothing.

However, if you don't think Ray Allen can strongly contribute to whichever team is lucky enough to get him you are mistaken.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ray seriously won't even need to go through screens anymore to get open. He can just stand at the line and shoot down threes which just isn't fair. The Heat will also be getting a "clutch" shooter that can actually knock down 3s(I don't care if you think Wade/Lebron/whoever is clutch, as far as I'm concerned they really have no one to trust in if they're down by 3 and need to tie the game up except Chalmers).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Lulz, more so bitter that the big 3 has aged and are now being let go for nothing.
> 
> However, if you don't think Ray Allen can strongly contribute to whichever team is lucky enough to get him you are mistaken.


I'm definitely not bitter about them aging. Especially Ray Allen.

There's a guy playing in Boston named Avery Bradley we have that's younger and better than Ray Allen. Better than Ray Allen at everything except 3 point shooting and FT's, and he's a 40/80 guy in both of those categories.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Your not bitter about not even being able to rebuild properly by trading off your best players for potential or draft picks? Well alright. 

I don't really agree but ya. Bradley is better _for Boston going forward_ sure but Allen is going to end up on a title contender and will be huge for them. There is little doubt in my mind about this. Will likely have a bigger impact in key situations than Bradley will on Boston.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bradley is better right now too.

No I'm not bitter because I trust my team's front office.


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Offense will a worry (Still) with Boston though, and lack of consistent 3 point shooters too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

With Ray pretty much gone, Avery is our best three point shooter.

Pietrus is very hit or miss. He doesn't have average shooting games, they're either terrible or great. I don't expect Keyon Dooling to come back but he was a good three point shooter too, inconsistent during the season but great during the playoffs. E'Twaun Moore is also a good three point shooter and he'll likely get more PT this year since he'll no longer be a rookie and Doc doesn't play rookies.

To be honest, I can't wait for the youth movement. Just to see Rondo with some young players who can run the floor, too many times do I see Rondo running a fastbreak by himself because the old players are too slow to keep up with him. Also will prove the haters who say Rondo is only good because of the Big 3 wrong. Rondo is gonna be lethal with young, athletic players.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> Porn Stars Sara Jay and Angelina Castro bet that they would give blow jobs to all their twitter followers if the Miami Heat won the NBA title, and they deliver.
> 
> http://blacksportsonline.com/home/2...-details-on-how-to-collect-bj-for-heat-title/


Heat fans you won too


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

^what the fuck.................... im scared.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Houston Rockets can go die....idiots


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dalembert and the 14th pick go the Bucks for the 12th pick, Shaun Livingston, Jon Brockman, Jon Leurer sources tell Y!

What the fuck? Are Shaun Livingston, Jon Brockman and his twin brother gonna be apart of the deal that Orlando can't refuse? :lmao

The Rockets have Lowry, 12th, 16th and 18th picks. Will be interesting to see what they do with them. I'm expecting the worst.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

well that's sort of random, especially since they were trying to get the 5th pick with those guys.

and I hope Jordan does draft Beal, as well as signing other SGs, just so he can sign himself and start in front of them all. :jordan3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I want the Kings to draft Beal just for the lulz.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lakers trying to trade Gasol again & you know Houston will be involved..Word is Atlanta wants in as well with LA taking Josh Smith back but LA's trying to move into the top 10 of the draft


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I came across two LA rumors today.

The first one was a three team trade, the Lakers get Mo Williams, Clippers get Odom, and the Mavs get either a TPE or cash.

The second one was about trading Pau to the Wizards for Blatche and the 3rd pick.

I think the first one could happen, I see no chance for the 2nd one.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I saw Bargnani and #8 for Gasol? I like that deal for LA, he's a better compliment to Bynum than Gasol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

^^^I would find and kill mitch if we get fadeaway brick. I would honestly be so pissed off.

Houston also can do a sign and trade with Dragic I think.

And Smith would essentially just replace Pau, just a far better defender outside of the paint and without any post up ability. Also younger, which is good I suppose, but a worse playmaker.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Smith/Bynum could make the lowest IQ starting frontcourt in the NBA. Perfect for Kobe's 6th ring. :kobe3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'd rather have Bargnani and Rivers/Millard/Waiters than Pau, personally.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

McGee makes that happen by himself. He could be with Duncan and their front court would still have the lowest average IQ.

And I saw that Mo rumor too, Notorious. LET'S DO IT. ANOTHER FORMER CAVS' POINT GUARD. IN FACT, LET'S REUNITE THE TWO. :kobe3

But I actually do want Mo. he can shoot threes, too bad everyone who goes to the Lakers quickly forgets how to shoot well from beyond the arc.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Don't forget about JONAS.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Is The UN(Raptors) trying to build for the future or for the present? Can't be going after Gasol & Nash & still be trying to build for the future..Don't know if they're all in on making a run now or not...

But Yo, the Houston Rockets can go die


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Raps shouldn't be going after old players at the expense of a lottery pick. It's just silly. They are not going to win a championship if they trade for Pau Gasol so what really is gained? Even if they sign Steve Nash to go along with Pau they are still not a championship team. Take the pick unless you're getting a young talent (Tyreke, Iggy, Gay).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Austin102 said:


> McGee makes that happen by himself. He could be with Duncan and their front court would still have the lowest average IQ.
> 
> And I saw that Mo rumor too, Notorious. LET'S DO IT. ANOTHER FORMER CAVS' POINT GUARD. IN FACT, LET'S REUNITE THE TWO. :kobe3
> 
> But I actually do want Mo. he can shoot threes, too bad everyone who goes to the Lakers quickly forgets how to shoot well from beyond the arc.


Fuck no. They don't need a rereunion, they were together in Milwaukee too. Every time he gets a shot, Mo steps in and blocks him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Teams sign Mo so he can set up their summer vacations when they get knocked out the playoffs...bum


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Milwaukee won this trade IMO.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Houston has been proposing/accepting trades that they would take an L in for 2-3 years now..Milwaukee taking the win doesn't surprise me, though I must ask why would Houston sign Dalambert to that nice deal only to trade him 1 year in


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No more Drew Gooden starting at center for Milwaukee, he's better off as a rever.

If they can re-sign Ilyasova (I heard Brooklyn is on stand-by to overpay), I think a big man rotation of Ilyasova, Dalembert, Udoh and Gooden is good. Udoh is underrated and Gooden isn't a bad player, just inconsistent.

Oh and it gets better HeatWave.


Chad Ford said:


> Rockets plan on keeping Livingston, Leuer & Brockman despite fact they could save $4.7 million if they waived Livingston & Leuer


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Any C's fans thinking KG will return to the team next year? I sure as hell hope so.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I hope so.

Doc said that KG is either returning to Boston or retiring and he's not listening to other team's offers. KG has also said that if the team wants to start rebuilding this year he won't return.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

KG should go to a team where he won't have to carry the team's defensse. :bron2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Houston plans on keeping them? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Austin102 said:


> KG should go to a team where he won't have to carry the team's defensse. :bron2


He's the best defensive player in the league so it's understandable.

I thought he was done in the 1st half of the year, but he proved in the 2nd half and playoffs he still is the best and it's a damn shame he didn't win DPOY.

Oh yeah and HeatWave the Rockets are saying they don't want Pau so my prediction is they're going after one of four things:
A. Dwight
B. Josh Smith
C. Bobcats pick
D. Wizards pick


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

he didn't deserve DPOY. if anyone else other than Chandler was going to win it, it was going to be Howard or Lebron.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Austin102 said:


> he didn't deserve DPOY. if anyone else other than Chandler was going to win it, it was going to be Howard or Lebron.


It was between 3 guys: KG, Chandler and LeBron.

No way in hell Dwight should've won, but we've had this argument before.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rockets want a big man but no way do they trade those picks just to move up 2-3 spots for Drummond right?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

^^^they want Dwight, if they don't get him then their whole plan has just failed.

didn't Ibaka come third in voting or second actually. He had a better chance than KG. :durant


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ray Allen has been frequenting a corner store [lmao] down here a lot lately... take it as you will since literally EVERYBODY with a million dollar bank account has a house down here, but he seems to really wanna join the dark side. Waiting on Miller and Jones' decisions to see how I'd like the team to move forward, but a healthy Ray Allen coming off the bench and getting wide open looks as opposed to having to really work for them could be splendid. 

Pat Riley needs to strike gold with our only pick on Thursday... so far reports are Fab Melo / Festus Ezeli... bring it on. We need size.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Jason Terry & Steve Nash are supposedly also showing interest in the Heat...*shrugs*

Why Beal tell the public OKC is trying to move up to get him? :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Doubt Nash will play for the vet's min., isn't a good fit for them anyway.

As for Terry...lol. Thought he hated Miami?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

no thanks to gasol deal


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Some writer said that trading Harden for Beal would be a smart move for the Thunder as they wouldn't have to pay Harden a shit load of money etc etc. He also said that the Thunder would be able to effectively replace Harden with Beal in their first year and might even be better. Beal probably read that article and got excited.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Beal has already said that OKC is considering trading up for him. The only way OKC could move up to pick Beal is by trading Harden or Ibaka.

Charlotte has already said that they're willing to trade the #2 pick for Harden.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> We’re hearing Bryan Colangelo and the Raptors are leaning towards Austin Rivers over Dion Waiters at 8.
> @nbadraftnet





> Anthony Parker officially announced his retirement
> @sportandobasket


...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

surely colangelo is trolling

he better get a guarantee that rivers is going to bulk up and play some defense


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I pray for whoever picks Austin in the top 10. Should not be a top 10 pick.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

for fuck sakes Raptors, have you not learned your lesson yet? Players with name value will leave the team simply becase they're in Canada. Not to mention he won't really improve the Raptors in any way, they have enough chuckers as it is.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't think Waiters will be available at 8 anyway.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

it's looking like waiters, lillard, drummond, jones, or rivers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Drummond would be terrible. He's a project and the Raptors have NO ONE to mould him. He will be a mess.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

imo it's his effort that will decide it

potential is definitely there


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Drummond is getting drafted based on his hype and potential. He has yet to show results. He had a lackluster college year, only averaging 10/7. Ironically, the same numbers Hasheem Thabeet averaged. Also, ironically they both went to UConn. Another ironic thing, Thabeet was drafted based on hype and the potential that he would live up to the hype.

:hmm:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

it's time for the bulls to rebuild.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

so that they can get SHABAZZ?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They don't need to rebuild. Just tank the season and draft Shabazz.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> I don't think Waiters will be available at 8 anyway.


That is what I was going to bring up, but the Harden trade to give OKC the number two pick is very, very intriguing to me. We all know Harden is going to want Thunder Big 2 money and I, personally, don't think he deserves even half of their yearly salary. I do not think that Harden can go on playing at the level he has been without the assets OKC has. Essentially I believe the system in place and the rest of the team make him- he is a true sixth man. 

I can't wait to see what happens with Kendall Marshall. Oh, and Anthony Davis' Agent and Parents decided to trademark his uni-brow? That is ridiculous and ingenious.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Marshall will be the best PG of this draft.

I heard New Orleans is thinking about drafting him with their 10th pick. If they do, hopefully they get rid of Jarrett Jack. They could probably trade Jack for another pick. Keep Vasquez, he's beast.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Marshall are you serious? he's defense is terrible i see his ceiling as Jose Caledron.

Lillard can become a poor mans Rose or Westbrook with a better jumper.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Any info on this supposed trade Houston proposed & Scaramento declined? I'm assuming it was because Houston had no combo guard to offer


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Marshall will be the best PG of this draft.
> 
> I heard New Orleans is thinking about drafting him with their 10th pick. If they do, hopefully they get rid of Jarrett Jack. They could probably trade Jack for another pick. Keep Vasquez, he's beast.


I agree that he will be the best PG of the draft. Marshall did work out for the Hornets on Saturday, so I could definitely see that happening as he isn't going top 5 and Portland, Golden State and Detroit all settled at that position and Toronto is wanting to take Austin Rivers. 

Most Mock Drafts show NOLA taking Jeremy Lamb at 10, but I would take Kendall in a second. 



Hypnotiq said:


> Marshall are you serious? he's defense is terrible i see his ceiling as Jose Caledron.
> 
> Lillard can become a poor mans Rose or Westbrook with a better jumper.


Defense can be improved, but his point management and passing is amazing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Hypnotiq said:


> Marshall are you serious? he's defense is terrible i see his ceiling as Jose Caledron.
> 
> Lillard can become a poor mans Rose or Westbrook with a better jumper.


Marshall is the best pure PG in this draft. Marshall can become a poor man's Chris Paul.

I'd much rather have a poor man's Chris Paul over a poor man's Rose/Westbrook.

Translation: I'd much rather have a pure PG who can run a team than a me-first chucker.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Melo immortalized in a wax museum


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Marshall is the best pure PG in this draft. Marshall can become a poor man's Chris Paul.
> 
> I'd much rather have a poor man's Chris Paul over a poor man's Rose/Westbrook.
> 
> Translation: I'd much rather have a pure PG who can run a team than a me-first chucker.


Ditto, but now there is some speculation that NOLA wants to convert Austin Rivers to play the point. If Toronto plays it smart and doesn't take him NOLA may just do it due to the notoriety of his father. 

Austin is probably going to go at least 7 spots higher than he should due to his father.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Not because of his father, it's because of the hype. He's all hype. Ever since he came out of high school been overhyped like crazy.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He is overhyped because of his father.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> Melo immortalized in a wax museum


As we know, it's not Melo unless the ball is in his hands


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

NFL draft went wonderful for my teams this year. Hoping for similar results here but I'm not as familiar with college basketball as I am football.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

LoL @ waxed Melo.

I think Austin's paved his own road to the league; but of course he's had an upper hand on the rest with his ole man being who he is but you don't make the pros without putting in hard work.

Austin should put on a few pounds and work hard on developing some sort of defense. The only way I see him surviving in the league is if he puts 100 times more focus in to his D. Offensively, there's no question he has all the tools. But he's a major liability on the other end.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Joel Anthony said:


> LoL @ waxed Melo.
> 
> I think Austin's paved his own road to the league; but of course he's had an upper hand on the rest with his ole man being who he is but you don't make the pros without putting in hard work.
> 
> Austin should put on a few pounds and work hard on developing some sort of defense. The only way I see him surviving in the league is if he puts 100 times more focus in to his D. Offensively, there's no question he has all the tools. But he's a major liability on the other end.


When people question the 'build' of a lot of the drafties such as Anthony Davis they need to remind themselves that they are literally not fully grown. Davis put on the majority of his height in one year, he, along with others, will fill out unless they have Durant genes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ok so apparently the Lakers are trying to trade into the top 5 to draft Michael Kidd-Gilchrist.

:artest2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

i kinda like austin rivers. not at 8, but i like him more than dion waiters.

bulls are not getting shabazz. though, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Ok so apparently the Lakers are trying to trade into the top 5 to draft Michael Kidd-Gilchrist.
> 
> :artest2


I wonder what GM in the top 5 Lottery will do that? :jordan


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What the Raptors desperately need is a good shooter, anything else is stupid.

We're getting Valinciunas this year, he's going to be a major threat inside the paint and apparently had he not been drafted, would've been going around 2nd this year.

Raptors better make good god damn use of this off-season and pick.

I'm extremely excited to see if one of the later picks becomes a breakout player.

EDIT: THE MAN WHO WILL LEAD US TO THE PLAYOFFS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUPDwI72xPk


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> I wonder what GM in the top 5 Lottery will do that? :jordan


Sacramento has the worst GM in honesty.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

LA trade Gasolina to the Bobcats for the #2 pick then boom, everyone goes home happy (except Pau & I)...LA take Beal & have their SG of the future


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

if Jordan does that then he literally has no idea whatthe fuck he's doing. It's not like Gasol could lead them anywhere and he's too old for them to build around him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Timeout, MKG weighs more than Anthony Davis?!?!?...Dang New Orleans


Charlotte just trying to do whatever to get double digit wins at this point..They'd take Paul I'd think


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

After reading what Danny Ainge has said on Twitter and some of his recent interviews, I'm gonna make an educated guess that his decision on the roster all depends on KG's decision. KG has said that if he comes back, he's only come back if we're gonna make a push to be contenders again. So my guess is that if KG comes back, we reload. If KG retires, we start trying to rebuild.


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well KG deserves some breathing room to make his decision, but hopefully he decides sooner than later so Ainge prepares himself (though I expect he's ready for either scenario)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Or KG signs elsewhere...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

like...THE RAPTORS. they could be a contender next year if KG and Nash sign as well them trading for Gay or Iggy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I can see him signing with San Antonio. The rivalry KG and Timmy D have had over the years, it's only fitting.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

well Duncan said earlier in the year that he legit hates KG, so I don't see how well that duo would work in terms of chemistry, but they could be pretty beastly. I could only imagine how amazing they would have been together 8 years ago, probably a slighty better/worse version of the twin towers.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If I had to bet, I would say the Bobcats are going to trade out of the 2nd pick. I heard rumors of Houston, LA, OKC, and Denver all trying to move up to the 2 spot.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

MKG a hot commodity, Ford was comparing him to Pippen as a ceiling.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I heard a lot of analysts are taking Beal at 2 and definitely at 3. Beal and Wall together in Washington would be a good guard combination.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So would be Kyrie and Beal, which is why they both want him bad.


And am I the only one that thinks MKG seems like an overrated role player that just has an amazing work ethic? I see him being another Tony Allen, which is great because of the defense, bu I wouldn't consider him top 5.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> well Duncan said earlier in the year that he legit hates KG, so I don't see how well that duo would work in terms of chemistry, but they could be pretty beastly. I could only imagine how amazing they would have been together 8 years ago, probably a slighty better/worse version of the twin towers.


I'm pretty sure everyone in the league hates KG. It doesn't make him any less of an amazing teammate.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> So would be Kyrie and Beal, which is why they both want him bad.
> 
> 
> And am I the only one that thinks MKG seems like an overrated role player that just has an amazing work ethic? I see him being another Tony Allen, which is great because of the defense, bu I wouldn't consider him top 5.


I agree with you on this. The biggest issue I have with him besides what you mentioned is his morale and mindset with losing. He's lost maybe 4 basketball games his entire life. Him in Charlotte or Washington could lead to a huge mental breakdown if he can't handle a rebuilding period. I think 6 is a good spot for him, but I feel there are at least 5 other players that can and should go before him.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No way in hell KG plays for another team besides Boston if he comes back. Sorry guys you can't have him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

From what's being reported, Cleveland is considering drafting Dion Waiters with the #4 pick.

Oh god...please don't Cleveland. You already fucked up last year drafting Thompson over JONAS & Biyombo.

Waiters has the potential to be a good player but I don't think he'll be better than a Harrison Barnes or Michael Kidd-Gilchrist in which either one of them will likely be available.

But then again it may all be a smoke screen.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

...

I don't think you or Boston has any choice in the matter.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't think you realize how loyal KG is.

It's either Celtics or retirement. Doc Rivers came out and said it yesterday that Kevin is saying he's either coming back to the Celtics or he's retiring.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Waiters at 4? fpalm

Sleeper picks, gentleman?

I got Quincy Miller. If that knee is good after ACL surgery, someone is going to get a lottery pick talent toward the end of the first round.

Saw a mock with him at 28 to the Thunder. SPLOOSH.

I also like Draymond Green.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

what Doc says hardly matters tbh. It's what he says. He should go back to the TWOLVES. Him and Love=BEAST. He could also get a lot of rest with Peko on the team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Mikey, Draymond Green is my boy. I'll go crazy (In a good way) if the Celtics pick him & Royce White.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Mikey Damage said:


> Waiters at 4? fpalm
> 
> Sleeper picks, gentleman?
> 
> ...


Draymond Green is my sleeper pick. Yes, MSU failed to make it to the Final Four, but he is a damn hard worker, has great character and was a triple-double threat in the NCAA Tournament on any given night.

As far as Garnett goes it will be Boston or retirement in my opinion. And The Spurs have Tim Duncan (arguably the greatest PF of all time) they wouldn't even bother with KG as he doesn't have anymore time left on the clock than Duncan does.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

KG can play center, something that the Spurs really need.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Time left and position is irrelevant. KG or Duncan can play centre. He's going to be going anywhere on a 1 year deal and I guarantee any contender he looks into would consider it if they can afford it (which won't be a lot).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

KG is not going to San Antonio.

It's either Boston or retirement. He said he only wants to play for Doc Rivers.

Doc has said it, Danny Ainge has it, all of the Celtics beat writers have said it, Kendrick Perkins has said it, Ray Allen has said it, I don't know who else needs to say it since KG isn't doing interviews.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Him officially retiring needs to happen.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> KG is not going to San Antonio.
> 
> It's either Boston or retirement. He said he only wants to play for Doc Rivers.
> 
> Doc has said it, Danny Ainge has it, all of the Celtics beat writers have said it, Kendrick Perkins has said it, Ray Allen has said it, I don't know who else needs to say it since KG isn't doing interviews.


KG is ultimately the one who needs to say it. Until he does, anything is possible.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Delonte recruiting D-Will on Twitter is fucking hilarious. The guy is really crazy.

And what makes it even funnier is that Delonte is a free agent so technically he isn't even a Dallas player.

@Aid180: Well if it makes you guys feel good to make up these dream scenarios where he goes to team up with Tim Duncan or retires with Minnesota the team he fucking hates with a passion, then be my guest.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

KG leaves, I see no reason for Pierce to hang around & rebuild..


Doesn't the KG/Duncan thing go back to when he told Duncan "Happy F***ing Mothers Day" after his mom passed?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Delonte recruiting D-Will on Twitter is fucking hilarious. The guy is really crazy.
> 
> And what makes it even funnier is that Delonte is a free agent so technically he isn't even a Dallas player.
> 
> @Aid180: Well if it makes you guys feel good to make up these dream scenarios where he goes to team up with Tim Duncan or retires with Minnesota the team he fucking hates with a passion, then be my guest.


Well personally, I see him staying in Boston for one more year, but we'll see.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

This is my new favorite gif.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What's that Lakers? No chance, that's what you got.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm excited/nervous for tomorrow because I have no clue what my Blazers will do. I'd like them to draft a PG or package their pick for some help for LA


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Woj is saying that the Raptors are trying to trade up so they can draft Dion Waiters.

He also says that the Cavs are leaning towards picking Dion Waiters with the 4th pick if Brad Beal and MKG are gone.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Haha what a smoke screen 

ones stock in the draft does not rise from doing sweet fuck all and pull out of workouts


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Time left and position is irrelevant. KG or Duncan can play centre. He's going to be going anywhere on a 1 year deal and I guarantee any contender he looks into would consider it if they can afford it (which won't be a lot).


The Spurs don't use a traditional center in Pop's system, they have had to play small so they simply play 1-2-3-4 and throw another SG or 3/4 hybrid in the mix. Hell, they don't even have a center on their roster. 

Garnett is not going anywhere except to pick out a gold watch or get his Celtics Jersey dry-cleaned. 

As far as what HeatWave said, yes and no. There was plenty of tension before, but that 'broke the camel's back'.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah that's what I'm not getting.

How in the hell has Dion Waiters draft stock rose this high, before the combine he was expected to be a late 1st round pick and almost a month later, he didn't participate in the combine and has done not a single workout but has teams trying to trade into the top 5 to get him?

Something's not adding up.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Yeah that's what I'm not getting.
> 
> How in the hell has Dion Waiters draft stock rose this high, before the combine he was expected to be a late 1st round pick and almost a month later, he didn't participate in the combine and has done not a single workout but has teams trying to trade into the top 5 to get him?
> 
> Something's not adding up.


I am not getting it as he is a bit short matching up against a typical NBA 2 Guard and he doesn't posses the ability to create any decent shots from the halfcourt; he definitely isn't going to end up playing the Point.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I thought Waiters was promised by a team they'd draft him so he stopped working out for teams?

All I ask out of the draft is that Charlotte & Sacramento draft SG


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Why would the Bobcats draft a SG just after trading for Ben Gordon?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Sounds like everyone and their mother are trying to trade up for MKG.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ok HeatWave the trade the Rockets offered the Kings that got rejected was Lowry & 16th pick for the 5th pick. Also, regarding the Kings Chad Ford is saying they're leaning towards picking Drummond over Barnes if that ends up being the situation.

Apparently Perry Jones III has a meniscus issue in his knee, which is causing his draft stock to slide and why he's expected now to be a late lottery/mid 1st round pick.

Also according to David Aldridge, the Bobcats have 5 different offers on the table for the #2 pick. If they keep the pick, they're leaning towards drafting Thomas Robinson.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So Kings will move Cousins to PF I'm assuming? Or will they try to move Cousins along with Evans?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Sounds like they want to keep him, which is stupid. He'll only work on a vet team that can keep him in his place.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> So Kings will move Cousins to PF I'm assuming? Or will they try to move Cousins along with Evans?


Cousins isn't going anywhere. It's obvious they want him to be the franchise player. I could see them re-signing Jason Thompson and bringing Drummond off the bench.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

To whoever said Draymond Green would be a sleeper, you would be correct. Green was the reason MSU was as good as they were last year. Can do a little bit of everything and has some versatility. Hopefully he drops somewhere to a contender and can be a useful bench player right away - Heat would be very desirable, imo.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

^ The Heat can only hope they can get that lucky again as they did with Norris Cole.

The Raptors better not draft Dion Waiters, I swear to god..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Norris Cole was good in the Finals but he was shit the 2nd half of the season and the first 3 rounds. I remember after he killed Boston in the 2nd game of the season people were saying he should have been the starting PG.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Norris Cole was good in the Finals but he was shit the 2nd half of the season and the first 3 rounds. I remember after he killed Boston in the 2nd game of the season people were saying he should have been the starting PG.


He could've been but he had a bad game and he seen his minutes began to decrease and there was nothing he could do from there to show why he should/could have been the starting PG. Everyone has a bad game every now and then, it happens, for some reason he got shoved aside after..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Spurs shopping Blair angers me to a degree, but at the same time makes me happy because dude deserves better than what he got last half of the season


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I figured his time in San Antonio wouldn't be that long.

Why the fuck Pop played Matt Bonner over him is idiotic. He deserves better, although I do think it was a right move to start Diaw over him.

Apparently Minnesota is shopping Derrick Williams but it's doubtful that they get a deal because teams say their asking price is too high.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Pretty excited for the draft. I hear the Celics want to move into the lottery. Don't know why but.. ok.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Everyone is trying to move in to the lottery, their are lots of good role pieces in this draft, few stars, but a ton of talent that can help you win.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Celtics want MKG or that's at least what him & his ppl are saying..Boston knows what they gotta do *Looks at Rondo*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bulls get: Tyreke Evans and the 5th pick
Kings get: Joakim Noah and the 29th pick

Please let this happen. :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That's a horrible trade on the Kings part which means they're probably seriously considering it


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hell no. Celtics arent gonna trade Rondo for a lottery pick. Stupid.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

To be honest I'd do it if we're going for a full rebuild aka blow the team up completely.

Cause I've got a feeling KG is retiring and if KG retires we're gonna rebuild.

@HeatWave: I'm expecting the worst from the Kings lol.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

yeah, it's definitely a win for the Bulls...but the Kings do want a big to play along Cousins to help defensively.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> . Mark Jackson was the target of an extortion plot that was being carried out by an ex-stripper and an ex-con. According to The Smoking Gun, Jackson had sent nude photos of himself to Alexis Adams during an affair around six years ago. From TSG:
> 
> The shakedown scheme, which was foiled by the FBI with Jackson’s cooperation, resulted this week in the arrest of Alexis Adams, the former dancer, and her alleged coconspirator, ex-convict Marcus Shaw.
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Looking forward to seeing which GM will be fired three years down the line for picking Harrison Barnes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So the Wolves tried to trade Derrick Williams for the #2 pick...the Bobcats rejected.

They turned around and tried to trade him for the the #7 pick...the Warriors rejected.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

wtf. why does no one like Derrick Williams all of a sudden?

I would totally take Williams over anyone available with the 7th pick.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He did have a pretty lackluster rookie year.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That's not a reason to give up on him so quickly. Just one shortened season. Besides, going into the draft, everyone should have known he was going to be a project. I'm still high on him.

per twitter: Bulls are taking Tyshawn Taylor at 29.

And the ESPN Bulls beat writer says they're not dealing.

fpalm

let's just stand pat and see how core can fail again in two seasons. great stuff here, bulls GMs. :no:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Why? Do they really need another PG?

They already have Rose & C.J. signed, they'd be better off just re-signing JL3.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bulls do need a PG, preferably one who is a good facilator..I'm assuming Taylor is


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Cavs are shopping Anderson Varejao for a lottery pick, probably late lottery.

The Suns pick is between Kendall Marshall and Jeremy Lamb, the Suns are reportedly leaning towards Marshall. The Suns have the 13th pick I believe.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

im going to be mad if Lakers don't do a trade. :kobe2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



GOON said:


> Looking forward to seeing which GM will be fired three years down the line for picking Harrison Barnes.


Petrie gets fired tonight if he takes him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The Cavs are shopping Anderson Varejao for a lottery pick, probably late lottery.
> 
> The Suns pick is between Kendall Marshall and Jeremy Lamb, the Suns are reportedly leaning towards Marshall. The Suns have the 13th pick I believe.


They just made extended qualifying offer to Brooks (and Lopez) as well..Why are Cavs shopping for another pick? Had 2 lotterys last year, 1 this year plus 24th pick..If you're not happy with 3 lottery picks in 2 years, something is wrong imo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Maybe they feel as though Steve Nash isn't coming back so they're gonna go forward with Brooks & Marshall as their PG rotation.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm reading some stuff on Twitter about James Harden potentially to the Wizards. I think Chad Ford said something about it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Anyone have a guess who made the promise to Waiters? I'm assuming it was some team like Phoenix or Indiana..Other teams just leaking rumors of them trading up to draft Waiters so the team who made the promise must trade up & reach for him


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think it's Toronto honestly. Because I heard Jeremy Lamb's interview with them didn't go too good.

And GOON, apparently OKC wants Beal because they don't think they'll be able to re-sign Harden & Ibaka so it may be possible that it's being discussed.

Anyway, ESPN is reporting that the Jazz may be the third team in a Lamar Odom deal. In the deal,
Utah gets Mo Williams
Clippers get Odom
Mavs get a TPE

But the trade will only go down if Mo Williams exercises his player option to stay with Utah for next season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If Odom gets bought out instead word is Miami will go after him too..Miami really is the NWO..smh


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't know how I would feel about it to be honest. Personally, I feel that Beal has potential to be a star and Harden, while very good, isn't and won't be a "star".


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

One thing's for certain if that trade would go down GOON, the Wizards would make the playoffs.

I think Wall & Harden would be fun to watch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Jammal Crawford now a free agent word is Pacers, Celtics & Wolves are in the hunt for him


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I agree with that although I think they're a playoff team regardless if either Harden or Beal is their starting SG on opening night. I do thing Beal's upside is higher than Harden's.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I wouldn't mind Boston picking him up.

Crawford can take Ray Allen's place as our no-defense playing SG off the bench. Both are inconsistent streaky-shooters as well. Allen is more clutch than Crawford but Crawford has good ball-handling skills and can run the point at times. And Crawford is a little clutch as well.

But I think Minnesota will snatch him quick, fast in a hurry. They were trying to trade for him at the deadline.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What the hell



> "There is a good chance (both Garnett and Allen return to the Celtics)," Smith says. "From what I am hearing, I spoke with a few sources yesterday, they tell me there's a very good chance Kevin Garnett will remain with the Boston Celtics and that Ray Allen will as well. Regardless of these rumors you're hearing about him potentially going to Miami. They are aware of the fact that he wants to see what's out there, he wants to test the market, he wants to feel good abut whatever decision he makes. He doesn't want to shun everybody else and just re-sign with Boston, but money isn't necessarily a top priority. He wants to be in a very comfortable situation for both him and his family."


http://espn.go.com/blog/boston/celtics/post/_/id/4695636/smith-good-chance-kg-allen-will-be-back

Looks like Ray is.. coming back now?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:kobe2 :cuss:  FUCK!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

*Wouldn't it be best for Boston to get a one year head start on moving on instead of keeping these guys?*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wade having surgery, no Olympics for him though didn't seem like he'd play regardless...

Question: How is Ibaka allowed to play for Spain national team?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Because he lived there as a teenager and played pro there for a couple years. Is a Spain citizen.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



LadyCroft said:


> *Wouldn't it be best for Boston to get a one year head start on moving on instead of keeping these guys?*


No because they feel they can still win the title as evidenced by their playoff run this year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Come on man, we only made it that far because of Chicago getting fucked over by injuries.

Even a healthy Boston team wouldn't have beaten a healthy Chicago team.

IT'S OVER. We need to let the past go. Let KG retire, let Ray go to Miami, trade Pierce, and start rebuilding. It's already been said that Danny isn't trading Rondo, he's been deemed "untouchable."


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

exactly notorious. I have no idea why they keep thinking they'll be able to get past Miami/Chicago, it isn't happening.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> No because they feel they can still win the title as evidenced by their playoff run this year.


*Then they are idiots. Boston is not winning another title with this team... plus, these old guys will be yet another year older. They aren't going to play BETTER and playing the same as this year is simply not good enough. They are just delaying the inevitable by at least one year. I don't see the point in doing that. It's delusional. *


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

ESPN is reporting that the Kings/Rockets are in serious talks about a trade for the 5th pick. Apparently the Rockets are offering Lowry and picks in the 1st round, the Rockets have the 12th, 16th and 18th picks. It's believed that Sacramento will accept the trade unless Thomas Robinson falls to the 5th pick.


Exactly LC. My fellow Celtic fans need to just be proud and happy for this past season. Yeah sometimes they pissed me off and made me hate them, but they overachieved by everyone's standards. No one predicted they would make it to the ECF and give the champions more trouble than any other team. At the beginning of the season, everyone including me thought KG was done and he showed us in the playoffs that's he still "got it" and he's still one of the best defensive players in the NBA. StarzNBarz just be happy with this past season, because barring a blockbuster trade that lands us a superstar we won't be seeing the ECF again any time soon.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Celtics just need to rebuild with Rondo as the centerpiece and Paul Pierce while he's still around. They're delusional if they think they have a shot at a title, especially with the core of Allen/Garnett/Pierce.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Phoenix now targeting Ray Allen..Phoenix trying to have a team where everyone stays behind the line huh?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Celtics are trying to move up in the draft to pick Austin Rivers.

God no, please don't do this to me. Oh my god. If they trade Avery for this ...... I think I might shoot someone.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The Celtics are trying to move up in the draft to pick Austin Rivers.
> 
> God no, please don't do this to me. Oh my god. If they trade Avery for this ...... I think I might shoot someone.


I predicted this when he declared for the draft; it better not happen.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Coach and son on the same team just spells disaster


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

This was all a part of Doc's plan.

I knew something was fishy when he agreed to that 5 year extension. Danny promised Doc that he would draft his baby boy.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I didn't look back to see if someone posted this, but Wade is going to missing the Olympics due to knee surgery.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



NearStark™ said:


> I didn't look back to see if someone posted this, but Wade is going to missing the Olympics due to knee surgery.


Bullshit. I remember reading an article a while ago concerning his expressing disapproval at the (nonexistent) financial relationship between the Olympic committee and its participants. Complained that athletes should be getting paid to perform, not just having the ability to perform for and represent a country at an international level. But oh well, it's not as though this affects the team in _any_ way.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rivers is going to New Orleans, not Boston


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



PsychoticViper2000 said:


> Bullshit. I remember reading an article a while ago concerning his expressing disapproval at the (nonexistent) financial relationship between the Olympic committee and its participants. Complained that athletes should be getting paid to perform, not just having the ability to perform for and represent a country at an international level. But oh well, it's not as though this affects the team in _any_ way.


He really does have a knee injury.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The whole reason Wade took a backseat to lebron in the finals was the knee injury he played through, was 70%.



> If a player from Kentucky or UNC is drafted in the 1st round- 1 shot
> If Anthony Davis is compared to Kevin Garnett or Wilt Chamberlain- 1 shot
> If an analyst (ESPN) or fan-held sign makes fun of Anthony Davis’ unibrow- 1 shot
> If Sam Bowie is mentioned- 1 shot
> ...


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm giving Ernie Grunfeld a Rock Bottom, a People's Elbow, and putting him in the Walls of Jericho if Beal or MKG aren't Wizards.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Cavs offering #'s 4, 24 and 33 picks for Bobcats #'s 2 and 31

According to the ESPN guy http://twitter.com/ESPNSteinLine/status/218474920802398208


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

lolwut @ ESPN having the players holding ladders in their promos.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bobcats don't even have their 31 first pick so that rumor is false.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> He really does have a knee injury.


Immediately capitalized on the opportunity, it would then seem. I'd pole jump at the privilege of representing and playing in the Olympics...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> Bobcats don't even have their 31 first pick so that rumor is false.


Yeah they do.

http://www.nba.com/news/2012-draft-order/index.html


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I thought the Celtics got that pick though?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

ANDY KATZ SAID SULLINGER HAS BULGING DICKS :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Andy Katz just said "Bulging Dicks." :lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> I thought the Celtics got that pick though?


I dunno, dude.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

got my gat just in case some shit pop off


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Booing the hell out of Stern :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

These ****** kept the pick. At least they made probably the right choice.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

#BigBlueNation


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Gotta love prepared speeches!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

MKG. MKG. MKG. MKG. MKG. MKG. MKG.

:mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Cats are fucking retarded. They would have had MKG at 4th.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wall/Beal oh yeah.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Over the past week or so, I've really fallen in love with Beal.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Cleveland gonna Cleveland.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

_Really_ happy for Thomas Robinson, after all the shit he's gone through.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

We drafted Thomas Robinson!!!! Awesome. Looks like we found a real SF now. Tyreke Evans, I have no idea what he's going to be for the upcoming season.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lol Cavs are dumb.

T-Rob and Cousins, what a Front Court that is going to be 

Also Cameras should be on Billy King!!! :frustrate


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



chronoxiong said:


> We drafted Thomas Robinson!!!! Awesome. Looks like we found a real SF now. Tyreke Evans, I have no idea what he's going to be for the upcoming season.


...Robinson is a Power Forward.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

looks like we're going to pick up barnes or drummond

:mark:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Curry
Thompson
Barnes
Lee
Bogut

not bad, injuries aside.

Wonder what the Raps get out of this Lottery.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> ...Robinson is a Power Forward.


Doesn't matter to me. If he can slide down to that position or just be hella good as the PF then I'm all for it. Tyreke needs to figure out what position he suits best now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Monroe and Drummond? DEAR GOD!


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I feel like raging right now. Cavs wasted two #4 picks in a row. How is this possible?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

terrence ross it is.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Where are the trades?


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No way i'd take Leonard before Zeller or Terrance Jones.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hell yeah I take Leonard before Terrence Jones.

Zeller, idk.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Monroe and Drummond? DEAR GOD!


Without Big Ben it isn't a bad idea. The Hornets are morons for taking Rivers, but I am glad Toronto didn't.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Looks like the Clippers/Mavs/Jazz trade is gonna go down.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kendall Marshall went higher than I expected and I am happy about that. I suppose the Suns had to as Nash is on his way out of Phoenix.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bucks gonna draft Henson.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I hope they play him at Small Forward opposed to the four.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lack of deals disappoints me.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Tyler Zeller is going to be the best player out of this North Carolina team. Shame he is the last one picked from that team.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Why Toronto, WHY!? :sad:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I wonder how much Dallas are hoping that Zeller drops to them. too bad Houston is a pick before.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Zeller is gonna be a career back up.

Good pick by Philly.

Perry Jones is gonna be a steal.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> Zeller is gonna be a career back up.
> 
> Perry Jones is gonna be a steal.


^You mixed Jones and Zeller up.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Sixers draft another wing player. This is what's known as a fail.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Lack of deals disappoints me.


Yeah, I was hoping for some more drama, but people could always be picking for another team to trade.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I expect deals to go down, not many are made before the player's picked officially in years past.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



GOON said:


> ^You mixed Jones and Zeller up.


Nah, I hope we trade for the 18th pick and take PJ3


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> Nah, I hope we trade for the 18th pick and take PJ3


PJIII is going to be the biggest bust in this draft. Zero work ethic.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Houston is really making some moves, but I don't think this picks are going to bring Deron and Dwight to Houston anytime soon.

I wonder if Royce is going to have his grandfather driving him around the country to play..


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> Nah, I hope we trade for the 18th pick and take PJ3


How did PJ3 drop so low.. he was a top 10 in mock drafts earlier..


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rockets with 2 great picks so far. 

Celtics may trade for Royce da 6'9


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm hoping the Celtics traded up for Royce.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Canadian said:


> How did PJ3 drop so low.. he was a top 10 in mock drafts earlier..


A rumored knee issue.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Canadian said:


> How did PJ3 drop so low.. he was a top 10 in mock drafts earlier..


His work ethnic and he may have Knee problems.
He still has vast potential and with his size and athletic ability he can be beast in paint. 

He cant be a bust considering where he is being picked right now.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Canadian said:


> How did PJ3 drop so low.. he was a top 10 in mock drafts earlier..


Zero work ethic. Legit, absolute zero.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Mavs are trading their pick to Cleveland. Unknown for what as of this moment.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Great pick up by the Mavs, even if they trade him.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Mavs are gonna trade Zeller per Stein


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Mavs got 24th, 33rd and 34th pick from Cleveland for Zeller.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TheShowstappa92002 said:


> No way i'd take Leonard before Zeller or Terrance Jones.


Leonard is going to be better than both. Way better.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rockets got a great GM! They are the winners of the draft so far. 3 good picks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Is that a joke? Morey is so desperate, it's ridiculous. He just drafted ANOTHER fucking PF. They have like 10.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't think Jones will be a PF in the NBA.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You gotta go with the best player available in the draft. Royce is gonna be traded. 

Lamb is the next Kevin Martin.

Sullinger was gonna be a top 3 last year. He dropped off hard.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Cavs are idiots. Giving up all three picks for Zeller. They should've just kept the picks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nuggets will pick Evan Fournier.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Boston should take Sullinger. Or trade with us again


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Celtics picking Sullinger.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I feel that the Celtics just picked the steal of the draft.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The NBA doctors red-flagged him but none of the team doctors he did tests on red-flagged him so I guess that's a promising sign.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Celtics gonna take Fab Melo. Not bad.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

lolboston


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



CMB23 said:


> I feel that the Celtics just picked the steal of the draft.


Right after Quincy Miller


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I hope not.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Perry really should not have fell this far down. If he pans out he is gonna be a stud


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What the fuck Danny?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I wanted Draymond


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

With a name like Fab Melo, you know he's a *******.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Celtics took a HUGE L tonight..I shall refer to them now as Loston


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dallas gonna pick Jared Cunningham, Memphis gonna pick Tony Wroten.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

> Notorious ecstatic when Boston trades away Glen Davis
> Time goes by, Davis beasts at the end of season
> NBA Draft, Boston drafts Fab Melo
> Jay Bilas strongly compared Fab Melo to Glen Davis

:durant2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

People tripping about us drafting Fab Melo, he's nothing but the replacement for Ryan Hollins.

Yeah Davis beasts on a horrible team. The Magic without Dwight is a 30 win team at best (In regular NBA schedule of course).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You're so jelly, man.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nah I'm not. You can have Glen Davis.

Stat-padding on a horrible team doesn't make me regret anything.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If Orlando is horrible, and Boston has 2 more wins than Orlando, that also makes Boston horrible. Simple math, my friend.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Heat bout to steal PJ3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lostons fastbreak just got 10 times slower

Perry Odom III to the Heat imo


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If Miami does get Perry...BAH GAWD!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Chad Ford said PJ3 is free-falling. So I don't know, but wouldn't be surprised to see Miami pick him.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

PJ3 as a lottery pick does have bust potential, but if he blends in with the big 3, Yikes.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Sully! Sully! Sully!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

inb4 Miami passes on him, OKC drafts him and Perry hits a 3 to win game 7 on the NBA Finals next season.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Fuck you Bird 

Plumlee fucking sucks dick


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

OKC gonna pick Perry Jones.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bird? lolwut

He left the Pacers, bro.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Bird? lolwut
> 
> He left the Pacers, bro.


He was doing the draft 

i wish he didnt know 

Plumlee is god awful


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

OKC gonna select PJ3 to add to their already great young core with Depth.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> inb4 Miami passes on him, OKC drafts him and Perry hits a 3 to win game 7 on the NBA Finals next season.


Stage 1: COMPLETE


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sullinger is the next Sean May. Except with back problems. Guh.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm disappointed with the Celtics draft honestly.

I wanted Quincy Miller & Draymond Green.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Sully! Sully! Sully!


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

PJIII is going to GEEK it up in the NBA.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Knicks going first at 48 in the second round. You know that draft thing is not a very effective way and all to build a team and build for the future of your franchise. fpalm at the Knicks organization.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

OKC is very smart. Ibaka leaves, they got Jones to fall back on.

Nice pick by the bulls. Where Q Miller at? He is gonna be a HUGE steal of the draft


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Knicks going first at 48 in the second round. You know that draft thing is not a very effective way and all to build a team and build for the future of your franchise. fpalm at the Knicks organization.


They have Melo, Amar'e and Chandler leading them to the play-offs and Shump and Lin to also fall back on


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Teague? I like it.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You just know with previous years drafts that over half of these guys getting drafted right now will get about as much play time combined as a frozen microwavable pizza.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I can dig the Teague pick. We need some PG help anyway with Rose being out for a good chunk of the upcoming season.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I like the Teague pick. With Rose out, Chicago really could use another point guard. I was hoping for a SG though, but it's hard to be picky at the 29th pick.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Green gonna be a better version of DeJuan Blair
LOL what were Wizards smoking with that pick ?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No those aren't ROH fans in the crowd they're actually Knicks fans. It looks like there's some angry little kids in there too this year to get in on the action when they inevitably spill the hate out as the Knicks select some unknown out of Eastern Europe that gets just as many minutes in his NBA career as his first girlfriend.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bulls finally got a PG that can facilitate 

OKC just Jeff Green-Boston'd the league..OKC knows something about Perry Odom that nobody else does


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

A lot of teams took L's tonight :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> Bulls finally got a PG that can facilitate
> 
> OKC just Jeff Green-Boston'd the league..OKC knows something about Perry Odom that nobody else does


What are you talking about? That trade is so overrated.

Yeah OKC won that trade so much that they can't afford to re-sign both Harden & Ibaka because they overpaid Perkins.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How can Draymond Green be the 35th pick behind some of these really questionable picks where there's virtually no upside for them in the NBA or to help a losing team.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Warriors took A W tonight


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Good pick by the Raptors. Acy is more of an athletic version of Hump.

Also Denver just got the steal of the Draft Q_Miller


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

too bad they already have Chandler and Gallo so he won't be getting minutes. I'm hoping the Lakers trade for him.

And fuck the Lakers for trading away our picks at the deadline, we could have had JONES and Teague. FUCK.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> Also Denver just got the steal of the Draft Q_Miller


Well looking at this draft so far not much has impressed me outside of a couple of players so any smaller athletic guy that can take jump shots like Quincy Miller is automatically gonna get you more mileage.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Warriors>T-Wolves

Curry/Nate Robinson
Klay Thompson/Brandon Rush
Harrison Barnes/Dorrell Wright/Richard Jefferson
David Lee/Jeremy Tyler/Ezeli
Andrew Bogut/Biedrins


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> What are you talking about? That trade is so overrated.
> 
> Yeah OKC won that trade so much that they can't afford to re-sign both Harden & Ibaka because they overpaid Perkins.


Huh? I'm saying OKC knows something about Perry the rest of the league doesn't kinda how Celtics was awarded that 2nd rd pic because OKC supposedly knew something about Jeff Green(Bad heart) that Celtics didn't

Draymond & Barnes essentially gotta play the 3...They have Dorell Wright..I'm confused


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> Huh? I'm saying OKC knows something about Perry the rest of the league doesn't kinda how Celtics was awarded that 2nd rd pic because OKC supposedly knew something about Jeff Green(Bad heart) that Celtics didn't


Oh...I thought you were another one of those talking about how OKC robbed the Celtics in the Perkins trade.

Carry on.

This. is. awkward.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> Warriors>T-Wolves
> 
> Curry/Nate Robinson
> Klay Thompson/Brandon Rush
> ...


What about Kevin Love, Michael Beasley and JJ Barea?

-----
Great pick by the Hawks.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> too bad they already have Chandler and Gallo so he won't be getting minutes. I'm hoping the Lakers trade for him.
> 
> And fuck the Lakers for trading away our picks at the deadline, we could have had JONES and Teague. FUCK.


Forgot about Gallo and Chandler. Hope he goes to a team where he gets minutes. ugh. He should of stayed another year. Could of been a lotto pick next year. 

Yeah Taylor is gonna replace Farmer.

If Warriors can stay healthy they have a nice front court and back court


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

JONES FUTURE SUPERSTAR. Durant is going to be on the bench soon once Jones takes his spot.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Beasley might leave. JJ Barea is not better than Curry. Ok they got Love...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Golden State has nobody to facilitate the ball..They have shooters galore, but nobody to pass the ball to them..(Don't mention Curry)


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> JONES FUTURE SUPERSTAR. Durant is going to be on the bench soon once Jones takes his spot.


Jones is to big to be playing SF bruh


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They have Curry...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's a little early to talk about who's better between the teams. Free agency hasn't even started.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> Beasley might leave. JJ Barea is not better than Curry. Ok they got Love...


How is Curry better than Barea? They're both on the same level IMO.
----
Oh shit New Orleans 6 picks! Pay attention Knicks.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> How is Curry better than Barea? *They're both on the same level IMO.*
> ----
> Oh shit New Orleans 6 picks! Pay attention Knicks.


In what world? Healthy Curry is superior


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What the fuck??? Barea and Curry equals?? :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

J.J. Barea is miles better than Stephen Curry. J.J. Barea single handedly led Dallas to a title last year and even had a triple double this year. Come on now. What is wrong with you guys? On no planet in this solar system is Curry better than Barea.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> How is Curry better than Barea? *They're both on the same level IMO.*
> ----
> Oh shit New Orleans 6 picks! Pay attention Knicks.


Yeah maybe when Curry was still in his diapers.. but are you insane?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> In what world? Healthy Curry is superior


By what stat or facts is he the better player? Just because you like Curry more and more people knew about Curry in college and followed him doesn't make him the superior player in this world. I don't wanna get into JJ Barea's amazing season 2 seasons ago on the Dallas Mavericks and his run with them in the playoffs because people will just start saying it was all Dirk and everybody else but I watched those games and like Mario Chalmers or Shane Battier on the Heat this post season JJ was a excellent player off the bench.
-----
fpalm Knicks. Far away lived up to the letdown. This guy possessively can't shoot just a big man with "athleticism" like nobody in the NBA has that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

J.J. Barea averaged 9 PPG in that playoff run.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Neither Chalmers or Battier came off the bench. Not only that, but both of them only did well in the finals, not the whole playoffs. Anyone that thinks Barea is better than Curry, or even equal to, is obviously ignorant in all things basketball. So I'm not really surprised that it's you who is suggesting such a thing.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

lmfao @ Barea being Curry's equals. gtfo

Barnes pick is so money. Warriors will if nothing else at least be fun as fuck to watch next season. if Steph/Bogut are healthy we should push for the 8 seed


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm not even that high on Curry but Curry is easily better than Barea.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So barea played well during their championship run 2 years ago in the playoffs and that makes him better than Curry...... ok then.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



GOON said:


> I'm not even that high on Curry but Curry is easily better than Barea.


Curry is the best shooter in the league (maybe second to Ray Ray), and a rapidly improving distributor. His defense is meh and his health issues suck dick, but he's a young stud.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If they played 1-on-1, Barea would break Curry's ankles.

:barkley


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

J.J. Barea averaged 12 PPG off the bench this year, Stephen Curry will never put up numbers like that.

You guys need to quit hating. :kobe


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm convinced some of these General Managers don't watch college ball and just draft the combine warriors.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Stats are just stats. Athletically and in the clutch JJ Barea is just as good if not better. Curry is nothing special to be high on in the NBA because he's just too small like Barea. Until Curry does something like help lead his team to at least one playoffs and something bigger like beat a talented team or get to the NBA finals I refuse to conform to the dumb comments telling me how much better Stephen Curry is than everybody else.

Who was hitting 3's with Dirk on the Heat in the NBA Finals 2011 game 6? Oh yeah Stephen Curry that's who. Come on people can't you just for once see that somebody like Curry will never be anything big and give up on this argument.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

JJ Barea stats per 36: 15 PPG, 6.4 Ast, 3.7 Reb, .8 stl on 43/35/80 %s
Curry stats per 36: 19 PPG, 6.1 Ast, 4.3 Reb, 1.8 stl on 47/44/90 %s

but yea, Barea is the man. Curry is the first player in history to put up this high of percentages for FG/3P/FT over his first 3 seasons in league history


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Curry is nothing special to be high on in the NBA because he's just too small.


Curry is 6'3. Barea is 6'0. What on Earth are you on about?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Just stop. You can't be serious. Barea on equal in terms of shooting with Curry? Oh man. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Did you just say Curry is too small but praising Barea at the same time?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Stats are just stats. Athletically and in the clutch JJ Barea is just as good if not better. Curry is nothing special to be high on in the NBA because he's just too small like Barea. Until Curry does something like help lead his team to at least one playoffs and something bigger like beat a talented team or get to the NBA finals I refuse to conform to the dumb comments telling me how much better Stephen Curry is than everybody else.
> 
> Who was hitting 3's with Dirk on the Heat in the NBA Finals 2011 game 6? Oh yeah Stephen Curry that's who. Come on people can't you just for once see that somebody like Curry will never be anything big and give up on this argument.


lmfao. Yea, because it was JJ BAREA leading Dallas to the playoffs. gtfo man. If Steph Curry was put into Barea's role on that mavs team they would have swept Miami in the finals.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Barea led by following quietly. It's reverse psychology.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Just stop. You can't be serious. Barea on equal in terms of shooting with Curry? Oh man. :lmao


Curry shoots a higher percentage from 3 point range than Barea shoots from the field :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Curry is a better scorer/shooter than JJ, but in terms of a true PG, JJ may be better than Curry..Rubio sure is


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Champ said:


>


Ross is the guy that will help the Raptors tank for Shabazz Muhammed. A good pick.

:troll


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I like how you think


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> lmfao. Yea, because it was JJ BAREA leading Dallas to the playoffs. gtfo man. *If Steph Curry was put into Barea's role on that mavs team they would have swept Miami in the finals.*


So in the process of telling me gtfo and calling my opinion wrong over one pathetic basketball player being called equal to another one that deserves our respect you make a statement like that. Wow, and it wouldn't surprise me if Stephen Curry was on that team and just disappeared and the Mav's wound up getting OKC'd by the Heat. JJ is more clutch, more heart, more hunger to win.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Barrea's only even known for getting his ass beat, he did nothing. Shut it VAG.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Did JJ lead his team to the playoffs? Nope.
Did JJ single handedly beat a better team? Nope.
Did JJ win a ring? Yeah, but so did Adam Morrison.

:kobe


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Pistons drafted DeAndre Jordan? Man....smh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> So in the process of telling me gtfo and calling my opinion wrong over one pathetic basketball player being called equal to another one that deserves our respect you make a statement like that. Wow, and it wouldn't surprise me if Stephen Curry was on that team and just disappeared and the Mav's wound up getting OKC'd by the Heat. JJ is more clutch, more heart, more hunger to win.


So you're saying that if you replaced Barea with Curry, Dallas would've lost to Miami?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

fpalm at Nets. Yeah there you go Nets fans another big goofy player that might never even play a single minute in the NBA according to these commentators.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



scrilla said:


> Did JJ lead his team to the playoffs? Nope.
> Did JJ single handedly beat a better team? Nope.
> Did JJ win a ring? Yeah, but so did Adam Morrison.
> 
> :kobe


Now you're comparing JJ to Adam Morrison somebody who didn't even play in the Finals or playoffs? Haters gonna hate I guess.

JJ is all you're daddy's. Every time you hate on him he drains a 3 in your faces.



> So you're saying that if you replaced Barea with Curry, Dallas would've lost to Miami?


Well since preposterous statements seem to be the style around here. What's next people gonna compare Curry to Lebron James? That's who people are making him sound like he is. this is out of control now. Curry is a little bitch and JJ is just as good, face it.

Sorry about double post. Didn't realize.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You sir are a fucking idiot if I ever saw one.

You claim that J.J. Barea a guy who couldn't even start over Luke fucking Ridnour is better than Stephen Curry?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I like Barea but in no wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy is he better than Curry. Come on man give it up.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> I like Barea but in no wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy is he better than Curry. Come on man give it up.


I guess. I just don't get why I have to accept that Curry is so much better or better at all. Why is my opinion not being the same so wrong? People get all mad, I'm actually literally laughing at you guys. I could understand if Curry just won the league scoring title or MVP or something huge but he hasn't. All you have to go by is opinion and both of their stat sheets which means basically nothing unless JJ had horrible stats or Curry had GOAT stats. It's like saying Wendys is better than McDonalds and arguing with me over it.

Is it really that big of a deal? Maybe I'm overreacting but telling me to gtfo, calling me names and shit makes me think I'm making you guys legit upset over this. There's something wrong with you people.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That's how you know a draft sucks when the last 2-3 pages are filled with Curry vs Barea....So anti-climatic..smh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Because Barea isn't even close to being on the same level as Curry. That's like comparing Rudy Gay to Leborn James, it's just on a different scale of talent.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How about because I've seen Barea play plenty and seen most every game Curry has played in the league? Curry is a top 10 PG and Barea rode the bench behind Luke Ridnour. Just stop, it's embarrassing


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> Because Barea isn't even close to being on the same level as Curry. That's like comparing Rudy Gay to Leborn James, it's just on a different scale of talent.


When did I ever say Rudy Gay was on the level of Lebron James? Nobody is saying that. I'm putting a young player in Stephen Curry who has potential to break out of his shell on the same level as of right now with JJ Barea when Barea has really been hitting his stride and signed to a nice contract with the T'Wolves. 

Somebody posted examples of how he thinks the Warriors are a better team player to player comparison and when it comes down to it analytically JJ is going to help a team win just as much as Curry is as of right now until Curry can break out of his shell and become the next big superstar future hall of famer like some of you that obviously think he is. Which I doubt he'll ever become by the way.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

47% from the field, 44% from 3, and 90% from the line. No player in league history has entered the NBA with this type of efficiency. You are selling Curry way short. He is a future All Star without question, something Barea will never even come close to approaching.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

*I'm really loving how the Hornets are looking now by adding, TheBrow, Rivers and Darius Miller. Miller is an absolute steal for them in the second round.*


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



LadyCroft said:


> *I'm really loving how the Hornets are looking now by adding, TheBrow, Rivers and Darius Miller. Miller is an absolute steal for them in the second round.*


I like Rivers a lot but I'm not sold on him. Not all that athletic, and IMO he doesn't have a true NBA position. He will have to play point because he isn't big enough or athletic enough to play the 2, and he average like 1.7 assists at Duke and more turnovers than assists. He has potential, but he will be a bit of a project while he develops his PG skills.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm sure Eric Gordon is really hoping the Hornets do not match any offer


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> I'm sure Eric Gordon is really hoping the Hornets do not match any offer


They pretty much have to. If they don't keep him the CP3 trade becomes a laughable joke.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

People like to make assumptions like they know now all along that Curry will be this great player so my opinion is whack but I'm not concerned about those people. I'm focused on right now and right now Barea is playing just as good and Curry doesn't have much to speak for. I'm sure if you asked Curry who's better he'd say he was but at the same time he'd probably have the maturity to realize that JJ is great and that he has a long way to go before he can claim to be what you all think he'll be.

It's like saying that Anthony Davis is a top 10 player in the league because he was just drafted tonight. In time yes, maybe but it's going to take time and with Curry he hasn't produced nearly enough yet for me to even put him over somebody like Barea who I think is great and have so much love for watching him play the game. If Curry was so good he'd be that good already and we wouldn't be calling him underrated.

If anything all this proves is that JJ is indeed the most underrated player and the most disrespected one.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

JJ isn't great. Still not sure what you're talking about and where you're getting your argument from.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> People like to make assumptions like they know now all along that Curry will be this great player so my opinion is whack but I'm not concerned about those people. I'm focused on right now and right now Barea is playing just as good and Curry doesn't have much to speak for. I'm sure if you asked Curry who's better he'd say he was but at the same time he'd probably have the maturity to realize that JJ is great and that he has a long way to go before he can claim to be what you all think he'll be.
> 
> It's like saying that Anthony Davis is a top 10 player in the league because he was just drafted tonight. In time yes, maybe but it's going to take time and with Curry he hasn't produced nearly enough yet for me to even put him over somebody like Barea who I think is great and have so much love for watching him play the game.


Every season Curry has been in the league he has been more productive and efficient than ANY single season Barea has had.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

This past season Curry averaged 15/5/3/2 on 49/46/81 shooting. The worst numbers of his career so far.

J.J. Barea put up 11/6/3/1 on 40/37/78 shooting. The best numbers of his career.

Yeah Curry hasn't his prime yet but that doesn't change the fact that he's better than Barea.

Who would you rather have Anthony Davis or Shelden Williams?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Barea isn't that good. he is an average bench player that plays a role. Curry doesn't have to improve at all to be better than him because he already is. His stats are better, he plays better, and anyone that knows anything about basketball considers him better than Barea.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

50 games of Curry > A full season of Barrea


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The only thing J.J. Barea has that's superior to Steph Curry is his girlfriend.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He also sells flops better.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Rockets are a joke:
Luis Scola
Donatas Motiejunas
Terrence Jones
Royce White
Marcus Morris
Patrick Patterson
Jon Brockman
Jon Leuer

Oh this is just their PF's.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

they went hard for Dwight and they likely failed now, which leaves them with this. :Lmao

at least they kept Royce away from the Celtics.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:kobe2


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I like Rivers a lot but I'm not sold on him. Not all that athletic, and IMO he doesn't have a true NBA position. He will have to play point because he isn't big enough or athletic enough to play the 2, and he average like 1.7 assists at Duke and more turnovers than assists. He has potential, but he will be a bit of a project while he develops his PG skills.


I mentioned earlier that he is undersized to play against the average 6'6 2 guard in the NBA and will probably be converted into a PG. To be fair regarding his 1.7 assists per game at Duke they had Kendall Marshall dishing and basically running that offense. 


Rondo averaged 11.9 assists per game this year leading the league and Russel Westbrook was in tenth with 5.9, pretty big gap there. The list I looked on couldn't separate 1's and 2's so I noticed the only SG's that averaged over 4 APG were Kobe and D. Wade ranking 13 and 14th among all guards. Most of the Lakers' season they didn't have a passing PG, everything ran through Kobe so he naturally is going to have some assists. As far as Wade goes him and LeBron took turns heading the offense. 

Rivers is overhyped, but he does have talent. He also has the luxury of having one of the greatest coaches as a father. It can be done, but he will obviously have to work on turning the ball over, offensive awareness and a few other things. 

As far as the Curry/J.J. argument, Curry is my pick, by far.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Curry is everyone's pick except for one idiot.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Curry is everyone's pick except for one idiot.


I know, I politely red repped his ass.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I wonder if Hornets are planning not to keep Gordon. I think that would be a terrible mistake, seeing as Gordon is a fantastic scorer and can be a star and great sidekick or even superstar(pretty big stretch, but it is possible). I think they should have drafted Marshall over him, he isn't fast or athletic or anything, but he would have been able to find Gordon and Davis on breaks and just set them up in general.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The Rockets are a joke:
> Luis Scola
> Donatas Motiejunas
> Terrence Jones
> ...


I told the Rockets to die 2 days ago & they did on draft night...At least when Sacramento & Charlotte traffic jam certain positions, it's with semi productive players



Gordon is gonna be one sad man playing alongside Rivers :lmao


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They should have drafted Kendall. I dont think Gordon should leave. Play with Davis, Rivers maybe another lotto pick next year and with a young nucleus, make some noise. Unless he is very impatient than go to Indy I Guess. Though I dont see many reasons to leave.

Rockets will obviously trade many of their PF's


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ainge said Sullinger has a disc problem that may or may not require surgery..AND HE DRAFTED HIM?!?!?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

well Celtics do need to tank properly if they want Shabazz. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

In Danny We Trust.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

although Raptors are going to be tough competition(too bad they'll never win a lottery because rigged as shit[unless another Bargs is in the draft, in which case Stern don't give a fuck]).


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> 3 way sending Lamar Odom back 2 Clips, Mo Williams to Utah & clearing cap room 4 Dallas is close to done, but nor yet official, per sources.


Blah


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I broke that story pages ago.

The Celtics got the steal of the draft. Sullinger may have some back issues but he's gonna end up being a good player IMO. He'll likely replace Brandon Bass on the team, hopefully coming off the bench but I'd rather him start at power forward then us re-sign Jeff Green and him starting at PF.

Also hearing that Danny is planning on pursuing OJ Mayo, so I guess Ray's gone. If we do get OJ, I think he'll be more than capable of replacing Ray.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I swear before they drafted him you said he wasn't worth the trouble because of the red flags and is too small to be good at PF in the nba.

And thunder got the steal of the draft. :kobe3


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Makes me nauseous, but the f;n Celtics really cleaned up in the 1st Round, some potentially great young talent. Rondo Era truly set to begin.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> 3 way sending Lamar Odom back 2 Clips, Mo Williams to Utah & clearing cap room 4 Dallas is close to done, but nor yet official, per sources.


Interesting. I knew Lamar would end up back in LA, but it will be sad to see Mo go.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think steal of the draft may be a stretch, but yes I do think Sullinger was a steal at 21, I didn't expect him to make it to us. I don't think he'll be an All-Star but I think he will be a very solid starter for us. I never said he was too small to be good at PF, I know that for a fact. Also I never said he wasn't worth the trouble, I just said the last thing we need is another injury prone player if his back turns out to be a significant problem.

No it won't be sad to see Mo go. Chauncey > Mo and I'd much rather have Eric Bledsoe getting Mo's PT. Eric is younger, has more potential, is the much better defender and is a decent offensive player adding to the fact that Mo went ghost as usual in the playoffs and Eric was obviously the better player. As far as Odom goes, if he's mentally into it like he was with the Lakers then the Clippers just got a steal in that trade, however if they get Dallas Odom, the Clippers look like idiots.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Didn't Bledsoe have an amazing game in the playoffs when everyone else on the team was struggling? that shit was amazing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yep game 1 against the Spurs when the Clippers got blown out.

23 points on 63% shooting with 5 rebounds, 4 assists and 3 steals in just 27 minutes.

Eric has the potential to be a top 5 defensive PG, on offense he's very inconsistent but I think he'll be a solid starter in the NBA. I don't see him becoming an All-Star but I wouldn't say it's impossible.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I think steal of the draft may be a stretch, but yes I do think Sullinger was a steal at 21, I didn't expect him to make it to us. I don't think he'll be an All-Star but I think he will be a very solid starter for us. I never said he was too small to be good at PF, I know that for a fact. Also I never said he wasn't worth the trouble, I just said the last thing we need is another injury prone player if his back turns out to be a significant problem.
> 
> No it won't be sad to see Mo go. Chauncey > Mo and I'd much rather have Eric Bledsoe getting Mo's PT. Eric is younger, has more potential, is the much better defender and is a decent offensive player adding to the fact that Mo went ghost as usual in the playoffs and Eric was obviously the better player. As far as Odom goes, if he's mentally into it like he was with the Lakers then the Clippers just got a steal in that trade, however if they get Dallas Odom, the Clippers look like idiots.


Yes, it is a steal of a trade, but I still really like Mo not necessarily because of all on court reasons.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Eric Bledsoe and Avery Bradley are very similar players.

Still would rather have AB though..


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Marked for the Celts getting Sullinger. Even with his back problems there's still a chance he could really work.

And I need to look into this french guy Denver got.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



NearStark™ said:


> I mentioned earlier that he is undersized to play against the average 6'6 2 guard in the NBA and will probably be converted into a PG. To be fair regarding his 1.7 assists per game at Duke they had Kendall Marshall dishing and basically running that offense.
> 
> 
> Rondo averaged 11.9 assists per game this year leading the league and Russel Westbrook was in tenth with 5.9, pretty big gap there. The list I looked on couldn't separate 1's and 2's so I noticed the only SG's that averaged over 4 APG were Kobe and D. Wade ranking 13 and 14th among all guards. Most of the Lakers' season they didn't have a passing PG, everything ran through Kobe so he naturally is going to have some assists. As far as Wade goes him and LeBron took turns heading the offense.
> ...


Kendall Marshall played for UNC, but Rivers wasn't being asked to run the point at Duke so his assist numbers are a bit misleading if you are projecting him to play point in the league which most are. I think it will be an adjustment for him, but one he can eventually make. Like I said I like the guy, and hope he finds success.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URPFblbbUMo

That's better than any stupid green room.

Still excited that he fell to the Celtics and we got him!

Hopefully his injury heals... What injury was that again Andy Katz?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jx4ZqXmL_I

Damn sounds painful hope it heals.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> . AP Sources: #TWolves offered Derrick Williams to Charlotte for No. 2 pick as part of larger deal to try to land Pau Gasol.


Huh?!?!?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bulging dick error is oh so common 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdJYj2X_-wc


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

TWolves want Pau? And are willing to offer Williams? GET THIS SHIT DONE LAKERS.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Wolves have wanted Pau for a while to pair with Rubio but I don't understand why.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well I thought Peko was enough for them, but I would be fine with them giving us Peko/Williams/Beasley/Barea/pick for Pau. :kobe3


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I doubt you would get that much for him, but that's probably about what LA would expect, which is why I don't expect he will be moved.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

my bad, I meant :gasol and :artest


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

lol, that makes it even less likely. Nobody wants to pay Artest what you all are paying him.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> And thunder got the steal of the draft. :kobe3


Out of the league in five years. :kobe3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Draymond Green learning from David Lee? :kobe3

Vandy Center learning from Andris Biedrins? :kobe2

Matt Barnes learning from... ? :kobe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ugh Raptors you frustrate me to no end...

Ross is an ok talent but you don't go off grid when you have wanted commodities still available. You HAVE to trade down in that situation. I would be willing to bet a few teams would have been willing to trade up to get Drummond when he was still available at 8. It just doesn't make sense to reach for a guy when hot commodities are still sitting there. BAHHHHHHH.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Magic you should be happy, the Lakers tried to trade in the 1st round to get Sullinger or Perry Jones but were obviously unsuccessful. :kobe3

And as for the Pau/Minny trade rumor, they were not trying to trade Derrick Williams to the Lakers. The Wolves plan was to trade Derrick Williams for the #2 pick and then trade the #2 pick for Pau.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Probably Beasley & the #2 pick..Or Love & the #2 pick


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Love and MKG makes more sense than Beasley and MKG. Anyone who wouldn't take MKG 2nd is an idiot, especially when Beal wouldn't eve start for the Lakers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> Probably Beasley & the #2 pick..Or Love & the #2 pick


The Wolves wouldn't trade Kevin Love straight up for Pau, let alone Love & the #2 pick.

Still pissed the Rockets took Royce White and then the Celtics picked Fab Melo over Draymond Green.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dubs got Green in the 2nd round, love that pick. I love everything about our draft actually.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The Wolves wouldn't trade Kevin Love straight up for Pau, let alone Love & the #2 pick.
> 
> Still pissed the Rockets took Royce White and then the Celtics picked Fab Melo over Draymond Green.


But they're not gonna play Pau at center..He struggles too much & is much more natural at the 4 spot..No telling what Minnesota was thinking


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Umm yes they will play Pau at center.

Remember, this is Minnesota you're talking about.

Chris Bosh has officially withdrawn from Team USA so this is the remaining list of finalists:
PG's: CP3/Deron/Westbrook
SG's: Kobe/Gordon/Harden
SF's: LeBron/Durant/Melo/Iggy/Gay
PF's: Love/Griffin/Davis/Odom
C's: Chandler

4 gotta get cut. Thinking Odom, Iggy, Gay, Harden.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Minnesota would probably start Gasol at the 4 next to that P guy :side:


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The Wolves wouldn't trade Kevin Love straight up for Pau, let alone Love & the #2 pick.
> 
> Still pissed the Rockets took Royce White and then the Celtics picked Fab Melo over Draymond Green.


I don't know what the Celtics were thinking taking Fab over Draymond Green. I, personally, thought that Doc would want to coach Green after all the praise Izzo gave him. 

As far as trading Love straight up for Pau, I am going with Notorious on this one, that is a joke; also agreeing that Pau and the #2 pick wouldn't even be close to enough. 

PG's: CP3/Deron/Westbrook
SG's: Kobe/Gordon/Harden
SF's: LeBron/Durant/Melo/Iggy/Gay
PF's: Love/Griffin/Davis/Odom
C's: Chandler

I am thinking Iggy, Gay and Odom will be cut. I just thought about it and Harden does have a good chance of getting cut as Westbrook could easily fill in as a two guard. We are definitely going to be playing small compared to a normal NBA 5 man, but I have no idea the size of other countries, but I know we, without a doubt, have a disgusting advantage in talent. 

It is too bad Wade had to have surgery and Bosh dropped out as winning the Championship and the Olympics in the same year would have been cool.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bosh dropped out because of his abdominal injury.

As for the Wolves, their plan is to team up Pau with Rubio & Love. So they would likely trade Williams, Pekovic, Barea and Martell Webster.

They then turn around and sign Jamal Crawford.
Rubio/Ridnour
Crawford/Johnson
Budinger/FA
Love/Tolliver
Gasol/Darko


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Bosh dropped out because of his abdominal injury.
> 
> As for the Wolves, their plan is to team up Pau with Rubio & Love. So they would likely trade Williams, Pekovic, Barea and Martell Webster.
> 
> ...


Very decent lineup though Pau's game has diminished in a lot of ways, in my opinion; it will definitely improve the Timberwolves.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I cannot agree with the Sullinger sleeper/steal of the draft talk.

The dude just doesn't have an effective NBA game. The parallels between him and Sean May startle me. I see his ceiling as someone who produces off the bench but never really becomes starter material. But I'm no scout, or a GM. So, we shall see. 

I like the Fab Melo pick more. At least Melo can be a defensive stalwart.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Mikey Damage said:


> I cannot agree with the Sullinger sleeper/steal of the draft talk.
> 
> The dude just doesn't have an effective NBA game. The parallels between him and Sean May startle me. I see his ceiling as someone who produces off the bench but never really becomes starter material. But I'm no scout, or a GM. So, we shall see.
> 
> I like the Fab Melo pick more. At least Melo can be a defensive stalwart.


I worry a lot about Fab Melo's 'Basketball IQ' (I hate to use that atypical phrase). It has always been discussed by the 'experts' and is pretty evident on the court.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Can't teach height. :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



NearStark™ said:


> Very decent lineup though Pau's game has diminished in a lot of ways, in my opinion; it will definitely improve the Timberwolves.


he was the third option this year and his PPG went down like 1 point. The guy is still an absolute beast, except in the playoffs, and I still like him. He just doesn't work on the Lakers. With a great PG like Rubio he could probably easily get 20 PPG with a proper pick and roll. He would also benefit a lot by playing alongside Love since Love would be the one spacing the floor with Pau having his back to the basket. That's just a deadly combo, not only that, but he can also spread the floor which gives Rubio room to drive in. TWolves would be scary with Pau, right now they're not very scary. Peko is good and all, but he is more of a defensive guy and doesn't bring nearly everything that Pau does.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

True and he is rather athletic, but you can only be taught to a certain degree and I don't see that being a high ceiling for Fab. Also he tends to disappear from real interaction in games for stretches, that makes me question commitment.

It is simple as far as Fab goes in my opinion, is he willing to be coached. If he is then he has a very great opportunity being with Doc Rivers and if he does, I can see him being a lot more than he is now.



Kingslayer said:


> he was the third option this year and his PPG went down like 1 point. The guy is still an absolute beast, except in the playoffs, and I still like him. He just doesn't work on the Lakers. With a great PG like Rubio he could probably easily get 20 PPG with a proper pick and roll. He would also benefit a lot by playing alongside Love since Love would be the one spacing the floor with Pau having his back to the basket. That's just a deadly combo, not only that, but he can also spread the floor which gives Rubio room to drive in. TWolves would be scary with Pau, right now they're not very scary. Peko is good and all, but he is more of a defensive guy and doesn't bring nearly everything that Pau does.


I much prefer Marc now, and I agree that Pau use to be a beast. To his credit his rebounding actually improved last year, but I still don't think we are going to see the Pau of old. I just don't think the fight is there anymore, but hell it could have just been the situation with the Lakers.

It is just my gut instinct.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

holy shit Sean May lol. Haven't heard that name in awhile.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

if the T-Wolves were actually dumb enough to trade Love for Pau it would be the greatest day in my life.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



scrilla said:


> if the T-Wolves were actually dumb enough to trade Love for Pau it would be the greatest day in my life.


They would probably do it for Bynum.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That'd be a horrible trade as well.

Kevin Love is the 2nd best big man in the NBA. The only big man better than him is Dwight. Love is the best PF in the NBA.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> That'd be a horrible trade as well.
> 
> Kevin Love is the 2nd best big man in the NBA. The only big man better than him is Dwight. Love is the best PF in the NBA.


I agree it's a bad deal for Minnesota but some GMs overvalue centers. I love both guys though, and it would be tempting to bring in Bynum if you were given the chance.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Any team trading for Pau with plans of moving him to center, gonna find out quickly they have a problem...


I personally think we are higher on Love than the Wolves are


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

at this point if I was the T-Wolves I'd be trying to broker a deal for Marc Gasol over Pau if they really want a Spanish guy to play with Rubio. although idk if the Grizzlies would trade him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

THE DYNASTY.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

I wish Chicago would get rid of Boozer, he is useless. Wish CHI could get Howard or hell even Garnett.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I wish the Bulls would shutdown Rose and Deng for the year, and win the lottery. :kobe3


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lol Raptors gonna amnesty Calderon 
http://www.hoopsworld.com/raptors-to...deron-nash-nex


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> THE DYNASTY.


It is cool that Austin is wearing his dad's number. As far as 23's go, I will only wear a Jordan or LeBron.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> Lol Raptors gonna amnesty Calderon
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/raptors-to...deron-nash-nex


They're gonna go hard for Steve Nash once free agency starts. That's what everyone's saying.

Looks like Mo Williams has picked up his option so the trade is going down. For those who don't know.
Jazz get Mo Williams
Clippers get Lamar Odom
Mavs get trade exception


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> They're gonna go hard for Steve Nash once free agency starts. That's what everyone's saying.
> 
> Looks like Mo Williams has picked up his option so the trade is going down. For those who don't know.
> Jazz get Mo Williams
> ...


Yep, but its a horrible move for the Raptors


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They get Steve Nash they'll probably make the playoffs but they won't be a championship team. Nash won't be around much longer either, so it'll be useless to put all their eggs in one basket.

But I know one thing, their games will be entertaining as fuck.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> They get Steve Nash they'll probably make the playoffs but they won't be a championship team. Nash won't be around much longer either, so it'll be useless to put all their eggs in one basket.
> 
> But I know one thing, their games will be entertaining as fuck.


They did not even have to amnesty Jose. Could of easily been traded.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They probably could've trade Jose for a draft pick.

And isn't Jose an expiring as well? So they're amnestying a guy who is gonna be in the final year of his contract.

They could've easily traded Jose and got something back in return but maybe they amnesty waived him so they could have more cap space to sign Nash, who knows.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They obviously have a plan in place...

Going to wait to see what happens here.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah I know they have a plan in place, and I'm definitely interested in seeing it unfold.

I just hope they don't make a terrible mistake. I want to see the Raptors back in the playoffs, their fans deserve it, some of the best fans in the NBA.

I think the Kings got the steal of the draft in Thomas Robinson. Robinson/Cousins is gonna be beastly, and add that in with other young talent like Evans, Thomas, Thornton, Thompson, even Jimmer. I think they'll be in the playoffs, not this year but in the 2013-14 season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I mistake would have been would have been going off course to trade for Pau and giving up their pick. Even signing Nash doesn't threaten the future and makes them more competitive now and allows them to compete for a low seed in the playoffs (which isn't exactly difficult to get). They have a lot of pieces in place now. JONAS is coming in. A few free agent signings to keep them competitive now and they are on the right track.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

West is too old for Sacramento to make the playoffs, they aren't jumping Utah, Houston and GSW, they need the Spurs, mavs, and Lakers to age enough to miss the playoffs.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It seems more of a business move more than the team heading in the right direction.

Though it will be great for Nash to mentor Jonas V


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Calderon is irrelvent to their future. Their future pieces are Bayless, Bargnani, Ross, Jonas, DeRozan, Davis and in some ways James Johnson. Adding a guy like Nash allows them to be better now, helps mould these guys and doesn't give up any assets. Getting rid of Calderon helps bring in Nash. It's the price you pay.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

East is so bad, a guy like Nash could will the Raptors into the 8th seed.

Okay, maybe not. But still...the East sucks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It definitely could...


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Calderon is irrelvent to their future. Their future pieces are Bayless, Bargnani, Ross, Jonas, DeRozan, Davis and in some ways James Johnson. Adding a guy like Nash allows them to be better now, helps mould these guys and doesn't give up any assets. Getting rid of Calderon helps bring in Nash. It's the price you pay.


The Raptors may make the Play-offs, lose in the first round. Nash retires in 1 or 2 years, this will seem like great progress by the ownership but imo its not. I should wait to se where it goes before making more judgement though


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Really not sure why the Bulls aren't looking at Nash, and letting Rose sitout the entire season.

Do not see the point of him coming back in April, and then playing in a playoff series vs the 1 or 2 seed. And I'm not even that confident they'll make the playoffs like a lot of Bulls fans are.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> The Raptors may make the Play-offs, lose in the first round. Nash retires in 1 or 2 years, this will seem like great progress by the ownership but imo its not. I should wait to se where it goes before making more judgement though


The progress will be how much Nash improves the young players in the time he's here FOR THE FUTURE. His contributions will go on past his time on the floor. I see this as a no lose situation. They don't need anymore lottery picks. They drafted the franchise player last year and added a solid shooter this year that take a bit of pressure of Derozan from shooting all the time and hopefully allows him to be more aggressive. Having Nash will allow for Derozan to only play within his strengths even more.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The East is horrible, the only team that shouldn't be in playoff contention in the West next year are NOLA and Phoenix. Portland, Minnesota, Utah, GSW, Sacramento, Houston, Denver should all be in the thick of it for the last spots after LAL, LAC, Dallas, SAS, OKC, and Memphis.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ok so the Lamar Odom trade is done, but it's now a 4-team deal with the Rockets being added, so this is the official deal:
Clippers get Lamar Odom
Jazz get Mo Williams & rights to Shan Foster
Rockets get rights to Furkan Aldemir
Mavs get rights of Tadija Dragevic and cash considerations from Houston


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

KG'S BACK!!!!!

He's agreed to a three year, 34 mil deal and he'll probably retire after the first year.

The Raptors are also expected to offer Steve Nash a contract paying him at least 12 million a year annually.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

KG being back is wonderful!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Am I missing what's so exciting about that?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Arguably the best defensive player in the NBA has decided to return to our team?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

nah, he's not, and it isn't even arguable. Enjoy mediocrity.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He's not? Oh really? Anchored the Celtics to the #1 defense.

And before you say, "Oh noes the Celtics would be good on defense without KG", the Celtics are awful on defense without KG.

It's funny how people are quick to praise Tyson Chandler & Dwight Howard for anchoring their teams to good defensive rankings but KG doesn't get the same treatment.

Enjoy mediocrity?

Sorry I'd much rather have Rondo, KG, Pierce, Bradley, Green, Sullinger, Mayo and Steamer than have a 35 year old Kobe chucking 30 shots a game, a dumb ass center shooting three pointers, a deranged mediocre SF, one of the worst benches in the NBA, and a soft underachieving European PF. Oh and did I mention one of the worst coaches in the NBA?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

2 years would of been better. He already said how much it hurts to physically play. Oh well. It will make it harder to rebuild it they want to try.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He'll probably retire after this year and then we'll just buyout his contract like we did Rasheed's.

He always said he would retire when he felt he couldn't play at a high level anymore. If he didn't play as good as he did during the 2nd half of the season and playoffs, he probably would've retired.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> KG'S BACK!!!!!
> 
> He's agreed to a three year, 34 mil deal and he'll probably retire after the first year.
> 
> The Raptors are also expected to offer Steve Nash a contract paying him at least 12 million a year annually.


Fuck off Toronto. Nash deserves so much better.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

they have the right to pursue him. it's his decision in the end.

he deserved better in phoenix. any other team is a better option at this point.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Champ said:


> they have the right to pursue him. it's his decision in the end.
> 
> he deserved better in phoenix. any other team is a better option at this point.


Phoenix wasn't that bad last season, much better than Toronto. They probably would have made the playoffs over Utah if old man Hill didn't get hurt.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

we have val now and can make the playoffs with nash


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Any team can make the playoffs in the shitty East, but who cares? Nash should go back to Dallas so I can at least get a nostalgia boner seeing he and Dirk playing together again. Or go to the Lakers and make a run at a ring.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm afraid it's not all about Dolph'sZiggler.

Nash will go where he wants to go. Toronto has a good shot I'd say.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nash would be a great fit in Toronto with JONAS, Bargnani, DeRozan and Ross. They'll probably make the playoffs and Nash could end up making the younger players better, he'll be a great influence to improve the young player's development.

I'd much rather Nash go to Toronto then go to Dallas or go to the Lakers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Toronto would be the funnest team in the league to watch. GUARANTEED. 

Other than watching OKC specifically for Harden's fro beard.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Any team can make the playoffs in the West too, After the top 6, and above the bottom 2, it's a 7 team log jam for 2 spots.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> I'm afraid it's not all about Dolph'sZiggler.
> 
> Nash will go where he wants to go. Toronto has a good shot I'd say.


Just saying it would be a shame to see him waste the last few years of his career in Toronto where nobody will give a fuck about him.



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Any team can make the playoffs in the West too, After the top 6, and above the bottom 2, it's a 7 team log jam for 2 spots.


Yea but for different reasons. Any team can make them in the East because there are only 5 or 6 teams that are worth a damn. In the West there are a bunch of good teams fighting for the last two spots.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Just saying it would be a shame to see him waste the last few years of his career in Toronto *where nobody will give a fuck about him.*


:lmao that is one of the most talking out of your ass statements I've heard in a while.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's a myth that the West is still so much better than the East.

The West & East 1-8 are pretty even.

The dropoff in the conferences is from 9-15.

And Dolph'sZiggler maybe you won't, but I will give a fuck about Nash in Toronto because they will be probably the most entertaining team in the league by far.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> :lmao that is one of the most talking out of your ass statements I've heard in a while.


Yea man I totally forgot how big Toronto sports are in the media and how much coverage they get and how many games they get on national tv! my bad. And before you try and tell me how that would change with Nash, please take a look at your sig. The Blue Jays have one of the more marketable players in baseball and still nobody cares about them, so Nash as a Raptor wouldn't change shit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That's rather ignorant of you, Dolphs.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Brye said:


> That's rather ignorant of you, Dolphs.


So you think Nash going to Toronto would suddenly mean everyone in the media would be talking Raptors basketball and they would get a ton of games on national tv? I sure don't.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's ignorant to say that the Raptors wouldn't get national attention even if they were good.

Were you alive during the Carter days?

Nash goes to Toronto and they become a playoff team hell fucking yes they would start getting attention and national TV games. As for everyone in the media, the media really only pays a lot of attention to and talks a lot about 4-5 teams: OKC, Miami, Lakers, Knicks, and I guess you can add the Bulls. So you can't really use the media as an example.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> It's ignorant to say that the Raptors wouldn't get national attention even if they were good.
> 
> Were you alive during the Carter days?


What are we calling 'good'? Like 7 or 8 seed in the East good? They won't get shit for attention. And Vince was a special case, he was the human highlight reel. People eat that shit up, it's why Blake griffin is on the runaway hype train. Comparing him to an end of his career Nash is pointless.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Raptors have a loyal local fan base and they deserve to have good players just like every other fan base that are dedicated to their team. Things are completely indicative on which games networks decide to show in the United States. The Raptors are broadcasted nationally in Canada. Every game. The Blue Jays are broadcasted nationally in Canada. Every game. Nash signing in Toronto would be HUGE in Canada. Bautista is HUGE in Canada. No one here cares what people in Omaha, Nebraska think of the Toronto Raptors as we are fully capable of supporting the team nationally. You sound like a typical ignorant American.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> What are we calling 'good'? Like 7 or 8 seed in the East good? They won't get shit for attention. And Vince was a special case, he was the human highlight reel. People eat that shit up, it's why Blake griffin is on the runaway hype train. Comparing him to an end of his career Nash is pointless.


The Raptors with Nash would be better than a 7-8 seed at least IMO.

The Raptors have one of the best fanbases in the NBA, saying they don't deserve a player like Nash is idiotic.

And I'll tell you one thing, the Raptors with Nash would get a hell of a lot more attention than the Suns did these past 2 years.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> The Raptors have a loyal local fan base and they deserve to have good players just like every other fan base that are dedicated to their team. Things are completely indicative on which games networks decide to show in the United States. The Raptors are broadcasted nationally in Canada. Every game. The Blue Jays are broadcasted nationally in Canada. Every game. Nash signing in Toronto would be HUGE in Canada. Bautista is HUGE in Canada. No one here cares what people in Omaha, Nebraska think of the Toronto Raptors as we are fully capable of supporting the team nationally. You sound like a typical ignorant American.


Who cares about Canada? they have less population in their entire barren country than the state of California. I understand why a Raptors fan would be excited, but for a Steve Nash fan such as myself it's a sad thing to hear might happen. If Nash announced he was going to sign with Golden State I would be happy, but I would understand why others would be letdown and it wouldn't get me all bent out of shape to know people were disappointed in the signing. Stop being so depressed that most people in the US don't care about Toronto sports. It's just a fact of life


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Not really a fact, just your opinion.

I don't see how it's a sad thing, he would be much better off in Toronto than in Golden State or Phoenix or Dallas. If you were a Steve Nash fan you would be happy to see him living his dream of playing for his home country and able to help speed up the development of young players playing for the Raptors, because it's not like the Raptors are full of only Canadians. There's more Americans on the Raptors than Canadians. As a matter of fact, last year there was one Canadian on the Raptors and he was a scrub who barely played.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If you polled every American sports fan and asked them if they care about Toronto sports the vast majority of them would not. Agreed?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Blah blah more typical american ignorance blah blah blah. Maybe if Nash signs with the Raptors a few extra eskimos will take a break from seal hunting to hack through the bush to Toronto to catch a Raptors game at the ACC. The biggest igloo in the world.

Who the hell cares what American's think of Canadian sport's teams?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Not really a fact, just your opinion.
> 
> I don't see how it's a sad thing, he would be much better off in Toronto than in Golden State or Phoenix or Dallas. If you were a Steve Nash fan you would be happy to see him living his dream of playing for his home country and able to help speed up the development of young players playing for the Raptors, because it's not like the Raptors are full of only Canadians. There's more Americans on the Raptors than Canadians. As a matter of fact, last year there was one Canadian on the Raptors and he was a scrub who barely played.


Who do they have that's American outside DeRozan and Davis? They are the most international team around.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If you poll every American NBA fan and asked them if they care about the Portland Trail Blazers the vast majority of them would not. Agreed?

If you poll every American NFL fan and asked them if they care about the St. Louis Rams the vast majority of them would not. Agreed?

If you poll every American MLB fan and asked them if they care about the Kansas City Royals the vast majority of them would not. Agreed?

If you poll every American NCAA fan and asked them if they care about the Harvard sports the vast majority of them would not. Agreed?

@Chainsaw Charlie: Last year the only international players on the Raptors were Bargnani, Kleiza, Calderon and Magloire. The majority of their team was American.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Blah blah more typical american ignorance blah blah blah. Maybe if Nash signs with the Raptors a few extra eskimos will take a break from seal hunting to chop through the bush to Toronto to catch a Raptors game at the ACC. The biggest igloo in the world.


I'm not saying the Raptors don't have a good, loyal fanbase. Whatever bro, continue to miss the point and take offense to something that's not at all meant to be offensive.



Notorious said:


> If you poll every American NBA fan and asked them if they care about the Portland Trail Blazers the vast majority of them would not. Agreed?
> 
> If you poll every American NFL fan and asked them if they care about the St. Louis Rams the vast majority of them would not. Agreed?
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this lol. What is your point? I wouldn't want a favorite baseball player of mine signing with the Royals to end his career, a favorite football player in STL, or a favorite basketball player in Portland. I'd want them either playing for a team that gets national media attention or a contender; Nash in Toronto fits neither of those criteria. I'm sorry you are all so up in arms about my opinion. If you think Nash in Toronto is the bees knees, awesome. I don't. Let's move on.



JM said:


> Who the hell cares what American's think of Canadian sport's teams?


You seem to care a lot judging by how upset your are getting about one comment I made about Nash going to Toronto.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I understand what you're saying DZ that you as a Nash fan don't want him to sign with Toronto.

But to say that no one would care about Toronto if Nash went there and they became a playoff team that was fun and exciting to watch, I don't agree with.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I understand what you're saying DZ that you as a Nash fan don't want him to sign with Toronto.
> 
> But to say that no one would care about Toronto if Nash went there and they became a playoff team that was fun and exciting to watch, I don't agree with.


Let me clarify then. Obviously a lot of people will care. Raptor fans will obviously care. Hardcore NBA fans such as yourself will care (though you would 'care' no matter where he went). But for me as someone who loves to watch Nash it's just more of a pain in the ass that I'll have to start streaming Raptors games if I want to see him play, whereas if he went to Dallas, LA, New York, ect I could just turn on ESPN or TNT.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

TNT/ESPN/NBATV will most likely give the Raptors more national TV games if Nash signs there.

It won't be as many as if he would sign with the Knicks or Mavs but they'd still get their fair share.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> 2 years would of been better. He already said how much it hurts to physically play. Oh well. It will make it harder to rebuild it they want to try.


I don't even think he will make it to the 3 years anyways. Either he will retire or get injured before the 3 years is up. But I do agree, two years would have been better or even 1 year with a team option. The money is fine. It's just under 12 million a season. They still need a shooter to replace Allen. That's their next need.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> TNT/ESPN/NBATV will most likely give the Raptors more national TV games if Nash signs there.
> 
> It won't be as many as if he would sign with the Knicks or Mavs but they'd still get their fair share.


Maybe 2 or 3 on TNT/ESPN and a handful on NBATV.

The me seeing him thing is only half my problem with Nash in Toronto though. I also want to see him win a ring which obviously won't happen there. In LA he would have a real shot IMO and in Dallas he would still have an outside shot at a ring depending on what other tricks Cuban had up his sleeve this offseason.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Suns had like 20 national TV games last year, I'm pretty sure the Raptors would be able to get just as many.

And speaking of another veteran PG, Jason Kidd has announced that he will sign with ever team Deron signs to as his back-up. So Kidd will either return to the Nets or remain with the Mavs.


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

We're rumoured to offer Nash 12mil a year, which is a little too much for my liking but looking at it from a business stand point it would be a great deal for us


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Brandon Roy has narrowed his free agent choices down to 5 teams.

Over the next several days he's set to meet with the Bulls, Warriors, Mavs, Pacers and T'Wolves.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

3 yrs, 34 mil for KG?

WTF?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hornets bought out Rashard Lewis. Where do you guys think he goes?

Wouldn't be surprised to see him in a place like Atlanta if they don't rebuild.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He'll go to the Magic.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No, he's not. If Otis was still GM, maybe, but not with Hennigan here.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> If you polled every American sports fan and asked them if they care about Toronto sports the vast majority of them would not. Agreed?


do Lakers' fan care about Pacers' sports teams? Do Chicago teams' go about TWolves' basketball? Your argument is honestly one of the dumbest I've ever heard.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Hornets bought out Rashard Lewis. Where do you guys think he goes?
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised to see him in a place like Atlanta if they don't rebuild.


Lakers for dirt cheap


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> 
> Brooklyn and Atlanta are engaged in talks on a possible Joe Johnson trade, sources tell Y! Nets plan would be to pair with Deron Williams.


Interesting to say the least.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If ATL can get Marshon Brooks in the deal somehow, I'd do it if I were them. He's a potential star in the making.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Teague/Brooks could become quite the backcourt in the future.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> If ATL can get Marshon Brooks in the deal somehow, I'd do it if I were them. He's a potential star in the making.


Would be fucking stupid if Nets do it. Woj must of misspelled Johnson with J-Smith


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Nets are stupid as fuck for taking on Johnson's contract.

And I agree if the Hawks get Marswag in this trade that would be great for them.

I'm thinking a trade could be something like Johnson, Marvin & some scrub for Marwag, Green, draft picks and scrub.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You could have stopped that sentence after "fuck" and it would still be 100% accurate.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The Nets are stupid as fuck for taking on Johnson's contract.
> 
> And I agree if the Hawks get Marswag in this trade that would be great for them.
> 
> I'm thinking a trade could be something like Johnson, Marvin & some scrub for Marwag, Green, draft picks and scrub.


Trade ain't happening. 

If it does Hawks would get Farmar, Petro, Brooks and Morrow.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hawks aren't that dumb.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Hawks aren't that dumb.


What? They make out like bandits. Getting rid of JJ for the Hawks would be amazing for them no matter who they get back. 

Johnson has an untrade-able contract. It'd be crazy to find a team to take on Johnson's contract, and they may have found one.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well yes but Joe Johnson is not worth Marshon Brooks, Anthony Morrow and some scrubs. It all depends on how desperate the Hawks are to get rid of his contract. And if they accept that deal, well, there's your answer.

Ok so the Rockets are planning to acquire Eric Gordon. In their plan they would work out a sign-and-trade with New Orleans, Houston would send Kevin Martin and 2-3 prospects out of Patrick Patterson, Jeremy Lamb, Royce White and Terrence Jones.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Giving him that deal is still one of the dumbest things I've seen. It's not like everyone didn't already know it was a terribly overpaid contract


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Any team will be desperate to get rid of him.

And Rockets will be giving up K-mart, and 3 good prospects for EG who is often injury prone? Not a fan of that


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't think you realize how desperate Houston is for a star player. I say New Orleans should take that deal and run.

Xile have they Nets unveiled the new jerseys yet?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I don't think you realize how desperate Houston is for a star player. I say New Orleans should take that deal and run.
> 
> Xile have they Nets unveiled the new jerseys yet?


Nope, likely to in Sept. 

That'd be a good trade for N.O.
They will follow the Thunder path with those picks


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I like it for Houston, tbh. Martin is expiring and will not go back to Houston, Patterson has done nothing in Houston and likely won't, with all of their PFs. If they get Gordon, they can spare Lamb, as well. They'd obviously want to keep White, but I can see them conceding if necessary. Same with Jones. They'd have to get some other piece from New Orleans, you'd think.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wouldn't be surprised to see them get Carl Landry back if that was the deal. Of course this all hypothetical but I think Gordon/Landry for Martin/Lamb/Patterson/Jones would be fair.

The Rockets should not trade Royce White.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm sure they don't want to, but if it meant the difference of getting Gordon or not, I'd imagine they'd deal Royce.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

5 players just seems like a lot for Gordon.

Just saw on the news here in Houston that the Rockets are planning to go after Omer Asik, seems like a lot of teams want him. I doubt Chicago will be able to keep him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Trade Dwight plz. Now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Trade Pau plz. Now. Get the Rockets interested again, it shouldn't be that hard. Maybe they're just like that ugly girl that was always rejected who eventually turned out hot. now they're playing hard to get, we just gotta go hard at them. Ya know what I mean? :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Pau for Dwight :westbrook2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Trade Dwight plz. Now.


I couldn't care less about the Orlando Magic but even if I'm sick of hearing about this. They need to trade Dwight to a place that gives them assets they feel will help them. Don't trade him for some Nets shit just because he wants to go play in Brooklyn. Heard he's trying to say Orlando blackmailed him into signing the opt-in and he's trying to get the NBAPA to take legal action but they don't plan to.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I kind of just want to start over, y'know. Just...get rid of the entire team and have a fresh beginning. That can't happen, but I wish. Of course Hennigan wants to fucking re-sign Jameer. LET HIM GO. HE'S NOT A STARTING POINT GUARD.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Daryl Morey (The Rockets GM) is meeting up with Omer Asik at exactly 12 AM Eastern...wow. So desperate.

Apparently one year, I believe in 2007 Morey and some others camped out outside Rashard Lewis' house till midnight to recruit him to the Rockets. The end result, Rashard joined the Magic.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dwight Howard is a fuck.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> Any team will be desperate to get rid of him.
> 
> And Rockets will be giving up K-mart, and 3 good prospects for EG who is often injury prone? Not a fan of that


So, name the best SG's under 30 in the NBA. You can't do it, it Gordon and no one else. Such a thin position.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

OJ!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

James Harden. Paul George. Affalo. Tyreke Evans. Henderson(although I've never really seen him play much and he is on the Bobcats, so who knows). Monta Ellis. Landry Fields and Evan Turner(neither are good but they show a lot of potential and did have decent years). Derozan falls into that same category. 

I named 6 without looking at teams. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If the NBAPA does press charges against Orlando, I will murder Dwight's family. I can't fucking stand that piece of shit anymore.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

press charges for what?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Blackmail/Unfulfilled Promises :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> @sam_amick
> Source: Portland GM Neil Olshey & team prez Larry Miller visited restricted free agent center Roy Hibbert tonight in DC, offered max deal
> 
> @sam_amick
> Indiana did not offer a max deal, and Hibbert is now leaning to Blazers unless Pacers match. One other unnamed team offered max.


I like Hibbert. I am one of the few who think he's worth a max deal. Him and Aldrige=Beast front court. Leonard can learn from an ALL-STAR!

I think this also means Plumlee is gonna play big minutes for the Pacers. :lmao


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I dont want to match a max deal for Hibbert id S&T him or someshit


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That confirms Hibbert's career is over. Portland is where careers die due to injury. :kobe

Actually, I hope Orlando trades Howard to Portland and have him go the way of Greg Oden. I'm not even a Magic fan and I despise that piece of shit. Nobody can criticize LeBron James for "The Decision" anymore after what Dwight is doing to Orlando. He's a cancer.

The funniest part is that he wants to be "the guy" on a team. No team is going to win a championship with him as their #1 scoring option.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

WOlves offered Batum near the max apparently. 

Blazers trolling Pacers, and the Wolves trolling the Blazers back 

Someone is gonna offer Lopez a Max like the Cats and we will either have to do the same or let him go. Fuck


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lopez isnt even in the same conversation as Hibbert anyone the offers Brook Lopez the max should be fired immediately


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Hypnotiq said:


> Lopez isnt even in the same conversation as Hibbert anyone the offers Brook Lopez the max should be fired immediately


With the rate people are overpaying for Centers these day's. He is likely to get near the max.

Hibbert is not worth a Max. Pacers should let him go.
If Pacers lose Hib, they can go after Al Jefferson


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

We wont let Hibbert go i think we will match and if he turns out to be not worth the investment then we will dump him Nene style


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

lol Dwight Howard. Ultimate troll.

What a guy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Portland offering max to Hibbert, Wolves offering Batum a 4 year, 45-50 mil contract, Rockets offering Asik a contract paying him 8 mil a year, Celtics going after Jason Terry to replace Ray Allen...seems like I didn't miss much sleeping.

@Hypnotiq: Nene did not get a max contract, he got a big contract but not a max. If you think you guys will be able to match his max contract, Hibbert plays shit and then just trade him, it'll be much more difficult.

In my opinion, max contracts should not be spent on potential franchise players like a Roy Hibbert or Eric Gordon. Only legit franchise guys like LeBron, Dwight, Kobe, Wade, Love, Rose, Durant, CP3, etc.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I agree that it should be for superstar talent but who the fuck else are we gonna get to play Center

Miles shitcunt Plumlee ?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If you guys aren't gonna match then you can at least S&T for Meyers Leonard. That's better than nothing.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> @Chris_Broussard: Source: Celtics willing to double (in terms of $) Heat offer to Ray Allen. Will give 2 years/$12 million. Heat can offer only $3 mill a yr


..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine
> 
> Word is Nets' deal with Gerald Wallace, originally forecast to be in the three-year, $24 million range, more likely to be a four-year pact
> Expand
> ...





> @FredKerber
> #Nets will give Gerald Wallace $40 mil for four years


Dumbest trade of all time 
..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

July 11th?

I thought it was July 8th.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> July 11th?
> 
> I thought it was July 8th.


Dont know, that is what the source said. Could be wrong


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That's a pretty bad contract. Wallace will probably have fallen off completely in 2 years, and the Nets are giving him a 4 year contract paying him 10 mil a year.

Pretty soon he will no longer be referred to as simply Gerald Wallace, he will be Gerald Wallace's contract.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Brousard reporting the Celtics will double any Heat offer to Ray Allen since the heat can only offer 3mil a year.

Also, the NBAPA is filing a greivence for Dwight Howard to make him a FA this summer because the Magic haven't held up their end of the opt-in negotiations in making the team better. WTF??? It's day one of free agency, give it some time.


> ince then he has grown increasingly disgruntled with the organization, even telling people close to him that he feels the Magic "blackmailed" him into signing the "opt-in" clause. Howard feels the Magic made promises that have not been kept to get him to sign.
> 
> Howard shared his feelings of being blackmailed by the Magic with the NBA Players Association last week, sources said. He — either himself or through his representatives — approached the union wondering if he might have a legal complaint against the club.




Apparently threatening to trade you to a shitty team if you don't waive your opt-out option is blackmail now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Not taking sides but that is kind of blackmailing him.

Threatening to trade him to a team he doesn't want to play with if he doesn't opt-in to play another year with them? That is blackmailing to a degree.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> That's a pretty bad contract. Wallace will probably have fallen off completely in 2 years, and the Nets are giving him a 4 year contract paying him 10 mil a year.
> 
> Pretty soon he will no longer be referred to as simply Gerald Wallace, he will be Gerald Wallace's contract.


Sizeable expirers are trade-able
We can stretch amnesty him later. 

Deron is obviously a huge fan of Wallace.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Nets need to stop treating Williams like he's Michael Jordan. Giving into every demand, they'll end up with another Jason Kidd, when he had a stranglehold over everything they done.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao that isn't blackmail. That is 100% within their rights. 

"If you don't opt in to your contract for next season we will trade you to the Lakers, which we have the ability to do since it's our choice, and you will have to play with them for a single season" OH NO. something can't be considered blackmail if it's within the team's rights to do that thing.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dwight Howard is scum.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Just trade him to Toronto so he fades into obscurity.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nah trade him to Charlotte, that's the ultimate torture.

But congratulations Dwight, by the time your little "Indecision" is over...you'll have surpassed LeBron for most hated NBA player.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hibbert is a 10 mil guy. why xan't teams pay accordingly instead of throwing out max contracts like it's nothing? small markets aren't bad because of the contract, it's because of all the shitty contracts.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

But yet during the lockout, owners blamed the players for the shitty contracts.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nets are reportedly very close to completing Joe Johnson trade.

Also the Raptors are offering Steve Nash a 3 year, 36 mil contract.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

big men always get overpaid. this isn't some new trend, nothing will stop it unless they suddenly become irrelevant.

joe johnson is a starter on my GOAT swindler team.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> The proposed deal between the Nets and Hawks for Joe Johnson could get done Sunday but if it doesn't, the Nets will make an offer for newly unrestricted free agent O.J. Mayo, tweets Adrian Wojnarowski.
> 
> "Nets, Hawks could reach a decision on possible Joe Johnson deal today, sources tell Y! If trade doesn't happen, Nets will push for OJ Mayo," tweeted Woj. Saturday night, he wrote that the Nets were prepared to make a "significant offer" for Mayo, who did not receive a qualifying offer last week from the Grizzlies. The Nets are one of five teams reportedly interested in Mayo, according to Ken Berger.
> 
> According to several reports, the Nets would receive Johnson in return for four expiring contracts: Anthony Morrow, Jordan Farmar, Johan Petro and Jordan Williams plus a first round pick in 2013, when the Nets have two picks, their own and the Rockets' lottery protected pick.


Fuck, we have to be the only team stupid enough to try/trade for JJ

Deal could be done today


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Hawks aren't even trying to get Marswag back in return?

:lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I can't blame them, I'd trade Johnson for shit if it shortened the deal from JJ's remaining 4 years.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The Hawks aren't even trying to get Marswag back in return?
> 
> :lmao


they should be lucky if they get back a pick


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Are Celtics gonna try to go for G.Green? They should


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Why is everyone dogging Joe Johnson?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Not sure how the Nets will afford Dwight Howard if they resign Deron Williams and trade for Joe Johnson.

Dwight Howard might soon be the victim of unrequited love lmaoooo.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Why is everyone dogging Joe Johnson?


Dogging him? He is a all star caliber player, no doubt, but his contract is crippling. It's ridiculous to want him on any team because of his contract alone.

If we somehow idiotically trade for Johnson, I doubt we get Dwight.
But 
Deron
JJ
Wallace
Hump
Lopez 
with Brooks as the 6th man

is a pretty sick group

Rather have OJ Mayo though, JJ contract is absurd.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> Deron
> JJ
> Wallace
> Hump
> ...


Wouldn't stand a chance against the Heatles.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



GOON said:


> Wouldn't stand a chance against the Heatles.


Nobody in the East would


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The best you can really do at this point is hope to be second tier in the east and hope Lebron breaks his leg in the playoffs.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> The best you can really do at this point is hope to be second tier in the east and hope Lebron breaks his leg in the playoffs.


Pretty Much


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Max contract for Hibbert? Not a good deal for the Blazers


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That's what you have to offer to get anybody though, and at worst, you cripple the Pacers when they match it.

Crippling small market teams with bad contracts is part of playing the game.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Blazers passed on Drummond, now they offered Hibbert a Max. Pretty Clever.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The small markets do it to themselves.

No one forces the owners to offer a center averaging 13/9 a max contract.

You don't give max contracts to players who have the potential to be franchise players, max contracts should only be for elite players who are "franchise players".

The Wolves trying to take Steamer from us


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Blazers made the offer knowing they aren't going to get him...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Part of sports strategy is financially crippling the competition so that you can offer more than them down the line.



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> 
> Phoenix has expressed interest with Landry Fields as part of possible sign-and-trade package with New York for Steve Nash, sources tell Y!


Knicks still trying!


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't see it happening, I want him in Toronto


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Minny is offering 4 years 50m for BATUUUUUUUUM. Darn.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Timberwolves gonna Timberwolf


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Batuuuum is the best SF available that that is too much money imo.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Batuuuum is the best SF available that that is too much money imo.


*coughs*Wallace*Coughs*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think he (Batum) is overrated, but that's beside the point.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

IDK, I think Batum eclipsed Wallace last year. Wallace has given verbal agreement on an extension anyway I do believe.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

When Wallace plays motivated he is beastly.

Dude pulls down boards better than most centers. Defensive beast. Hustle and Energy athletic powerhouse. Hope he is healthy this season.

MKG is gonna be another Wallace type of player


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, I think Wallace has pretty much re-signed with the Nets.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Which is only good news for Batum.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

According to Woj 
Lakers, Rockets and Nets have contacted Magic officials.

Ship his ass somewhere already. 

If he is not traded to the Nets, ill like to seem him on the Rockets and learn some new moves the Hakeem Olajuwan :barkley


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Lakers want to bring in either Chauncey Billups, Kirk Hinrich or Jameer Nelson as a "veteran PG" should Ramon Sessions decide not to return.

As for the Lakers & Magic discussing a Dwight, the Magic should rape them for both Pau & Bynum.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Just like last year, that's a terrible trade for the Lakers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> According to Woj
> Lakers, Rockets and Nets have contacted Magic officials.
> 
> Ship his ass somewhere already.
> ...


There's no rush; Hennigan is going to take his time. Dwight has already worked w/ Olajuwon, btw.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I've given up on the idea of Dwight Howard actually making news for something other than where he'd like to go.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> There's no rush; Hennigan is going to take his time. Dwight has already worked w/ Olajuwon, btw.


Apparently Orl are looking for the best packages for Dwight, I doubt they go into the season with him still there. Trade Howard.

Draft Shabbazz, Noel or Wiggins and that's a great start for a rebuilding team .

Dwight needs to work with Olaj more


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, this shit shouldn't run into the season. If Hennigan lets it, he's a moron. There's plenty of time, though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Is anyone else intrigued about the impact Brandon Roy could have this year? Teams interested include the Wolves, Bulls, Pacers, Mavs and Warriors.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You seem to have a lot of faith in this Hennigan guy.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Is anyone else intrigued about the impact Brandon Roy could have this year? Teams interested include the Wolves, Bulls, Pacers, Mavs and Warriors.


He would fit perfectly on the Pacers off the bench and will give them a guy who can close out games.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm looking for someone in the Magic organization to confide in. Otis was obviously a disaster, but Hennigan seems to have his head on straight. He's already cleared house and gotten rid of the entire front office and a bunch of scouts, so things are looking up. He is from the Spurs/Thunder as well, so that's obviously a good thing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> He would fit perfectly on the Pacers off the bench and will give them a guy who can close out games.


I guess it depends how healthy he is and how many minutes he can play but if he can come in to the Pacers and play starter minutes then they should be trading Granger. Hill - Roy - George - West - Hibbert is second tier.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> I guess it depends how healthy he is and how many minutes he can play but if he can come in to the Pacers and play starter minutes then they should be trading Grander. Hill - Roy - George - West - Hibbert is second tier.


His legs wouldn't be capable of playing starter minutes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

JM Roy can only play 15-20 minutes per game. His minutes will have to be monitored.

Grizzlies offering Ray Allen the full MLE, wouldn't be surprised to see a Ray/OJ S&T.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> I guess it depends how healthy he is and how many minutes he can play but if he can come in to the Pacers and play starter minutes then they should be trading Granger. Hill - Roy - George - West - Hibbert is second tier.


I would see Roy coming off the bench. Don't think you can take the chance with him at this point. Off the bench he could be explosive though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm not convinced his condition will prevent him from playing 30 minutes, it will prevent him from playing with the explosiveness and athleticism he did before. It's not like he will be able to be explosive for 15 minutes a game. His knees just don't allow it, period. He will have to learn to play at a certain speed and level much different than he did before.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Thunder likely to sign Hasheem Thabeet.

First they draft Perry Jones, now they could be signing Hasheem Thabeet. :lmao

And JM, Roy will play 20 minutes a game off the bench max, maybe he can go to about 25, but I'd say no more than that. His knees are really bad.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He will be the DIFFERENCE MAKER in the finals next year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Thabeet is a better defensive C than Dwight in 2K, no lie. Just park him in front of the basket and the opposing team cannot score at the rim. At all.

But...That's a video game.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Thabeet is a better defensive C than Dwight in 2K, no lie. Just park him in front of the basket and the opposing team cannot score at the rim. At all.
> 
> But...That's a video game.


:lmao Yeah. He's the best guy to be rated like a 55 in that game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He has no stamina though, so you have to play him for like 1 minute at a time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

JaVale McGee blocks everything, I go off with the Nuggets.

LAWSON.
MCGEE.
GALLO.
AFFLALO.
FARIED.
BIRDMAN THE PEDO.

Fucking suck with Wilson Chandler and Andre Miller though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I rape w/ Philly. Jrue Holiday is GOD in 2K. Him & Iggy are unstoppable.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

For some reason I own with Phoenix. Nash, Gortat, Hill and Dudley somehow stick everything for me. Can't play with Childress. Don't even try to anymore.

Had a fantasy draft team of Lawson, Sefolosha, Batum, J Smith, Hibbert, Dragic, Redd, Ariza & Darko that owned too. Managed to trade Deron Williams (after I realized I can't shoot with him) and a draft pick for Lawson/Smith.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I play with the Spurs the most, love playing with them.
PARKER.
MANU.
KAWHI.
DUNCAN.
JAX.
BLAIR.
NEAL.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Josh Smith is great, yeah. I actually just started a fantasy franchise the other day and got him w/ my first pick. Isaiah Thomas is great, too. Lowry is my starting PG and I can barely do anything with him, but when Thomas comes in, he lights everything up.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dragic is god in that game. Drafted him and Wade in an online association. Dragic was top 10 in scoring next to Wade


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> Dragic is god in that game. Drafted him and Wade in an online association. Dragic was top 10 in scoring next to Wade


I love using Dragic. He's my 6th man on the team I listed but I'm considering making some moves and turning him into a starter.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I want Ray to retire as a Celtic


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Rockets and Omer Asik have agreed on a 3 year, 25 mil contract.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

HA


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao what the fuck is that? Rockets are so bad it's ridiculous.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The lockout fixed nothing.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> I'm not convinced his condition will prevent him from playing 30 minutes, it will prevent him from playing with the explosiveness and athleticism he did before. It's not like he will be able to be explosive for 15 minutes a game. His knees just don't allow it, period. He will have to learn to play at a certain speed and level much different than he did before.


Also not like he'd be playing in back to backs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

it lowered the cap so big markets can no longer be good/interesting. basically, they want everyone to suck equally. why? because even with big markets always getting big time free agents, small markets could still make great teams through the draft. that is no longer possible, OKC is the perfect example. they drafted so well that they can't even resign all their talent because the luxary tax would fuck them in the ass.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They can re-sign all their talent if they amnesty Perkins IIRC, but the rest of their team would be shit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Perk is a fat POS anyway. Move IBAKA to C and start 'GAME CHANGER' Nick Collison.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Westbrook
Harden
Durant
PERRY "THE SUPERSTAR" JONES III
Ibaka

sounds awesome.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Hawks rejected the Lakers offer of Pau Gasol for Josh Smith, because apparently the Lakers wanted to add another "big name" to the deal, I'm guessing Horford or Teague.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

it was obviously Marvin Williams.

or maybe we tried giving them MDP as well. :lmao(how does the cap even work with the Pau/Smith trade, we're both over the tax so someone has to be added from their side).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Probably Teague with Sessions an FA.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> it was obviously Marvin Williams.
> 
> or maybe we tried giving them MDP as well. :lmao(how does the cap even work with the Pau/Smith trade, we're both over the tax so someone has to be added from their side).


Doesn't need too as long as the salaries are within 25% of each other.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What's wrong with Asik?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Houston already has a dozen PF's? What are they going to do, start a rugby team?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

he's not worth 8.33 million, especially since he barely played any minutes(not even close to stater minutes).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Asik is a center not a PF.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Man I won't be happy until Steve Nash accepts the Raptors offer.

I think getting rid of Jose is a big time loss though.. who would come in for Nash? :S


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

BAYLESS.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Asik kept Noah on the bench in many 4th quarters.

He's a real quality player. Young. 

I expect him to be a nice player. But yeah, he's a bit overpaid. Bulls better not match that contract offer.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He's about 3 mil overpaid.

Noah blows. That's not much of accomplishment. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

THE FUTURE is close to re-signing with Boston, but the deal isn't done yet.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Andre Miller 3 year deal to stay in Denver.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Storms hit, power out, found a temp. connection. Can someone give me a quick recap of what's gone down in the basketball world since Friday?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Off the top of my head, Gerald Wallace and Andre miller resigned, Asik was offered 3/24 by Houston, Hibbert has a max offer from Portland, Hawks and Nets discussing a Joe Johnson trade, Dwight Howard claims the magic blackmailed him in to opting in for one more year and the NBAPA has filed a greivence seeking immediate FA status.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

This Dwight Howard saga is worse than Brett Favre.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Chainsaw covered most of it. KG is re-signing with Boston on a 3 year, 34 mil deal...Celtics offered Ray Allen a 2 year 12 mil deal, Grizzlies offered Ray Allen the full MLE, Celtics nearing a deal with Jeff Green, Scott Brooks signed a 4 year extension with OKC, the Suns want to sign and trade Steve Nash to the Knicks for Landry Fields, Raptors offered Steve Nash a 3 year, 36 mil contract...yeah I think that's it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

There were some reports that the Wolves offered Batum a 4 year, 50m offer sheet.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Oh yeah forgot about that.

That's a near max contract, what the hell is Minny thinking.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

small market+cap room+desperate=bad contracts/max deals.

then they will complain that they can't compete with the big market teams. FA isn't necessary to build a great team, small market teams are better off if they realize that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Now Jrue Holiday is saying that he wants a max contract extension from Philly.

Oh god...

And the Pacers have re-signed George Hill, reports are saying 5 year contract but I don't think that's true because IIRC you can't sign contracts longer than 4 years in the new CBA.
Edit: Ok nevermind, if you are re-signing a player the max. years is 5, if you're signing a new player to your team the max is 4 years.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Igudala is already overpaid as fuck.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Anthony Davis sprained his ankle in his first workout as a member of the Hornets so he's out of the Olympic pool.

Fuark. If Spain didn't lose both Rubio & Juan Carlos Navarro I'd be much more worried.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

http://sports-kings.com/jameer-nelson-and-dwight-howard-nearly-brawled/

Damn, I wish Jameer smashed his fucking face in.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

CBS reporting strong chance of the Johnson to Nets deal happening within the next 48 hours. Which would effectively kill any deal for Howard.

For the Nets, this is one of the worst moves. Ever. Literally no upside to this.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I like it if they can keep Brooks, which it looks like. Johnson, Brooks, Wallace, Lopez is a good core that should make the playoffs in the East.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think they'll better than the Knicks.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I think they'll better than the Knicks.


No chance. Assuming the Knicks bring in anyone of worth with their space.

Johnson is very overrated, I looked at the Hawks forums for their reactions, they thought they'd have to give up something just for someone to take that contract off their hands.

It just completely kills their chance to build a contender, sound like a short term move to appease Williams more than anything. They'd have been better off getting rid of both, bombing for a year and getting a top pick + Howard down the line.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Irish Jet said:


> No chance. Assuming the Knicks bring in anyone of worth with their space.
> 
> Johnson is very overrated, I looked at the Hawks forums for their reactions, they thought they'd have to give up something just for someone to take that contract off their hands.
> 
> It just completely kills their chance to build a contender, sound like a short term move to appease Williams more than anything. They'd have been better off getting rid of both, bombing for a year and getting a top pick + Howard down the line.


Joe Johnson is still a good player, arguably top 5 SG, he just has a horrible contract.

I know his contract will cripple the Nets but the Nets with Deron, Joe, Brook, Wallace, Humphries, Kidd, Marswag and maybe Gerald Green or DeShawn Stevenson has the potential to be better than the Knicks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ya, overrated and overpaid are two totally different things. Joe Johnson is a good player, really no idea why he gets the slack he does for his play.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Anthony Davis sprained his ankle in his first workout as a member of the Hornets so he's out of the Olympic pool.
> 
> Fuark. If Spain didn't lose both Rubio & Juan Carlos Navarro I'd be much more worried.


Would you be upset if they replaced him with Javale McGee? Similar skill set, and he's been in the program in the past.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They wont be able to keep Brooks and Johnson.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Would you be upset if they replaced him with Javale McGee? Similar skill set, and he's been in the program in the past.


I wouldn't be upset but considering if Davis made the team he would've just been Tyson Chandler's backup, I would rather Colangelo call up Cousins or Monroe from the select team, preferably Cousins.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

We should have gotten Ben Gordon to take some pressure off of Rose.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lol it's all about


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*









Barnes, Fez, Green


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Barnes, Fez, Green


Ah I was looking for that one too, what about that other random mofo we drafted?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He's staying in Europe to develop for a couple years, may never come across.

Side note: I just realized Green took J-Rich's old number.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> He's staying in Europe to develop for a couple years, may never come across.
> 
> Side note: I just realized Green took J-Rich's old number.


Soooooooooooo basically a waste of a pick? o_o


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What? No. It's a stash and hope he develops because you own his rights pick.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well the Joe Johnson trade is pretty much done done.

Atlanta trades Johnson for Anthony Morrow, Jordan Farmar, Jordan Williams, Johan Petro, DeShawn Stevenson, and the Rockets 2013 lottery protected pick.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Well the Joe Johnson trade is pretty much done done.
> 
> Atlanta trades Johnson for Anthony Morrow, Jordan Farmar, Jordan Williams, Johan Petro, DeShawn Stevenson, and the Rockets 2013 lottery protected pick.


lol wtf?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nice, they get one solid player, a bag of shit and a pick that they won't actually get.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Who's the solid player? Morrow, Farmar, or Stevenson?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Morrow. I guess Stevenson isn't terrible, but meh.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

so where's superman going to play now


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Good move for the hawks, getting out from that bad contract with much shorter deals. Teague, Morrow, Williams, Smith, Horford is good enough to make the playoffs, they were never going to win it all. They get 3 expiring contracts, one with a team option, and a sign and trade for stevenson to make the deal work money wise. Hawks will be players in FA next season. And they still are shopping Josh Smith.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

lol we keep Brooks ? Fuck yes

Did not want to take on JJ, but its the price you pay, rather take him than winning 12 games

Deron|Tayler
Johnson|Brooks
Crash|Green
????
Lopez

That is a good team so far, not contenders but a good team.

Also lol at Howard


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's pretty much the hawks peak, 2nd round at best, but yearly playoffs. Only sucks if Derron doesn't come back.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> It's pretty much the hawks peak, 2nd round at best, but yearly playoffs. Only sucks if Derron doesn't come back.


Pretty Much, though I thought Atl would take Brooks.

With Rose getting injured and such, the east is open outside of Miami.
Miami and Pacers are the top 2 teams imo than the rest of the seedings could be up for grabs. 

Brooks and Green is a good combo off that bench.

Dwight Howard getting trolled lmao.

Atl has money to pursue CP3 and Howard next year


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

deron and dwight should take pay cuts and sign with cuban


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Odom pulls out of Team USA, probably wouldn't have made the cut anyways.



> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine
> 
> Just going online and on SportsCenter: Hawks have agreed in principle to deal Marvin Williams to Utah for Devin Harris to shed even more $












FIRESALE


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Why haven't the Lakers traded for Howard already? Move makes too much fucking sense.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Canadian said:


> Soooooooooooo basically a waste of a pick? o_o


Were you expecting the Warriors to have 4 rookies on the roster? Isn't bloody likely. 4 picks allow you to take risks like that.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'll stop supporting the Bulls if they somehow make a run at that big, overrated cry baby now that his dream of playing in Brooklyn seems to have evaporated.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> Chad Ford ‏@chadfordinsider
> 
> Prob best option RT @WindhorstESPN: Considering Atlanta is home + friends Josh Smith & Morrow are Hawks, new option for Dwight Howard?


:lmao Making a run at him next year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bryan Colangelo has said that the players that there are 9 players locked in to the final roster of Team USA So those 9 players are:
LeBron
Kobe
Melo
CP3
Deron
Durant
Westbrook
Love
Chandler

He goes on to say that 6 players will be competing for the final 3 spots on the team: Blake Griffin, Andre Iguodala, Rudy Gay, James Harden, Eric Gordon and Anthony Davis who despite spraining his ankle will still be under consideration for the team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

BLAKE/IGGY/GORDON


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Blake/Gay/Harden


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> BLAKE/IGGY/GORDON


Yeah I'm gonna agree with this.

Ok so the Raptors offered Steve Nash a 3 year, 36 mil deal...the Suns offered him a 2 year, 12 mil deal which is lower than what Josh Childress makes and is on-par with what Channing Frye makes...yeah...Nash is gone from Phoenix.

Also the Suns have offered a Eric Gordon the max.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Joe Johnson and Brook Lopez for Dwight Howard


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Orlando would be idiots to take on Joe's contract.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Someone put Dwight Howard on suicide watch.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Still waiting on Derons decision.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> Still waiting on Derons decision.


Doesn't matter. If Deron goes to Dallas then the team is trash and Dwight going there is a non-factor.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



GOON said:


> Doesn't matter. If Deron goes to Dallas then the team is trash and Dwight going there is a non-factor.


 I was not talking about Howard, me and a lot of people are waiting for Deron to announce the team he signs with.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So will you be happy with the team if you guys don't get Dwight Xile?
Deron
Johnson
Wallace
Humph
Lopez
Bench: Marswag, Kidd, Green, and then maybe sign a guy like Kenyon Martin for the vet's min as the first big off the bench.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> So will you be happy with the team if you guys don't get Dwight Xile?
> Deron
> Johnson
> Wallace
> ...


I would of preferred Dwight no matter how much of a baby he is but i'll take that team.

We won 12 games 2 years ago, I'd take that team in a heartbeat. That team there has depth. That team wont be contending but they'd be a good team if healthy, especially in the lowly east


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The thing I want to know is why Dwight is so hell-bent on going to Brooklyn? Does he have some sort of attraction to Jay-Z?

The dude doesn't want to go to Los Angeles, Houston, Dallas, etc. I don't get it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dwight screwed himself and he's not going to Brooklyn anymore, bar anything drastic. Not through trade, at least.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> I would of preferred Dwight no matter how much of a baby he is but i'll take that team.
> 
> We won 12 games 2 years ago, I'd take that team in a heartbeat. That team there has depth. That team wont be contending but they'd be a good team if healthy, especially in the lowly east


That team would be a top 4 seed.

Could win the Atlantic over the Celtics, and would be better than Indy for damn sure.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Dwight screwed himself and he's not going to Brooklyn anymore, bar anything drastic. Not through trade, at least.


Only way he goes there is if Deron and Johnson aren't there and if that happens, the team is a non-factor in the NBA with or without Dwight. 

In between Johnson's large contract, Gerald Wallace's piss poor contract, and Deron's eventual contract, Dwight has no chance of going there with how the team is set up now.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I hope DWill chooses Dallas just to create more drama. But have a feeling he stays with nets.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If Humphries re-signs there (which I somewhat doubt), there'll really be no money for Dwight. They've got $9 million in cap space after the Johnson trade, and the rest will be eaten up by Deron and possibly Humphries.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



cactus_jack22 said:


> I hope DWill chooses Dallas


I hope the same thing just so the franchise falls on its face. I have no clue why but this whole Dwight saga has made me despise Brooklyn as well.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I can't imagine how shitty their uniforms will look. They need an accent color, man. Black & White? ***** PLEASE. You ain't the Spurs.

They'll probably look like those stupid fucking blackout jerseys that the NBA sells. Who buys those?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Haters gonna hate hard


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Pacers gonna slide once they let Hibbert walk for the max.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

^Yeah i think so too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

News and notes:

- Batum is only choosing between Minny and Portland. Portland will of course have the right to match any offer.
- Farmar will be bought out by the Hawks and will become a FA.
- Kaman met with Pacers (possible replacement for Hibert?)
- Jamal Crawford visiting front-runner Clippers in Los Angeles on Tuesday
- Nets' meeting with Deron Williams "went well," but no word on a decision
- Goran Dragic will meet with the Phoenix Suns on Tuesday
- Forward Jason Thompson receives an offer from the Sacramento Kings


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

dragic going back to phx?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Holy shit, looks like they're going to land Howard AS WELL, albeit after trading away the rest of their team. :lmao



> The Nets and the Orlando Magic are discussing a trade that would send Howard to the Nets for Brook Lopez, Kris Humphries, MarShon Brooks and the Nets' first-round picks in 2013, 2015 and 2017, sources said. Lopez and Humphries, who are both free agents, would go to Orlando in sign-and-trade deals.


Hell of a big 3, although the depth should be fun to watch.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That wont be happening that bunch of players has been discussed before and nothing has ever happened


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> For Nets-Magic to progress on a Dwight Howard deal, a 3rd team needed to take Kris Humphries in a sign-and-trade, league source tells Y!


Looks like it has to be a 3 team trade


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So they would be assembling a big three, yet have absolutely no depth. No to mention one members has a bad back and the other isn't as good as he used to be.

They will still be better than the Knicks though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dwill, Wallace, Johnson and Howard is a pretty good line up on paper.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Teams should be willing to get in the trade to acquire Humph, one of the best rebounders in the league, has averaged a double-double two years in a row.

So wait a minute, correct me if I'm wrong but in that trade scenario, the Nets would keep both Wallace & Johnson?
So the starting lineup would be
PG - Deron
SG - Joe
SF - Wallace
PF - FA (Maybe Kenyon Martin)
C - Dwight

Well I'll be damned. If that trade happens, looks like the Celtics 5 year streak of winning the Atlantic is over. :jay2


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Twitter said:


> Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard
> Ray Allen will visit Miami on Thursday and The LA Clippers on Friday, sources say


Seeing as the Clippers are my 2nd fav. team behind the Celtics, I hope Ray ends up there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

My preference is Ray signs somewhere nowhere near Boston.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

everybody happy then :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm happy regardless as long as he doesn't re-sign with Boston.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> John Hollinger ‏@johnhollinger
> 
> Appears dh-turk to NJ deal works if done as two separate deals and six _seven_ different players accept S&T. Doesn't make it smart, but it works.


:lmao Just might be crazy enough to work


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Nets trade isn't gonna happen. I could be wrong but I don't think Orlando will go through with it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Teams should be willing to get in the trade to acquire Humph, one of the best rebounders in the league, has averaged a double-double two years in a row.
> 
> So wait a minute, correct me if I'm wrong but in that trade scenario, the Nets would keep both Wallace & Johnson?
> So the starting lineup would be
> ...


They'd at least keep Johnson. I'm not sure how the Cap would work out if the get Deron, Unless he takes way less money he'll take up a huge chunk of their cap space with that max contract and Johnson has that ridiculous contract. would they even have enough money to take on Dwight?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think it is possible to have Deron, Dwight, Joe and Wallace all under contract but the rest of the team would all have to be either rookies or guys playing for the minimum.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah I really don't think a GM with the incompetence levels of Billy King has what it takes to pull that off.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I think it is possible to have Deron, Dwight, Joe and Wallace all under contract but the rest of the team would all have to be either rookies or guys playing for the minimum.


So it'd be a lot like the Miami Heat. iirc a lot of their guys outside of the Big 3 are on small contracts.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

This would be an awful trade for Orlando. They should hold out for when a better offer comes from another team (and that offer will come, eventually). Until then, let Dwight be gotten to.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



TKOK! said:


> So it'd be a lot like the Miami Heat. iirc a lot of their guys outside of the Big 3 are on small contracts.


Battier, Chalmers, Haslem, Mike Miller and I think Joel Anthony are the only ones on the team outside of the Big 3 that aren't on minimum contracts or rookie contracts.

With the Nets, however, if they would have Deron, Dwight, Wallace and Johnson all under contract EVERYONE else on the team would have to be one of three things: On a rookie contract, on a vet's minimum contract, or a D-Leaguer.

The Raptors and Landry Fields have agreed to a 3 year, 20 mil offer sheet, the Knicks can still match but I doubt they will. The Suns wanted to sign-and-trade Nash to the Knicks for Fields but with Toronto doing this, it pretty much kills the deal. Smart move by Colangelo to give the Raps a better shot at Nash.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> The Nets are set to offer the Orlando Magic Kris Humphries, Brook Lopez, Marshon Brooks and the Nets’ first round picks in 2013, 2015 and 2017. Basically, the Nets are willing to give up most of their future to get Howard.


OK


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Brilliant move by BC, this kills the Knicks hopes of getting Nash


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If I was one of the players I'd say no for the lulz.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The C's are close to finalizing a deal with Jason Terry.

I guess it's bye-bye Ray.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Celtics should have just tanked for Shabazz instead of losing in the playoffs for another 2 years.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Mavs are fucked.

No Deron, no Dwight, they didn't re-sign Chandler so they could go after Deron & Dwight, Kidd & Terry are leaving.

I doubt they make the playoffs unless Cuban by some miracle puts a good supporting cast around Dirk.

But on the bright side, Terry & Kidd leaving means more PT for Roddy B :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You forgot about the SUPERSTAR Barea.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How could I forget about arguably the best PG in the NBA. The sole reason why the Mavs won that title.

Ok so I guess I was wrong about bye-bye Ray-Ray. The Celtics view Terry as a backup PG for Rondo, they want to bring back Ray as well. Oh did I mention they're trying to sign Marcus Camby as well?

Fuck a youth movement, let's have an elderly movement. :kobe2

Oh yeah and the Lakers are preparing to offer Orlando Bynum & :artest for Dwight and Jason Richardson since Orlando wants whoever trades for Dwight to take him.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So they're basically exchanging franchise centers and players who are past their prime?

Probably the best deal Orlando could get.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'd rather have the three chucking Bynum than crying douchebag known as Dwight. The dude's a problem. At least Shaq was entertaining and loveable, this guy's just a prick that wants everything to go his way and makes a huge fuss if it doesn't.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dwight's been so indecisive on this. First he says he wants out, then he opts back in and then ask for a trade. THE FUCK? 

If I was the ORL GM i'd trade him to the Bobcats just to piss him off.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Welcome to the Raptors Landry Fields, so it looks like we'll be able to move DeRozan to SF where he belongs and have Ross/Fields play SG.

Also, Jeremy Lin is set to meet with the Rockets tomorrow.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's more likely that Fields would play SF over DeRozan. Besides, it isn't official yet the Knicks can still match, but I doubt they will.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> It's more likely that Fields would play SF over DeRozan. Besides, it isn't official yet the Knicks can still match, but I doubt they will.


I swear it's official already and why would Fields play SF over DeRozan lmao, DeRozan is not meant to be a shooting guard.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What in the world is going on in basketball? Is anyone staying anywhere? smh


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



TKOK! said:


> Dwight's been so indecisive on this. First he says he wants out, then he opts back in and then ask for a trade. THE FUCK?
> 
> If I was the ORL GM i'd trade him to the Bobcats just to piss him off.


Toronto would be worse. It's complete obscurity up there.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



GOON said:


> Toronto would be worse. It's complete obscurity up there.


Yeah you are right, at least Charlotte have Jordan and his celebrity. Raptors have....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Canadian said:


> I swear it's official already and why would Fields play SF over DeRozan lmao, DeRozan is not meant to be a shooting guard.


Fields would be the much better option to play SF than DeRozan.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



GOON said:


> Toronto would be worse. It's complete obscurity up there.





TKOK! said:


> Yeah you are right, at least Charlotte have Jordan and his celebrity. Raptors have....


Wtf are you guys talking about


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Americans have no idea that Canada as a country is a big market. :kobe


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Let's not pretend that the Raptors matter.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Of course they don't matter/they're irrelevant now, they're not a good team.

Do the Suns matter?
Do the Blazers matter?
Do the Cavs matter?
Do the Jazz matter?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Here I am thinking Charlotte's backcourt is small and now, Boston's is almost as small with Rondo, Terry, Dooling, and Avery?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dooling is a FA.

The Nets just acquired Reggie Evans in a sign-and-trade, hasn't been made known who or what they sent to the Clippers.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> 
> Brooklyn is finalizing a sign-and-trade deal with the Los Angeles Clippers for Reggie Evans, league sources tell Y! Sports.


:hmm: is my only response. Guess they need a starting PF?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

-Mayo to Boston dead or alive?
-Is Fields still with the Knicks?
-Whats the story on Hibbert? Is he leaning either way?
-Houston has how many F/C now 10?
-Miami going for either Ray Allen or Nash? or they're trying to sign both?
-What was Atlanta's motive behind JJ trade? Get bigger name?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

- Mayo to Boston is dead because Boston doesn't want to offer him more than the MLE, which they just gave Jason Terry.
- Fields got offered a 3 year/19 mil deal by the Raps, doubt the Knicks will match that.
- Hibbert will sign the offer sheet for Portland, it's up to Indy if they match or not.
- Houston is building a team made up of all PF's and C's obviously.
- They're going for Ray Allen, they don't have Steve Nash money. They offered Ray a contract paying him 3 mil a year I believe.
- Atlanta's motive was to get rid of Joe's contract, supposedly they want to go after Dwight to team him up with Smoov. I'm guessing they'll use Horford as the main trade bait.

The Nets gave the Clippers a future 2nd round pick for Evans.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Thanks for the info..Believe Im caught up now...Wow, I personally don't think the Pacers will match..Hibbert is not a max guy right now, but he's a valuable piece to the Pacers making any kind of noise in the east in the foreseeable future..bummer

I like Landry Fields *shrugs*, but didn't Toronto just draft Ross?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah...my prediction is DeRozan and Fields will start with Ross and James Johnson coming off the bench as their backups.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dwight Howard makes me lol. Players runnin' the league.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nets are building quite a team, Reggie next to Lopez is an amazing fit.

Nets also signed Mirza Teletoviv a PF from the Euro leauge, He averaged 18-20 PPG there and he shot 42% from the 3.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

^That guy was their MLE signing

Yeah, apparently the Nets had a trade exemption to fill that they used on evans, hence a throw away pick.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nets dont have Humphries no more? I thought he was a good piece for the Nets


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Humph is a FA, they're trying to include him in a deal for Dwight where they would sign-and-trade him but yeah...Humph has no team as of right now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

FUCK that Nets deal. FUCK IT IN THE ASS. 

I do love MarShon Brooks, though.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hump is being slept on, last year nobody seemed to want him so we bought him back for a year and again it seems not many teams are interested in him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, HUMP has been a staple of my fantasy team ever since I added him in '09. GOAT.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Little late, but dudes just drafted that I am looking forward to watching in the pros: 

Kyle O'Quinn. Dude jumped in to the spotlight during the Tourny for Norfolk State and became a household name for a few weeks. Played with heart and effort, want to see how he transitions. I think Orlando is a good spot especially if Dwight leaves because he'll see a bit more P.T. and can develop on a team that will be on the decline instead of riding the pine on a good team. Too bad SVG is out because he would have been a great first year coach for this kid to have.

Bernard James. Already 27 years old having served in the military, but at least you know he's disciplined. He had a good two years at FSU, became a true leader last year after Singleton left and put the team on his back in most games with his defense and rebounding. Offensively, unfortunately, he will more than likely have the same struggles that Singleton had in his rookie year but I think he will become a better defender than his FSU counterpart in time. Will have to fight hard for every minute of game time he can get being on the Mavs but he should bust his ass for them. 

Draymond Green. The triple double against LIU in the Tourny opened my eyes on this guy. There aren't many Blackbirds flying around in the NBA, but I'm looking forward to see what he can do on the real big stage against the big boys.

AND MY MAIN MAYN. ROBBIE F'N HUMMEL. Barely drafted. This dude's broken down more than a '76 Pinto. But he embodies everything I admire about an athlete. Heart, passion, will, the dedication and determination to overcome all of the obstacles and continue to grind it out. I'll be rooting for him the most. He's coming in already behind the 8ball having torn the same ACL twice, but the guy has proven he can bounce back each time. [Rose fans take notes]. All around player, high percentage shooter, rebounds well, plays solid D; this guy can be a good player if the knee holds up. Time will tell with him. 

Other than that -- looking to see how those Tar Heel and Duke boys do in the league. Plumlee, Barnes, Rivers, Zeller and them. Being an ACC guy, I'll root for them to do well. And as for my Heat.. we ended up getting the size, not too familiar with the guy Justin Hamilton but he's seven foot and that's all that matters.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Celtics got the JET. Really excited! Need another big though. Sign and Trade Ray for a big now that we got Terry. This is also good because he is used to and likes playing off the bench as a 6th man so Avery Bradley can start. Ray didn't want to come off the bench. Need to re sign Jeff Green though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't think Zeller has what it takes if reports of Fez from vandy absolutely bullying him in the GSW workouts are any true.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think the Celtics are trying the impossible by actually increasing the team's average age. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Looks like Deron's staying with Brooklyn. DALOLAS. 5 years, 100 mil.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Brooklyn Stand Up!!

Everyone and their mother said Deron will bolt to the Mavs a while ago.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Finally now Dallas are irrelevant in the League


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Mostly because no one thought that the Nets could pull off a trade in which they trade a bunch of shit for an allstar.

I still think they would have been better off(well I actually know they would) by keeping that sixth pick instead of getting Wallace.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If that pick had been Barnes, sure. But hindsight is 20/20.



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> 
> Had the Nets lost out on Deron Williams, they were prepared to make a run at Goran Dragic with a $9 million a year offer, sources tell Y!


Now there's an argument for you. Is Dragic, Johnson, Barnes, resigned Humphries and Dwight better or worst then there current line up? A lot more cap space.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

tbh, everyone knew it was a bad trade beforehand and laughed at them. Getting Wallace alone wasn't going to keep Deron. And Barnes was projected to be 5 or 6, so it wasn't exactly a shock that he landed around there.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nets are still going to be the Heat's bitches in the East.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Not if they do the impossible and get Howard as well.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Williams
Joe 
Wallace
free agent (reggie evans?)
Howard


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If they get Howard, they will have the worst bench in NBA history but not like it matters.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> I don't think Zeller has what it takes if reports of Fez from vandy absolutely bullying him in the GSW workouts are any true.



*You are going to fucking LOVE Fez... Zeller will look bad against Fez 10 out of 10 times. *


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Jason Kidd you liar. Now he's saying he won't go back to the Nets to backup Deron.

He's gonna choose between Dallas and the Knicks.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Who cares Kidd is finished anyway should have retired this year


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

K Kidd wants to get paid, I would of liked him to retire a Nets but this cash should go to guys like Hump, Green etc 

Hawks are gonna fall down, Pacers will slip if they dont get back Hibbert(Unless they find another decent Center), Magic may slip if Howard leaves. 

East is wide open than ever


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The East is not wide open. We know who the #1 team is, it's consensus, unanimous, etc. All that good shit.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Smart move by Deron..Nets proved they could acquire guys 

Must say that despite Cuban's successful tenure in Dallas, his biggest acquisitions was an emerging yet 6th man esqe Jason Terry & near out of prime Jason Kidd


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> Smart move by Deron..Nets proved they could acquire guys
> 
> Must say that despite Cuban's successful tenure in Dallas, his biggest acquisitions was an emerging yet 6th man esqe Jason Terry & near out of prime Jason Kidd


But he has a championship and one of the longest 50-win season streaks.

We can't hate or even criticize that.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The East is not wide open. We know who the #1 team is, it's consensus, unanimous, etc. All that good shit.


Outside of the Heat of course. I met seeding wise.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

We know who the #2 team is too :kobe Healthy Rose and all.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Amazing_Cult said:


> But he has a championship and one of the longest 50-win season streaks.
> 
> We can't hate or even criticize that.


I'm just saying, maybe in the back of his mind he worried if Cuban can really bring in all star level talent to surround him for the foreseeable future with Dirk getting older..I mean of course Dwight would've went if Deron did since I guess they're a package, but what about others? I mean getting Deron, Wallace & now JJ is the span of 3 yrs(?) probably impressed Deron & have him reason to trust the organization


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dallas just gonna sign Nash now, which is probably best with Dirk's closing window.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Seeding wise the Bulls would probably be first again. And if Rose was healthy they may have beat the Heat too, we'll never know though. I find it unlikely since the Heat dominated them in the playoffs last year, but it's not impossible to imagine.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'd feel comfortable taking Heat/Pacers vs Rest of the East *begins to flee from the scene*

I'll take the Bulls serious, when Boozer finally does something or they get a another scorer


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I doubt it, Rose is not healthy and is gonna have to recover. Asik and Korver are likely gone. I still think they could be a play-off team but not #1 #2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Pacers will be a 6-8 seed if Hibbert leaves.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If Raptors get Steve Nash the Atlantic division is gonna be good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I never thought the day would come :bron3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> If Raptors get Steve Nash the Atlantic division is gonna be good.


Are the Nets colors Navy Blue & White or Black & White? Also has a pic of theirs jerseys & court hit the net yet?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> Are the Nets colors Navy Blue & White or Black & White? Also has a pic of theirs jerseys & court hit the net yet?


Black and White










No Jerseys yet


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> I'd feel comfortable taking Heat/Pacers vs Rest of the East *begins to flee from the scene*
> 
> I'll take the Bulls serious, when Boozer finally does something or they get a another scorer


Pacers? They are not matching Hibbert's max offer sheet from Portland.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lilard
Wallace
Batum
Alridge
Hibbert

shit son, another playoff team. I might have gotten the SG's name wrong, can't remember his name at all and I don't want to look it up. The guy they got for Utah, you all know who I'm talking about. :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wesley Matthews, and Batum is gone probably. Slide in Babbitt, who almost beat out Novak for the best 3pt % last year but just missed qualifying.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> Lilard
> Wallace
> Batum
> Alridge
> ...


Wallace is on the Nets


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I meant Matthews, yeah. I knew Gerald was on the Nets, I was just getting confused with Wesley's last name. Wallace/Matthews, same shit to me. :kobe3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Pacers? They are not matching Hibbert's max offer sheet from Portland.


If the Pacers really let him walk & look at Miles Plumlee as their savior, Granger & George will be asking out


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wait. Wait. Wait.

The Raptors gave that contract to Landry fucking Fields? :lmao

I guess anytime you have to pay an 8th man $20 million to shore up a 38-year-old point guard for 3 years, you absolutely do it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Jason Kidd is gonna sign with the Knicks.

Also Eric Gordon has signed the Suns offer sheet for the max.


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I gave up on Nash, he isn't coming to Toronto :sad:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Hornets are gonna match Eric Gordon's max contract offer sheet from Phoenix.

Ugh...I was hoping Gordon would go to Phoenix.

Dragic/Gordon/Dudley/Morris/Gortat would've been fun to watch.

Also from what's being reported, Nicolas Batum will choose the Timberwolves contract, saying he never wants to play in Portland again.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If the Nets get Howard, that's a nice trio. 

Dangerous. Probably the two seed in the East.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Gordon said his desire is to play in Phoenix so a sign & trade is likely..It's also likely his desire is to play there because his knee is worse than perceived


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

@Mikey Damage: DAT SIG. GOAT.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What's the talk of EG's knee? He need microfracture or something? 

@ Notorious: I agree. :jordan2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Cartlidge damage..Word is Hornets will match. Wow, Gordon wrote that letter about wanting to be with Phoenix & everything and the Hornets are raining on his parade :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They can't even sign and trade with the current CBA can they? Well match and trade I should say. Phoenix should have tried to work out a sign and trade situation before hand as they are just going to miss out now. 

Portland should have arranged a sign and trade situation as well seeing as Batum seems adamant on not wanting to stay in Portland.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He's a RFA, of course they can match.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Under the new CBA if you match a contract you can't trade that player till december is what I was getting at.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Glad D-Will is sticking around. I really did not think he would stay with the Nets.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I've been thinking about the rumored Nets deal, and it's not _that_ bad. As long as Lopez learns to fucking rebound the ball, I'd be satisfied with it. I just really want MARSHON.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

it isnt bad at all... 3 first round draft picks too i believe.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Those picks will be shit, though. But still...

I'd still prefer to trade him to Houston for Lowry/others/picks


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> They can't even sign and trade with the current CBA can they? Well match and trade I should say. Phoenix should have tried to work out a sign and trade situation before hand as they are just going to miss out now.
> 
> Portland should have arranged a sign and trade situation as well seeing as Batum seems adamant on not wanting to stay in Portland.


Correct

I think Phoenix either assumed drafting of Rivers made Gordon expendable or Gordon told Phoenix the Hornets wouldn't match..Either way, him releasing that statement made it pretty clear he wants to go to Phoenix will not be happy in New Orleans..Gordon may still try to convince NO not to match


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You aren't allowed to trade a player to a team that he signed an offer sheet with in regards to trading Batum to Minny.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Knicks signed James White :mark:

Please put him in the dunk contest: James White, Gerald Green, who gives a fuck who the other two are.

Oh yeah and the Rockets signed Jeremy Lin to an offer sheet, 4 years, 40 mil. :lmao Stupid Rockets.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Javale McGee needs another chance :mcgee1


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rockets had a squad a year ago..A pretty respectable squad that just needed time & tweaking under their new coach..and they blew it up..completely..smh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nevermind: I got got by a fake account.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> Correct
> 
> I think Phoenix either assumed drafting of Rivers made Gordon expendable or Gordon told Phoenix the Hornets wouldn't match..Either way, him releasing that statement made it pretty clear he wants to go to Phoenix will not be happy in New Orleans..Gordon may still try to convince NO not to match


I dunno, Gordon is a damn good young player to walk for nothing. Same with Batum and Hibert. Teams really need to get on the same page with their young stars to avoid stuff like this. If they want out arrange a sign and trade scenario to at least avoid them walking for nothing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I will die of laughter if the Knicks get Nash and the Raptors are stuck with Landry Fields contract.


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

We are Nash's plan D, if all else fails he'll settle for us, I personally don't want him anymore, bring in Dragic!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

From what's being reported, right now Phoenix is the leading candidate for Dragic.

But at least you guys will still have Jose :kobe3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Gordon can still be a superstar imo, but he needs to remain healthy for that to happen. If Rivers can somehow be a respectable point guard(at the very least Westbrook like, although his passing is pretty underrated IN MY OPINION :kobe2) then they will likely have one of the best teams in a couple of years assuming they're awful again next year. What they don't need is to be come like the Kings, by loading up on combo guards/shooting guards without any playmakers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rivers is a SG, he is not a PG whatsoever.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

neither was Westbrook.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Just because Westbrook played SG in college and was able to become an elite PG in the NBA doesn't mean everyone will.

Also Rivers isn't being asked to become the starting PG for his team immediately when he gets to the NBA like Westbrook was. Jarrett Jack will still be the starting PG and Greivis Vasquez will still be the backup PG. Rivers will be the backup SG unless New Orleans decides not to match Gordon, there's no point in Rivers needing to play PG.


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> Michael Grange ‏@michaelgrange
> #Raptors Colangelo still hopeful regarding Steve Nash says: "We gave it our best shot" #NBA


:no:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

*"WASSUP TORONTO"*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

One of the dumbest GM moves ever if Nash doesn't go to Toronto.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Knicks trading Shumpert would be very short sighted and stupid.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Knicks stay giving away talented young players & have a 1-8 playoff record to show for it...They keep trying to create a 1 year window for no reason


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

This is Huge!!!!

Mirza is gonna be sign for the Mini-Mid-Level instead of the Full MLE 


> "With this constraint aside, a potential Howard trade wouldn't be the only benefit," John Hollinger writes. "The Nets wouldn't be constrained in what they can offer free agents Kris Humphries and Brook Lopez, so New Jersey would then be a heavy favorite to keep both and, in Howard's absence, send out a potent starting five of Deron Williams, Joe Johnson, Gerald Wallace, Humphries and Lopez."


With Mirza take 40% of less of his salary we are Heavy Favorites to resign Hump, Lopez and Green. 

Also opens up a nice possibility to trade for Howard and take back Hedo.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:kobe3 :kobe3 :kobe3











INB4 the trial.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'd lol @ Raptors if they sign Landry Fields and use the amnesty on him in the same year. It might not be possible, but holy fuck that was an awful move. 

I know they were trying to push the Knicks' hand but it backfired.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

She's shooting with him in the gym? Dang Kobe....smh


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> This is Huge!!!!
> 
> Mirza is gonna be sign for the Mini-Mid-Level instead of the Full MLE
> 
> ...


So, he's going to be coming over beginning next season, correct?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

its not possible. And there was no reason to give him a 6.5 mil a year, 4-5 would have likely done the trick as well. What a retarded move, do the Raptors really think that Knicks care that much about Fields?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Roger Sterling said:


> I'd lol @ Raptors if they sign Landry Fields and use the amnesty on him in the same year. It might not be possible, but holy fuck that was an awful move.
> 
> I know they were trying to push the Knicks' hand but it backfired.


Nah they can't. You can only amnesty players who signed their contract before the lockout and you can only amnesty the player if he's still on the team he originally signed the contract with.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> its not possible. And there was no reason to give him a 6.5 mil a year, 4-5 would have likely done the trick as well. What a retarded move, do the Raptors really think that Knicks care that much about Fields?


It's not about the Knicks, it's the Suns. They wanted Fields in a S&T for Nash, but Toronto signed them so they could get the upper hand, so to say, and trade him to Phoenix for Nash. But yeah, IDK if that's even possible.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> So, he's going to be coming over beginning next season, correct?


He is coming this season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

pretty sure they can't trade Fields either after signing him so that's a bad point too. And even if it was possible, I highly doubt the Suns would want another bad contract(they probably would).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They can't trade Fields until December as with all FA's.


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

http://www.newsday.com/sports/baske...335?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Apparently we increased the offer for Nash which makes us look even more pathetic, he clearly wants to go to NY fpalm


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bucks offer Ilyasova 5 yr 40 mil.....my my my


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What was the lockout mainly about again?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> She's shooting with him in the gym? Dang Kobe....smh


:kobe :kobe


Look at her ice her knees after all the hard work Kobe has her doing. And then Kobe was like tonight's going to be the final practice session.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> Bucks offer Ilyasova 5 yr 40 mil.....my my my


I dont think thats that bad of a deal tbh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Having to ice her knees after all the hard work Kobe had her do?

I see what you did there. :barkley


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> I dont think thats that bad of a deal tbh


You will if the Nets try to match that


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Can someone tell me what's wrong with offering a solid player like Ilyasova, that plays hard and well on both ends of the floor, 8 mil per year? It's not like they gave him a max deal or an aging player a big contract, the guy is only 25 and he's good enough for that contract.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> Can someone tell me what's wrong with offering a solid player like Ilyasova, that plays hard and well on both ends of the floor, 8 mil per year? It's not like they gave him a max deal or an aging player a big contract, the guy is only 25 and he's good enough for that contract.


Agreed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What's the point of drafting John Henson if you're gonna keep Ilyasova & Udoh?

It's not like Henson was the BPA either. Royce White clearly was.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nash to Lakers?



> John Gambadoro ‏@Gambo620
> 
> Suns will get multiple picks from the Lakers, had been talk earlier of two first rounders so my belief is that it is at least the two 1sts





> rank Isola: One of Steve Nash's close friends is convinced that he's ending up with the Lakers. So there's that. (Will they let him wear Wilt's No. 13) 1 minute ago


Not sure if legit, will wait for Woj or some big name


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't believe anything 100% unless Woj, David Aldridge, Ken Berger or Marc Stein confirm it. Feel like I'm forgetting someone.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I don't believe anything 100% unless Woj, David Aldridge, Ken Berger or Marc Stein confirm it. Feel like I'm forgetting someone.


Dan Gilbert and Mark Cuban


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm talking about writers...the guy I'm thinking about is from Sports Illustrated...believe his name is Sam Amick.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Stein just confirmed it. Nash to LA, IDK what to say.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I'm talking about writers...the guy I'm thinking about is from Sports Illustrated...believe his name is Sam Amick.


You did not get the joke then 

Dan and Cuban....Cock blocking....:side:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nash himself said he's old school & rather beat LA than join them...I'd be shocked if he goes back on his word


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Stein just confirmed it. Nash to LA, IDK what to say.


Berger just confirmed it as well. Said Nash for future draft picks.

Nash is a phony bitch liar. Lost all respect for him.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wesson where you at bro, Nash from BC playing with KOBE in LA? I bet you're all like


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I have no problem with this. Nash might as well get a ring since he obviously won't get one in Phoenix, New York, or.....Toronto.

Just ship Bynum to Orlando for Dwight and the Lakers are winning the West.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Lakers will not beat the Thunder with or without Dwight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Pretty sure Nash said it would feel weird for him and that he likely isn't going to do it, but he also said he isn't ruling out all possibilities. I don't think it's going to happen anyways until it does. IVE BEEN LET DOWN TOO MANY TIMES.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The Lakers will not beat the Thunder with or without Dwight.


I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's funny how people call the Celtics so old but now every starter on the Lakers is over the age of 30 except Bynum. Wonder if they'll get the same treatment...oh no they won't because people have double standards.

Wonder what happens to Sessions now...

And GOON, Russell Westbrook was the best player during the LA-OKC series, do you really think Steve Nash would be able to stop him? Nash is arguably the worst defensive starting PG in the league.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nash went back on his word :lmao

Good move for LA offensively to manage the offense plus the pick & roll with him and Gasol will be great..But LA still has the same problem as always: Can't defend point guards


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

SO the rich get richer, Stern needs to cock block Howard to the Lakers 

Yes im :shaq


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Will LOL if Lin doesn't go back to the Knicks and they're stuck with Jason Kidd as their PG.

And it never fails once again, the Lakers are getting gifted another all-star.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If Steve Nash joins forces with Kobe, this is not right. What's up with all these players wanting to join forces now? Did they all appreciate what Marvel Studios did with their "The Avengers" movie set up or something and now want to succeed together?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> SO the rich get richer, Stern needs to cock block Howard to the Lakers
> 
> Yes im :shaq


You, as a Brooklyn fan, have no room to complain about the rich getting richer. Sit down.




chronoxiong said:


> If Steve Nash joins forces with Kobe, this is not right. What's up with all these players wanting to join forces now? Did they all appreciate what Marvel Studios did with their "The Avengers" movie set up or something and now want to succeed together?


How isn't it right? Nash is nearly 40 years old and hasn't won a ring yet is one of the best PG's in the last decade. If have no problem with him (or anyone else) doing this.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That pick and roll defense would be even worse than it is now but offense would be way better with Nash spacing the floor giving them a great shooter, handling the ball allowing Kobe to go off-ball more, another guy to create his shot down the stretch and playing pick and roll with the bigs.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



chronoxiong said:


> If Steve Nash joins forces with Kobe, this is not right. What's up with all these players wanting to join forces now? Did they all appreciate what Marvel Studios did with their "The Avengers" movie set up or something and now want to succeed together?


He is 38, nothing wrong with going to a contender.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> SO the rich get richer, Stern needs to cock block Howard to the Lakers
> 
> Yes im :shaq


Be quiet, we've had terrible luck the past year. I don't really even want Dwight, but if we get him you have nothing to upset about when you just got Johnson for nothing.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



GOON said:


> You, as a Brooklyn fan, have no room to complain about the rich getting richer. Sit down.


Is this a Joke? 

Were we not in Jersey for many years ?

Obviously that Shaq face meant not to take that post to serious.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> He is 38, nothing wrong with going to a contender.


True. I want him to win a ring but I'm not sure about Kobe winning another one. Lol....


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Phoenix took draft picks in return?!?!?!? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The NBA is a joke.

How these dumb ass GM's will give the Lakers anybody they want for a bag of peanuts.

And before you hit me with that "OH NO REMEMBER CP3", only reason Stern vetoed was because of Dan Gilbert and Mark Cuban pressuring him to.

And the Suns are idiots as well. Meaningless late 1st round draft picks is better than Iman Shumpert? Fuck outta here.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nash a Laker? I don't believe it.

I guess Stern did a make good for the Lakers not getting Chris Paul.

I wouldn't put it past him at all.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nash to LA?

bama







Kobe's gonna be taking 30+ shots per a game now!


:kobe3


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Still think Nash to Knicks is more likely.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The NBA is a joke.
> 
> How these dumb ass GM's will give the Lakers anybody they want for a bag of peanuts.
> 
> And before you hit me with that "OH NO REMEMBER CP3", only reason Stern vetoed was because of Dan Gilbert and Mark Cuban pressuring him to.


True.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How does Phoenix go from asking for Shumpert or Fields to trading Nash for essentially sub par at best draft picks? I'm confused


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Seems like Kobe was pushing for nash.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

This is the ultimate stab in the back to all Phoenix Suns fans. Of all teams for him to join.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> Nash gets 3 yrs, $25M from Lakers. .Will recruit Grant Hill to join him in LA


:lmao :lmao

LA still trying to get older


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao Suns getting two late first round picks and two second round picks and on top of that, they made a trade to their division rival. Lakers get another steal.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

lowry is better for our team anyway. 

all the best to steve.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If the Knicks match the Rockets offer sheet on Lin, the Raptors aren't getting Lowry because Dragic isn't going back to Houston and they'll need a PG.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> Nash appealed to Suns management to send him to lone suitor of four finalists that could keep him in title hunt & within hour flight of kids


Ok I'm confused..Something isn't lining up


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lol @ Suns for giving us Steve Nash for a bag of chips. 



Guess they wanted to tank. HARD.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Robert Sarver is a fucking cunt why would you send him to LA for shitty draft picks 


NBA is a joke of a league


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Looks like Kobe had a hand in the trade. Can't really hate on Nash though.


> Sources told ESPN.com that Nash, with the New York Knicks also pressing hard to complete a similar sign-and-trade deal, was swayed to join the Lakers after a determined push from Bryant and because the move keeps him in the title hunt and allows him to stay in close proximity to his three children in Phoenix.


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...ash-headed-los-angeles-lakers-sign-trade-deal


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

sick of the Lakers getting gifted everyone for fucking nothing 

stand up stern and veto this shit


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

"The truth is I'm a bit old school," Nash said in the June 25 interview. "For me, it would be hard to put on a Lakers jersey. That's just the way it is."

:no:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

From Iman Shumpert to a couple of late round picks.

:no:


----------



## Miester (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> Ok I'm confused..Something isn't lining up


He's less then an hour away from his kids now. That was his big thing. Clearly not $$ and probably not even so much the ring if he was considering going to NYC.

Lakers came to the Suns and they were originally against it. As was Nash. But when Kobe contacts you personally, you usually listen. Probably convinced Nash that a) he's got a chance to win w a contender and b) he's still really close to his kids without having to move them all the way to NYC. Nash talked to PHX, they granted him his wish. Classy move by the organization IMO


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I said this a long time ago on another thread and I will say it here.

Nash, along with Grant Hill, was just using the Knicks like they do every year. Nash never really wanted to go to NY and the front office keeps falling for it every time. I still think that Lin is not the answer for the PG position. They need one that can play D and possibly move Lin to the 2 Guard spot.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If his kids played that big of a role, Knicks & Raptors would've never been in the convo & the Knicks trade would've never even came down to the Knicks moving Shumpert or Raptors signing Fields



> Charlotte Bobcats are preparing an offer sheet for restricted free agent Goran Dragic,.


BECAUSE OF COURSE THEY NEED ANOTHER GUARD


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

David Aldridge just tweeted this:


> Suns, per source, were not sure Knicks would really include Iman Shumpert in s/t proposal for Nash, decided to take more sure thing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Steve Nash is my least favourite player in the NBA. Lakers? Fuck off. I would have settled for pretty much any other team.


----------



## Miester (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well seeing as the Raps offered what, like 10 mil more then the Lakers, and 6 mil then what the Knicks were offering, I'd imagine a big reason of him not accepting that was a) kids and b) contender. And there was a blurb i read earlier saying that his ex and the kids would have moved to NY because they lived there when they were younger, so the Knicks clearly had a reason to be in the convo. But if Kobe talks to you personally and you have a choice between contending with him, keeping your kids where they're at and only being an hour away OR uprooting them to NY with you and dealing with the circus that is Melo and the Knicks, you'd be a fool not to go to LA.



JM said:


> Steve Nash is my least favourite player in the NBA. Lakers? Fuck off. I would have settled for pretty much any other team.


Lmao seriously?


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't see the problem people have with Nash coming to LA. He put his family first, nothing wrong with that. At the same time, he's on a definite contender. He made a good decision not just for himself, but for his kids as well. #biasLakerfan


And lol @ people freaking out about this. Let's not pretend like Nash ISN'T 38 yrs old and that he ISN'T a terrible defender. OKC and Heat are still clearly better.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If he cared that much about being close to his kids in Phoenix then why did he even consider the Knicks or Raptors? It should've been Lakers from the get-go then.

And HeatWave I said the exact same thing about the Bobcats :lmao


----------



## Miester (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> If he cared that much about being close to his kids in Phoenix then why did he even consider the Knicks or Raptors? It should've been Lakers from the get-go then.


The Lakers didnt get into the mix and show interest until last night/early this morning


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bullshit. The Lakers have been showing interest since the season ended. The Knicks & Raptors were the early frontrunners which is why you didn't hear much about the Lakers in the beginning.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nash specifically said he would never want to join the Lakers. That was a WEEK AGO. It's not like he can get a pass for changing him mind over time on that one. So much hate. The fact that he's being traded for late picks is a joke too. Teams are giving competitive offers for him as well as more money and he settles for less money on a team he never wanted to play for.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I would take Iman Shumpert in a heartbeat over a #28 pick in a draft.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lakers didn't get into the mix because Nash publicly took them out of the mix...No way Jerry Colangelo signs Fields if Nash told him from the jump he wants to stay close to his kids or play for a contender...No way Knicks contemplate giving up Shumpert just to see Phoenix is willing to take mediocre draft picks...This whole thing screams confusion & contradiction lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Who is Jerry Colangelo?


----------



## Miester (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Bullshit. The Lakers have been showing interest since the season ended. The Knicks & Raptors were the early frontrunners which is why you didn't hear much about the Lakers in the beginning.


Well then it clearly wasn't serious enough until now. And the media saying the Raps were the "frontrunners" is BS. They said it because they were the first ones to offer him a deal and offered him the most $. Just because they were first doesn't mean they had a shot. He didn't care about the money, which shows that his kids were a priority. And like i said, the Knicks were in because the family was willing to move to NYC with him. But if you have the option of being an hour away (with Kobe) or uprooting your kids (with Melo -_- ) you'd be an idiot not to go to LA. He went to PHX management and asked for them to work out a deal with LA. They were classy enough to oblige. End of story. I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Suns FO originally didn't want to do the trade with Lakers. Fortunately for the Lakers, they reconsidered after Steve made the request (Kobe recruiting). It was a favor to Nash for his services, I guess.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Who is Jerry Colangelo?


My bad Bryan Colangelo(Raptors GM)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Miester said:


> Well then it clearly wasn't serious enough until now. And the media saying the Raps were the "frontrunners" is BS. They said it because they were the first ones to offer him a deal and offered him the most $. Just because they were first doesn't mean they had a shot. He didn't care about the money, which shows that his kids were a priority. And like i said, the Knicks were in because the family was willing to move to NYC with him. But if you have the option of being an hour away (with Kobe) or uprooting your kids (with Melo -_- ) you'd be an idiot not to go to LA. He went to PHX management and asked for them to work out a deal with LA. They were classy enough to oblige. End of story. I don't see what the big deal is.


Come on, the Raptors did have a shot at Nash and you'd be delusional to say that weren't the leading candidates to get Nash at one point.

And what's your excuse for Nash just last week saying he would could never see himself joining the Lakers and now he's running to get his purple and gold uniform. I find it hard to believe one call from Kobe could make him do a complete 180 on his beliefs and beg the Suns management to trade him there.

I'm not really upset that Nash chose to go the Lakers what pisses me off is him saying just last week how he wouldn't feel comfortable with the Lakers, could never see himself as a Laker, he wants to beat the Lakers not join them, he'll always consider them his rivals, but now he requests that the Suns trade him there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

lulz, I knew who you meant. Just giving you a hard time. 

Why is anyone giving Nash a free pass for this? He is going against something he said literally A WEEK AGO.

I understand the Lakers fans loving this gut the guy lost a lot of respect from me.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Steve Nash is a fuck.


----------



## Miester (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Nash specifically said he would never want to join the Lakers. That was a WEEK AGO. It's not like he can get a pass for changing him mind over time on that one. So much hate. The fact that he's being traded for late picks is a joke too. Teams are giving competitive offers for him as well as more money and he settles for less money on a team he never wanted to play for.


It's not like he said I will never ever sign with the LA Lakers. His exact words were that it would be hard to put the jersey on but then went on to say how much respect he has for the organization. Clearly Kobe said something to him that changed his mind. And being 1 hour away from the kids probably weighed in too. 



Notorious said:


> I would take Iman Shumpert in a heartbeat over a #28 pick in a draft.


You posted it yourself, the Suns didnt think he would actually be an option to be included. And the Knicks would be retarded to do that themselves, I don't believe for a second he was actually a possibility. 



HeatWave said:


> Lakers didn't get into the mix because Nash publicly took them out of the mix...No way Jerry Colangelo signs Fields if Nash told him from the jump he wants to stay close to his kids or play for a contender...No way Knicks contemplate giving up Shumpert just to see Phoenix is willing to take mediocre draft picks...This whole thing screams confusion & contradiction lol


Colangelo already said Fields was on their radar, with or without Nash. The retard contract was his doing. And even if he wasn't on the radar, that wasn't Nash's fault at all.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kobe probably let Nash get in on the white girls to change his mind and that's surprising because Kobe never sets up his teammates and always looks to score.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't get how it would be "hard to put on a Laker jersey and play for them, he considers them his rivals, wants to beat them instead of join them, is old-school", is pretty much saying he doesn't want to be a Laker but yet he requests a trade to them. Not buying the thing about him being an hour away from his kids, sure it's a benefit for Steve for playing with the Lakers but I doubt it was that big of a deal in his decision. Because like I said if that was the case he would've never considered any other team besides the Lakers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Miester said:


> It's not like he said I will never ever sign with the LA Lakers. His exact words were that it would be hard to put the jersey on but then went on to say how much respect he has for the organization. Clearly Kobe said something to him that changed his mind. And being 1 hour away from the kids probably weighed in too.


What he has said goes beyond what he said last week and yes, he's pretty much said the he would never want to play for LA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

This is Nash's official statement.


> For the last 8 seasons I've been blessed to play for a team and a city that has embraced me and that I have come to call home. This is a tough business and the only thing constant in life is change.
> 
> After talking with (owner) Robert (Sarver) and (president of basketball operations) Lon (Babby) we've agreed that it's time for both of us to move in new directions. I approached them and asked if they would be willing to do a sign and trade deal with L.A. because it is very important to me to stay near my children and family.
> 
> ...


LOL at "They saw that they were able to get assets for their team that will make them better"


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

In short, Kobe agreed to let Steve smash Vanessa..


----------



## Miester (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Come on, the Raptors did have a shot at Nash and you'd be delusional to say that weren't the leading candidates to get Nash at one point.


No, I don't think they really did have a shot. This is coming from a Raptors fan too. Sure, we made our pitch, he listened to us. We offered him the most cash. That's all we can really offer him though. Everyone in Toronto though has this idea that Nash, KID CANADA, should want to come finish his career at home (when in actuality, the guy is from Victoria BC, no where near Toronto..) The benefit of him signing here is all for Canada. If you look and focus on the benefits for HIM, Toronto is last on the list of teams interested like LA, NY, DAL, etc. He had no reason to come here except money, and I dont think that was ever priority number one for him. 




Notorious said:


> I don't get how it would be "hard to put on a Laker jersey and play for them, he considers them his rivals, wants to beat them instead of join them, is old-school", is pretty much saying he doesn't want to be a Laker but yet he requests a trade to them. Not buying the thing about him being an hour away from his kids, sure it's a benefit for Steve for playing with the Lakers but I doubt it was that big of a deal in his decision. Because like I said if that was the case he would've never considered any other team besides the Lakers.


For me, it would be hard to put on a Lakers jersey. That's just the way it is," Nash said. "You play against them so many times in the playoffs, and I just use them as an example, and *I have the utmost respect for them and their organization.*

"I kind of have that tendency (to try to beat the best teams), so it is strange, but as a free agent you're free to go where you want, *so I'd have to consider everything regardless of the past or the future."*

--------------------------

That's the full quote. He just plainly said it'd be hard to play with them, but he respects the org and would have to consider it. Clearly he considered it. And like I've said, I dont think he considered the Raps and he considered NYC because the ex and kids would have moved to the NY area. So that leaves him with moving kids cross country to NY, or playing on a better team, closer to home and allowing them to stay where they are. I dont think its that hard to get.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> Michael Beasley has committed to sign with Phoenix Suns on a three-year, $18 mil deal


Uhhh.....


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> Uhhh.....


Its a fair contract. Seems good if Beas actually tries


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If he didn't consider the Raptors, why would he meet with them?

Him saying he has respect for the organization is irrelevant, majority of NBA players respect the Lakers organization. I never said he wouldn't consider the Lakers but why talk about how it would be hard to play with them and how you would rather beat them instead of join them just to turn around and request a trade to them?

As far as his kids go, once again I believe that's a cop out. Because if he cared that damn much about being close to his kids as well as being on a contending team he would've listened to no team other than the Lakers, considered no team other than the Lakers and met with no team other than the Lakers.

@HeatWave: Is marijuana legal in Arizona? :hmm: Oh and Landry Fields makes more than him, Super Cool Beas needs to step his game up :shaq


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*










:lmao


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm not going to fault Steve Nash at all for this. At his age and you want a championship, why on earth would you go to Toronto or New York?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao omg


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



GOON said:


> I'm not going to fault Steve Nash at all for this. At his age and you want a championship, why on earth would you go to Toronto or New York?


Agreed


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*












:kobe3


----------



## Miester (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> If he didn't consider the Raptors, why would he meet with them?
> 
> Him saying he has respect for the organization is irrelevant, majority of NBA players respect the Lakers organization. I never said he wouldn't consider the Lakers but why talk about how it would be hard to play with them and how you would rather beat them instead of join them just to turn around and request a trade to them?
> 
> ...


Again, the ex and kids would have come with him to New York. Therefore he would have been close to his kids..Amare, Nash and Melo in the shitty East could also be considered a contending team. But clearly the Lakers didn't make that hard of a push until the last few days. They may have been 'interested' since the start but they didn't enter the bidding until yesterday. Kobe talked to Nash twice. Nash had time to think. Maybe he came to the conclusion that, even after saying it'd be hard to put a jersey on (but also that he'd consider everything) going to the Lakers best filled HIS needs (kids - much less hassle on them, chance for a title - better chance then in NY) and decided that'd be the best place to go. Not that hard to believe. People, after doing some thinking, can change their minds.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Miester said:


> Again, the ex and kids would have come with him to New York. Therefore he would have been close to his kids..Amare, Nash and Melo in the shitty East could also be considered a contending team. But clearly the Lakers didn't make that hard of a push until the last few days. They may have been 'interested' since the start but they didn't enter the bidding until yesterday. Kobe talked to Nash twice. Nash had time to think. Maybe he came to the conclusion that, even after saying it'd be hard to put a jersey on (but also that he'd consider everything) going to the Lakers best filled HIS needs (kids - much less hassle on them, chance for a title - better chance then in NY) and decided that'd be the best place to go. Not that hard to believe. People, after doing some thinking, can change their minds.



Give it up bro, he's a Celtics fan. Obviously he's not gonna like anything positive for the Lakers. As it should be.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Hornets matching Eric Gordon's contract is stupid. He's openly saying he wants to play with Phoenix and doesn't want to come back to New Orleans but yet you're forcing him to come back to New Orleans. I mean New Orleans has the right to match any contract offered him but I think it's stupid especially when you drafted his replacement.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The Hornets matching Eric Gordon's contract is stupid. He's openly saying he wants to play with Phoenix and doesn't want to come back to New Orleans but yet you're forcing him to come back to New Orleans. I mean New Orleans has the right to match any contract offered him but I think it's stupid especially when you drafted his replacement.


SO they traded CP3 just to get back Austin Rivers?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hasheem Thabeet signed with the Thunder. :mark:

If Eric Gordon doesn't miss the majority of the season, the Hornets don't get Davis, keep in mind the Hornets had a winning record when Gordon played with the majority of those games being against playoff teams. I'm pretty sure the Hornets would keep Unibrow over Gordon in a heartbeat.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well now lets goes with the proposals

http://www.nba.com/magic/cohen-some-howard-trade-proposals-ponder_070412


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Hasheem Thabeet signed with the Thunder. :mark:
> 
> If Eric Gordon doesn't miss the majority of the season, the Hornets don't get Davis, keep in mind the Hornets had a winning record when Gordon played with the majority of those games being against playoff teams. I'm pretty sure the Hornets would keep Unibrow over Gordon in a heartbeat.


Either way they arent gonna let the guy go.

He knew they would match any offer, dont know why he said he what he did


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



SpeedStick said:


> Well now lets goes with the proposals
> 
> http://www.nba.com/magic/cohen-some-howard-trade-proposals-ponder_070412


Stopped reading when I saw Lin and Chandler for Howard


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

For the record as well, the Raptors can rescind the Landry Fields offer sheet within the window. He is not a Raptor yet.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Thunder probably signed Thabeet so they can amnesty Perkins. I'm sure Thabeet can average 2 and 2 in 30 mins.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> For the record as well, the Raptors can rescind the Landry Fields offer sheet within the window. He is not a Raptor yet.


That'd be fucked up and will make their rep look even worse.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They signed Thabeet to combat Bynum in the playoffs when Perkins gets in foul trouble...Thabeet not only has size....but he also has size


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What difference does it make? Is there a line-up of players looking to sign with the Raptors?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> What difference does it make? Is there a line-up of players looking to sign with the Raptors?


I'm assuming the strip clubs in Toronto are not what they used to be huh? Toronto was a hot spot for visiting players back in the day


Calderon is likely re-signing right?


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> What difference does it make? Is there a line-up of players looking to sign with the Raptors?





> Ryan Wolstat ‏@WolstatSun
> Per team sources, the Raptors will turn attention to Goran Dragic and Kyle Lowry but Rockets still seeking big return for Lowry.


We're only getting Lowry if we hand over our key pieces like DeMar but I still want to see how high of a ceiling DeMar has before we dish him, I would go for Dragic even though if we have to overpay him


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lowry is not going to be on the market anymore. 

NY is going to match any offer for Lin now that they aren't getting Nash, therefore Lin is not going to Houston. Dragic is not staying in Houston. Houston needs a PG, they are not going to let Lowry go.



HeatWave said:


> I'm assuming the strip clubs in Toronto are not what they used to be huh? Toronto was a hot spot for visiting players back in the day
> 
> 
> Calderon is likely re-signing right?


Are any strip clubs what they used to be? Teams avoid Toronto like the plague. Visiting players is one thing, playing there seems to be another. I don't get it personally but what can ya do. 

Calderon isn't a free agent till next year...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

great move by LA. Wonder how it'll work though doesnt Kobe need the ball in his hand more though, i dont see Kobe playing the Ray Allen type and constantly moving without the ball. Seeing how Nash is such a great facilitator and would need the ball. I hope it works out because i see Miami getting to the finals again as long as they dont deal with injuries and if Lebron vs Kobe doesnt happen soon then it will never happen. 

Oh and this is the difference between the Cavs with lebron and what Lakers do with Kobe. Kobe came out of highschool too but they have been making moves basically every year Kobe has been playing in LA. Getting him the talent he needs to compete.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

notorious and bunch are the biggest butthurt ......s I've ever seen. my god. :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

@JM So is Toronto still looking to move Calderon? All these PG's Toronto was after I thought he was either a FA or had a fallout..LA radio said his agent told Toronto he wants to go to LA to play with Gasol but that door seems shut


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I Refuse To Believe Nash Is Being Traded To LA For Picks, Why Would Phoenix be doing LA That Favor? Phoenix would put a team through hours Of Hell Trying To Get a much coveted player Just To Give Him Up To A Rival They Hate For "Picks". 

Steve Nash Must Have Been Receiving Free Agent Advice From Grant Hill.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> @JM So is Toronto still looking to move Calderon? All these PG's Toronto was after I thought he was either a FA or had a fallout..LA radio said his agent told Toronto he wants to go to LA to play with Gasol but that door seems shut


If they signed Nash he would have been amnestied. He may still end up amnestied. I really don't know what's going on at the moment but their ideal situation is not having him on the team next year. He should be a back up on a contender, I've been saying this for 2 years now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> Ramon Sessions won't return to the Los Angeles Lakers, source close to situation reiterates. He wants a starting job. He'll sign elsewhere.


......


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Where the hell could he start? Only possible places IMO that he could be a full-time starter are Charlotte if they don't bring back Augustin, Dallas, Orlando if they don't bring back Jameer, Phoenix, Sacramento and Toronto.

I could see Toronto signing him if they can't get Dragic/Lowry.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



sjones8 said:


> I Refuse To Believe Nash Is Being Traded To LA For Picks, Why Would Phoenix be doing LA That Favor? Phoenix would put a team through hours Of Hell Trying To Get a much coveted player Just To Give Him Up To A Rival They Hate For "Picks".
> 
> Steve Nash Must Have Been Receiving Free Agent Advice From Grant Hill.


Because They Realized That The Offer That The Lakers Made Was Probably The Best Offer On The Table. Multiple Draft Picks is Pretty Damn Good If You Ask Me. Why Is Every First Letter Capitalized?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

A couple late 20 and a couple late 50s draft picks is not the best offer that's even gone public...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



GOON said:


> Because They Realized That The Offer That The Lakers Made Was Probably The Best Offer On The Table. Multiple Draft Picks is Pretty Damn Good If You Ask Me. Why Is Every First Letter Capitalized?


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

JM and notorious

"I kind of have that tendency (to try to beat the best teams), so it is strange, but as a free agent you're free to go where you want, so I'd have to consider everything regardless of the past or the future."

Get out, haters.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Thanks for posting something that notorious posted 8 pages ago UDFK.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't want to say it was was a pointless signing, he's better than Sessions & Blake but he isn't gonna help the Lakers beat OKC.

I'm also skeptical of Kobe playing with a ball-dominant passing PG, Kobe's never played with one in his career so it'll be interesting.

Oh yeah and the Suns have signed Goran Dragic to a 4 year, 34 mil deal so sorry Rap fans you aren't getting Lowry from the Rockets. Your best bet at this point is Sessions.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What he says after he signs doesn't change what he said before he signed a week ago. The fact that he feels the need to justify himself just goes to show how silly this is.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You never know, notorious. Three of the 5 games against the Thunder were close, it's not like they dismantled us. Our defense was also amazing last year without great PG defenders, that's not going to change. What is going to change is how effective our offense will be with Nash and the fact we will have a good outside shooter(finally).



JM said:


> Thanks for posting something that notorious posted 8 pages ago UDFK.


so you're just mad for no reason? Okay. He never said he would "never" play for the Lakers as you guys are trying to say.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Westbrook was the best player out of both teams during the series, you think Steve Nash is gonna make a difference?

Also will remain questionable about the Lakers offense seeing as Kobe has never played with a pure PG like Nash before.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

First of all, I'm not mad. Have I lost some respect for Nash? Yes. 

From what he said he made it clear that he'd rather beat the Lakers than play for them. Clearly not the case. Look at it with whatever clouded covered eyes you want UDFK, with Nash joining your team and all, but your opinion doesn't change the things he said.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



GOON said:


> Because They Realized That The Offer That The Lakers Made Was Probably The Best Offer On The Table. Multiple Draft Picks is Pretty Damn Good If You Ask Me. Why Is Every First Letter Capitalized?


Because I can.

I think that the trade will end up costing the Lakers in the long run. 

You don't do business with a division rival, no matter the circumstances. Remember the Cedric Ceballos debacle?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Westbrook was the best player out of both teams during the series, you think Steve Nash is gonna make a difference?
> 
> Also will remain questionable about the Lakers offense seeing as Kobe has never played with a pure PG like Nash before.


No, but that doesn't mean our team doesn't have a chance of playing far better on the offensive side. we won't exactly play Westbrook any worse.

And I believe Kobe at the very least adapt, he obviously wanted Nash to come in so I think he's at least knows that things on the offensive side are going to change.



JM said:


> First of all, I'm not mad. Have I lost some respect for Nash? Yes.
> 
> From what he said he made it clear that he'd rather beat the Lakers than play for them. Clearly not the case. Look at it with whatever clouded covered eyes you want UDFK, with Nash joining your team and all, but your opinion doesn't change the things he said.


That is what he said, but taking the incorrect assumption that that meant that he would never play for us is just stupid. He said he would consider all options, and playing for us was obviously one of them and clearly the one he considered his best option for getting a ring. And I try to remain as unbiased as possible, I'd hardly call myself a homer as I'm usually realistic when it comes to things that concern my teams.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It goes beyond what he said in the last interview as well. He's been saying similar things for YEARS.

He also said that they are making a trade that gives the Suns the best scenario going forward which is a load of crap and you should be able to admit that as well. This trade was completely about him and he doesn't need to try to make people believe otherwise.


----------



## Miester (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> What he says after he signs doesn't change what he said before he signed a week ago. The fact that he feels the need to justify himself just goes to show how silly this is.


That quote that was posted was from the same interview where he said it'd be hard to put a lakers uni on. He never said he'd never sign w the Lakers. Did you lose respect for Peca when he signed with us after all the nasty shit that he and Tucker said about each other after that hit? How could someone who hates the other so much agree to sign with the team that he plays on?!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I hate Michael Peca and always have. Your point is irrelevant really as Peca didn't say for years that he'd rather beat the Lakers than play for them.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Why is Dragic resigning with Phoenix after they shipped him out a few yrs back for a point guard? smh


and Lowry may be the odd man out if Knicks don't match Houston's offer for Lin


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I really don't understand Houston. Lowry is clearly a fantastic PG, I don't see why they're trying to wheel and deal to get others. Lin isn't half the player Lowry is. It's kind of pissing me off, because I really like Lowry. Either commit to him or deal him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They have no choice but to keep him now as Lin is staying in NY. I can only assume they are trying to replace him as he's been a bit of a whiner the last few months (apparently).


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Supposedly everyone associated with Houston dislikes him or like David Aldridge said, "coaches & players desperately wanted Dragic back next season"..But if 4 yrs $34 mil is too steep for Dragic in their eyes, what are they thinking with Lin & Lowry?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How do you know?

*Edit:* @ JM


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's been reported...idk. No one has come out and formally said it of course so we find out about these things the same way we do every other time. You just chose to believe it or not.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> Houston's multiyear offer to Jeremy Lin includes back-loaded money designed to hit the Knicks hard on the luxury tax, sources close to Lin said.


Uh-oh...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Matching a contract requires the team to follow the identical pay structure as well? Can't they just restructure the deal after a year anyway?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> It goes beyond what he said in the last interview as well. He's been saying similar things for YEARS.
> 
> He also said that they are making a trade that gives the Suns the best scenario going forward which is a load of crap and you should be able to admit that as well. This trade was completely about him and he doesn't need to try to make people believe otherwise.


Of course that's a load of shit. Bottom picks in the draft(that the Suns will probably sell anyways) won't get them shit(likely), but that's beside the point. The guy deserves a ring and ultimately made the best choice(not saying that because it's the Lakers, saying that because the Knicks/Raptors have literally no chance at a ring).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Matching a contract requires the team to follow the identical pay structure as well? Can't they just restructure the deal after a year anyway?


No, I don't think so. I remember the Bulls did the same when they signed Redick to an offer sheet - backloaded it. Now, JJ is making like $7 Million.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> Of course that's a load of shit. Bottom picks in the draft(that the Suns will probably sell anyways) won't get them shit(likely), but that's beside the point. The guy deserves a ring and ultimately made the best choice(not saying that because it's the Lakers, saying that because the Knicks/Raptors have literally no chance at a ring).


Which is what I'm saying really. He needed to just cut the crap and not say this garbage. Great situation going forward for phoenix, tough to play for LA blah blah blah blah blah. Its all lies.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kidd going back to Mavs, word is Lakers will not go for Dwight now & will keep core intact..Also they were in the running for Beasley sign & trade before he signed deal with Phoenix


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

LAL signed Nash? YES! If Dwight arrives too, I will fucking came.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> This is the ultimate stab in the back to all Phoenix Suns fans. Of all teams for him to join.





Hypnotiq said:


> Robert Sarver is a fucking cunt why would you send him to LA for shitty draft picks
> 
> 
> NBA is a joke of a league





Hypnotiq said:


> sick of the Lakers getting gifted everyone for fucking nothing
> 
> stand up stern and veto this shit





JM said:


> Steve Nash is my least favourite player in the NBA. Lakers? Fuck off. I would have settled for pretty much any other team.





JM said:


> Which is what I'm saying really. He needed to just cut the crap and not say this garbage. Great situation going forward for phoenix, tough to play for LA blah blah blah blah blah. Its all lies.


^^^^ Gotten to.










Nah but seriously though, LA managed to grab the only other guy that gets injured more than Bynum prior to last season. Offensively it has a lot of potential if they can stay reasonably healthy. Defensively, the Lakers will still get run through like Britney Spears on a day ending in Y.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Why so much hate for LAL, lol? Bitter, maybe?


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Remaining PG Free Agents:

Jeremy Lin (Restricted) 
Aaron Brooks (Restricted)
Jameer Nelson (Declines P.O.)
Kirk Hinrich
Johnny Flynn
Raymond Felton
Jordan Farmar
Chauncey Billups
Leandro Barbosa
Andre Miller
DJ Augustin (Restricted)
Delonte West
Ronnie Price
TJ Ford
Royal Ivey

I wouldn't take anyone here


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Jameer Nelson re-signed with the Magic.

Ramon Sessions is probably the best PG still a FA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

And Miller resigned with Denver right away.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> ^^^^ Gotten to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nash is any worse than Sessions/Fisher, if he is it isn't by that much, and we were one of the best defensive teams last season. :kobe


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

LA's defense was rated 13th in the league last year. That makes you middle of the pack, not one of the best. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Lakers were the #13 defense in the NBA last year, they were slightly above average. When you said best defensive teams in the NBA, I'm thinking top 10 at least.

And Fisher is a better defender than Nash.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

And their best on the ball defenders are on the downsides of their careers in Artest and Kobe.

Also, Kidd signs a 3 year deal in Dallas through age 42.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

My hope is that Ray chooses the Clippers over the Heat so we can sign-and-trade Ray to the Clippers for Bledsoe.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nash is doing a interview right now on ESPN LA radio if anyone cares


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Looks like Fields wants back to NY and now the Raptors are targeting Brandon Rush, our street cred is gonna take a massive hit with this one


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> . Clippers get Jamal Crawford, Chauncey Billups to agree to deals, cancels visit with Ray Allen


Clips looking tough...




> . Sources tell ESPN that Raptors are on verge of acquiring Rockets guard Kyle Lowry via trade


Oh?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Looks Ray to Miami is pretty much a lock now.

I'm guessing who the Raptors would give up for Lowry...DeRozan? Calderon? Bargnani?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Raptors give up 1st rd draft pick


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

As long as we don't give up Jonas or a unprotected picks I'm happy


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Nash/Pau Pick and Roll is going to be AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> Chad Ford ‏@chadfordinsider
> Rockets tried to get Raptors '12 pick for Lowry. Wanted either Andre Drummond or Austin Rivers. Future 1st likely comes in weaker '13 Draft


I had a feeling this was supposed to happen


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Will LOL if the Knicks match for Lin and the Rockets end up with Sessions instead of Lowry, Lin & Dragic.

Or not even Sessions...will we see Aaron Brooks make his return to Houston?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Still, Raptors lose pick next yr that may be a lottery pick..Knicks should let Lin walk & go for Calderon once amnestied imo


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

More news


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> Houston has reached agreement to send Kyle Lowry to the Raptors for a package that includes a future lottery pick, source tells Y!


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Deal looks to be done


> Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard
> 
> As @ESPNSteinLine reporting, source says deal is done: Rockets trade Kyle Lowry to Raptors for protected first-round draft pick


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I tend to say the Rockets are idiots alot as of late..Obviously they like it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So, the Allen/Clipper visit was canceled because they signed Jamal Crawford from Portland. Someone tell me what they see in Crawford.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ugh, now Allen will go to Miami.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

plus the pick is protected

:mark:

great stuff colangelo.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Headliner said:


> So, the Allen/Clipper visit was canceled because they signed Jamal Crawford from Portland. Someone tell me what they see in Crawford.


Nick Young but better...


Crawford deal: 4yrs 24 mil


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

4 years, 24 mil.

Not a fan of that for the Clippers.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

3 mil from Miami or 6 mil from Boston...It's not THAT easy of a choice for Ray




> League source on Nets reworking Teletovic deal, alleviating hard cap and enhancing Dwight Howard trade prospects: "It's beyond huge."


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

lakers making a nice move


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Rockets are meeting with Aaron Brooks.

So let me get this straight...in the 2010-11 season, they traded Brooks for Dragic, a year later, Dragic re-signs with the Suns and the Rockets are trying to bring back Brooks. Has this ever happened before?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> When we see the actual contract, the Jamal Crawford deal will be much closer to $15M than $25M in guaranteed money.


.....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wait, when did Dragic go back to Phoenix?!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yesterday like 30 minutes after Nash got traded.

The Celtics have reached an agreement with Brandon Bass on a 3 year deal.

So this is the team as of July 5, 2012, 3:12 PM central:
Rondo/Moore
Bradley/Terry
Pierce/Joseph
Bass/Sullinger/JJJ
Garnett/Melo

Adding to the fact that Jeff Green's agent has already said that Jeff is most likely re-signing with Boston unless something goes wrong. Not bad Danny, not bad.

Minnesota's trying to take Steamer away from us though :kobe2


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

With the Clippers adding Jamal Crawford (don't like the move tbh), does that mean Nick Young is available? Lakers need some shooters.



OJ Mayo?


:mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Lakers could probably get Young but they can't afford what Mayo wants.

Mayo wants to get paid. And I feel bad for whoever will be stupid enough to give him the contract he wants.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How much does Mayo want?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Idk the numbers specifically but he's looking for a big contract. He'll most likely not get that big contract because no one will give it to him, if they're smart.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm calling Mayo to Phoenix...




> sources say Jason Kidd has decided to leave Mavs and join Knicks on a multiyear deal.


:lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If i was kidd i would have retired after winning the title. Go out on top.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dallas in that lottery.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kidd can be a good mentor to Lin, and a nice 3 point threat coming off the bench. That's about it though. They better have defensive players in the game with Kidd though because guards are going to blow by Kidd.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

dallas is taking some fatal losses. they must have some virus running around, everyone is fleeing from those apartments in dallas.

the western conference is getting pillaged by the east.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

LOWRY!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Pumped to see Dragic in a place where he's guaranteed the starting role. I don't think the Suns are gonna be a big deal but I can't wait to watch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If a PG needs a mentor, he shouldn't be getting 30+ mil imo


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Poor Dirk. Cuban gambling has cost them BIG TIME this offseason. They better pray they land Sessions or even Felton at this point.


Mayo should go to Indy, they've been interested in him for quite a while now. Him + George would be a nice future combo on the wings.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Cuban screwed them last season right after they won the championship as well. So this is two straight seasons of him fucking up.


HeatWave said:


> If a PG needs a mentor, he shouldn't be getting 30+ mil imo


He's not worth 30 million but you're never too good to learn.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Cant wait for next season


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Suns are doing quite a bit of signing. Sort of interesting. I'm automatically somewhat pulling for them because I love Dragic but their team doesn't look THAT bad.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dragic
Dudley
Beasley
Marshall
Morris
Gortat
Frye
Brown

And potentially Gordon if the Hornets don't match, but they will most likely. The Suns are set to have a pretty good backcourt, their frontcourt needs some work. I also think Gortat is gonna regress without Nash.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Gary Forbes is apart of the Lowry deal in which he will be getting shipped to Houston because as we all know, THEY HAVE NO FORWARD DEPTH


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Champ said:


> plus the pick is protected
> 
> :mark:
> 
> great stuff colangelo.


It's a lottery guaranteed pick...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ray Allen to stay in Miami overnight..Word is if they don't get Ray, they plan to switch focus to Rashard Lewis


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Rockets are dumb as shit.

Ok you don't want to give Dragic the contract he wants, so you trade Lowry to the Raptors with hopes that the Knicks don't match Jeremy Lin's contract even though they've openly said they will match any offer for him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Why the fuck is this thread not stickied in a section where we still have the Euro's stickied and a god damn ESPN first take thread.

:kobe2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I was just wondering why the First Take thread is stickied and this one isn't...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> It's a lottery guaranteed pick...


broussard said it was a protected first rounder


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I was wondering why the NFL & NBA offseason threads aren't stickied but the Premier League soccer offseason thread is.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



David Aldridge said:


> Rockets are telling people theyre guaranteed future Lottery pick from Toronto in Lowry deal (ESPN first), tho it's unclear how that happens.


Source

IDK man, we'll see which it is.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

either way it's a steal wwf

he shall flourish in toronto


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lowry certainly was a steal..Rather have him than Nash, Dragic or Lin..Much cheaper too


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The Rockets are dumb as shit.
> 
> Ok you don't want to give Dragic the contract he wants, so you trade Lowry to the Raptors with hopes that the Knicks don't match Jeremy Lin's contract even though they've openly said they will match any offer for him.


it's called freeing up room for their big men fetish.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Rockets are the reverse Don Nelson.

PG - Royce White
SG - Terrence Jones
SF - Marcus Morris
PF - Patrick Patterson
C - Luis Scola


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

they should just tank hovering doesn't do any franchise any favors. i can't talk b/c the wizards will probably be hovering in the near future and the owner would be content with it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

From what's being reported, Jeff Green's contract offer is around the 4 year, 40 million area.

God help me.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Come off heart issues getting paid..I need to hit up the NBA pronto


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Being reported that Brandon Roy has reached an agreement with Minnesota.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> From what's being reported, Jeff Green's contract offer is around the 4 year, 40 million area.
> 
> God help me.


i was going to comment on this but i forgot. he's the future man so 40 million is nothing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Latest rumor:

Derozan, calderon and davis

For

Iggy and vucavic

Yes plz


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Latest rumor:
> 
> Derozan, calderon and davis
> 
> ...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Would be surprised if it ended up happening but if it did...:bron


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Philly can't do that to Iggy...

:mcgee1


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

i hope 76ers dont get rid of Iggy. I like him in Philly


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Haters gonna hate.


Yeah, I don't want my favorite player to be exiled in Toronto.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lowry/Iggy/JONAS

:mark:

You know with or without that trade going down, I still think the Sixers will be the worst team in the Atlantic. Just my opinion.

But either way, for the first time in years I think the Atlantic will be one of the most entertaining divisions in the league, most entertaining in the East for damn sure.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Fuck, trade Dwight to Philly for Iguodala/Holiday/Turner/Picks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What did Toronto ever do to you bro.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't know why so many people on WF hate the Raptors.

How could you hate the team that JONAS plays for?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Be a perennial bottom-feeder. They do have potential though, so eh...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So because they haven't been good lately you'd rather they not ever attempt to improve? Well alright.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Not with Andre Iguodala. :bron4


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's alright, they're already going to be much better next year anyway.

Lowry/Bayless
Ross/Fields
DeRozan/Johnson
Bargnani/Davis
JONAS/Johnson
(Gray, Kleiza)

It's not terrible...

Wouldn't be surprised to see Derozan start the year at SG and JJ at SF while Ross gets into the flow. Derozan will be a project at SF though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Apparently Lin has agreed to terms with the Rockets.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Had to if he wants to get PAID.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If JONAS can become a superstar then the Raptors can become contenders imo because they have a great supporting cast for a superstar.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't think they would have drafted him last year with the given implications unless they believed he could be a franchise player.

I'm pretty excited, not gonna lie. If they add another piece (SF) great, if not they've already put together a team that's a lot better than last year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I have high hopes for JONAS, hope he doesn't let me down.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> I don't think they would have drafted him last year with the given implications unless they believed he could be a franchise player.
> 
> I'm pretty excited, not gonna lie. If they add another piece (SF) great, if not they've already put together a team that's a lot better than last year.


by superstar I clearly mean like top 10 player. that's the only way I see them being a true title contender.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ya I know. Idk, we'll see. He will need some time but he probably will be fast tracked as he has been playing pro ball for a few years now. 

I'm not convinced that their done for this off-season either.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

JaVale McGee is working with Hakeem during the offseason. :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeash, that must be frustrating for Hakeem.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

McGee won me over during the Lakers-Nuggets series.

He just needs the right environment, better coaching, etc. The Wizards obviously didn't provide that. He has potential. I hope he remains with the Nuggets.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He's still a space cadet.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well yeah he's still an idiot.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wojnarowski said that Minnesota is willing to offer Derrick Williams and Martell Webster in a S&T deal with Portland for Batum, and that Portland would reject it. I don't really get it with Batum. He's a good player, but I don't see anything to indicate that he could be great. Williams has as much potential as anyone in the league; I'd do that deal if I were Portland.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What really happened for this great falling out b/w Portland and Batuuuuum? 

Batum will always be a better fantasy player than actual player. And that's good enough for me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I wouldn't give Batum that contract. And I don't think Williams will amount to much in the NBA, think he'll be at best a 6th man, of course he can always prove me wrong but I have low expectations for him. And Martell Webster is a scrub, so no I don't blame Portland I'd reject that ish too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

*How can anyone hate the Raptors? Wouldn't that be like hating the Detroit Lions in football? They've never done anything to hurt y'all.  

I'd LOVE to see the Raptors become a threat... it would be great for the NBA in my opinion.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

McGee working with Hakeem >>> Houston's 10 man frontline rotation working with Hakeem

Shoot..Hakeem should be asking for 30 mil


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Williams is incredibly gifted and can become great if given the chance/minutes. Minny is a terrible fit for him because, well, Minny is a terrible fit for all wing players.

And if Raptors get Iggy then I'll be watching all of their games for sure this season. Them getting Lowry might already make the the case.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Except Williams isn't a wing player.

He has no position, he sucks at PF and he doesn't have the skills to be a successful SF.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Except Williams isn't a wing player.
> 
> He has no position, he sucks at PF and he doesn't have the skills to be a successful SF.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Your point?

I'd take Batum over Green too if that's what you're asking.

And yeah Jeff Green was just absolutely awful at PF right? Is that why he was a 15 PPG on a playoff team playing PF? Ok fine if you don't think Jeff will ever be a star player, I don't think he will either but this BS myth that he's some scrub is idiotic.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Pretty sure Williams could average 15 PPG too if given enough shots.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He's a terrible PF, dude. He can't defend any competent PF, doesn't have the size to be a PF, and is average to mediocre on offense. SO what if he scored 15 PPG on a playoff team? The Thunder did nothing those years, and that was before Harden hit his stride.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Williams played 15 games as a starter with no Love, Rubio or Pekovic and Beasley playing limited minutes and averaged 11 points on 11 shots. Was a 39/25/60 shooter as a starter, keep making excuses for the guy.

Williams is a terrible PF, he's a horrible defender, he's undersized and he's been average to mediocre on offense.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> "Whatever Nic Batum decides to do - signs a Minny offer sheet, or not - he'll be a Blazer again. Portland isn't losing him to the Wolves."
> 
> - Woj via Twitter



Looks like Batum isn't going anywhere.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Williams played 15 games as a starter with no Love, Rubio or Pekovic and Beasley playing limited minutes and averaged 11 points on 11 shots. Was a 39/25/60 shooter as a starter, keep making excuses for the guy.
> 
> Williams is a terrible PF, he's a horrible defender, he's undersized and he's been average to mediocre on offense.


But he hasn't hit his ceiling. Green has been the same since his 2nd year in the league, and with an entire season away from the game, he's not going to be the same.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So how well do you think Jeff Green would have done with no Harden, no Durant, no Westbrook, and no other good player on the team? Basically, how well would he have done if he was essentially seen as the best player. Probably not that well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't know why you're trying to make this about Jeff Green to avoid the fact that Derrick Williams is a bust.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't understand why Batuuuuum is so adamant about leaving. What did Portland do to wrong him? They gave him a vote of confidence when they traded Wallace, made him a big part of their offense. Finished ahead of Minny last year. Whatttt.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I don't know why you're trying to make this about Jeff Green to avoid the fact that Derrick Williams is a bust.


Counter-troll activated, I see.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

4 years and 45 million for Batum?

Holy fuck the bad contracts just keep coming; Asik, Batum, and Fields.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Derrick Williams is a bust.

People didn't hesitate to call the last two #2 picks Hasheem Thabeet and Evan Turner busts after their rookie seasons, why should it be any different for Derrick Williams?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Who the fuck called Turner a bust? 

Thabeet is fucking terrible, though. Everyone can agree, he's a bust.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Many people called Turner a bust.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If the Sixers trade IGGY to the RAPTORS Turner will play a much bigger role in the scoring next year, imo. I could actually see him having somewhat similar rebounding and scoring numbers to iggy actually, just not the assists or 3s.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The problem with Turner is Doug Collins isn't utilizing him the right way.

The Sixers were at the best during the regular season when Turner was the primary ballhandler instead of Holiday and Turner played the point. Turner is also a better rebounder than Iggy, and he averaged more points than Iggy as a starter this season as well.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If IGGY gets moved, I won't understand why the Warriors passed on him when they had the chance.

Turner/Williams have both underperformed so far, but give them some more time before we start calling them busts. 

Thabeet on the other hand.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He already had similar scoring and rebounding numbers this past season, averaging just 0.3 fewer rebounds and 3 fewer PPG. I could see him scoring 15+ PPG/7-8 REB/4 AST if given the playing time.

He = Turner


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Maybe Thabeet will flourish in OKC.

I actually really like Turner. He's a multi fasset player. I tend to like his kind. The only real problem (probably why they haven't traded Iggy yet) is Turner is no where near the defender IGGY is.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Likewise. He really is similar to Iggy, but there isn't room for both in Philly, especially with Young on the bench and Mo Harkless and Arnett Moultrie coming in.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Maybe Thabeet will flourish in OKC.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Way to botch the image insertion, jobber.

I see Iggy going soon, I just understand their apprehension in doing so as he is a beast defensively.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

notorious needs to bless beal with some bust comments so he can ball hard this year. 

people like to throw bust out early, iirc there was some comments about irving early in the season in this thread. 

thabeet is just a body at this point, he's the 3rd big man off the bench.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Javale working with 'The Dream', that's awesome. Just need him to sign back with Denver now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

javale is too funny to watch


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*










Can't Wait!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

- Sixers and Nick Young have reached an agreement (1 year 6 million)

- Sixers will amnesty Elton Brand (?????)
_Great, so the Knicks or Heat can improve even more..._

- Derek Fisher is in talks with the Knicks

- Anthony Randolph is talking with the Hawks


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Philly amnesties Elton Brand and is gonna sign Nick Young. They're also letting Lou Williams walk.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You're late!

I don't get why they are letting Brand go. I understand he's overpaid and what not but he's on the last year of his contract, they aren't over the cap, and he makes their front court better with their current rotation..


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Brye said:


> Javale working with 'The Dream', that's awesome. Just need him to sign back with Denver now.


McGree looking to join Okafor and Josh Smith as in the guys who made no improvement after working with Hakeem because his moves went right over their head.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> You're late!
> 
> I don't get why they are letting Brand go. I understand he's overpaid and what not but he's on the last year of his contract, they aren't over the cap, and he makes their front court better with their current rotation..


Lavoy Allen is better than Brand and the Sixers probably plan to play Moultrie at the backup PF slot so there's no point in having Brand.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Huge expiring contracts are a rather valuable commodity, though. They could have definitely got something in return for him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't really agree that Allen is better either. More athletic, sure.

Brand is an efficient player, plays with pretty much no wasted motion, and his quick hands in the paint.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well my first time seeing Allen was playing during the Boston-Philly series and Allen was much better than Brand in the minutes he got. Allen's a good defender as well as a good shooter, he has a lot of potential. Allen/Moultrie is a nice PF rotation.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Brand is a much better defender. 

Philly is a playoff teams as well, I don't understand getting rid of a reliable veteran with an expiring contract in this scenario. They are putting too much pressure on a young immensely unproven player. Brand also has size to play centre when they go small with THAD at the 4, where as Allen definitely doesn't.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The only guruanteed thing in the East right now is probably Miami 1st seed, Chicago isn't guruanteed shit considering D-Rose is gonna be out half the season. It's gonna be an interesting conference.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Stein is saying Dallas is interested in claiming Brand off amnesty waivers.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> McGree looking to join Okafor and Josh Smith as in the guys who made no improvement after working with Hakeem because his moves went right over their head.


Well McGee certainly isn't the smartest guy in the world. I'm hoping he starts living up to his potential because he seemed inspired in the playoffs.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

McGee is a 12 year old blonde woman trapped in a seven-foot tall black man's body.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> McGee is a 12 year old blonde woman trapped in a seven-foot tall black man's body.


:lmao


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ray Allen left Miami without accepting Heat offer, sources say he is torn on whether to leave Celtics: http://es.pn/NtCT92

(Brian Windhorst)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Raptors pulled their qualifying offer from Bayless, making him an UFA. They won't amnesty Calderon either, only trade or keep. Jose Calderon is the only Raptors PG.

Hennigan needs to go sign Bayless, btw.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Jose Calderon is the only Raptors PG.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I love the Lowry/Calderon duo. They should keep Jose.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

ORIT, forgot about Lowry. Calderon is the only Raptors PG ATM though, because the trade hasn't been finalized. I don't think. SO I WASN'T WRONG.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Has any team legitimately close the gap between them & Miami? ..I think things still hinge on Howard & Hibbert..Everyone else just making moves to close the gap for middle of the pack


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think the Lakers made a big jump past OKC with the best back court in the league for at least the next season. Plus Bynum and Gasol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't think so. If they get Howard then I'd put them ahead of OKC but just Nash...no.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> .
> 
> Gordon said he felt disrespected by the Hornets initial offer in January, which he made pretty clear was less than the 50 million dollars some have been reporting. He repeatedly stated that he wants to go to the Suns, that he feels that’s a better fit for him, that they appreciate him as a player.
> 
> ...


Hornets still gonna match?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

They're gonna match.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nash does not put Lakers above OKC.

Nets have the best back-court in the league.

Deron said he was really close to joining Dallas, but the JJ trade pushed him to stay, he saw more longevity in Brooklyn 

LeBron on that SI Cover


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Just read Eric Gordon's full interview and wow he really doesn't wanna go back to New Orleans. If I were New Orleans I wouldn't match, there's no reason in forcing a player who is clearly out in the open saying he doesn't want to play for you.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I would also take Nash/Kobe over Deron/JJ, even with their age they're better.

......s should stop predicting whether or not Nash puts us over OKC because we haven't even see him play yet with the Lakers. Stop acting as if the series was an absolute blow out last year just because it was done in 5, had Sessions shown up in any way we could have had some of those games.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Lakers were blown out in 2 games and choked a 7 point lead away with less than 2 minutes left in another and were up by double digits in the 4th quarter of game 4 and lost that game as well. The Lakers were shitted on against OKC.

This Eric Gordon situation is starting to remind me of Joe Johnson back in 2005. He kept on telling everyone he didn't want to go back to the Suns, the Suns kept saying they would match his contract but they ended up letting him go trading him for a prospect (Diaw) and two draft picks. Wouldn't be surprised to see the Hornets sign-and-trade Gordon to the Suns for something similar. Reading what Gordon had to say, I'm fully on his side.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's tough to really tell just how good Kobe/Nash will be. On the downside of their careers it's tough to gauge how significantly they may decline, if at all that is. If both play at last season's level then I'd take 'em over JJ/Deron for sure.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> I would also take Nash/Kobe over Deron/JJ, even with their age they're better.
> 
> ......s should stop predicting whether or not Nash puts us over OKC because we haven't even see him play yet with the Lakers. Stop acting as if the series was an absolute blow out last year just because it was done in 5, had Sessions shown up in any way we could have had some of those games.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm not putting Nash over D-Will, but I also think D-Will is the best PG in the league so I'll chill..

Pacers wanna go after Mayo & Brand but may let Hibbert walk? They're taking a step backward if Plumlee is their starting center..major step backwards


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I never even mentioned Kobe except the fact that I'd take him over JJ basically, which anyone that isnt absolutely retarded would as well. If you guys want me to be a truly annoying Lakers fan I can be. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

HeatWave, they're going after Kaman too.

I'm guessing if they don't match Hibbert they're gonna bring him in to start at center.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:yodawg


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> LeBron James on Dwight Howard: "I have no thoughts on him."


......


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I don't think so. If they get Howard then I'd put them ahead of OKC but just Nash...no.


Westbrooks no better than Monta Ellis, just playing with Durant.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> I never even mentioned Kobe except the fact that I'd take him over JJ basically, which anyone that is absolutely retarded would as well. If you guys want me to be a truly annoying Lakers fan I can be. :kobe


I would mark. I'm not used to Laker fans trying to be unbiased and objective.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> ......


*Breaking News*: Lebron just bought a bag of chips


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Westbrooks no better than Monta Ellis, just playing with Durant.


:bosh


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Westbrooks no better than Monta Ellis, just playing with Durant.


Oh Really ? :kiss


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lakers targeting Jodie Meeks. Makes sense because Nash has ZERO spot up shooters to kick it to..He's like a police officer without a gun or a mall cop without a flash light


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Westbrooks no better than Monta Ellis, just playing with Durant.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> I would mark. I'm not used to Laker fans trying to be unbiased and objective.


I'm sorry I still show support but for the most part I'm unbiased. I never said the Lakers would the finals this year, I never projected them to beat the Thunder, and I don't go around calling Kobe the best player in the league/the goat. I can be PSYCH(only GA/WWF know him) levels of bad if I wanted to.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> I'm sorry I still show support but for the most part I'm unbiased. I never said the Lakers would the finals this year, I never projected them to beat the Thunder, and I don't go around calling Kobe the best player in the league/the goat. I can be PSYCH(only GA/WWF know him) levels of bad if I wanted to.


Chill out bro. :kobe But, it's cool, I can live with an unbiased Laker fan.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think Ray to the Heat is done. Heat owner reported it on twitter and I'm sure that's Ray he's referring to unless he's reporting a new born.



> Micky Arison‏@MickyArison
> Its 2:30am in London and I was just woken up with great news. Welcome to the family #20!!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Go fuck yourself, ya old fuck.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Who cares about Ray Allen?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Judging by the Celtic fans in this thread, they're all fickle. What a terrible fanbase.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

fuck you and the lakers bitch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> The deterioration of Ray Allen's relationship with Rajon Rondo played a significant factor in his leaving for Miami.


Shaq's book for 200 Alex


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Forgive me for not acting like Ray is a 25 PPG scorer like the rest of you do.

Forgive me for not caring about an old, overrated, one-dimensional, no defense playing, inconsistent fuck who did nothing but cause locker room issues last year, cried like a little bitch because Danny tried to trade him even though Danny tried to trade nearly every one on the whole god damn team, cried like a little bitch because Avery Bradley is better than him and is jealous because this is now Rondo's team and he was no longer in the Big 3, Rondo took his spot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What was said in shaq's book?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That the veterans argue with Rondo a lot.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Boston tried to trade Ray to Memphis near the deadline? WOW :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How the hell did Shaq know Ray's going to bolt to Miami? Shaqstradamus at it again.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They also tried to trade him to Indiana, Pierce to New Jersey and before the season started tried to trade Rondo to New Orleans, Golden State and Indiana.

Ray can miss me with that bullshit, who the fuck are you? You're a role player, you have no room to complain as if you're a Dwyane Wade, Kobe, etc.

@BrosOfDestruction: Shaq never said Ray would leave to go to Miami. I have Shaq's book.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Notorious, you yourself said you didn't want Ray anymore..He's gone, be happy & keep it movin


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I am happy he's gone but Ray is acting like a bitch about it and trying to put blame everyone but himself about how he burned his own bridges. It's pissing me off.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If Miami get Camby now theres pretty much little point to watching the NBA for the next 3 or so years


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> What was said in shaq's book?


Rondo really irritated the vets(as well as Doc) to the point they enjoyed it when Doc would put him in his place..Obviously others could handle it & Ray has had enough..I mean, dude took half what Boston offered to leave..That's a statement within itself imo given how close they all were


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rondo & KG are arguably the two closest teammates on the squad, probably the only ones closer are E'Twaun Moore and JaJuan Johnson who've been playing with each other for like the last 6 or 7 years.

But anyway, what happened with Ray & Rondo had to be something this year. Because I remember watching The Association last year and Rondo was celebrating Christmas with Ray Allen's family. I think Ray probably felt betrayed because Rondo was the main person pushing for Doc to have Avery take Ray's spot as a starter, that probably pissed him off. Also Rondo isn't like most players in the NBA, as in he doesn't care if you're a vet not he'll still yell at you about stuff, Ray probably didn't like that either and considering how much Ray struggled in the 2nd half of the season and playoffs, it was probably excessive.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well, looks like Ray's desire for a closing Ring outweighed everything else.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ray will go off every game they play Boston. he'll get a standing ovation no doubt. I def have to go to a Miami vs Boston game this season :mark:


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*












:bron2


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Ray will go off every game they play Boston. he'll get a standing ovation no doubt. I def have to go to a Miami vs Boston game this season :mark:


In Boston? Judging by the butthurt posts on their FB fan page I dont think so. Boston is about to be another Cleveland in regards to the whole changing team situation.



> Why you did it ...
> I dont mind not signing with the celtics ... but .. joining to LeBron ... oh man .. you were the player I liked the most in the league .. now .. you are one I really really hate
> + im not a fan of you anymore .





> lost all respect for you ray.... thank you for what you did for us but man I hate you now





> You are a sell out piece of washed up garbage Walter Allen. You will not make it thought this season with the heat. You could get twice the money if you stayed in bean town, but you would rather leave Boston to go to the Heat. You and lebron are the South Beach Sell Outs. Die slowly.





> way to go to miami.. you are a sellout. cant wait for you to come back to boston


lol They mad.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The arena will probably be 50/50.

There's gonna be those who will remember all the good things he did for us from 2007-11, and then there's gonna be those who will just see him in a Miami uniform and act on instinct and boo.

I've seen some Boston fans compare him to Johnny Damon and Adam Vinatieri.

Me personally, I don't really care that Ray went to the Heat, I understand that he wants to ring another ring before he retires. I have no problem with that and I don't see why anyone will.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

man o man im so excited. Ray Allen is a great player and even greater person. Miami will become one of the best 3 point shooting teams. With Battier and Allen now. With lebron, Wade and even Chalmers driving in and kicking it out to Ray. If he is healthy he can do alot for the team.

I think they will all cheer. anyone who boos ray would be an idiot especially for what he did while in Boston. Its not like Miami are the Lakers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think you're underrating how much people hate the Heat.

Ray's not a great player or great person, but I don't feel like getting into that argument.

So the Heat are your favorite team?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Can't wait to see what happens when KG decks Ray with an illegal screen


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Miami Heat = the nWo


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

i live in Boston i know ppl hate the Heat but not that much that they would boo Ray Allen. I know Boston fans are kinda bad seeing how they dumped beer on Lebron after his legendary game. Ive been a D Wade fan aka Flash for years ever since 2k7 i think. Then a huge Lebron fan after seeing how much hate the guy got even though he has been the best player for years. 

Ray is a great person though from everything ive heard he is pretty nice to anyone he meets. Guy ran the Boston marathon with his mom for charity.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> Can't wait to see what happens when KG decks Ray with an illegal screen


:lmao

That would be so hilarious, not because of my obvious hatred for Ray but the fact that Ray made so many huge shots coming off KG illegal screens and him being hit by one would just be hilarious.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I hope Miami signs Rashard Lewis too..that Miattle/OKCLE finals pt 2 will break records


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They sign Lewis and Camby and it's over for the NBA. Hell they just sign Camby and it's over.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

isnt Camby like 50 years old. Why do you say its over. Is he still a great defender down low. I think they can play small, ive been hearing they need a big ever since they came together and theyve been to the finals twice and one it once. Joel sucks though he has no offensive game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Raptors pulled their qualifying offer from Bayless, making him an UFA. They won't amnesty Calderon either, only trade or keep. Jose Calderon is the only Raptors PG.
> 
> Hennigan needs to go sign Bayless, btw.






Notorious said:


> I love the Lowry/Calderon duo. They should keep Jose.


Lowry/Bayless is a far better tandem. Bayless is a combo guard so Lowry and Bayless could actually play together. Calderon and Lowry really can't play together and I really don't want two guards that you can't put on the floor at the same time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



SoupMan Prime said:


> isnt Camby like 50 years old. Why do you say its over. Is he still a great defender down low. I think they can play small, ive been hearing they need a big ever since they came together and theyve been to the finals twice and one it once. Joel sucks though he has no offensive game.


Camby's old but he's still a solid center. Yes he's still a good defender, shouldn't expect much from him offensively but defensively he's still got it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

lol at people calling Ray a sell out. Wherever those quotes came from...

Do they not realize he took LESS MONEY to go to the heat? Are they aware of the definition of sell out? 

Ray is a great person btw, I don't care what anyone says. Class act.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> Can't wait to see what happens when KG decks Ray with an illegal screen


:lol That'll be the first time he'll realize and be like, damn, he does set some good ass screens.


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Raptors pulled their qualifying offer from Bayless, making him an UFA. They won't amnesty Calderon either, only trade or keep. Jose Calderon is the only Raptors PG.
> 
> Hennigan needs to go sign Bayless, btw.


I feel bad for him, a lot of people here in Toronto liked him, I always thought of him as a SG in a PGs body, best of luck to him, hope he gets a starting role in Houston


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> lol at people calling Ray a sell out. Wherever those quotes came from...
> 
> Do they not realize he took LESS MONEY to go to the heat? Are they aware of the definition of sell out?
> 
> Ray is a great person btw, I don't care what anyone says. Class act.


so he goes to a rival and he's a class act. Nash does the same thing because 1) he doesn't have a ring and 2) deserves one and he's a terrible person? :kobe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

I'm not even going to give that the time of day with a response.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Magic does have a legit point though.

That is a little hypocritical. Yeah sure we have the whole Nash saying he wouldn't play for LA thing but still fact of the matter is Nash demanded a trade to his team's biggest rival...Ray left his current team to go to his team's current biggest rival at this point in time (Yes the 2012 Celtics-Heat rivalry is bigger than the 2012 Celtics-Lakers rivalry).

However, I will say Nash's is a little worse because Lakers-Suns have been rivals longer than Celtics-Heat, not only that but Lakers-Suns are division rivals and on top of that Nash said he "wouldn't feel comfortable playing with the Lakers" and all other nonsense and then went back on his beliefs...Ray never said anything like that about Miami.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dam Ray Allen joined the heat, looks like I gotta like Heat now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He NEVER said he wouldn't play for Lakers. He ACTUALLY said the opposite, I'll CONSIDER all OPTIONS which included the LAKERS. Damn JM, don't be such a hater.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nash:

1) Said it would be difficult to play for the Lakers and has said for years that he wouldn't want to play for them yet made them the only team he'd accept a sign and trade to.
2) Set the Suns up to be completely ass raped in a trade as the Lakers were in a complete position of power (because of Nash) and the Suns were in a position where they had to be happy with whatever crap the lakers were willing to send.
3) Had the audacity to say the Suns got THE BEST POSSIBLE RETURN FOR THE FUTURE because you know, teams would much rather draft a couple of the next Wayne Ellingtons instead of getting proven young talent.

Allen:

1) joined a rival. ok.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao you're acting like a moron. of course he was in power of the trade because the Suns gave him that power because of how loyal he had been and because of the fact he was a *FREE AGENT*. Why would he let Suns choose where he should go when he wanted a ring and the Lakers were the only team where he could possibly win one in the near future? He did was what was best for him and also gave the team a return, there is nothing wrong with that, so stop being so butthurt over the trade. No I don't care what he said, any player would have said that because those are things they are expected to say for pr are reasons. Can you honestly not grasp that?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Miami is a temporary rival..Ray going to the Lakers would've been worth the slander, but not Miami imo


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> Miami is a temporary rival..Ray going to the Lakers would've been worth the slander, but not Miami imo


Lol imagine that..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ray went to the Lakers he better have everything on that plane..He tried to go back to Boston & pick up any belongings, it would be a 1st 48 crime scene


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> :lmao you're acting like a moron. of course he was in power of the trade because the Suns gave him that power because of how loyal he had been and because of the fact he was a *FREE AGENT*. Why would he let Suns choose where he should go when he wanted a ring and the Lakers were the only team where he could possibly win one in the near future? He did was what was best for him and also gave the team a return, there is nothing wrong with that, so stop being so butthurt over the trade. No I don't care what he said, any player would have said that because those are things they are expected to say for pr are reasons. Can you honestly not grasp that?


He should have said nothing...

All he had to say is I'm thankful for my time in Phoenix and I'm excited for a new chapter in my career. End quote. 

Had he gone to LA and not said the complete crap before and after I would have been fine. Suns got return. Was it the best possible return? Far from it. The guy made it seem like he did some noble act to Phoenix when really he got exactly what he wanted and did everything for himself. Which again IS FINE if he didn't say all the crap he did. 

Players are not told to lie for PR reasons so don't go spewing things like that. There are ways to redirect questions without having to lie and there are ways to say the right things without lying. To say that he's suppose to say THIS IS A GREAT TRADE FOR PHOENIX BLAH BLAH BLAH is far from the truth.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nash to Lakers is much worse considering Phoenix never really got the upper hand on LA during Nash's run..Ray & the Celtics at least beat Wade's Heat, LeBron's Cavs & Miami's big 3 & won a title...Nash went to division rival Lakers mostly owned & Phoenix nor Nash don't have much to show for it..Going to the rival to get something he couldn't do against them gotta hurt


Best way to describe Ray's move is Fisher to OKC..Yeah Fisher was traded but he chose OKC


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They did get the upperhand bro. Nash's Suns knocked out Kobe and the D-leaguers all the way to the off season back in 06 and 07.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Suns beat the Lakers twice in the first round in 2006/2007. 

Actually I think we only beat them one time after that in 2010 when we got our title. Spurs were the bigger rivals to the Suns as they always took them out of the playoffs(except that 2010 year when Suns won). Its not like the Suns were Utah, as in our bitches every year when it came down to the playoffs. 

this rivalry is overblown.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So you think overall, Suns had the upper hand on the Lakers during Nash's run?


Suns & Spurs are bigger playoff rivals but in terms of overall playoff + in division I would think Suns/Lakers


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't think there's that many rivalries in the NBA period and certainly nothing that remotely compares to Celtics/Lakers. Probably because there's been 3 dominant teams over the NBA's existence and no one put up much of a competitive fight in their years of dominance.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They had the upperhand for three years and we had the upperhand since Kobe joined. In terms of playoffs they eliminated us twice while we only took them out once. They might not have had the upperhand overall in terms of title runs, but in terms of our run ins together during the playoffs they did.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Celtics/Lakers
Heat/Knicks???
????????
????????

^^^Speaking on top renewed rivalries 


I'm saying LA over Suns because while Suns did knock LA out twice & won 2-3 division titles, LA still won more NBA titles & divisional titles during the same run to go with beating Phoenix on the way to one of them if remember correctly..Judge Miami/Boston different since they play in different divisions.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bulls/Knicks throughout the 90s was a fierce rivalry even though Jordan owned them and the only time they won was when he was swinging a bat.

Bulls/Pistons late 80s-early 90s is definitely a rivalry too.

I would say Lakers/Kings was a rivalry in the early 00s even though it was one sided. 01 series was a sweep but 00 and 02 went the distance. 

Jazz/Rockets was pretty wild in the 90s too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> I don't think there's that many rivalries in the NBA period and certainly nothing that remotely compares to Celtics/Lakers. Probably because there's been 3 dominant teams over the NBA's existence and no one put up much of a competitive fight in their years of dominance.


This is true. Actually, Celtics/Lakers are one of the biggest rivalries in all sports and I'd say easily the biggest in North American sports as they've competed for championships while other rivalries are usually in conferences/divisions.

There have been some other great ones this last decade though; such as the Lakers/Spurs, Spurs/Suns, Dallas/Lakers, Dallas/Spurs. Sadly I don't see those types of rivalries happening again since every player wants to be "friends" now and act like complete ......s when around each other. There is no more hate involved as players know each other too well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

There's really only been 2 dominate teams throughout the history of the NBA. Other teams were either only dominant for a decade (Bulls in 90's, Spurs in 00's) or were only dominate for short periods of time (Detroit, Philly).

Of actual rivalries in the current NBA, I'd say:
Celtics/Lakers
Celtics/Heat
Celtics/Knicks
Heat/Knicks
Heat/Bulls
Thunder/Lakers
Clippers/Lakers

Sure some aren't as serious as others but they're still rivalries.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I included the Bulls because they completely dominated the 90s. No team other than Celtics and Lakers have been that dominant. Celtics/Lakers/Bulls.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Tracy McGrady vs the first round


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Tracy McGrady vs the first round


I had Houston in the NBA Finals at least 3 times during the McGrady/Yao era...Leave it be man..Too many bad memories


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The 09 Rockets if healthy could've won the title. No doubt about it in my mind. Yao, T-Mac, TAFKA Ron Artest, Battier, Aaron Brooks when he was good, Carl Landry, Von Wafer who was one of the top bench scorers that year, Scola, 40 year old Mutombo getting a block or two, Lowry, that team was stacked.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I still lol how the one year Mac was out for the season, they actually made it past the first.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Everybody's hating on Allen on Twitter right now..


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Fuck Ray Allen. Traitor.. How you gonna go play for our RIVAL for LESS MONEY. That's just a slap in the face to C's fans


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Boston/Miami will be dead in a year or 2 just like the Pistons/Heat rivalry from a few years back


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Heat have made me hate the NBA for the first time in my life.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wait until Camby jumps ship, he's the 5th man!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> Judging by the Celtic fans in this thread, they're all fickle. What a terrible fanbase.


:kobe3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> . NEW YORK – As the NBA trade deadline lurched into its final hour a month ago, league sources say the call Ray Allen long feared had come: Boston Celtics coach Doc Rivers was on the line, telling him he had been traded. Allen had been sent to the Memphis Grizzlies for a package including O.J. Mayo and a draft pick, and the Celtics' Big Three had come to a most brusque ending.
> 
> For 20 minutes or so, Allen had to process the information. They traded me to Memphis? And yet, as the disappointment dissolved to anger, Rivers returned with a messenger’s nightmare: Never mind. The deal fell apart. Take a deep breath and let’s go back to work again.
> 
> Before the Big Three could make it past the trade deadline, Allen-to-the-Grizzlies had to fall apart and discussions on a deal that would have sent Paul Pierce to the New Jersey Nets for an expiring Mehmet Okur contract and a lottery pick never reached completion, league sources said.


Pierce too?!?!? Ainge is a cold blooded dude...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lulz, and Allen is being called a traitor. Baffles my mind.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He was smart actually. They would have had the sixth pick in this draft, so basically anyone from Lillard and on could have been theirs. In fact, they could have had something like:

Rondo
Bradley(or Mayo, which would have been possible because Bradley got the starting position after the trade deadline iirc)
Barnes(because notorious hates him)
Sullinger
Melo

as their starters next year. which is the polar opposite of what they will have next year(well not polar opposite, but the team is WAY older). Now they're just stuck in first round to Eastern Conference hell.


for fun, Raptors could have had Gay and possibly Iggy earlier too if all those potential deals went down. I can't even imagine the awesomeness of 

Lowry
Iggy
Gay
Bargs
JONAS

no, it's just too amazing to think about. almost as amazing as having CP3 and Dwight on your team. :kobe2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Almost as amazing as having Hedo Turkoglu and Dwight on your team. :kobe4


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I can only assume any deals that got done for Iggy or Gay would have had the same players in both deals.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The deal for Iggy was just the pick. The potential deal for Iggy was completely different.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The pick would have been involved for Gay as well, and there have been many speculated deals involving Iggy and several involved players.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No way any team would trade for both Iggy & Gay..that just seems like too much of a headache


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



pryme tyme said:


> The Heat have made me hate the NBA for the first time in my life.


lol mad.

I love it. People are so hurt.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah Danny Ainge is a traitor for trying to start rebuilding. Great logic.

Heat & Rockets in talks of a Camby/Joel Anthony swap...what the fuck Houston?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Bulls/Knicks throughout the 90s was a fierce rivalry even though Jordan owned them and the only time they won was when he was swinging a bat.
> *
> Bulls/Pistons late 80s-early 90s is definitely a rivalry too.*
> 
> ...


The most underrated NBA rivarly ever.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bulls/Pistons was some heated shit. They went all out back in that one. Man, good times.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Yeah Danny Ainge is a traitor for trying to start rebuilding. Great logic.
> 
> Heat & Rockets in talks of a Camby/Joel Anthony swap...what the fuck Houston?


He's not going back to Houston, so if they can S&T him to Miami (where he wants to go) and get a backup C in return, might as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm not really criticizing for wanting something in return but I'm just not understanding the direction they're going in.

They have like 10 PF/C's on their team. What is Morey doing? He has to be stacking all these big men up for a reason.


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Houston is a mess right now, half the Rockets fans are too scared to even check the news


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Yeah Danny Ainge is a traitor for trying to start rebuilding. Great logic.


Are you responding to anyone in particular here? I don't recall anyone calling Ainge a traitor. It wouldn't even make sense. Are people even aware of the definition of words anymore?

Allen is a sellout? lolwut
Allen is a traitor? lolwut
Ainge is a traitor? lolwutwutwut


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No one in my opinion is a traitor. Ainge was trying to do what he felt was best for the team, Ray is doing what he feels is best for himself, there is nothing wrong with Ray going to Miami. Ray put in work for Boston during his 5 years here. But it just baffles me how people are trying to make it seem like the Celtics drove Ray away when it was Ray's ego.

Yeah Danny Ainge is the bad guy because he tried to trade Ray to the Grizzlies. It was Ray that wasn't being professional, that made the situation worse than what it really was. Pierce didn't complain when he was gonna be traded to the Nets before Portland stepped in and offered Gerald Wallace to them. Rondo didn't complain when Danny was shopping him for the likes of Stephen Curry and Darren Collison, what does Rondo do? He has the best season of his career so far, leads the league in assists and triple doubles, has multiple 30+ point games including a 40 point game in the playoffs. Pierce didn't whine and bitch about it, what does he do, he has arguably his best season since 08-09.

And then they bring up the Bradley issue when people fail to realize that Doc made the better move for the team. If you watched the NBA this past season you would know that the Celtics had awful bench scoring. Moving Ray to the 6th man spot gave us the bench scoring we needed, Bradley & Rondo had arguably the best chemistry on the team together. They fed off of each other. What people don't realize is that when Bradley was first named a starter over Ray the Celtics were cruising through the NBA and having *legendary* defensive numbers. Going with Bradley was the right move.

And then last but not least, the whole Rondo situation. I believe both players were wrong in this but it is completely unfair how so many people are throwing Rondo under the bus and giving him the sole blame and not holding Ray accountable. When it's already been reported that Ray was jealous of Rondo's success, he didn't want to accept that Rondo was better than him. Ray didn't like the fact that Rondo was a younger guy telling him what to do on the court. Ray still looked at Rondo as the young kid he was in 2007 while Pierce & KG respected him as the leader of the team and the "man." No one treated Ray unjustly, Ray is just being overdramatic.

/endrantthatmostpeoplewontread


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm going to rebuild by giving the FUTURE 40 million. Let's rebuild with a Knicks level contract. 

The whole eastern conference is about to be shook, they won't be able to stall wall when Kill Beal shoots lights out. Yes, it's the time where I hype up the Wizards for no apparent reason.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'd bet money on Washington making the playoffs next year. As long as Wall can be overall more efficient, they'll be in.

Wall/Mack
Beal/Crawford
Ariza/Singleton/Vesely
Nene/Blatche/Seraphin
Okafor/Booker

That's a pretty solid core and a rather deep team. Of course, the 2nd unit would just be Crawford isos and Blatche chucking, but still.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They were over .500 after the Nene trade last year and getting rid of the three knuckleheads (McGee, Young, Blatche) so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So, apparently Wall shot 7% from three last season - 3/42. :yodawg


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That stat backs up my opinion of him. I appreciate if the Wizards were regarded as a joke, expectations take the absurdity out of my posts.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Calipari guards don't shoot well outside the paint..it takes hard work for them to improve..Rose did & I still think his jumper is suspect


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

My facebook is filled with people calling Ray Allen a 'trader'. :lmao

lol at the thought of Allen being a traitor for going there. It was the better option, tbh.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I agree Allen in Miami is the perfect fit. He will probably shoot close to 50% from 3 if he is healthy next season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I can't fucking wait for USA Basketball!!! My favorite sports team is back

:mark: :mark: :mark:






Also shout out to the Nigerian basketball team, they've been putting in work in the Olympic qualifying tournament, one win away from the Olympics, Al-Farouq Aminu has been going off for them. Hopefully he can translate that to the NBA and he'd be a very solid player.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I agree Allen in Miami is the perfect fit. He will probably shoot close to 50% from 3 if he is healthy next season.


He can be 70% healthy & still shoot 50%...Boston had to run Ray off screens & make him extert energy to get open..As Battier & Mike Miller proved, just stand somewhere that LeBron can see you & you're good


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I can't believe all the damn USA basketball players are practicing 30 minutes from where I live. Hell, some of the Summer League Players practice in my high school's gym.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Celtics re-signed FUTURE.

Too bad I think they gave him that horrible shitty fucking contract. But we did have some good news, Avery's making a speedy recovery and unless he has a setback he should be back by training camp, it was falsely reported earlier that Avery wouldn't return until mid-December.

@PGSucks: Are people allowed to go watch?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

From the pictures floating around during the games/scrimmages, it seems open..stands were pretty filled, but they may have just been media members


Camby has postponed meeting with Miami & plans to meet with NY tommorow & now the Nets are making a play for him..Obviously Miami is lacking in the S & T department but why are the Knicks still in the picture? What do they have to offer Houston?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They'll probably give them Dan Gadzuric and they'll accept it.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Brye said:


> My facebook is filled with people calling Ray Allen a 'trader'. :lmao
> 
> lol at the thought of Allen being a traitor for going there. It was the better option, tbh.


It was the better option for him. He will get more playing time in Miami than in Boston. Good for him. Wish him the best. The C's will be OK without him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*






Not much to judge on but it seems it's not closed to the public


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That's probably just the media, the U-19 team and the select team in there with the players.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Associated Press saying Iggy, Griffin and Harden made the team...Gay, Gordon and Davis getting cut.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Are people allowed to go watch?


I have no idea. Usually they advertise that kind of stuff, as they heavily advertised the 2010 World Championship camp


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

G Chris Paul
G Deron Williams
G Russell Westbrook
G Kobe Bryant
G James Harden
F LeBron James
F Andre Iguodala
F Kevin Durant
F Carmelo Anthony
F Blake Griffin
F Kevin Love
C Tyson Chandler


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Team is severally lacking in the centre department but it's hard to put a centre on the team over any of those guys, other than Dwight of course but he was ruled out months ago. 

Bynum should have not been a pussy and shown interest in playing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bynum's too slow and lazy for Olympic basketball anyway.

We'll be just fine with one center, we only had one center in 08 with Dwight and only had one in the 2010 Worlds with Chandler. The only team we may struggle with because of that is Spain who have a much better frontcourt, however our backcourt is vastly superior to theirs especially since they lost both Rubio and Juan Carlos Navarro.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bynum instead of Iggy or Melo would have provided a much more balanced team is what I'm getting at. Ah well though, they're still stacked.

GO TEAM CANADA .


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Are they even in the Olympics?

No it's USA, Great Britain, Tunisia, Argentina, Brazil, Australia, Spain, France, China, Russia and two out of Nigeria, Lithuania and the Dominican Republic. I hope Nigeria & DR make it. No wait JONAS plays for Lithuania.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah I'd like to see JONAS JONAS JONAS JONAS in the Olympics.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

News: Durant, Westbrook and Harden all named to U.S. Olympic team for London. Read more at http://www.nba.com/thunder/release_usabasketball_120707.html First time ever for 3 from same NBA team to make USA Olympic squad.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's kinda funny because had Bosh and Wade not dropped out there quite possibly would have been 3 players from 2 different teams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nah I don't think Harden makes if it Wade doesn't get hurt.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't know, I think they would have capitalized on the opportunity for that much team chemistry. Kinda hard to pick the odd guard out if Harden is there too though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Westbrook probably doesn't make it if Rose was healthy.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

gordon is hurt about the cut, especially with the roster being overloaded with guards and them thinking he's rusty. 

i was on his side about the nola thing, but now i'm going to wait for the next slight he'll get hurt over.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Every guard on the roster is more proven than Gordon. It was the right decision.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Even though this year's Team USA team will lack size, I still think they can do well in the tournament. Looks like it will be Chandler and Kevin Love at the Center spots. Blake Griffen looks to be a lock too so he can play there if the other guys get in foul trouble. Lebron and Kevin Durant can even play PF if they have to. So this team is looking decent. Kobe doesn't need to focus on scoring as he should just play defense because he's still good at it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rosters already named bro. Griffin, Harden and Iggy got the last spots.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah I know. But they are still lacking size. Chandler is the only legit C on the team. Looks like Iggy is gonna have to play PF again at times.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kobe did that the last time, didn't he? Where he focused on his defense for most of the game until the fourth?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Every guard on the roster is more proven than Gordon. It was the right decision.


some people are already starting a running joke with gordon and how feels about being slighted. with him not wanting to be w/ the hornets b/c they lowballed him in negotiations. he just seems to takes things personally, he would probably play for another country if he could.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> .Jerry Colangelo said DeMarcus Cousins has some growing up to do if he wants to be a part of USA basketball in the future


Ouch.. Bynum wouldn't have made the team either if that's the case


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bynum would have easily made the team.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He's just as immature


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If dwight was playing it would have been dwight and chandler. Without question. Bynum would be option 3 though I would have to assume.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

KOBE olympic photo.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kobe with the Eagle Colorado pose ftw


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

he looks sick, it's time to book a flight to germany.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> KOBE olympic photo.



:lmao all these pics are hilarious!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Doc Rivers was asked about Ray's departure today. He said he doesn't understand why Ray left, they did everything they could but at the end of the day he respects Ray's decision. He also hinted that Ray became a little jealous when the Celtics began trying to bring back KG before they turned their attention towards him. He says that if Ray felt that way then it's just too bad because KG was the Celtics #1 priority.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well Doc statements prove that he's an absolute moron or is just lying in general I suppose.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

At the end of the day, Ray was tired of being the sacrifical lamb of the big 3..Always in trade talks, less playing time, demoted to the bench..Shoot, Boston even signed Jason Terry which would've effected his playing time & shot attempts..Ray wanted to feel wanted & Pat Riley did that to the point he could no longer buy what Doc was selling because what Doc was selling & what was taking place was/is 2 different things


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> Well Doc statements prove that he's an absolute moron or is just lying in general I suppose.


How does his statements make Doc an absolute moron?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How exactly does Doc not understand why Ray left? We all could list about 5 reasons.

I assume that is what UDFK is alluding to as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He doesn't understand why Ray left? Yeah, that right there would make him an absolute moron if he's telling the truth.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ray left because of his ego. Plain and simple.

Majority of you don't want to accept that though because the media has brainwashed you into thinking that Ray is this perfect, class act humanitarian, when Ray is an arrogant diva just like the majority of NBA players.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao

man, your hate for Ray is ridiculous.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Proving my point.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I really don't understand what ego has to do with anything. I personally wouldn't want to play for a team that actively and publicly tried to trade me the year previous. He still finished the year and on the surface (level of play, games) never let the situation affect the team. A situation was created where he was no longer happy in Boston and he exercised his right as a UFA. I really don't understand where all this Ray Allen egomaniac crap is coming from. Ask anyone before this past season and they'd tell you Ray Ray is a class act. Things get blown out of proportion.

One can say that an egomaniac would always accept the most money and most lucrative role on the team. In all honesty I think the role on Boston is more substantial than the role on Miami, even with Terry coming in.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kobe standing at the back like a BAWSE. Dude is all like :kobe at these guys.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

This year will be the 1st time in about 2-3 years Ray will not be involved with trade talks..Gotta make him feel good..Doc telling him they're a family, loyalty & the big 3 should go out together & all this sentimental stuff, but behind closed doors, Ainge is trying to break it up & ship him out of town...Ray's done being naive..Boston tried to buy Ray Allen's services & he's saying I'll take less & still come off the bench because it's deeper than that

This is how I'm taking it, but we'll get the real stuff when/if Ray speaks


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Deron, why so serious?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

the class act and egomaniac, all this shit is blown out of proportion. He is neither. No class act goes to a rival, for no reason, especially out of spite and revenge. And having a huge ego? Hardly, he just wants the respect he's deserved and no simple contract offer will restore all the potential trades/benching/etc that the Celtics have done to him.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

here in Boston Ray Allen was class act for sure. on WEEI they always talked about how he reads books and he would suggest stuff to read how much he practiced and his work effort, he ran the marathon with his mom for charity and guy rarely gets a tech. Why do you make it seem like Ray is such a bad guy i have never seen anyone say he has an ego. 

he left cuz he would be coming off the bench and would get less and less playing time. Ray was just as important to the big 3 than Paul and KG. Guy had some absolute huge games for Boston. He's the only Celtic besides Rivers who i rooted for.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Oh please Ray is about the money. I bet you didn't know that before Ray signed with Miami on Friday night he demanded a 3 year, 27 mil deal with a no-trade clause from the Celtics? He signed with Miami because the Celtics wouldn't give him that contract.

And you people need to make up your mind. I thought the Celtics were old and should start rebuilding? They try to Ray Allen & Paul Pierce trade for young players & draft picks to start the rebuilding process, and they're all of a sudden the bad guys. This is fucking hilarious. And me personally, I would think Paul Pierce would be the one that would be pissed because he was getting traded to the god-awful Nets (No offense Xile). Meanwhile Ray Allen was getting traded to a borderline contender in the Memphis Grizzlies.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Miami didn't give him that contract either & if anything, that contract says pay me like you pay Pierce & KG since I'm also part of the big 3 and Boston wouldn't


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Who's mind isn't made up? You're hearing things that aren't being said.

No one is the bad guy...

No one made an ego move...

No one is a sell-out...

No one is a traitor...

Boston fans are fickle...

Any questions?

Allen has always been regarded as one of the most respected players in the league. Is this really news to people? The things he did on and off the court for pretty much his entire career showed this. Countless players have said it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

@HeatWave: Because he's not as good as Paul Pierce and Kevin Garnett. He's not even apart of the Big 3 anymore, he hasn't been one of the Celtics three best players since the 08-09 season.

What did Doc Rivers say? He was jealous that Danny & Doc felt bringing back KG was more important than bringing him back and rightfully so. The ego of Jesus Shuttlesworth couldn't handle the fact that Danny & Doc wanted KG back more than they wanted him back. I bet most of you didn't know that Ray wanted to be a superstar in the NBA, he wanted the fame and glory, he wanted to be all in Hollywood, you think he made He Got Game for fun? But problem was, there was already a certain SG who I think you'll already know that was the main guy in Hollywood. Which is why to this day Ray Allen is jealous of Kobe and has a deep hatred for Kobe. Just like Ray Allen became jealous of Rondo's rising stardom and how the Celtics became his team which is one of the main reasons of why their relationship fell apart.

But of course none of you will believe me, you will say this is just Notorious' typical hatred of Ray Allen.

I'm not even mad that Ray left the team really, I have nothing against Ray for leaving. That's his choice, I wish him the best of luck in Miami. I don't wish him any harm on his career. The only thing that pisses me off is how people are trying bad-mouth the Celtics organization and make it seem like we ran Ray out of town.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

i think ppl are just bringing up the trade talk because it seems many are hating Ray cuz he went to Miami or that he just signed somewhere else when Boston was trying to get rid of him for years yet Rivers would say they are a family and you saw the coverage once they lost game 7. I have no idea how you hate Ray so much though lol. I deal with Celtic fans all the time, i would understand if you didnt like Pierce or KG but you hate the classiest out of the Big 3.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Notorious is hopeless when it comes to his own team/players. :kobe


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How is he all about the money if he took a PAYCUT to play in Miami? I'm mad he left but it was because he knows he can win a "gimme" ring with the Heat, not for money.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

@Notorious You kinda explained my point..Boston doesn't view him as apart of the big 3 anymore..Not in terms of money, playing time, shots, anything...It bothered him


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ray Allen played more minutes than every Celtic player except for Rondo & Paul Pierce, even when he was coming off the bench.

Doc Rivers ran so many damn plays to get Ray shots, it's pathetic. Our offense won't even be the same with Ray gone. Rondo would dribble the ball at the top of the key for like 15 seconds, waiting for Ray Allen to get open. You can miss me with that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

2nd half of the season when Bradley took over? Ray wasn't getting same kind of treatment he did before hand


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ray still played more minutes than Bradley, still closed out games, etc.

It was the right move for the team HeatWave, you of all people should understand this.

Put yourself in Doc Rivers shoes. Let's say you're coaching a team, the team is struggling to stay above .500 and fighting for it's playoff lives. All of a sudden the veteran starting SG gets hurt and your only option to start in his place is a young guy who's never really gotten a chance before to prove himself and all of a sudden he steps in and starts bringing in the results. The team gets on a roll, starts playing it's best basketball in years, and at the same time is posting legendary defensive numbers, the team becomes the #1 defensive team in the NBA, the starting five that's on the court is developing great chemistry, the young guy and the star player of the team are the perfect match together (pause). The team takes their division lead and has the 2nd best record since the All-Star break, now the veteran player is returning back from injury and at the same time your bench is suffering and can't score, the veterans main weapon is to score. Now you tell me, what would you do? Would you bench that young guy in favor of the veteran just because he's the veteran or would you continue to do what you felt benefited the team more?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't really recall anyone saying Doc did anything wrong, Notorious. No one did anything wrong. I don't know what your point is.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Not really angry at Ray tbh, just angry at the media and the fans who won't admit that Ray is at fault for him leaving Boston, and are trying to tear-down the image of the Celtics and their star player.

People don't want to believe stuff like Ray was jealous of Boston caring more about KG than him, people don't want to admit that starting Bradley over Ray was the right move, people don't want to admit that Ray is just as much at fault to the fallout of him & Rondo, people don't want to admit that Danny Ainge did nothing wrong in trying to trade Ray & Pierce, etc.

And then people bring up Jason Terry and neglect to realize that Boston didn't sign Terry because they didn't want Ray back. They signed Terry because for some reason, I don't know why Doc Rivers plan was to play Terry as the backup PG and Ray as the backup SG. I don't know how it was gonna work but that was Doc's plan.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ray is at fault? Of course he is, he signed the contract. Why is this such a situation? You've done nothing but drag Ray's name through the mud for a couple weeks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Celtics are a shit organization, with shit fans, and a good team. Lets move on. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ray drove himself out of Boston, he's the reason why his time in Boston came to an end like this. And no I'm not talking about him signing with another team, I'm talking about his EGO is the reason why he didn't come back to Boston, but you don't want to believe because you're blinded by your fandom of Ray Allen.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Ray still played more minutes than Bradley, still closed out games, etc.
> 
> It was the right move for the team HeatWave, you of all people should understand this.
> 
> Put yourself in Doc Rivers shoes. Let's say you're coaching a team, the team is struggling to stay above .500 and fighting for it's playoff lives. All of a sudden the veteran starting SG gets hurt and your only option to start in his place is a young guy who's never really gotten a chance before to prove himself and all of a sudden he steps in and starts bringing in the results. The team gets on a roll, starts playing it's best basketball in years, and at the same time is posting legendary defensive numbers, the team becomes the #1 defensive team in the NBA, the starting five that's on the court is developing great chemistry, the young guy and the star player of the team are the perfect match together (pause). The team takes their division lead and has the 2nd best record since the All-Star break, now the veteran player is returning back from injury and at the same time your bench is suffering and can't score, the veterans main weapon is to score. Now you tell me, what would you do? Would you bench that young guy in favor of the veteran just because he's the veteran or would you continue to do what you felt benefited the team more?


I understand why they did it & I'm not knocking it..I'm just saying its gonna come back with a little backlash...If Pierce or KG got demoted they'd be professional about it & play but it would certainly bother them as would any NBA player in their shoes..Big part of core & now benched for a 21 yr old + on trading block continiously? I'm not ripping Boston, I'm just saying Ray wants to feel wanted & needed and Boston in his eyes were starting to devalue him ..You agree right?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I guess I can agree with that.

I am not knocking Ray for joining Miami, if I lived in Boston and had season tickets I would not boo Ray when he came back to Boston, I've seen pictures of people burning Ray's jersey and that's unfair to him, he doesn't deserve that. He also shouldn't be called a traitor. I just want to get that cleared. I just don't like the myths created by people that Boston treated Ray unfairly or that Boston ran him out of town when that's really far from the truth. That's really my whole agenda.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Im not a fan of Ray, but this seems like some of the most biased hate of a player I've ever seen. Odom bitched his way out of the Lakers because of his ego and emotions and I didn't even hate nearly this much.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Celtics/NBA fans value Ray with the Celtics more than LA/NBA fans value Odom with the Lakers imo so more ppl were angered by Ray's decision


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Ray drove himself out of Boston, he's the reason why his time in Boston came to an end like this. And no I'm not talking about him signing with another team, I'm talking about his EGO is the reason why he didn't come back to Boston, but you don't want to believe because you're blinded by your fandom of Ray Allen.


His ego took a lesser role for less money. Right...

Where exactly is his ego at play here. Was his ego at play when he accepted a role he wasn't happy with and went out and played anyway? Was he ego at play when he was trying to be traded all year yet he said nothing about it publicly and went out and played through it? I don't get it. Players are allowed to be unhappy about certain things you know. Problems occur when the let things off the court affect what goes on on the court, that's where egos come out. Can you tell me that that occurred? 

See you will read this last paragraph and will assume I'm once again saying Boston did something wrong even though I clearly am not. It is possible that no one did anything wrong here and things are just being blown way out of proportion by fickle Boston fans that have no idea what they want. 

Allen left because Riley gave him a convincing pitch and he wants to win another championship. That's all that's been said publicly by Allen. What can we not just accept this? You seem bitter but I really have no idea what about. 

Doc doesn't know why he left? Sure he does.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

if i saw anyone burning a Ray jersey here i would start a fight. how can he go from one of the most loved guys here to having his jersey burned. IS Miami vs Boston that much of a heated rivalry. Miami's Big 3 came together and ever since Miami has bounced Boston in the playoffs twice. It wouldnt have gone 7 games if Bosh was healthy he basically only played game 7 really.

I wish Ray was healthy and showed like he did earlier in the season that he was the only member of the Big 3 that could consistently perform. He never really had an injuries until this season, guy was playing hurt in every playoff game. watching the series even with his injury i was always scared when Ray got the ball more so than KG or Pierce.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If I saw anyone burning any jersey I'd be heated..Those bad boys aren't cheap..I don't buy jerseys no more anyways because due to player movement & quick demises, it's only good for like 5 months :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> His ego took a lesser role for less money. Right...
> 
> Where exactly is his ego at play here. Was his ego at play when he accepted a role he wasn't happy with and went out and played anyway? Was he ego at play when he was trying to be traded all year yet he said nothing about it publicly and went out and played through it? I don't get it. Players are allowed to be unhappy about certain things you know. Problems occur when the let things off the court affect what goes on on the court, that's where egos come out. Can you tell me that that occurred?
> 
> ...


His ego demanded that the Celtics pay him a 9 mil a year contract with a no-trade clause and since the Celtics weren't willing to do he bounced to Miami since they were his only other option considering the Clippers didn't want him anymore after they signed Billups & Crawford. LOL at you thinking Ray took a paycut because he wanted to and didn't care about the money. He took the paycut because that was his only other option because Boston wouldn't satisfy his egotistical needs.

If he was a real team player he would've recognized that Avery Bradley was the better player and starting Avery was better for the team so he shouldn't have had a problem with coming off the bench, especially considering he played more minutes than everyone on the team except two players, still closed out games, the Celtics would still give him the ball during crunch time only difference was he didn't play the first 5 minutes of the game. Big deal.

Rondo was also shopped by Danny Ainge, so was Paul Pierce, so was pretty much the whole goddamn team. What do you people want? You yourself were just saying when the offseason started that Boston should consider rebuilding, but yet when they try to trade Ray & Paul for young players and draft picks, they're the bad guys, they did Ray so wrong, Ray should never go to back a team that tried to trade him. And it's not like we were trading him to the Bobcats we were trading him to a team that was arguably better than the Celtics.

His ego ruined his relationships with players on the team. His ego couldn't handle the fact that Rondo had surpassed and him was the better player. He couldn't handle the fact that the Celtics were now Rondo's "team" and he didn't like the fact that Rondo would tell him what to do on the court. Why is it that KG & Paul didn't have a problem doing this but Ray did? Ray's ego couldn't handle the fact that Danny & Doc felt KG was more important to the team than Ray, which is the goddamn truth. But Ray couldn't handle it.

I don't know how many times I have to say it, my problem is this myth that the Celtics treated Ray unfairly or drove him out of town and this myth that Ray is this class act and his ego didn't have a huge factor in the falling out of his relationship with the Celtics management.

But yo, I'm done with this really. These arguments will never go anywhere. I'll just leave it alone from here on out.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

my GF got me a Brady jersey for Christmas best fucking present ever since i got a man crush on the greatest QB ever Mr Clutch Tom Brady but i'll get a Lebron or Wade jersey soon or maybe an Allen jersey now. 

Cant understand why ppl burn jerseys it'll be like burning ur own money unless they physically took it off someone and burned it. Notorious maybe i asked before but how did you become such a Boston fan. i live here and hate the Celtics ur in Houston and love them and the Patriots.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The first NBA game I ever watched was a Celtic game, the first NFL game I ever watched was a Patriot game. I stuck with the teams.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm not gonna list what jerseys I have, I'll just troll & mention I have a Shaq MIAMI HEAT jersey


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I always wanted a Shaq Orlando jersey, the black road one. But yeah I have no Shaq jersey.

I don't even have a Miami Heat jersey tbh. When I was younger I had an Alonzo Mourning jersey but yeah...grew out of it.

Yo HeatWave this shit has me rolling :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

YES! I always wanted a Shaq, Penny, Nick Anderson or McGrady Magic jersey..Never came across one

Worst jersey I ever came across was the NOLA Mardi Gras jersey...Hideous up close


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> His ego demanded that the Celtics pay him a 9 mil a year contract with a no-trade clause and since the Celtics weren't willing to do he bounced to Miami since they were his only other option considering the Clippers didn't want him anymore after they signed Billups & Crawford. LOL at you thinking Ray took a paycut because he wanted to and didn't care about the money. He took the paycut because that was his only other option because Boston wouldn't satisfy his egotistical needs.
> 
> If he was a real team player he would've recognized that Avery Bradley was the better player and starting Avery was better for the team so he shouldn't have had a problem with coming off the bench, especially considering he played more minutes than everyone on the team except two players, still closed out games, the Celtics would still give him the ball during crunch time only difference was he didn't play the first 5 minutes of the game. Big deal.
> 
> ...


fplam

Why do you keep justifying Boston's actions? No one has said Boston did anything wrong. No one did anything wrong. Again.

You make it sound like Ray is the first player to ever be unhappy about a bench role. Players are unhappy about bench roles all the time. He didn't let it affect the Celtics on the court so this, like most of this is being blown WAY out of proportion. 

For the record Boston was offering Ray a no trade clause all along so don't make it sound like Ray was demanding it.

The rest of what you said is grossly blown out of proportion so I won't bother. If your big problem is with NBA fans and not Ray Allen then stop dragging his name through the mud because you are doing nothing but making it about him by doing that. 

I will conclude once again that no one did anything wrong. Ray left to win a championship and this should never have been as big of a deal as it was. Fickle fickle fickle.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

do they sell those black Heat jerseys thats one i would love to get :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The 90's jerseys were so sick. I think Boston & San Antonio are the only teams that still have the same jerseys they had in the 90's.

Which Heat black jerseys? The road ones or the all black ones?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Portland has only had minor changes since the early 90s.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Little girl having Kobe sign her LeBrons instead of the LA jersey tells me someone put her up to it...Funny nonetheless, but if that was a 25 yr old guy, Kobe would've dropped him :lmao

Black Kings jersey highly underrated imo..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Knicks haven't really changed since they added that black stripe to their road jerseys either.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Forgot about the Portland jersey JM.

Which Black kings jersey the current one? If so, that's my vote for best jersey in the NBA currently.









JM this is the Knicks jersey I was referring to: http://jerseyshop-online.com/UploadFiles/20109179537589.3.jpg


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

this jersey







:kobe2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm talking early 2000's, but those new Kings jerseys are an upgrade over the purple ones & those ugly gold/purples ones

Why didn't the Celtics ever play in those black jerseys with the green lining? Those were sick


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Best jerseys imo are the 90s Suns Jerseys, 90s Raptors Jerseys and Orlando's black w/ pin stripes.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Don't want to spoil the 2012-2013 season, but I got a hold of an exclusive photo from the championship celebration for the 2013 NBA Finals. Take a look.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Black Suns jerseys were nice...Someone needs to setup an all time nba jerseys tourney


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

My top 5 (In no particular order)
90's Suns
90's Raptors
90's Magic
Hawks when Dominique played for them
Early 00's Kings jerseys including their gold alternates they wore in the mid 2000's
Some other favorites: Celtics, ABA Nets jersey, ABA Pacers jersey, Black Bulls jersey with pinstripes, 90's Jazz home jersey, Rockets early 2000 jersey.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

ANDRE IGUODALA is going to be the MVP for team USA. Kind of shocked Harden made it over Gordon.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Forgot about the Portland jersey JM.
> 
> Which Black kings jersey the current one? If so, that's my vote for best jersey in the NBA currently.
> 
> ...











Reminds me of my favorite 90's jersey, and the only basketball jersey I own.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Ray drove himself out of Boston, he's the reason why his time in Boston came to an end like this. And no I'm not talking about him signing with another team, I'm talking about his EGO is the reason why he didn't come back to Boston, but you don't want to believe because you're blinded by your fandom of Ray Allen.


:kobe

Dude's been trade bait and has had shots thrown at him on the low for damn near two years while being nothing but a professional, and now that he leaves for less money and wanting to get with the winning team he's deemed egomaniacal and unprofessional? He got traded there and busted his ass for that team for 5 solid years and they returned the favor by putting him on the trading block and replacing him with Jason Terry(Typical Celtics)... of course he was gonna stick it to them when he got the opportunity.

If you want to get mad at somebody, get mad at Danny Ainge.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Late 90s Hawks. I wish I could rock these bad boys.


























:kobe @ Notorious mentioning the early 00s Rockets.


Notorious said:


> I always wanted a Shaq Orlando jersey, the black road one. But yeah I have no Shaq jersey.
> 
> I don't even have a Miami Heat jersey tbh. When I was younger I had an Alonzo Mourning jersey but yeah...grew out of it.
> 
> Yo HeatWave this shit has me rolling :lmao


:ti :kobe2

EDIT:









Kobe with another gem.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



sjones8 said:


> :kobe
> 
> Dude's been trade bait and has had shots thrown at him on the low for damn near two years while being nothing but a professional, and now that he leaves for less money and wanting to get with the winning team he's deemed egomaniacal and unprofessional? He got traded there and busted his ass for that team for 5 solid years and they returned the favor by putting him on the trading block and replacing him with Jason Terry(Typical Celtics)... of course he was gonna stick it to them when he got the opportunity.
> 
> If you want to get mad at somebody, get mad at Danny Ainge.


Why should I get mad at Danny Ainge? He did nothing wrong. Ray overreacted to the trade rumors.

Bulls agree to deal with Kirk Hinrich...guess he'll fill in for Rose.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Why should I get mad at Danny Ainge? He did nothing wrong. Ray overreacted to the trade rumors.
> 
> Bulls agree to deal with Kirk Hinrich...guess he'll fill in for Rose.


Because he is a certified joke of a GM, next to Daryl Morey of the Rockets, of course. 

It wasn't like Ray Allen was the heart of the Celtics. Ainge has been openly talking about getting rid of him after all of this went down.

Consider this:

1) The Celtics tried using him as trade bait numerous times
2) He doesnt get along with Rondo
3) South Beach is like LA, who wouldn't want to live there?

I imagine Ray wanted to go out on his own terms and the bridge had already been burned, plus he already helped deliver 1 title and almost 2 to the Cs, he did enough and has earned his right to play wherever the hell he wants.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ainge shopped everyone last season, not just Ray. So all of you can miss me with that, Danny has openly said pretty much his whole career that no one is safe, he is willing to trade anyone and if he feels he has a deal that can benefit the team he will trade them. Whether they're Ray Allen, Paul Pierce, Rajon Rondo, Kevin Garnett or Ryan Hollins.

And Danny is a certified joke of a GM? He turned Al Jefferson, Delonte West, Ryan Gomes, Gerald Green, Sebastian Telfair, Wally Szczerbiak and a couple draft picks into Kevin Garnett and Ray Allen. The Celtics have only missed the playoffs twice since Danny's taken over as GM including 2 Finals appearances and an ECF appearance. They've won the Atlantic Division 6 of the 9 years Danny Ainge has been the GM of the team. You can miss me with that.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Ainge shopped everyone last season, not just Ray. So all of you can miss me with that, Danny has openly said pretty much his whole career that no one is safe, he is willing to trade anyone and if he feels he has a deal that can benefit the team he will trade them. Whether they're Ray Allen, Paul Pierce, Rajon Rondo, Kevin Garnett or Ryan Hollins.
> 
> And Danny is a certified joke of a GM? He turned Al Jefferson, Delonte West, Ryan Gomes, Gerald Green, Sebastian Telfair, Wally Szczerbiak and a couple draft picks into Kevin Garnett and Ray Allen. The Celtics have only missed the playoffs twice since Danny's taken over as GM including 2 Finals appearances and an ECF appearance. They've won the Atlantic Division 6 of the 9 years Danny Ainge has been the GM of the team. You can miss me with that.


Ainge is trying to keep an eye out for the future..........and is currently losing the present.

He outsmarted himself.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ersan Ilyasova back to the Bucks on a 5 year, 45 mil deal.

Also Ryan Anderson won't return to the Magic, he's likely to be moved in a sign-and-trade.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm assuming Anderson will be apart of the 3 team deal that lands Dwight in Brooklyn


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Ersan Ilyasova back to the Bucks on a 5 year, 45 mil deal.
> 
> Also Ryan Anderson won't return to the Magic, he's likely to be moved in a sign-and-trade.


Send him to his hometown Kings in a S&T for Tyreke. 

It'll suck to see him go, though. I really like him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Doubt he's going to Sacramento with Thomas Robinson there.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

IDK man, they have tons of guards piled up, why not Power Forwards?

But yeah, true. I forgot they drafted him. Anderson met with them recently though, and word is they were considering signing him. I could see Tyreke for Anderson happening.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kings should admit their mistake by trading Evans to Houston for Martin(I'm still not over it)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Evans > Martin.

Besides the Rockets don't want Tyreke. He's not a PF.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*










I can't find the youtube video. The Nets bench reaction is priceless.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Keeping up in the pattern of vintage gifs.










DAT PENNY.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Evans > Martin..


CHILL OUT....

Hornets & Magic are working on Anderson trade..Don't know what Hornets have to offer but whatever


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Anderson for Carl Landry wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Keeping up in the pattern of vintage gifs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












DAT ANDERSON



HeatWave said:


> CHILL OUT....
> 
> Hornets & Magic are working on Anderson trade..Don't know what Hornets have to offer but whatever


Watch it be some bullshit deal for Jarrett Jack. Really though, I could see something like Vasquez and Landry or Aminu.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> ]John Hollinger ‏@johnhollinger
> 
> Hornets would presumably renounce Kaman, Landry and Belinelli in order to have room for Ryan Anderson.
> 
> ...


Needs more Draz, RIP


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

WHO?!?!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Taking it way back.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Oh yeah Ryan Anderson was traded for Gustavo Ayon.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*










Also, DAT ANDERSON at the FT line.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Oh yeah Ryan Anderson was traded for Gustavo Ayon.


Please be fucking joking. Please.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> WHO?!?!


The better be at the Gustavo Ayon and not the Drazen Petrovic name drop :no:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No I'm not joking.

Gustavo Ayon is a good role player. Can't speak any English, but he's a good role player, had him on my fantasy team last year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Suicide imminent. 

Seriously though, what the fuck, Hennigan? You trade Anderson for some random Mexican that wasn't drafted? That's your first move?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

And they can still keep Gordon too, just need to renounce Kamen, Landry, and Bellineli.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He traded Anderson so Orlando would have some cap flexibility.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> The better be at the Gustavo Ayon and not the Drazen Petrovic name drop :no:


Ayon dude..I'm not paying attention to the gifs

:lmao @ The Tragic ..Orlando stay taking L's


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Cap flexibility? You clearly know nothing about Orlando's current situation. Plus, if he wanted cap flexibility, why re-sign Jameer for $20 Million? Why bring JJ back for $7 Million this year?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> J.A. Adande ‏@jadande
> 
> I'm told Magic's sendoff of Ryan Anderson to NO isn't precursor to a Dwight deal...Ryan's price tag getting too high for Magic's taste.


For what it's worth


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Just reported Anderson's asking price was way too high in Orlando's eyes do they shipped him off


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Can't say I didn't expect him to ask for a lot of money. I just want to see the figure that he got.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Even Orlando's front office knows Anderson was just a product of playing off Dwight. He was shit once Dwight got hurt.

Congratulations New Orleans.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hmm...Dat trade exception. If Anderson really wanted $10 Million per year, oughta provide Orlando an $8.5 Million TPE.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Anferne Hardaway - my favorite player in the 90s, next to Shaq.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'll admit it is kind of weird that Orlando extended Jameer and J-Rich but let Anderson go.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Jason was Otis' doing, so that's not really important. I guess Orlando did need a PG, hence re-signing Jameer. Hennigan was singing the praises of Jameer ever since he got the job.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I guess it isn't really surprising considering how well Fat Mamba played at the end of last season and in the playoffs, adding to the fact that Orlando drafted two big men this year and they already have that Harper guy.

Orlando still needs to bring Orton back though. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So the Bulls let CJ Watson go. Their starting point guard next year will be Hinrich?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hinrich until Rose gets back.

Hinrich is still a solid player and he's a great fit for the Bulls type of play, I'm glad to see him back there.

As soon as I saw Watson make that pass to Asik in the final seconds of game 6 of the Bulls-Philly series I knew he was gone from Chicago.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I guess it isn't really surprising considering how well Fat Mamba played at the end of last season and in the playoffs, adding to the fact that Orlando drafted two big men this year and they already have that Harper guy.
> 
> Orlando still needs to bring Orton back though. :side:


Apparently OKC is interested in Orton. :yodawg


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I wonder if the Magic want a do-over on the Bass/Davis trade.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That was a good trade for both teams.

Bass is a better fit in Boston than he was in Orlando, Baby is a better fit in Orlando than he was in Boston.

Apparently the Celtics are in serious talks with Courtney Lee, he had a meeting with Doc on Saturday. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, if Baby can Average like 15 & 8 next season, it'll be great.

Should've fucking kept Wafer, though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVcVs7bJ63g&t=7m25s


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Carter used to be one of those guys that were just below Superstar status. Tmac was better than him. So many guys you wonder what could have been not for injury. Could say the same for Rose if he doesnt come back the same.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Can't say I didn't expect him to ask for a lot of money. I just want to see the figure that he got.


4yrs $36-38 mil


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*









Exhibit A: Why Carlos Boozer sucks


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Story on Michael Beasley being mentored by Norm Nixon http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/articles/2012/07/07/20120707phoenix-suns-michael-beasley-character-will-determine-success.html

I personally like Beasley & thought Minnesota gave up on him too soon due to his demons, but maybe he needs a fresh start...

Select team scrimmaged each other today.. Check http://twitter.com/poormanscommish for play by play & assessment of players


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How many years has he been in the league and how many fresh starts has he had?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Does his first team count as a fresh start? Only his 3rd team since '08 I think.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He's had no 'fresh starts' really. Miami drafting him doesn't count, neither does them dealing him to Minnesota for a 2nd round pick to clear cap space a couple years ago to sign the Big Three.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Beasley would rather get high than reach his full potential in the NBA.

It's a shame too, he could've been great.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bynum has a list lol



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> Among Bynum’s short list of potential free agent landing spots in 2013, Houston is prominent with Dallas and Cleveland, sources tell Y!





> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> Bynum has shown no inclination to agree to an immediate extension if sent to Orlando as part of a Dwight Howard package, sources tell Y!





> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> 
> The Lakers are far more confident Howard would have reasons to re-sign with them, than Magic have that Bynum would in a rebuild in Orlando.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's kind of funny that Cleveland is the most intriguing of those 3 teams right now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

According to various sources, the Nets & Magic have been discussing a trade that would get Howard to Brooklyn but they're searching for a third team that would take Humphries. The Cavs & Sixers have both shown interest in wanting Humph.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> According to various sources, the Nets & Magic have been discussing a trade that would get Howard to Brooklyn but they're searching for a third team that would take Humphries. The Cavs & Sixers have both shown interest in wanting Humph.


Oh no, I cant see Dan Gilbert helping the Nets try to stop LeBron from winning more rings.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That was reported last tuesday, Notorious.

Brooks, Lopez, Humphries and first round picks for 2013, 2014 and 2015 for Dwight with a third team taking Humphries in a S&T.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> That was reported last tuesday, Notorious.
> 
> Brooks, Lopez, Humphries and first round picks for 2013, 2014 and 2015 for Dwight with a third team taking Humphries in a S&T.


There is a new one today saying Cavs are likely to be the third team to take Hump


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What do you see Cleveland giving up?

I'm thinking either a draft pick or Antawn Jamison.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> What do you see Cleveland giving up?
> 
> I'm thinking either a draft pick or Antawn Jamison.


A pick or Luke Walton


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

From what I'm hearing, if the Nets can get a 3rd team the trade is a lock to go down.

But the person who said it isn't in my Fave Five so I believe they're lying until one of my Fave 5 tweets it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Jamison is a UFA so that would be a S&T too.

Avery Bradley is having surgery and won't be back till part way into the season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> How many years has he been in the league and how many fresh starts has he had?


About his 4th-5th year..Only his 2nd fresh start but he was traded to Minnesota to sign Bosh & LeBron..Actually played well in Minnesota until him & Adleman bumped heads..Norm Nixon has Beasley on the right track & I think Phoenix is an organization that won't let him fall off track either..He needs stability because it's something he's never had


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Why can't the Magic afford Humphries now that Anderson is gone? I don't see why the deal is resting on this.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't think the Magic want Humphries and the Nets don't want to keep Humphries.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Why can't the Magic afford Humphries now that Anderson is gone? I don't see why the deal is resting on this.


Why the fuck would they want him? They just got rid of Anderson, who's better than him and would make about the same as him. It's all economics, dude. Why take him when he wouldn't start over Glen or Lopez and pay him around $9 Million to come off the bench?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They should want him. Who's going to rebound for Lopez?

In any case, I don't see why the moves have to be done at the same time. Priority 1 for the Tragic should be to get as many assets as they can for Dwight and I'd consider Humphries an asset. They can always trade Humphries after.

I don't necessarily think Anderson is better. They are completely different players who excel at completely different things.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

> Raptors fan calling the Magic the 'Tragic'


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Humphries is a double-double machine, Anderson is a product of playing off Dwight Howard. I'd take Humphries over Anderson every day of the week.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He rebounds. Good for him. You don't think Anderson could average a double double w/o Dwight getting all of the boards?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Magic are dealing with the departure of a franchise centre from sunny Florida for the second time. They are the Tragic.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> He rebounds. Good for him. You don't think Anderson could average a double double w/o Dwight getting all of the boards?


Except Kris is a great rebounder, I hope you're not implying that the only reason Kris averages a double-double is because of Brook's lack of rebounding. Anderson averaged under 5 rebounds a game in the playoffs playing next to the 6'8 Glen Davis.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> The Magic are dealing with the departure of a franchise centre from sunny Florida for the second time. They are the Tragic.


Lost Shaq, get T-Mac. Lose T-Mac, get Dwight. Lose Dwight...

It's a revolving door, man. Another great swingman will be coming to Orlando. Marshon Brooks will be T-Mac level if he comes to Orlando and steadily improves.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The problem is the revolving door happens before they develop into a contender.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So, going to the Finals doesn't = contender?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Why the fuck would they want him? They just got rid of Anderson, who's better than him and would make about the same as him. It's all economics, dude. Why take him when he wouldn't start over Glen or Lopez and pay him around $9 Million to come off the bench?


Andersen is no way in hell better than Hump and Hump would start over Glen, are you serious?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They weren't really serious contenders that year. Everyone and their mothers thought the Cavs were going to the finals and the Magic just jobbed in the final anyway. What I mean is they've never been able to develop into a team that year in year out are considered a serious contender for any length of time.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

...They've been around the top of the East for the past 5 years, bro. 

@ Xile: Yes. Yes I am serious. I fail to see anything impressive about Kris Humphries other than his rebounding numbers. I'm a pretty big fan of his, too, so it's not like I'm being biased just to get my point across.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

And there's always been a few teams in the east that were considered more of contenders and several teams in the west as well. You're missing my point entirely though. My point is, they've gotten as far as they've gotten and are now, once again, starting over. It's...tragic.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Your point is...Bullshit. You said that the team that was in the NBA Finals was not a contender for the NBA title despite being closer than any other team in the East to win it that season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Which isn't my main point at all. Nevermind genius.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Everytime Dwight's stupid ass opens his mouth, he manages to mess up his trade value even more. 

Unless there is a third or maybe a fourth team getting involved, Brooklyn is not getting him. They will be stuck with Joe Johnson's albatross of a contract and a newly-suckered D-Will.

Dwight will either A) Come back to Orlando with his tail tucked in between his legs... only to have Rob Hennigan, the new GM con him into signing an extension and then trading his ass to like Milwaukee or Sacramento and have him rot out there.

or

B) Settle on the Lakers and say that that was him preferred destination all along and he's happy to continue the legacy of great big man in Laker land.

The Nets have nothing Orlando is interested in.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:westbrook2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What are you talking about? This deal is close...


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



sjones8 said:


> Everytime Dwight's stupid ass opens his mouth, he manages to mess up his trade value even more.
> 
> Unless there is a third or maybe a fourth team getting involved, Brooklyn is not getting him. They will be stuck with Joe Johnson's albatross of a contract and a newly-suckered D-Will.
> 
> ...


Someone has not been informed


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

For the record as well. Pretty much all deals between the Magic and Lakers were ruled out when Dwight wasn't sure if he would extend with the Lakers or not and now Bynum has pretty much said he wouldn't want to extend with the Magic. This isn't happening.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> Someone has not been informed


I actually kept my eyes on that situation, thank you very much.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think they're both bluffing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It doesn't really matter if they're bluffing. Stars are not going to be tossed around with chance.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I just hope Orlando trades Dwight and gets it all over with.

I'm sick of all these superstars demanding trades.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rondo's next when Pierce & KG retire.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I just hope Orlando trades Dwight and gets it all over with.
> 
> I'm sick of all these superstars demanding trades.


Stuff like this needs to come to an end. The more Dwight's stupid ass opens his mouth about not wanting to go here and not wanting to go there, it puts the Magic in a bad situation.

It's not about winning for Dwight. It stopped being about winning about 2 years ago.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dan Gilbert helping create a super team is a joke within itself


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Gilbert would do anything to stop the Heat.

Raja Bell bought out by the Jazz, Kobe recruited him hard to come to the Lakers before the 10-11 season, wouldn't be surprised to see him go there to re-unite with Nash.

Some footage of the Team USA scrimmages, Kyrie Irving is going to be a star mark my words will be the best PG in the NBA in a minimum of 3 years.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'll agree with you there, Mr. Notorious.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You're the first here to agree with me.

I said that in the last thread and no one agreed.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kyrie Irving man. That dude stylin on all these cats. 

Dirty handles.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> You're the first here to agree with me.
> 
> I said that in the last thread and no one agreed.


I'm not gonna start another war but yep, you were public enemy #1 when it came to Irving...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Gilbert would do anything to stop the Heat.
> 
> Raja Bell bought out by the Jazz, Kobe recruited him hard to come to the Lakers before the 10-11 season, wouldn't be surprised to see him go there to re-unite with Nash.
> 
> Some footage of the Team USA scrimmages, *Kyrie Irving is going to be a star mark my words will be the best PG in the NBA in a minimum of 3 years.*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao

Rose will be out of the fucking NBA in 3 years.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Maestro said:


>


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> :lmao
> 
> Rose will be out of the fucking NBA in 3 years.


Answer this question for me: why can't I be the MVP? why?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


>


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Is that top left pick where Cutler broke a nail and pussed out of the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kyrie > Rose.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Is that top left pick where Cutler broke a nail and pussed out of the playoffs.


Nah. It was his knee, brah. 100% legitimate. Two weeks later he's spotted in Orange County, CA running on the beach with his girl Kristin C.



Notorious said:


> Kyrie > Rose.


please don't start this again. you say this without someone new every year.

EDIT: lawls. WITH***


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Someone captioned this on twitter "Kobe to LeBron: Wrap it up" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yes. Kyrie will be better than:

Rose
Rondo
Westbrook
Deron Williams
Chris Paul
Tony Parker


NAHHHHHTT!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kristin Cavallari likely does speed up the recovery process considerably. 

Rose hadn't peaked when he got hurt. It's hard to say who would have been better because Rose will likely never reach his full potential now. Current healthy Rose > Irving.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I love how you people make it seem like Kyrie can't be better than those guys. He will.

Parker's days as an elite PG are numbered. Rondo goes as far as his jumper goes. Westbrook has peaked, CP3 & Deron have been regressing every year. His only competition of players currently in the NBA is Rose and I believe Kyrie will be better than Rose in 2015.

HATERS GONNA HATE. KYRIE WILL BE THE BEST PG IN THE NBA IN 3 YEARS.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So now all of a sudden Rondo isn't better than Irving because he has no jumper. Westbrook has peaked. Well its a hell of a peak then isn't it? 23 points and 6 assists. CP3 will always be elite because he is a great shooter as well as being a ball handler and wayyyyyyyyyy better passer than irving can dream of being. Irving will be Deron Williams. Never play on a contender and have to be the primary #1 scorer. And Rose has been MVP Irving wont come close to EVER being an MVP. come on now.

And thats not even considering the point guards that will come in the NBA in 3 years.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kyrie Irving.


:mark:



My favorite PG, right next to Deron.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I said Rondo goes as far as his jumper, meaning if from 3 years from now Rondo still doesn't have a consistent jumper, Kyrie will be better than him. Kyrie has a very good jumper, is a good passer, and a gifted scorer. Right now Kyrie's main weakness is his defense and his defense can always improve. CP3 won't always be elite, if you believe that you're delusional.

How do you know Irving will never come close to being an MVP? Who cares if Rose has been an MVP? Jason Kidd never won the MVP and I'd take peak Kidd over every PG in the NBA currently.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Healthy Paul > Ason Kidd.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

even if rondo doesnt develop a jumper in 3 years he will still be better than Irving. Cp3 will always be better than irving because he has a better all around game. Something irving cant acquire. Court vision and stuff like that. You're saying in 3 years cp3's game will deteriorate so much that irving will be better? No. And im saying Rose hasnt peaked either. In 3 years he will be better than Irving as well. And why the hell would you take Kidd over CP3. Even kidd 5-9 years ago isnt better than CP3. give kidd a jumper and you have cp3.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It is WAY too early to say if Irving will ever be MVP. That is completely off based to say he will never be MVP.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

in order to be mvp your team has to be top 3 in the league. will the cavs ever be top 3?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ason Kidd led his team to the Finals twice, CP3 can't even get past the 2nd round. :kobe

You're making it seem like Irving is some scrub, Irving is already a top 10 PG just after his rookie year, he's only gonna improve for the next 3 years. CP3 has peaked, he's been regressing every year.

Your team doesn't have to be top 3 in the NBA to be MVP. The Heat didn't have a top 3 record this year. I don't think Nash was on a top 3 team when he won his 2nd MVP either.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> in order to be mvp your team has to be top 3 in the league. will the cavs ever be top 3?


Maybe? Who knows? Not you or I.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

i never said irving was a scrub im saying he wont be THE BEST POINT GUARD IN THE NBA at any point. Especially in 3 years. That's rediculous. 

But we'll see. It's like what I said about Sullinger. I think he will be a huge steal and become a great player. Alot of people dissagree and say he wont.

We'll see what happens with Kyrie.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You think Sullinger will be great but not Kyrie. :kobe

I don't see what's so off-base about me thinking Kyrie being the best in 3 years. CP3 became the best PG in the NBA in his third season, three years from now Kyrie will be approaching his 5th season in the NBA.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

cp3 and kyrie are different players thats why. One has all the tools of a GREAT point guard and one has the tools of a Deron Williams. Why is that so hard to understand? Being the best PG require skills that Kyrie doesnt have/cant acquire.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What PG skills does Kyrie not have? I really wanna hear this.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

i already said court vision. the ability to pass like cp3. stuff like that.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

so bynum would not sign an extension with the magic. i just want this dwight bullshit to end


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> i already said court vision. the ability to pass like cp3. stuff like that.


?

How do you really know what Kyrie sees on the court in a year on the CAVS of all teams and a few games with Duke.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> i already said court vision. the ability to pass like cp3. stuff like that.


Kyrie has good court vision and he's a good passer.

Just because he isn't better than CP3 at those aspects doesn't mean he can't be a better player than him.

Steve Nash has better court vision and is a better passer than Derrick Rose but there's not many who would take Steve Nash over healthy Derrick Rose.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> cp3 and kyrie are different players thats why. One has all the tools of a GREAT point guard and one has the tools of a Deron Williams. Why is that so hard to understand? Being the best PG require skills that Kyrie doesnt have/cant acquire.


:busta

This ***** is saying that Deron Williams is NOT a great PG. ***** please, I might take him over any other PG in the NBA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nigeria beat the Dominican Republic and now they're in the Olympics for the first time ever. Fucking Ike Diogu just shitted on Al Horford.

Hopefully Nigeria can get some more NBA players to come play for them before the Olympics start maybe Ekpe Udoh, Kelenna Azubuike, Festus Ezeli from the Warriors. Great underdog story.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Don't matter, son. Iguodala can beat any other team 5-on-1.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> :busta
> 
> This ***** is saying that Deron Williams is NOT a great PG. ***** please, I might take him over any other PG in the NBA.


I lol'd. He said one has all the tools of a GREAT point guard and one has the tools of a Deron Williams. :bosh


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

DO NOT DISS DERON WILLIAMS I REPEAT DO NOT


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao did Notorious say a 23 year old Westbrook has peaked? Ok.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> I lol'd. He said one has all the tools of a GREAT point guard and one has the tools of a Deron Williams. :bosh


I wanna know who he thinks a great PG is, if it's not Deron. Rondo?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> .In an interview with Yahoo! Sports, Love urged Minnesota's management to acquire the necessary talent to make the franchise a contender. If the Timberwolves don't start winning this season, Love isn't sure how long he'll want to be a part of Minnesota's future.
> "My patience is not high," Love said. "Would yours be, especially when I'm a big proponent of greatness surrounding itself with greatness? All these [Team USA] guys seem to have great players around them.
> "It's tough seeing all these guys that are young and older who have all played in the playoffs. When they start talking about that, I have nothing to talk about. If I don’t make the playoffs next year I don’t know what will happen."


UH-OH


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He just signed a 4 year extension. UH-OH nothing.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

love has a team that can make noise next year


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> I wanna know who he thinks a great PG is, if it's not Deron. Rondo?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Love has every right to fucking complain.

David Kahn consistently puts a shitty team around him. Been in the league four years and the most wins his team has had is 26 which was this past season. Only good players he was playing with were Ricky Rubio and Nikola Pekovic and Rubio got injured halfway through the year so really the only good player on the team beside him was Pekovic. Everyone else was average at best. He's the best PF in the NBA, he deserves better than that.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Love has an opt out in his contract by the way


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Love is getting treated just like KG was in Minnesota and if David Kahn continues putting a shitty supporting cast around him then I hope Love bails out early and doesn't waste 12 years of his career there.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> He just signed a 4 year extension. UH-OH nothing.


Brother Love has a 3yr opt out...He don't play


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rondo would easily be the best PG if he had a shot like Williams or even a Chris Paul no doubt. 

K Love should feel that way. Its actually good when you have these young superstars demanding talent around them. See what happened to Lebron where they didnt put any talent around him for 7 years. Love is one of the great players in the NBA why be great on a losing team every year when you can be great somewhere else and actually be happy by winning. Always thought if he was on a winning team he would get some MVP votes. how does someone who averages 26 points a game 14 rebounds a game get no Love : top 5 in points and rebounds.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> I wanna know who he thinks a great PG is, if it's not Deron. Rondo?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


>


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You guys are acting like rebuilding is easy. Rubio was great and the injury was a freak accident, they would have likely made the playoffs if they hadn't happened. It's not like the TWolves are trying to stay with what they got and do nothing.

And only the last three years of KG's Timberwolves' career was a waste and he didn't even want to leave then because he was loyal as fuck, but then again, Celtics' fans know nothing about loyalty. :bron2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

East needs another super team anyway...I'm calling Brother Love to the city of brotherly love


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Exactly my point, KG was too loyal. He wasted the majority of his prime on a team with a stupid ass front office that kept putting a mediocre supporting cast around him. There's no coincidence that when the Wolves finally put a good supporting cast around KG they had the best record in the West and went to the WCF. The majority of KG's years with the Wolves were a waste because they only put a championship caliber supporting cast around him once. Once in those 12 years. Anytime the 2nd best player on your team is Wally fucking Szczerbiak, you have a right to complain.

Love should bolt the first chance he gets if Minny keeps on putting a shitty supporting cast around him, he doesn't deserve that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rubio hurt & he's asking to win now = Trade demands by all star break if Minnesota isn't fighting for a playoff spot


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Love/his agent aren't stupid enough to try to ask for a trade demand on the first year of his contract. You realize he will have literally no leverage and it would only hurt his credability.

THREE YEARS, LOVE TO THE LAKERS. BOOK IT.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Love isn't asking to win now though.

Love just wants to be on a perennial playoff team, not a team fighting for the 8th seed every year like the Rockets or Jazz, but at least a team like the Grizzlies or Nuggets that's in the playoffs every year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Lakers will have no players in three years. Nash/Kobe/MWP/Gasol all retired in three years.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nah he is asking to win now, specifically the upcoming season Love wants out


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No leverage? he can not show up. He has enough money he can hold out until traded.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

"It's tough seeing all these guys that are young and older who have all played in the playoffs. When they start talking about that, I have nothing to talk about. If I don’t make the playoffs next year I don’t know what will happen."

Of course his ultimate goal is to win a title but he wants to at least make the playoffs this year. And you know I honestly wouldn't be surprised if some of his USA teammates were trying to recruit him to come to their teams. Trade Ibaka & Harden for Love. :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

But they're not making the playoffs with Rubio still hurt & he's mad they didn't get anyone to replace him while he was injured & Minnesota still hasnt did anything..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

...you guys aren't serious right? ZERO LEVERAGE. Maybe in two years he can demand a trade, but there is literally nothing he can do until like the third year of his contract. There is a reason it rarely(actually I don't it's EVER happened before) happens that a player asks to be traded before the last year of his contract.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> The Lakers will have no players in three years. Nash/Kobe/MWP/Gasol all retired in three years.


exactly. WHICH MEANS CAP ROOM. WHICH MEANS LOVE/BYNUM FRONT COURT. WHICH MEANS RAPE.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think it rarely happens because most players usually wait to see what the team does before they say they want out..Most of the big names that have been traded or will be, waited to ask out till their last yr or yr before last yr of their contract..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They'll be shitty enough to draft SHABAZZ in the contraction draft when the NBA contracts Charlotte and Toronto


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Apparently Orlando is not interested in the Swag Mamba A.K.A MarSwag Brooks, and want the Nets to flip Brooks for a better trade piece. Ok.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

no, it rarely happens because the players have no leverage. a player cannot play poorly for three years otherwise their value goes down and the city/fans will quickly reject them making their market value drop. hold out are also impossible for three years, the player is basically forced to play until the last year of their contract and then usually try to make their demands or say they'll walk out during FA leaving the team with nothing. If a player could ask for a trade demand any year in their contract with everything going smoothly, don't you think Gordon would try to do the same thing as soon as he is eliglibe to be traded in December? It just doesn't work. All around it's just a poor thing for a player to try to do(unless you're Kobe, in which case you can rape someone and still be loved :kobe3). Not just in the NBA btw, in all sports, people don't ask for trades until the last year of their contract.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> Apparently Orlando is not interested in the Swag Mamba A.K.A MarSwag Brooks, and want the Nets to flip Brooks for a better trade piece. Ok.


:jordan4


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> ...you guys aren't serious right? ZERO LEVERAGE. Maybe in two years he can demand a trade, but there is literally nothing he can do until like the third year of his contract. There is a reason it rarely(actually I don't it's EVER happened before) happens that a player asks to be traded before the last year of his contract.


Because they're idiots and need the money, if they plan it out beforehand, they won't need it. Don't spend extravegeantly as a rookie, sign an extension other teams can't offer, and then boom, sit out until you're traded. Not that hard to get an apartment vs a mansion.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If Love wants out next year, he'll get out & not just that, Minnesota will get a lot back for him..watch


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> :jordan4


ESPN Article


> Orlando does not want Humphries or Brooks, so the Nets began looking for a third team to pull in to help push the deal through.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

^^he won't get out unless TWolves get something better for him, they have no reason to trade him otherwise. I'll watch and be right, shit like this never happens.



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Because they're idiots and need the money, if they plan it out beforehand, they won't need it. Don't spend extravegeantly as a rookie, sign an extension other teams can't offer, and then boom, sit out until you're traded. Not that hard to get an apartment vs a mansion.


NBA doesn't really have hold outs like the NFL does. you get fined heavily and suspended I believe, it's the same thing as the NFL where the player can just not play.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So...

Orlando does not want Marshon Brooks or Kris Humphries, but they DO want Brook fucking Lopez?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> So...
> 
> Orlando does not want Marshon Brooks or Kris Humphries, but they DO want Brook fucking Lopez?


Apparently the Deal includes 11 players and 5 draft picks between the Nets,Magic and Cavs. Who know's what you guy"s get.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Better get Kyrie fucking Irving.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Minnesota will get something better for him because they're not up against him becoming a free agent where they have to take the best lowball deal out there...Teams will throw their best offers to Minnesota & they'll jump on the best one possible or suffer the consequences of getting worse offers as time goes on


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Better get Kyrie fucking Irving.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Johnson and Flynn. Bust and bust. That's why Minny has so little talent around Love. And I won't be mad if he leaves.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Why does Orlando have to deal with the two teams who have no fucking trade assets? Like, what the hell does Cleveland have to offer?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Vaj.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> Vaj.


A front line of Glen Davis, Anderson Varejao and Brook Lopez would make me CRY.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Why does Orlando have to deal with the two teams who have no fucking trade assets? Like, what the hell does Cleveland have to offer?


Lakers, Kings, Heat, Raptors, & their own draft picks


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Eh, at this rate, I want to see Dwight just leave Orlando through Free Agency and walk away. Orlando still has an awful front office.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nice opinion, dude. Got some evidence to back that up?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Nice opinion, dude. Got some evidence to back that up?


Evidence of what? still having a bad front office? this summer with dwight is enough said. but i know you probably a little mad.


not completely mad, just a little.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

wat

Hennigan's been on the job for like 2 weeks. There's no rush to trade him.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

where else are the magic going to get a better deal? it would make more sense to get rid of him sooner than later. you dont want to have him there when the season starts. it will just be a big dark cloud around the team...


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Why does Orlando have to deal with the two teams who have no fucking trade assets? Like, what the hell does Cleveland have to offer?


More important...why Cleveland in the first place? Even if they have something to give, they sure as hell aren't getting anything but scrubs in return.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



GOD said:


> where else are the magic going to get a better deal? it would make more sense to get rid of him sooner than later. you dont want to have him there when the season starts. it will just be a big dark cloud around the team...


Still like 4 months, bro. Calm your nips. No team ever just makes a trade; every deal takes days to go over and finalize. Especially one where you're pretty much killing your franchise.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Still like 4 months, bro. Calm your nips. No team ever just makes a trade; every deal takes days to go over and finalize. Especially one where you're pretty much killing your franchise.


good luck finding a head coach bro!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Alright. I'd be elated with Brian Shaw. Absolutely fucking ecstatic.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I want Shaw. :bron3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Still loling that those morons hired Brown over him.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

yeah shaw would be a good hire. lakers really shit the bed on that one


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Summer League: Nets play Orlando tomorrow in the morning by the way


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

the season just ended. fuck summer league, not in the mood right now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Oh, yeah...

Ish Smith is going to fucking murder the Nets.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Is Team USA's exhibition game against the Dominican Republic going to be televised Thursday?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Brooks gonna drop 50.

So if a trade goes down, and Brooks is on the Magic, does he play for Orlando or does he just sit out? Im guessing he will sit out

Don't know if the U.S games are gonna be televised


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

NEVER FUCKING MIND. ADAM "THE FUCK GREATEST OF ALL TIME" MORRISON IS PLAYING TOMORROW FOR THE NETS. :mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

since the relocation to brooklyn the nets could use some ratings. they need to look into scal


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> Brooks gonna drop 50.
> 
> So if a trade goes down, and Brooks is on the Magic, does he play for Orlando or does he just sit out? Im guessing he will sit out
> 
> Don't know if the U.S games are gonna be televised


Definitely not gonna happen before the game tomorrow, dude.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If anyone cares here's the Orlando Summer League Schedule
http://www.nba.com/magic/news/magic_to_host_airtran_airways_orlando_pro_summer_league_2012.html

Players to watch - Marshon Brooks, Andre Drummond, Brandon Knight, Enes Kanter, Jared Sullinger, Perry Jones, Alec Burks, Fab Melo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

And Adam Morrison. how the fuck did you forget him?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So, the deal is almost done, apparently. :artest2

http://www.orlandopinstripedpost.co...a-trade-rumors-magic-nets-cavaliers-three-way


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Is Team USA's exhibition game against the Dominican Republic going to be televised Thursday?


Yes.

News updates.
- Dwight trade is rumored to have 14 players involved. Some players that were named were Dwight, Lopez, Marswag, Humph & J-Rich.
- Kings re-sign Jason Thompson on a 4 year, 24 mil deal.
- DeJuan Blair is expecting to be traded from the Spurs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So, the Magic beat the Nets 92-88 to kick off the Summer League...

Andrew Nicholson (Magic 1st round pick this year) had 24 points, 12 rebounds, 2 assists and 2 blocks
UDFA PG Maalik Wayns had 11 points, 10 assists, 3 steals and 2 rebounds

Marshon Brooks had 3 points (0-10 from the floor), 4 rebounds, 4 assists and 4 TO :kobe

-----

Nicholson was very impressive. I know it's just the SL, but if he can play somewhat like he did today in the NBA, I'll be very happy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Brooks was tanking for his new team.

Sullinger is overweight lol.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nicholson sounds promising. Let's go MAGIC!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Perry Jones out there shitting on Sullinger. 

Some more Dwight news.

Woj is saying in the proposed deal, Orlando will send Dwight, J-Rich and Earl Clark to Brooklyn. Orlando gets Brook Lopez, Damion James, Shelden Williams, and 3 or 4 1st round picks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JoeRulz said:


> Nicholson sounds promising. Let's go MAGIC!


Another Magic fan? :jordan3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

DAT KYRIE.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Adrian Wojnarowski said:


> In current structure of deal, Orlando gets Brook Lopez, Damion James, Shelden Williams, Luke Walton and 3 or 4 1st rounders, sources tell Y!












Pretty sure James/Williams/Walton are expiring after this upcoming season, though. May be wrong. I _guess_ that would be a plus.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

This is the full proposed deal according to Woj.
Brooklyn receives: Dwight Howard, Jason Richardson, Earl Clark
Orlando receives: Brook Lopez, Damion James, Luke Walton, Shelden Williams, 3 future 1st round picks
Cleveland receives: Kris Humphries, Quentin Richardson, Sundiata Gaines, 1st round pick and cash from the Nets
4th team receives: Marshon Brooks


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

WHY THE FUCK DOES ORLANDO NOT TAKE MARSHON? At least get one fucking player form the deal aside from Lopez who isn't just going to be used to get under the cap. And fuck, TRADE HEDO.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Who gets Brooks, and what are they giving? Warriors got stuff to move 8*D


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The 4th team sends a 1st round pick to Orlando and receives Marshon.

They're trying to find a 4th team now. The Warriors should get in, let Rush walk and have Klay/Marswag as their SG rotation.

But I'd be surprised if that deal actually happens.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

IDK, if whomever gets Brooks gives another 1st to Orlando, I'll be fine not getting him.

*Edit: *Apparently, I was right. ;D


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Just turned on the Celts/Thunder summer league game. Apparently Perry Jones is doing pretty good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

PJIII is lighting the Celtics up. Been the best player of the game thus far. Never denied that he's talented, I consider him much like Beasley...goes as far as his work ethic/dedication takes him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So basically orlando would rather have a bunch of throw in expiring contracts and a first round pick than humphries and marshon. Not sure I'd want that. Humphries is leverage, a lot of teams in the west want extra rebounding.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The 4th team sends a 1st round pick to Orlando and receives Marshon.
> 
> They're trying to find a 4th team now. The Warriors should get in, let Rush walk and have Klay/Marswag as their SG rotation.
> 
> But I'd be surprised if that deal actually happens.


Their first is only top-6 protected next year, so they couldn't.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

this will change the landscape of the eastern conference. lets see how it goes


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Berg says Armon Johnson would also go to the Magic in the deal.



Deron Williams said:



> Dwight and I have talked about playing together for years


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Pacers to match Blazers offer for Hibbert..*does the cabbage patch*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*










THE BEAST has debuted.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> THE BEAST has debuted.


Yeah, Andrew Nicholson is pretty great, eh? Better than Sullinger.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Little Stockton playing for the Jazz summer league team.

I hope he makes it onto a final roster in October.

Oh yeah and Drummond is a beast.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yea nicholson was a beast too. No doubt he looked great. But so did Sully


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*










GOAT


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's summer league......


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Apparently Clippers are the fourth and would take back Brooks. 

How many guards do they have? Hope Brooks gets playing time


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Chad Ford saying the Clippers will be the 4th team and will acquire Marshon Brooks and give up a lottery protected 1st round pick to Orlando in the proposed deal.

Congratulations Clippers. You just got Nick Young 2.0.

So that would make CP3, Billups, Bledsoe, Crawford, Marswag, hopefully they don't bring back Randy Foye.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Chad Ford saying the Clippers will be the 4th team and will acquire Marshon Brooks and give up a lottery protected 1st round pick to Orlando in the proposed deal.
> 
> Congratulations Clippers. You just got Nick Young 2.0.



Nick young does not have half the IQ as Brooks.

This also means instead of trading the TPE for Evans we can use Brooks and keep the TPE.

Clippers bench is gonna be nuts by the way


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They're both chuckers, black holes on offense and shitty defenders.

Only difference is Nick Young has more swag.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ford says the deal now includes dumping both J-Rich and Duhon onto Brooklyn. I was on the fence before, but anything to get rid 
of Duhon! :kobe3


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> They're both chuckers, black holes on offense and shitty defenders.


Now Brooks is identified as a chucker? 

The first half of the season he was lighting it up. There is a reason he averaged 14 PPG in his rookie season. If you wanna call him a chucker also keep in mind that his first season was a lock out season with no training camp and summer league than find.

Rather take Hedo than Poohan


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yes he's a chucker. Who cares if he averaged 14 PPG? Kobe averaged 27 and he's one of the biggest chuckers in the NBA.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Being a chucker isn't necessarily a bad thing...


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Yes he's a chucker. Who cares if he averaged 14 PPG? Kobe averaged 27 and he's one of the biggest chuckers in the NBA.


There is no logic behind that.

And im not gonna argue if a kid is a chucker after his first season which was a lock out season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yes there is logic.

The amount of points you score per game doesn't change the fact you're a chucker.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So magic want Luke Walton but they dont want Brooks


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So because he's a rookie he isn't a chucker?

Yeah ok :kobe


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> So because he's a rookie he isn't a chucker?
> 
> Yeah ok :kobe


We are still on this topic? If your gonna cast a judgement on a kid who has played only 1 season and a lock out season than find. 

Dude was a steal at 25 and if he is a chucker, he is one chucker who I want on my team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So what if he was a rookie, he was a chucker in college too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> So magic want Luke Walton but they dont want Brooks


They're looking to shed salary, and Walton's deal will be expiring, allowing them to do so.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

luke walton also brings some entertainment


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I like Brooks, he's just gotta prove he can put the ball in the hole more ways than one & be able to contribute other ways than just scoring..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I like Brooks too but I'm not gonna be a blind fan.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Boston got a steal in Sullinger


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*









Wow..and it's not like Dwight's big man peers are THAT great..Dwight's numbers should be much much better imo


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I like Brooks too but I'm not gonna be a blind fan.


You will be for Irving though


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> Wow..and it's not like Dwight's big man peers are THAT great..Dwight's numbers should be much much better imo


Sucks at FTs and no face up or a real back to the basket game. He's just athletically superior to all his peers. His real value is on the defensive side IMO.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Boston got a steal in Sullinger












Just kidding but yea he looked great today.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm not being a blind fan for Irving.

Yeah I'm a blind fan because I think he'll be the best PG in the NBA in 3 years.

Judging by the comments you make about Kyrie you obviously have seen very little of him play.

@Myst: Shaq & Wilt were awful FT shooters too. Worse than Dwight when they were at their peaks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hey STARZ, why the fuck is Deron Williams not a great PG?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

what i meant was kyrie has the makings of Deron Williams. Thats his ceiling. Is Deron Williams the best PG in the NBA. No. So therefore Kyrie cant be either. 

Deron Williams is great just not best in the league.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Alright. He's #2, then.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Deron Williams aint number 2 either..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's not like CP3 is the consensus best PG in the league. You can make a case for Deron being better, you can make a case for Rose being better.

Deron has also had playoff success unlike Christopher, Deron has led his team past the 2nd round.

And if Kyrie's ceiling is Deron Williams, he can damn well be the best PG in the NBA.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> Deron Williams aint number 2 either..


Boom!

In all seriousness Notorious put it best


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> Deron Williams aint number 2 either..


Rank your top 10 PGs so I can laugh hysterically.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

My top 10:
1. Chris Paul
2. Deron Williams
3. Derrick Rose
4. Russell Westbrook
5. Rajon Rondo
6. Tony Parker
7. Steve Nash
8. Kyrie Irving
9. Ty Lawson
10. Kyle Lowry

:mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

1.Chris Paul
2.Derick Rose
3.Rondo
4.Your boyfriend Deron Williams
5.Westbrook
6.John Wall
6a.Irving
8. Nash
9.Tony Parker
10.Rubio/Lawson/Lowry

whatever


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

LelBron James after winning the gold this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> 1.Chris Paul
> 2.Derick Rose
> 3.Rondo
> 4.Your boyfriend Deron Williams
> ...


So, you don't think that Kyrie Irving, the guy you listed at 6 after just his first year, could become the best PG in the NBA in a few years when all of those players ahead of him are declining and Kyrie is just hitting his prime?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rondo better than Deron? John Wall better than Parker?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

rondo's way better than deron what the huck?

and no im saying the people above irving wont decline THAT MUCH.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You know they don't really have to decline drastically. Irving can just improve to the point that he surpasses them. Just a thought.

And no Rondo isn't way better than Deron. Danny Ainge would trade Rondo in a heartbeat if the Nets were willing to do a Deron for Rondo swap straight up.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

well he wont. just my thought


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yet you have no reasons as to why he won't.

You're just delusional.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I laughed hysterically @ Wall being on there, btw. So, thank you for delivering upon my wishes.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

dont see why wall being on there would be funny? he can become better than irving.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'll wait a full season to totally assess Deron but Rondo had the better season than him for sure.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> dont see why wall being on there would be funny? he can become better than irving.


Because we're talking current top 10 PGs, and currently, Wall is shooting under 40% (7% from three) with 4 TO per game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> dont see why wall being on there would be funny? he can become better than irving.


Yeah he can.

Except it will be a little difficult seeing as Irving is already the superior player.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> . Roy Hibbert was turned around at the airport....in the security line when he was told the Pacers were matching


....


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I thought the new CBA was supposed to bring balance to the Force....I mean, competitive balance. What a joke. Players still get to go where they want and their old teams will still suffer.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Marcus Camby to the Knicks for Toney Douglas, Josh Harrellson, Jerome Jordan and 2014 & 2015 Knicks 2nd round picks.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> I laughed hysterically @ Wall being on there, btw. So, thank you for delivering upon my wishes.


him being on the list indicated that he was trolling to me and i'm a wizards fan. 

i read somewhere that the trailblazers want MCGEE.

edit: i forgot the rockets got more forwards.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Marcus Camby to the Knicks for Toney Douglas, Josh Harrellson, Jerome Jordan and 2014 & 2015 Knicks 2nd round picks.


SO Rockets added 2 more PF's.

Someone tell me what the fuck are they trying to do?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nah Jorts & Jordan are centers.
So now their list of PF's and C's on their team is
Scola
Patterson
Morris
Jones
White
Motiejunas
Brockman
Leuer
Jorts
Jordan
Smith

DAT MOREY.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



IMPULSE said:


> him being on the list indicated that he was trolling to me and i'm a wizards fan.
> 
> i read somewhere that the trailblazers want MCGEE.
> 
> edit: i forgot the rockets got more forwards.


so im trolling but the guy who says irving will be the best point guard in the nba in 3 years isnt..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Nah Jorts & Jordan are centers.
> So now their list of PF's and C's on their team is
> Scola
> Patterson
> ...


They're building ROBO-PF

HEAD: MARCUS MORRIS
HAIR: LUIS SCOLA
ARMS: JOSH HARRELSON (Shooting stroke)
HANDS: JON LEUER
BODY: PATRICK PATTERSON
LEGS: GREG SMITH
FEET: DONATAS MOTIEJUNAS
NAME: JON BROCKMAN
MENTALITY: ROYCE WHITE


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

There's a better chance of Irving being the best PG in the NBA in 3 years than Wall currently being a top 10 PG.

Wall shot 7% from three this year. 7. *7.* 7 *7.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Knicks really gave up 3 players & two 2nd rd picks for Camby? This can't be life


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Nah Jorts & Jordan are centers.
> So now their list of PF's and C's on their team is
> Scola
> Patterson
> ...


:busta


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

that isn't funny WWF for various reasons.

if you can't beat the heat. cockblock the heat. 

a lot can happen in 3 years and irving shows promise. i would do anything for the cavs to trade him for wall.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> There's a better chance of Irving being the best PG in the NBA in 3 years than Wall currently being a top 10 PG.
> 
> Wall shot 7% from three this year. 7. *7.* 7 *7.*


Damn, Really? A season ago, people were claiming Wall to be the next big PG.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



HeatWave said:


> Knicks really gave up 3 players & two 2nd rd picks for Camby? This can't be life


I waited for this moment for a long time.

No more watching him get completely leveled by screens; no more watching him jumping in the middle of the line while passing and causing an offensive foul, and most importantly, no more watching him dribble the ball around like a goddamn fool.

It needed to be done.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Who is him? Who are you talking about? Can't be Camby.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

apparently houston is stacking assets b/c the still want dwight, but orlando prefers lopez as a centerpiece than picking through the rocket's roster. the roster figure if they stack the menu, the magic might like a particular combo of big men. 

i think that's what's going on otherwise he has a fetish.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Who is him? Who are you talking about? Can't be Camby.


Toney Douglas? I'm guessing he's a knick fan?


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Who is him? Who are you talking about? Can't be Camby.


I was talking about Toney Douglas. I was too busy keeping up with the Dwight Howard trade or lack thereof.

My Bad.

And by the way, who said that I was a Knicks fan?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Danny Green re-signs with the Spurs on a 3 year, 12 mil deal.

Decent deal despite the fact that he went GHOST in the playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

DANNY did wonders for me in fantasy last year. good guy.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



sjones8 said:


> I was talking about Toney Douglas. I was too busy keeping up with the Dwight Howard trade or lack thereof.
> 
> My Bad.
> 
> And by the way, who said that I was a Knicks fan?


well thats what i assumed since you cared so much about the trade and happy you dont have to see douglas play again...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

This point guard discussion is beyond silly.

Here are my contributions:

1) John Wall is NOT a top 10 PG. He has NO basketball IQ at all. 
2) Deron is a great PG. Could go either way with him and Paul a lot of the time.
3) Irving already shoots better than Paul and Deron imo. Better range, better set shooter, a bit behind on shooting off the dribble but I think overall he's the better shooter. That being said, they are better at pretty much every other aspect right now
4) Irving does have good court vision and is a good passer. People need to realize he plays for the Cavs and he's not looking for guys like BLAKE and LOPEZ cutting to the basket. Half the cavs players have no idea where they are going half the time. With time, as the Cavs put better players around him he will show his worth more. 
5) To say Irving can't be the best point guard is silly. He very well could be. He's that good. It will depend on a lot of things but it certainly is within the realm of possibility. Nothing is guaranteed either way.

I probably have more but that's all I remember right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

deron didnt have lopez to pass to last season either.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> deron didnt have lopez to pass to last season either.


yep, he had Shelden Williams.

Also Notorious, look out tomorrow Nets play Celtics. That Chucker Brooks is gonna swag on them Celtics.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Which kinda goes with why he didn't look as good last year...

Watch some old games of him on Utah if you want to see Deron at his best.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

everyone except bars knows how good Deron is, JM. dont need to tell us.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Deron=Overrated. Especially here.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well that's a nice opinion. Care to elaborate?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> Deron=Overrated. Especially here.


:no:

I'd say he is even better than D-Rose at being Point Guard. D-Rose is no doubt the better scorer, but when it comes to the position, D-Will is Top 3.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

well hes not the best in the league like everyone in this thread thinks. like i said hes not even top 3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

you never elaborated. elaborating means bringing in evidence and facts to support your argument/opinion.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

...

That tells us nothing and completely fails at elaborating. Give reasons. Convince us that you know what you're talking about.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

i dont really need to elaborate seeing as im not trying to convince you guys. Im simply stating my opinion. now if i was trying to sway your opinions then i would but i dont care weather you agree with me or not..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

you have a stupid opinion, which is why we're asking you to try to make it valid. oh well. :kobe

Deron is a superb passer, has great court vision, is a master at the pick and roll(due to SLOAN), can shoot from basically everywhere on the court, a good defender, and has a high IQ on both sides of the court.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That's how discussions work. You give opinions and you support them. 

Conclusion: StarzNBarz doesn't know what he's talking about. Reason: Read his above posts.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

and stop posting this face :kobe

its ugly and annoying. every other post its :kobe

(waits for someone to reply to this with :kobe cause you're all so original.)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

man, you think Rondo is better than DWill. :kobe


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

hell yeah hes better thna d-will. come on now.. that ones pretty easy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Reasons?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

1)only you think so
2) Rondo isn't at top 3 PG
3) he would be if he had any type of jumper that he could rely on.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> hell yeah hes better thna d-will. come on now.. that ones pretty easy.


Lol what? D-Will is a complete player. Has great court vision, passing ability, finishing, size, shooting, defense, etc. Rondo goes as far as his jumpshot takes him.



Man, people forgot how good Deron is since he's been on the Nets (TANK & injuries). At his absolute worst, he's a top 4 PG. At his best (Utah days) he's right there with CP3 and many would even say he's the best due to size.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> Deron=Overrated. Especially here.


OFF.WITH.YOUR.HEAD



In other news, I just read a article about Brandon Roy saying its gonna be hard for him coming off the bench & not having plays called for him but he'll do what the coach says..Boy oh boy, I'm having Portland 1st rd vs Dallas flashbacks..He'll be complaining about not starting 10 games in


Supposedly Kobe said he's got about 3 more years? I'd say that's about spot on..I'd say 2 is reaching a bit though


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> well hes not the best in the league like everyone in this thread thinks. like i said hes not even top 3


Says the guy who believes John Wall is a Top 10 PG.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

according to you guys the Celtics are:

KG- Old, sucks
Pierce-Old, sucks
Ray-Old, sucks

Yet rondo took that team to game 7 1 quarter away from the finals against the heat in the ECF. I bet Deron couldnt do that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I never heard anyone say that they suck.

Actually anyone that said KG sucks is likely a moron, but I never actually heard anyone say that so that doesn't really matter.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

...

So because you have no argument you resort to putting words in our mouths to try to make an argument? Well done.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

yea i do especially notorious


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

All Notorious has said is Bradley is better than Allen. Please. Just. Stop. 

KG had a great season last year. We all know this. Pierce had a pretty good year too.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

actually pierce sucked in the playoffs as did allen


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm just talking regular season here bro cha cha.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

actually notorious said nearly everyone on the Celtics sucked at one point or another during the course of the year. he's bi-polar though, just ignore his opinions. :kobe3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I believed in the Celtics all year..Some say overachieved, but I don't


Somehow Knicks signed JR Smith to a 2 yr $2.8 mil..Man that's cheap


Reportedly Cavs have cold feet & are backing out of the 4 team trade do Nets are talking with Charlotte & Minnesota to replace them


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

MY GOD, Starz is a fucking moron. Someone needs to cock-slap him and educate him on Basketball.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm probably the biggest Rondo fan on WF and he is not better than Deron.

Also Magic pretty sure I never said Rondo sucks :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So, I just saw Charlotte's new uniforms for the first time. Their home uniform just says CATS on it. :lmao

They look like a cross between OKC & Dallas.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Link? I'm lazy.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Good to see StarzNBarz is still talking junk.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I posted them in the last thread.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ya those are awful. Why do Jerseys have to be so god damn boring now? Bring back 90s jerseys please.

Also I believe that's Walker, Henderson and Biyombo? You know a team's bad when you can't identify their best players by face with 100% confidence. 

Also, mind the insults people. This section is lenient but don't abuse it. Looking at you WWF.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:westbrook2

-----

Seems like every black jersey in the league is pretty great: Orlando/Minnesota/Sacramento/Miami/Chicago/Etc...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

- Tim Duncan re-signs with the Spurs on a 3 year deal, rumors say it's around the 34 mil range.
- Boris Diaw re-signs with the Spurs on a 2 year, 9 mil deal.
- The Bulls decline their team option on C.J. Watson, making him an unrestricted FA.
- Devin Ebanks re-signs with the Lakers on a one-year deal.
- Wizards considering amnestying Andray Blatche.

As for current jerseys...They're not bad, I consider most to be ok, but definitely nowhere near the 90's level.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Apparently Orlando is re-opening negotiations for Dwight. :artest2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They are all just a solid colour with plain text on them for the most part. Some go WILD with a side stripe or something. They could do so much better.

There are talks that the Cavs have pulled out on the 4 way trade w/ Dwight and the Bobcats are wanting to step in to replace them pending HUMP only signing a 1 year deal. I don't think he wants that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> But there is another potential hurdle that the Nets and Magic are fighting.
> 
> Multiple league executives told ESPN.com on Sunday that there is growing reluctance among some teams to participate in the sort of three-team deal that would get Howard to Brooklyn, amid some leaguewide dissatisfaction that the Los Angeles Lakers were able to swing a deal for Steve Nash last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

GSW needs to be in the running for best current everyday jerseys.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*










:lmao :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Tyler Hansbrough's brother is playing for the Pacers summer league team.
Jrue Holiday's brother is playing for the 76ers summer league team.
John Stockton's son & Paul Millsap's brother are playing for the Jazz summer league team.
J.R. Smith's brother, one of their assistant coaches' son and Doc Rivers son (Not Austin) are playing for the Knicks summer league team.

:hmm:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> MY GOD, Starz is a fucking moron. Someone needs to cock-slap him and educate him on Basketball.


That was highly innapropriate. I understand you don't agree with my opinions but there's no need for the personal attacks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> GSW needs to be in the running for best current everyday jerseys.


Are they the only team to actually incorperate a logo into their jerseys? Probably not but one of the only teams anyway.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*









Golden St's is awesome


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

and since we're on jerseys there is a bobcats jersey i like. Not sure if they'll use it again or not


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

cavs are officially out of the d12 deal


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Ya those are awful. Why do Jerseys have to be so god damn boring now? Bring back 90s jerseys please.
> 
> Also I believe that's Walker, Henderson and Biyombo? You know a team's bad when you can't identify their best players by face with 100% confidence.
> 
> Also, mind the insults people. This section is lenient but don't abuse it. Looking at you WWF.


Like which 90s jerseys?

The only ones that come to mind are the 90s Rockets. The blue striped ones, not the awful red ones.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Suns, Magic, Raptors, Hawks, Heat, Hornets, Kings, Knicks, Nets, Sonics, Nuggets...just too many nice jerseys to name from the 90's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Raptors with the dripping dinosaur? lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hater.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah I hate those.

Most of those others you listed were great though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Didn't Vancouver's have a dribbling bear?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kinda but not really


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Brook Lopez wants a contract paying him 15M a year. A 7 foot center who struggles to get 5 rebounds.











Also Rashard Lewis is set to sign with the Heat.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Where did you get that info? Haven't heard about that.

And to be fair there was only one season where he had less than 8 rebounds and that was the season Lopez had Mono for most of the season and a calcium deposit in his arm.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

From what I'm seeing on Twitter, Andre Drummond airballed a dunk. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He also airballed like 3 FT's yesterday.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nets vs Celtics in 3 minutes


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rashard Lewis goes from making $20 Million to the veteran's minimum next season. :durant2

I love Sweet Lew, though. Good luck to him.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If Brook Lopez is seriously looking for 15m a year he is insane, but if he ever wants that kind of money this would be the time considering that if Brooklyn ends up without Dwight there is any real option; I could see the owner forking out 10-13 million.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

ATL signed Lou Williams. Perfect replacement for Joe Johnson...


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



NearStark™ said:


> If Brook Lopez is seriously looking for 15m a year he is insane, but if he ever wants that kind of money this would be the time considering that if Brooklyn ends up without Dwight there is any real option; I could see the owner forking out 10-13 million.


Its not possible for him to get 15m per year. His max would be 58m. Hope we can re-sign him, just dont want to give him a max.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Rashard Lewis goes from making $20 Million to the veteran's minimum next season. :durant2
> 
> I love Sweet Lew, though. Good luck to him.


The Hornets still have to pay him 13.7 mil this season. So he's getting that plus the 1.35 mil vet's min.

Anyway, Lou Williams has agreed to a deal with the Hawks.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Time to watch MarSwag Brooks


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

...Go 0-10 from the field again.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



MrMister said:


> Raptors with the dripping dinosaur? lol


Yes, them and the suns are GOAT.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dem dripping dinosaurs...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Warriors trade Dorell Wright to the 76ers for a future draft pick.

Don't see why Philly does this, they have more than enough swingman already: Iggy, ET, Thad, Nick Young, Harkless...

Or maybe...they plan on trading Iggy sometime later this offseason :hmm:


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



NearStark™ said:


> If Brook Lopez is seriously looking for 15m a year he is insane, but if he ever wants that kind of money this would be the time considering that if Brooklyn ends up without Dwight there is any real option; I could see the owner forking out 10-13 million.


Lopez can't even make a jumpshot two feet from the rim. 

Wallace is past his prime.

Mr Kardashian isn't gonna re-sign if he's traded and that entire bench was sent to the ATL for Joe Johnson and that bad contract.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lopez is a pretty solid shooter from mid-range, and Wallace may be past his prime, but he's still good. He goes as hard as anyone in the NBA, if not harder.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Grant Hill is retiring. Pretty unexpected, especially considering he'd be able to choose between 3 championship caliber teams (Lakers/Heat/Thunder).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Big Grant Hill fan. Wish he had a healthy career.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Shit, I wish he would've too. Him & T-Mac would've brought titles on top of titles to Orlando. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The retirement report is fake.

You got trolled by a fake account bro :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I thought he was going to LA. he's still a solid bench player.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The retirement report is fake.
> 
> You got trolled by a fake account bro :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Stein posted it, and it was retweeted by Hollinger. I didn't get trolled, they did. I'd be stupid not to believe them most of the time...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Stein's last tweet was an hour ago about Dwight Howard.

Hollinger just admitted that he fell for the fake account.

:troll


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That was after I posted that, man. BLAME HOLLINGER, NOT ME!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

R.I.P Bench Mob. 

Declined the options on CJ (thank God) and CHICAGO'S FINEST BREWERY today. Apparently the Bulls are expected to trade Korver as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bulls are irrelevant, flex, and you know it. No Rose=nobody cares. :bron


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kirk Hinrich as your starting PG? :artest2


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well, I guess things change. Funny how Rose's success brings pain.

- Drizzy Drake


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You quote Drake and JM uses hashtags on a wrestling forum? Man, I used to think you guys were the cream of the crop. I guess things change...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> *You quote Drake* and JM uses hashtags on a wrestling forum? Man, I used to think you guys were the cream of the crop. *I guess things change..*.


Bolded for hypocrisy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

wat

umad because I'm 25 sittin on 25 mil?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

u wot m8?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Looks like New Orleans is matching the offer for Gordon. This could get nasty. 



WWF said:


> You quote Drake and JM uses hashtags on a wrestling forum? Man, I used to think you guys were the cream of the crop. I guess things change...


I'm GOAT bro.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Looks like New Orleans is matching the offer for Gordon. This could get nasty.


Trade em to the wizards..But if Phoenix wants him really bad maybe a trade could be worked out landing NO some picks.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

nets talking extension with brook lopez... max deal.




:no:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Trade em to the wizards..But if Phoenix wants him really bad maybe a trade could be worked out landing NO some picks.


A guy this outspoken about not wanting to play for New Orleans. It's just a bad situation. It's not like the guy doesn't come with a great deal of risk too. They should have worked out a S&T...


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



GOD said:


> nets talking extension with brook lopez... max deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehhh, hope not, but I guess it was inevitable.

Deron should help Lopez more than anything, gonna be a great PG and Center combo, he is still 24 and is 7 foot, dude has to stop goofing around and grab them boards.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What's Gordon going to do? Cry for four years? He's stuck there and will have to play there. He should cheer up and be happy that he at least gets to play with Davis instead of Beasley.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> What's Gordon going to do? Cry for four years? He's stuck there and will have to play there. He should cheer up and be happy that he at least gets to play with Davis instead of Beasley.


That's stupid, he can not ever show up until they trade him, how about that?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

once again, there is no such thing as nba holdouts. this isn't the nba. And if there was holdouts, no player would have hold out for four years as that's possibly the dumbest thing a athlete could ever do. Why would a player just sit at home and not get paid for four years instead of just handling the situation and playing?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Gordon's acting like a little bitch. He's going get a max contract, play with the number 1 overall pick who got selected to the USA team, and a top 10 pick Austin Rivers, as well as a good coach.

No let's fuckin play in PHX and complain...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Jerryd Bayless reaches an agreement with the Grizzlies. He'll be an upgrade over Arenas that's for sure.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Updates.
- Jerryd Bayless & the Grizzlies have agreed on a contract, in their words he will "replace" O.J. Mayo who they are not bringing back.
- JaVale McGee & the Nuggets are negotiating a deal around the 10 mil a year area.
- Brook Lopez and Nets are discussing a max contract.
- Darrell Arthur is set to sign a 3 year, 9 mil contract with the Grizzlies.
- The Hawks are buying out Jordan Farmar. He's set to sign a 3 year, 10.5 mil deal in Turkey.
- The Nets have signed Jerry Stackhouse on a 1 year deal for the vet's min.
- Some reports are saying that the Bulls will match the Rockets 3 year, 24 mil offer sheet for Omer Asik.
- Bucher is saying that the Nets will "resolve" their pursuit of Dwight today. Meaning either they will acquire him today or they will move on. Remember it's Bucher saying this.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> once again, there is no such thing as nba holdouts. this isn't the nba. And if there was holdouts, no player would have hold out for four years as that's possibly the dumbest thing a athlete could ever do. Why would a player just sit at home and not get paid for four years instead of just handling the situation and playing?


Because he wants to play somewhere else. They can buy him out or trade him at anytime, if he really wants out, he shouldn't show up. If he really wanted out, he'd sell his house, move in to a smaller place, get a job and tell his team to trade him or he isn't playing. Not hard to do. Or he could torpedo his rep by playing like shit, being a ball hog, get into fights on the court, flagrant foul suspensions, etc.

Also, Warriors trade Dorrel Wright to Sixers for the rights to Edin Bavcic, who Philly drafted 6 years ago or something.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Good move to shed Wright's contract. He sucked bad last year.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> Gordon's acting like a little bitch. He's going get a max contract, play with the number 1 overall pick who got selected to the USA team, and a top 10 pick Austin Rivers, as well as a good coach.
> 
> No let's fuckin play in PHX and complain...


I've been lurking around this thread for a while, but let me pop in to say this.......

.Eric Gordon has been injury-prone for most of his short career.
.Phoenix has a stellar medical staff (They put freaking GRANT HILL back together again).
.Eric Gordon wants to go to Phoenix....and is coming off of another injury.

You do the math.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't blame Gordon for wanting out of New Orleans.

While I don't like what Dwight, CP3 or Melo did, Gordon doesn't deserve to act like they did. At least they are proven superstars, have led their teams to the playoffs, All-Star appearances, All-NBA selections, All-Defensive, etc.

Gordon has done nothing but average 20+ PPG on losing teams.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Gordon getting max money is absurd. I thought the new CBA/salary system was going to stop shit like this from happening?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'd rather give Gordon a max contract than Brook fucking Lopez.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yea I'd agree but I would rather be kicked in the dick than sign either guy to a max deal if I were a GM or fan of one of those teams.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Biedrins and Jefferson getting paid, what 17 mil, to sit on the bench this year is absurd.

WHY DIDN'T WE AMNESTY THAT GUY. GO TO HELL CHARLIE BELL.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He needs that money, man. He's being charged w/ tax evasion is his home country, wherever the hell that is.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Biedrins and Jefferson getting paid, what 17 mil, to sit on the bench this year is absurd.
> 
> WHY DIDN'T WE AMNESTY THAT GUY. GO TO HELL CHARLIE BELL.


Yea I said that from the start. How we didn't amnesty Beans is nuts.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So Portland is withdrawing offer sheet on Hibert because they feel Indiana will match anyway. I guess crippling Indiana with an undeserved max contract isn't incentive enough to keep the offer on the table.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Now correct me if I'm wrong...but to my knowledge, no big free agent has been reported to be interested in OKC.

Nash's main choices were LA, NY and Toronto. Camby's were NY and Miami. Ray Allen's were Miami, LA and Boston. Grant Hill wants to play for either LA, NY or Miami. Jason Terry wanted to play for Boston, Miami or Dallas. Kidd wanted to play for New York, Brooklyn or Dallas. Rashard Lewis to Miami. Deron wanted to play for either Brooklyn or Dallas. Chauncey, Odom and Crawford all to LA, none interested in OKC.

My point you may ask, nobody wants to play in Oklahoma City. Just like how when LeBron was with the Cavs, no one wanted to play in Cleveland. The only reason why Durant has a better supporting cast than LeBron ever did in Cleveland is because of how good Presti is at drafting and now he drafted so good to the point that the team can't afford to re-sign all of his players.

You look at all these superstars: Dwight wanting to leave Orlando for Brooklyn or LA. Kobe on draft night pretty much refusing to play for Charlotte and forcing his way to Hollywood. Shaq leaving Orlando for Hollywood. KG's main choices when he was leaving Minnesota were Boston, LA and Chicago. Carmelo left Denver for New York. CP3 left New Orleans and his main choices were New York or LA. LeBron left Cleveland for Miami, Bosh left Toronto for Miami. Amar'e left Phoenix for New York. Kareem left Milwaukee for LA.

Count how many superstars in NBA history either left a small market for a large market or were drafted by a large market. Now count how many played with small market teams their whole career. Ok. Just saying, Durant is next, he'll follow right in the footsteps of his forefathers.

Sorry, this just all came to my mind felt I had to post it somewhere.

tl;dr Durant will not stay in Oklahoma City, if he fails to win a ring in the next 3 years, he's bolting out of there.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> So Portland is withdrawing offer sheet on Hibert because they feel Indiana will match anyway. I guess crippling Indiana with an undeserved max contract isn't incentive enough to keep the offer on the table.


Portland and Charlotte are ready and willing to offer Brook Lopez a max contract. :StephenA


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> tl;dr Durant will not stay in Oklahoma City, if he fails to win a ring in the next 3 years, he's bolting out of there.



I doubt it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

5 seasons already. 3 more seasons.

You think 8 seasons with no ring, he's gonna stay in Oklahoma City, a place where no valuable FA wants to play and the only way they can build a team is through the draft? And don't mention the Perk trade because they lucked up that Danny has a hard-on for Jeff Green and that Danny ironically didn't want to pay Perk.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Portland and Charlotte are ready and willing to offer Brook Lopez a max contract. :StephenA


How relevent does that need to be? There's time for indiana to match and then for portland to turn their attention to lopez. 

As much as brooklyn wants people to believe they will stop pursuing dwight after today they won't. They are the ones getting the star, they will be in it as long as they need to be so I highly doubt them resigning lopez is imminant.

Besides, hibbert is by far the better long term investment.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They need Brook Lopez in order to facilitate a deal. If they sign him but don't trade him today, they have to wait until December 15th to do so, which won't be possible. Orlando's not waiting that long.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Now correct me if I'm wrong...but to my knowledge, no big free agent has been reported to be interested in OKC.
> 
> Nash's main choices were LA, NY and Toronto. Camby's were NY and Miami. Ray Allen's were Miami, LA and Boston. Grant Hill wants to play for either LA, NY or Miami. Jason Terry wanted to play for Boston, Miami or Dallas. Kidd wanted to play for New York, Brooklyn or Dallas. Rashard Lewis to Miami. Deron wanted to play for either Brooklyn or Dallas. Chauncey, Odom and Crawford all to LA, none interested in OKC.
> 
> ...


I say he will. They've surronded him with young stars. Where will he have a better chance to win? Their time will come and he needs to realize this. Pretty much every other elite team in the nba is working against the clock.

As for why no one signs in OKC, if I was guessing, I would say veterans would feel out of place on a very young OKC team.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Plus the 'no FA has been interested in OKC' idea is a misnomer. OKC hasn't pursued any FAs because they have to save their money to lock up Harden and Ibaka. I really doubt OKC would have trouble getting guys to want to come there if they actually had the money to sign them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The best free agent they've signed since they moved to OKC is Derek Fisher. Yeah that's only because they want to save their money :kobe

No one wants to go to Oklahoma City. Not the veteran ring-chasers like Nash, Allen, Camby, Hill, Lewis, etc. Not even the younger free agents like OJ Mayo, Lou Williams, Brandon Bass, Kris Humphries, Ryan Anderson, Darrell Arthur, etc. None of them were seriously interested in OKC.

3 years from now if Oklahoma City doesn't win a ring, there's no way I see Durant staying. No one wants to play there, the only way they can acquire players is through the draft or from trades.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Is anything going to surface about players being interested in OKC if OKC doesn't first show interest in them?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

OKC having interest in them is irrelevant. There are plenty of players who name what teams they would like to sign with that have yet to show interest in having them.

A lot of times, the player shows interest first and then the team pursues them. The team can't pursue someone who isn't interested now can they?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That could completely go both ways. A player can't go to OKC if OKC doesn't want them either. Who wants to publically say I want to play for OKC and then have OKC not want them at all. Both scenarios are completely viable and neither of us could possibly be familiar with what usually happens because there's so much we would never even here about.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

cmon notorious, i get your point but the execution was wrong.

out of all the shooting guards you listed name one who would be okay with coming off the bench behind thabo and harden. name a pointing guard who would want to go there, outside of kidd an billups most expect to be starters. most of them are out of their price range. the sixth men guards wouldn't be six men on okc and it's not as attractive as miami who won and have money to spend.

hill is the only person you named that i could scratch my head at. okc is comfortable with their PG depth. camby might have filled a need, but he's out their price range and they're confident in aldrich as their number two center. 

the team is modeled after the spurs so i don't see free agents not wanting to flock there being such a big problem. when the free agents you named aren't really fits and okc simply doesn't have the cap room. interest is two way street, that criteria alone tosses out most of the name not even counting the depth at positions.

i could understand the free agent point if this team wasn't content with their roster and wasn't spending pennies as presti tries to figure out a way to keep both ibaka and harden.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yes it can go both ways, doesn't change the fact that a lot of players don't want to play in a city like Oklahoma City. It's pretty much common knowledge that the majority of NBA players don't want to play in cities like OKC, Portland, Milwaukee and would rather play in big cities like LA, Miami, New York, Chicago, Boston, etc.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Yes it can go both ways, doesn't change the fact that a lot of players don't want to play in a city like Oklahoma City. It's pretty much common knowledge that the majority of NBA players don't want to play in cities like OKC, Portland, Milwaukee and would rather play in big cities like LA, Miami, New York, Chicago, Boston, etc.


the majority of the players you name won't fit on their roster and now OKC doesn't have the cap. that changes a lot doesn't it. 

you name a lot of guards and i don't see why any of the guards you named wuld honestly want to go OKC. there's like no playing time so i don't see the point. 

a lot of free agents like to be courted. if you want a city that has been openly rejected try memphis.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> While a move to the Nets remains a distinct possibility, both the Los Angeles Lakers and Houston Rockets are now in the mix, as first reported by Hoopsworld.com that cited sources close to the process.
> 
> The Rockets are the latest team to enter the fray and are said to be interested in either acquiring Howard or being the third team in a deal that would send Howard to Los Angeles and Lakers center Andrew Bynum to Houston.
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

hey notorious grant hill and kevin durant are together on nba tv.

i get what he's getting at but with owners throwing around money like they are why would would anyone take less to come to OKC? the only person who took the minimum that notorious listed was lewis.

humphries wants multi years which he wouldn't get in OKC. anderson got 9 million, now we have you expecting young players to leave money on the table and players going to a team where they aren't needed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I was just naming players that are FA, none of which showed interest in OKC. And this isn't something new this year, every year since they moved to OKC it's been the same. Players don't want to play in Oklahoma City, because they don't want to play in small markets.

Name me a superstar, current or former that played their entire career in a small market? Other than Duncan, Robinson & Stockton, I can't think of a single one. And I don't even wanna really include Duncan since he was about to bolt to Orlando to team up with Grant Hill & T-Mac until Admiral convinced him not to.

Jarrett Jack was traded to the Warriors. So apparently the Dorell Wright trade was a three team deal with the Warriors, Hornets and Sixers.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

it's going to be hard for him to find a better option than the thunder with harden and westbrook. like you said it's 3 years off so there's no point in speculating and using this year as an indicator as a lot can change in a year and definitely in 3.

for a player to be interested in a team it has to be a viable option for a lot of the players you named it wasn't viable for them. few of the players you named actually fit a need for them. 

apparently perry jones fell b/c his knee will only hold up for 3-4 years.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

clyde drexler


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

all notorious is doing is giving false hope to wizards fans and he should stop


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Drexler requested to be traded from the Blazers to the Rockets once they weren't contenders.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

js he played his entire career in a small market


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No he didn't, he played the majority of his career in a small market but he didn't play his entire career there.

I'm not asking for players who played the majority of their career in a small market, who played their entire career in a small market. Robinson & Stockton, that's it. And I'll include Duncan too.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

oscar robertson then

btw houston isn't exactly a big market


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Look how far you had to go back, when there were 13 teams in the league.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

you proposed a phun challenge


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I can't wait for the game tomorrow. Gonna shit on those Dominicans. :mark: :mark:

And the NBA needs to stop lying about Kevin Durant's height. He is not 6'9. They list Kevin Love as 6'10 but yet Durant is taller than him and Tyson Chandler is barely taller than Durant. KD is no shorter than 6'11, he's a legit 6'11-7 footer.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

reggie miller notorious


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't really consider Reggie a superstar but I guess.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

your thoughts on ainge drafting sullinger


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think it was a great pick. Now Fab Melo on the other hand I could've done without.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

nets have ended talks with the magic and it appears the magic have informed howard they have suspended trade talks and will focus on a head coach :lmao


we were willing to take all of your bad contracts just about, have fun.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



GOD said:


> nets have ended talks with the magic and it appears the magic have informed howard they have suspended trade talks and will focus on a head coach :lmao
> 
> 
> we were willing to take all of your bad contracts just about, have fun.


I don't see what you're laughing at. Now, the Nets can't get Dwight, preventing them from being a contender, and Dwight has no leverage anymore. It's a win for Orlando, if anything.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> I don't see what you're laughing at. Now, the Nets can't get Dwight, preventing them from being a contender, and Dwight has no leverage anymore. It's a win for Orlando, if anything.


championship contender, sure. id say they are still a playoff team, albeit lower seed team. 


i was laughing at the fact they informed dwight they wont trade him yet, looks like this saga will continue in january and february.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

FUCK!!!

Trade him, I'm sick of this shit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Are you a Nets fan, or just sporting the gif because that kid is awesome?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

anyone watching the US Basketball training camp?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Are you a Nets fan, or just sporting the gif because that kid is awesome?


both


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Brian Schmitz (Magic Beat Writer) said:


> Well, a Dwight return to Orlando is unbelievable unless you've been following this crazy tale. Sounds almost normal.


I've gotta say, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I think it was a great pick. Now Fab Melo on the other hand I could've done without.


I completely agree with this. Sullinger has been showing a ton of potential and a lot of promise thus far in the summer league.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



SoupMan Prime said:


> anyone watching the US Basketball training camp?


Yeah.

It's pissing me off how they keep showing Steve Smith, Grant Hill and that other GEEK instead of showing the scrimmages. If I wanted to watch those ......s talk I would watch one of the endless re-runs of NBA Gametime.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dwight Howard is by far the most annoying person in American sports. Glad I don't even give a fuck about the NBA.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



MrMister said:


> Dwight Howard is by far the most annoying person in American sports. Glad I don't even give a fuck about the NBA.


magic need to make up their damn mind. tired of this soap opera


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They're not just going to make a monumental decision like this on a whim, man. There's no reason to rush it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Mavs set to sign Chris Kaman.

So I'm guessing they're gonna amnesty Brendan Haywood because there's no point in having Kaman, Haywood and Mahinmi all on the team.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*










This team just got even better.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Calling it now. Dwight will resign with the Magic after his contract is up.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

they didnt have a celebration for Jesus Shuttlesworth  Team got alittle better with Lewis and alot better with Ray. Wonder when Miller will make his decision.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well I was right. Mavs amnestying Brendan Haywood.

So I guess Kaman/Mahinmi it is.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

ray wont make a big difference in miami. especially if they bring back james jones, mike miller, shane battier.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

ray is a better shooter than Miller and Jones. Battier is a defensive specialist. Ray will be so much better than those 3 at shooting. Ray was hurt in Boston and i was still scared everytime he touched the ball. Guy should be getting open shots all season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Heat fans are hyping up Ray Allen like this is 2004.

Anyway, the Mavs have traded Ian Mahinmi to the Pacers for Darren Collison & Dahntay Jones.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

i dont think ray is a better shooter than james jones or mike miller not anymore. ray cant dribble the ball or create his own shot. is one of the worst players ive seen in the open court and cant play any D what so ever. but yea hes a decent shooter still...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dont know if this has been posted.....


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



DubC said:


> Dont know if this has been posted.....


saw it on fb. i happen to drive on nash sometimes, can't wait for the season to start.

heat, we comin for you :gun:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> i dont think ray is a better shooter than james jones or mike miller not anymore. ray cant dribble the ball or create his own shot. is one of the worst players ive seen in the open court and cant play any D what so ever. but yea hes a decent shooter still...


Ray is a better shooter than Jones, Miller & Battier but IMO Battier is the better player. Ray is the better shooter but Battier can shoot and he's 4924298484424 times the defender Ray is.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

maybe miller but not jones. James Jones is a top 3 shooter in the nba


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

but they dont need Ray as a defender. Miami will still be a great defensive team. Ray played the last 5 years in Boston and they were one of the top defensicve teams each year so Ray playing wont kill the Heat. 

Ray doesnt have to create his own shot. With a team that has Lebron and Wade driving in and kicking it out or Bosh posting up and kicking it out he will get a good amount of open shots. Ray at 40 will still be one of the top shooters in the NBA. Last year was the only time he was really injured he'll be healthy and set this coming season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Doesn't change the fact that Ray is a defensive liability.

We'll see what happens with Ray in Miami, I'm not really believing the whole LeBron & Wade will just drive in and Ray will be open every time thing either. Ray is a highly respected three point shooter, guarantee teams respect his shot more than Battier, Jones or Miller. Players are gonna stay on Ray.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

yes Ray is respected but that doesnt mean that they wont leave him open. Jones, Battier and Miller are great 3 point shooters and teams had to leave them open, its just they werent making them all season. Miller didnt make a 3 the whole finals until the last game. And that will be the problem with Ray on the team if you dont want him killing you your either gonna have to let Lebron or Wade kill you with their driving skills.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

- Gerald Green signs with the Pacers.
- The Pacers are discussing a sign-and-trade with Charlotte for D.J. Augustin.
- J.J. Hickson re-signs with the Blazers on a one year deal.
- The Nets are discussing a sign-and-trade with the Cavs for Antawn Jamison.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

LOL it would be funny after all this dwight tries to sign a new contract with the magic


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> maybe miller but not jones. James Jones is a top 3 shooter in the nba


All he does is shoot threes, and he's not even top 20 in 3P%.

*Edit:* My bad, he's 19th. Still...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

rashard lewis and d-wade can share HGH now.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Not sure why the Pacers traded Darren and Jones for Mahinmi. Good trade for Dallas.

The Pacers seem to be really high on Hill.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> All he does is shoot threes, and he's not even top 20 in 3P%.
> 
> *Edit:* My bad, he's 19th. Still...


he also doesnt get much playing time so he cant shoot as much.. which is a mistake because he is one of the best shooters in the nba


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

MPG doesn't affect his %.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If he played more minutes, chances are he'd chuck more shots and lower his shooting percentages, anyway.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

a stat like that doesnt really determine who is the best shooter in the league. if it did then illyasova is the 2nd best shooter in the league... hes not so the percentage stat doesnt automatically determine who the best in the league is.

im saying in terms of FLAT OUT SHOOTING Jones is top 3.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So, yet again, you have literally nothing to base that statement on.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

all you go off of is stats. and the stat you chose has flaws in it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Okay, his True Shooting % has him tied for 52nd. He's ahead of guys like Dirk and Kevin Martin, elite shooters in the NBA, but his usage rate is significantly lower than many, many players below him. More shots typically = worse percentages, so if he shot more, he would be much lower. I honestly don't even know how he's that high.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> i dont think ray is a better shooter than james jones or mike miller not anymore. ray cant dribble the ball or create his own shot. is one of the worst players ive seen in the open court and cant play any D what so ever. but yea hes a decent shooter still...


Really? Shooters really don't lose their stroke. He will be shooting smooth till he's 60. The guy is in peak shape anyway. I don't really know why you said not anymore. Allen is still elite.



Notorious said:


> Doesn't change the fact that Ray is a defensive liability.
> 
> We'll see what happens with Ray in Miami, I'm not really believing the whole LeBron & Wade will just drive in and Ray will be open every time thing either. Ray is a highly respected three point shooter, guarantee teams respect his shot more than Battier, Jones or Miller. Players are gonna stay on Ray.


Lebron driving to the basket scares players more than anyone else. Speed, strength, control. The guy demands attention. Ray will get open. Wade less so as injuries have slowed him down but when Lebron drives you have to double/triple team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> maybe miller but not jones. James Jones is a top 3 shooter in the nba


You really can't be serious. He's a set shooter who hits open 3s.

Nash, Allen, Durant, Kobe, Dirk, Curry, Pierce, JJ, Terry, Ben Gordon, Irving (lololol you're going to love this), etc are definitely better shooters. I could list more.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> a stat like that doesnt really determine who is the best shooter in the league. if it did then illyasova is the 2nd best shooter in the league... hes not so the percentage stat doesnt automatically determine who the best in the league is.
> 
> *im saying in terms of FLAT OUT SHOOTING Jones is top 3.*


I thought it was just a bad day with your Deron Williams bashing but you really don't know what the hell you're talking about, do you?

Yes, stats can be misleading at times, some guys tend to stuff stats but their on the court presence doesn't match up but that's the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

you gotta be kidding me if you dont think james jones is one of the best shooters in the nba...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Based off what? The fact that he can hit set open 3s? How's his shot off the dribble?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> You really can't be serious. He's a set shooter who hits open 3s.
> 
> Nash, Allen, Durant, Kobe, Dirk, Curry, Pierce, JJ, Terry, Ben Gordon, Irving (lololol you're going to love this), etc are definitely better shooters. I could list more.


nash-no
allen-not anymore
durant-yes
kobe-hell no
dirk-maybe
curry-maybe
pierce-no
JJ barea?-hell no
terry-no
ben gordon-no
irving-hell no


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

im talkin about stand still shooting here not off the dribble....


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I can name like 50 players in the NBA who are better shooters, man. Hitting open threes means nothing. I can hit open threes for the Heat and I'm not even a good shooter.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

...he did beat pierce and ray for the 3 point championship..

i guess that means nothing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

...

The list of people that can't hit open stand still 3s _as good_ at James Jones is immensely long. The difference is, they aren't left open. 

JJ is Joe Johnson btw.

Discussing who's the best at hitting wide open stand still shots is beyond irrelevant. This is the NBA. Everyone who isn't 7 feet tall or have a 36 inch vertical better be able to hit open stand still shots. 

Everyone I mentioned is a better OVERALL shooter than one-dimensional James Jones. If James Jones was as good as you make him out to be he'd have a starting job somewhere in the league and Miami wouldn't be able to afford him.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

there isnt many starters who are stand still jump shooters.

im saying james jones is one of the best stand still jump shooters. if you dont think he is than.. i dont know what to say


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Shit man, you're right. He won a three-point shootout at the All-Star break. I concede defeat. 














:kobe


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

thank you.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If I'm being honest, putting James Jones in a set shooting contest with the rest of the league. He wouldn't finish 3rd, 2nd or 1st. He is a great set shooter though....

Like I said, this is the NBA. There are A LOT of great set shooters.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

IDK man, I don't like this debate. Make another declaration so that I can pick that apart. James Jones is as irrelevant as irrelevant gets.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah StarzNBarz, can you make a list of unpopular basketball opinions presented by: StarzNBarz. 

I for one would get enjoyment out of that.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

like i said, sully will easily be the steal of this draft and be a great player. i see alot of similarities to charles barkley


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Eh, on to the next one. He might be, nobody knows. We can't debate that. _Yet..._


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

this is the same guy that said deron isnt a top 3 pg and that john wall is a top 10 pg


why are we even taking his thoughts seriously enough to respond to?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao did you say hell no to Kobe just because he has a lower FG%? You realize the guy never gets open shots and actually has to work for his shots, right? I'm sure if he was getting wide open jumpers like Jones he would be far better as well, in your eyes of course. :kobe


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

no kobes never been a great shooter. especially from 3 point land. and certainly not better than james jones.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

umm, give Kobe open shots and the guy will knock them all down. He is easily the best one on one player in the NBA, still imo, as he can get by anyone with a variety of moves to get himself open.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

well yea give anyone in the nba an open shot and they'll knock it down. yes kobe is still one of the best one on one players in the league but im not talking about that im saying James Jones is a better shooter than him..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

well James Jones only gets open shots, it's not like he takes anything else. I really don't see your argument, but oh well. One guy is a HOF and the other is a bench warmer.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

StarzNBarz, I'm sorry but you have ABSOLUTELY no idea what you're talking about. 

James Jones is nothing more than the prime beneficiary of double/triple teams on Miami. He would be completely worthless without Lebron and Wade. What percentage of WIDE OPEN threes do you think Kobe, Durant, Allen, Nash, Curry, Batum etc would hit? 

Hitting open shots does not make you a great shooter. You have to be able to hit in guys faces, you have to be able to shoot off the dribble. If you want to praise James Jones do it for what he is. If you really think anyone can hit wide open shots then why is James Jones better than any of them just because he's lucky enough to get wide open shots and guys like Kobe, Durant, etc never do.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Man, Luke Babbitt would be an all-star in james jones shoes in Miami. Almost won the 3pt% title last year for Portland, but jacked up 11 in a game trying to qualify, and came just short.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Now I was right at the front of the line calling bullshit when sites like the Bleacher Report were ranking Kobe as the 2nd best pure shooter in the League but THIS shit?




StarzNBarz said:


> no kobes never been a great shooter. especially from 3 point land. and certainly not better than james jones.


What the......

I can't.:StephenA


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't care what team he plays for, Steve Nash is one of the best shooters in NBA history (look at the percentages), and would probably shoot 50% from behind the arc if he had the same looks as James Jones.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Did dude really just say James Jones is a better shooter than Kobe?

You're really not helping yourself StarzNBarz


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

is john wall a better shooter than kobe? 

i want to know how far we can go w/ this. i want starznbarz to list the top shooting guards in the nba.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:mark: Warriors now getting Jarret Jack in the Dorell Wright trade, NOLA getting the Bosnian.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

- Wolves amnestying Darko Milicic.
- Ramon Sessions to sign with Bobcats.
- Rockets considering amnestying Luis Scola.
- Bucher reporting that Dwight plans to sue the Magic. Remember it's Bucher.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



PGSucks said:


> I don't care what team he plays for, Steve Nash is one of the best shooters in NBA history (look at the percentages), and would probably shoot 50% from behind the arc if he had the same looks as James Jones.


Yeah, I'd cast my vote for Nash as best shooter in the NBA.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Griffin knee injury, Anthony Davis called up to team USA.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Adrian Wojnarowski said:


> Blake Griffin hurt his knee in a Team USA scrimmage Wednesday and is returning to LA to be examined by team doctors, sources tell Y! Sports.





> USA Basketball has summoned Anthony Davis to report to Las Vegas for training camp immediately, sources tell Y! Sports.


I was honestly wondering how he hadn't injured himself yet, with all of these videos of him doing crazy dunks and shit coming out of Vegas.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

thats the first ive heard dwight planning to sue the magic :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



GOD said:


> thats the first ive heard dwight planning to sue the magic :lmao


He said he was illegally made to accept his opt-in or get traded at the deadline to somewhere shitty. What a fucking pussy.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Griffin just signed that contract also.... 

Time to Call the Brow


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Yeah, I'd cast my vote for Nash as best shooter in the NBA.


Did StarzNBarz give Nash a hell no or just a no? I don't feel like looking back.

Nash would make the list of top 20 shooters in NBA HISTORY. For real. As would Ray Allen and Dirk. Probably the only ones from the current crop.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> - Bucher reporting that Dwight plans to sue the Magic. Remember it's Bucher.


Remember it's Dwight. :bron2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

USA Basketball still ain't worried.

Come on Unibrow. I'd honestly much rather have Cousins promoted from Select to the main team but whatever.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

magic sending overtures b/c dwight won't change his trade requests. 

rip clippers. shit is brutal for them.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Did StarzNBarz give Nash a hell no or just a no? I don't feel like looking back.
> 
> Nash would make the list of top 20 shooters in NBA HISTORY. For real. As would Ray Allen and Dirk. Probably the only ones from the current crop.


Steph Curry is a top 20 shooter in history, though I understand why you would want to see him do it for more than ~2 1/2 seasons before making such an assertion.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Curry isn't even the best shooter in the history of his team, Barry, but that's more of who's been on the team than anything.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Blazers hired Mike D'Antoni.

Congratulations Damian Lillard on winning Rookie of the Year.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

magic are just gonna continue to lose leverage on a deal for dwight honestly as this continues.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How? They just gained leverage with Brooklyn bailing out on the deal.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Blazers team doctor, Don Roberts, named to medical staff of 2012 U.S. national team.

rip blake griffin.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What's the report on Blake?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He's flying back to LA to get an MRI today. Twisted his knee, the same one he injured in the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Colangelo needs to stop being a bitch and put DeMarcus Cousins on the main team.

In case you don't know, Kyrie & Cousins have been leading the Select team and they've beaten the main team on more than one occasion in their scrimmages. Cousins has been the best player of both teams from all reports. Cousins should be on the main team.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

cousins shouldn't have checked him about the immature comments if he kept his mouth shut he might be on the team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Would you want that dumbass representing America in London?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Colangelo needs to stop being a bitch and put DeMarcus Cousins on the main team.
> 
> In case you don't know, Kyrie & Cousins have been leading the Select team and they've beaten the main team on more than one occasion in their scrimmages. Cousins has been the best player of both teams from all reports. Cousins should be on the main team.


Means nothing, even the Dream team lost their first scrimmage to the select team.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

As far as USA Basketball having troubles when the games start? Its not going to happen. 

As far as Nash being the best shooter in the NBA? No, I feel that Ray Allen is and Dirk has some amazing stuff. Just imagine if Nash would have played defense throughout his career (I know he did defend quite a lot better eight, or so, years ago) he would be regarded as one of the greatest PG's ever with arguement except for Magic and a few others.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Dream Team lost one scrimmage, this team has lost multiple.

@WWF: :kobe


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

As to Nash, he's definitely in my Top 5 for current pure shooters. Hell, KD's in there, guy's got a beautiful shot from a set or off the dribble. Here's some other guys that tried to nail this down:

Bleacher Report: 1.) Ray 2.) Kobe 3.) Dirk 4.) Stephen Curry 5.) KD

SI's NBA Players Poll on Best Pure Shooter: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/multimedia/photo_gallery/1205/nba.poll.best.pure.shooter/content.1.html

^^^Kobe wants these guys to hate him & they do. :kobe2

Look, Cousins did this shit to himself; made that rep & then shoots off at the mouth after being called on it. Should he be on the team versus an Anthony Davis? Personally, I think so, even with his issues I think he's better & more prepared for that slot.

It's like getting a review at work, telling your Boss to kiss your ass, & then coming back confused as to why you didn't get that promotion.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Funny Kobes not on that SI list... :hmm:

But there is some laughs in there as well though.. Wes Johnson!! HAHAHA and Rose?!?! HAHAHA!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Cousins responded to Colangelo's criticism by dominating the US main team two days in a row.

Shitting on Colangelo.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> Funny Kobes not on that SI list... :hmm:
> 
> But there is some laughs in there as well though.. Wes Johnson!! HAHAHA and Rose?!?! HAHAHA!!


Yeah, the Players seem to have the same respect you do for Kobe but Kobe did that to himself. He basically tells everyone not named Kobe Bryant to go fuck themselves on the regular.



Notorious said:


> Cousins responded to Colangelo's criticism by dominating the US main team two days in a row.
> 
> Shitting on Colangelo.


They giving away gold medals for that now?:westbrook2


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

dwight is a pretty big bitch for suing the magic. ship him to portland so he rots.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao at the 2nd quote in your sig.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

so pretty old news but kobe said this team can beat the 92 dream team.

they do say when you get old you get senile...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What else do you expect him to say? 

It's a lose-lose situation for him. If he says they'd lose, people will say he's not a competitor and he's low balling the team and he say they'd win, he's delusional.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

well he could have said. "No. No team in the world can beat that team. Look at the roster. easily the best team put together. However, I think we could give them a run for their money."

Not, oh yeah we could beat them..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You people cry about nothing.

I agree with BoD, he's damned if he does and he's damned if he doesn't.

I like that confidence Kobe has. StarzNBarz if you want to hear the answer that you posted then go ask LeBron or Durant that question they'll probably give you that answer, people know the way Kobe is.

And tbh, in a best of 7 series the original 2012 USA team could've been able to beat the Dream Team once or twice. They would not have gotten sweep and they would not have gotten blown out by 30+ every game. Dream Team never faced a team as good as this:
CP3/Rose/Deron
Kobe/Wade
LeBron/Melo
Durant/Love/Aldridge
Dwight/Chandler

LeBron, Durant & Melo would eat Chris Mullin and a 36-year old bad back Larry Bird alive. In the Dream Team documentary, it was said that the Dream Team's only weakness was guarding quick guards. Rose, CP3 & Deron were faster than both 92 Magic and Stockton, probably faster than MJ & Drexler too. The Dream Team would have an advantage with their big men but how would they guard Durant? Would they start Pippen and switch Barkley or Malone to guard LeBron?

There's too many variables, it annoys me to no end how people act like the Dream Team would dominate the original 2012 team like they dominated teams in 92. The best team they faced was led by Toni fucking Kukoc. I would say Dream Team wins in a minimum 6 games.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rockets to amnesty Luis Scola, apparently they're trying to make room for a Dwight trade. After amnestying Scola, they'll have enough cap room at absorb Dwight, J-Rich, Hedo and Duhon.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

the 2012 team isnt even better than the 2008 team...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The original 2012 team was much better than the 2008 team.

Now the current 2012 team isn't.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Rockets to amnesty Luis Scola, apparently they're trying to make room for a Dwight trade. After amnestying Scola, they'll have enough cap room at absorb Dwight, J-Rich, Hedo and Duhon.


That would be fucking AWESOME. I'm glad Morey is a fucking idiot. They're going to be no better than the Magic ever were, and they're crippling themselves monetarily for years in order to have Dwight Howard for a year. GOOD STUFF, MAN. Get some picks and decent players in return, and I'd be elated.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Some guy said this on Twitter. I chuckled.


> Dwight, welcome to Houston! Here are your new teammates: Hedo Turkoglu, Jason Richardson, and Glen Davis!


I also laugh at those who said the CP3 Lakers trade was better than the Clippers one. Instead of getting Gordon, Davis & Rivers, they would've gotten Lamar Odom who was banished from the Mavs 4 months later, Scola who was amnestied 7 months later, Dragic who ran back to Phoenix the first chance he got, and K-Mart who averaged 17 PPG on 41% shooting while getting paid 12 mil a year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hennigan better not fucking trade Big Baby. :kobe2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Woj is saying Houston will be able to afford another max contract besides Dwight. So I'm guessing their plan is to team up Dwight & CP3 in Houston.

It'll be hilarious to see them fail and look like idiots.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't think anyone is considering the fact that no one in the nba in 1992 would know how to guard lebron. His combination of strength and speed really didn't exist then. Its just like the new breed of tight ends in the nfl. 

As for kobe saying what he did. With kobe, being kobe he probably believes him alone being on the team makes them better. DAT EGO.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They'd have Scottie Pippen as the primary defender on Bron with Ewing/Robinson anchoring the paint. Something tells me they'd do just fine against him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah but you put Pippen on LeBron then who's guarding Durant? Ewing & Robinson won't be able to guard him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It would be an immense adjustment. No one in the nba in 1992 had that combination. Were talking a one off game here. They wouldn't have time to adjust. Not saying it would be enough but its something to consider.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Exactly notorious. Its hard to compare teams of different eras because players and the game evolve.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

KD is playing the 4 right? 

That'd be a mismatch because they'll have either Barkley or Malone on him but they can still cover that up with great team defense especially because Chandler isn't a threat on offense so the centers could roam, rotate on time and provide help any time they get beat off the dribble.

EDIT: JM, if it's a one game thing, it'd be harder but how about Robinson/Ewing and Malone/Barkley? You're telling me that's not a bigger mismatch than Bron against that shitty frontline?

I'd burst out laughing with KD trying to guard either Chuck or Malone.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Durrant would run both of those guys ragged...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Both of those guys would run Durant ragged...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It would be equal. KD wouldn't be able to guard Chuck or Karl effectively and they wouldn't able to guard Durant effectively.

Me I'm not talking about this current USA team, I'm talking about the original 2012 team.
There's no doubt in my mind that
CP3/Rose/Deron
Kobe/Wade
LeBron/Melo
Durant/Love/Aldridge
Howard/Chandler

Could beat the Dream Team in a game, as for series I really don't know but it would be close. The Dream Team never faced a team as good as this. And if you watched the Dream Team documentary you would remember that the DT's biggest and pretty much only weakness was quick players. The fast-paced style of the 2012 team would be a nightmare for the Dream Team, however the 2012 team would be at a disadvantage because of how physical the 92 team is, they're not used to playing with that type of physicality.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

MJ could guard quicker points just fine. I don't know why they said that in the documentary. You guys should watch his D on KJ in the 93 finals and KJ has one of the quickest first steps and acceleration for a point ever. Stockton and Magic could get burned though. 

And seriously bro, Magic, Pippen, Jordan, Drexler, Barkley/Malone and Robinson, that's some of the greatest open court players ever. They'd do great in a running game. The only guy out of those, I can see wearing down by the running game is Magic because he wasn't in top shape. The rest were killers. 

Look at a center like Robinson dribble the ball up the floor, looks like a guard out there.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Team USA is about to go H.A.M. on Calipari and these Dominican ......s.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

FUCKING PUMPED. 

I wanna see how Davis does against his first real NBA competition, Al Horford.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Considering Ike Diogu made Horford his personal bitch a week ago, Davis won't do too bad.

I don't know a single person on the Dominican team except Horford and Francisco Garcia.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, neither do I. Time for RAPE.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ok this team can't shoot. Tragic.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lebron :bron just heard about Griffin, thats crazy. Excited to see Davis playing though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Rockets' twitter just started following Chris Duhon, Dwight Howard, Jason Richardson and Glen Davis. :durant


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> I don't think anyone is considering the fact that no one in the nba in 1992 would know how to guard lebron. His combination of strength and speed really didn't exist then. Its just like the new breed of tight ends in the nfl.
> 
> As for kobe saying what he did. With kobe, being kobe he probably believes him alone being on the team makes them better. DAT EGO.


Pippen/Jordan could both guard Lebron. Not a single doubt in my mind. Shut him down? Absolutely not(you need Jason Terry to do that), but guard him effectively? Yeah, I could see them doing that.

DAT EGO is right. although a 33 year old Kobe with 16 years on him trying to even attempt to guard MJ would be pretty funny. I'd say Kobe is still an elite defender when he tries, but no way he could do that for long and you know he would demand to guard him too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I dunno man. I think people are underestimating how rare lebrons combination of physical attributes are. Not a single player in 1992 was as physically gifted. Skill is obviously a different question but just talking physically here it would be a huge undertaking because they would have never seen it before.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

IGGY is going ham.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

IGGY is GOAT, dude.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I have no clue why Philly was/is so determined to trade him. It's not like he has a shitty contract, he's a great player. Much better than Turner or Thad Young. Although, I do think Turner has the potential to be a better player if Collins allows him to play his type of game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Who the fuck knows, man. If they're going to trade him, they just need to do it. There's been rumors of a deal involving Igoudala for years now, and nothing has happened. He does make near the max though, so that could be part of it. Though, I'm pretty sure he's in the final year of his deal, with a player option the year after.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Griffin has a meniscus tear and is out for the Olympics. Time for the 'brow.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Davis is winning me over.

Kid is for real.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

1st pick in Fantasy draft, man.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

al horford sucks in international games. Jack Michael Martinez looks like he can play in the nba though...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wins a national title in college, 99% chance he wins a gold medal in the Olympics...boy will it be depressing when he gets to New Orleans.

Feel bad for MKG too. He's only lost 10 games in the last 4 years and now he has to play for the Bobcats. :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Who will start for Indiana, Augustin or Hill? I'm guessing Hill.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hill. I still think trading/giving up on Collison was a bad move by the Pacers and done far too soon. Oh well, he still has potential that he can hopefully fulfill with the Mavs.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

augustin's a beast one of my favorite players. hill is too one dementional they should start DJ.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What dimension is that Sir StarzNBarz.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

shooting. i see george hill as more of a 2 guard.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

neither are starting pg material tbh. I would go with George over Augustin though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So they are playing off Blake's injury like he can fully recover from a torn meniscus and can be 100% come training camp. You can't. All they do is stretch it, stitch it and hope it holds. It often doesn't, chances of a re-tearing it is super high.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> So they are playing off Blake's injury like he can fully recover from a torn meniscus and can be 100% come training camp. You can't. All they do is stretch it, stitch it and hope it holds. It often doesn't, chances of a re-tearing it is super high.


Blake just wants a medal. I doubt they will play him anything significant. The only reason he made the team was the lack of bigs, and the slight chance he could help them out in a bind if a PF or C goes down.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Blake's off the team according to Team USA official site.

McGee has a 5 year 50 million dollar offer on the table from the Nuggets, save to say, no one's gonna top that with an offer sheet.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah Blake will not be playing for USA...

I'm talking about training camp for the Clippers.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Blake being absent from the team doesn't really bother me.

McGee better sign on that dotte lin. With a of maturity, free throws and mid range shooting and passing I can see him being a decent 5 in league lacking centers


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

McGee is a good player, he just has very dumb moments.

I knew he was gonna get a big contract after he had those 2 big games against the Lakers. Game 3 when he had 16 points, 15 rebounds and 3 blocks. And game 5 when he had 21 points, 14 rebounds and 2 blocks.

McGee has a lot of potential, he just needs to be in the right environment and Washington sure as hell isn't that place.

And to the question earlier on this page about George Hill & D.J. Augustin. Hill will obviously be the starter, not only did he start over Collison who is better than Augustin but the Pacers signed Hill to a 5 year contract, Augustin only to a one year, it's pretty obvious who they plan to make the starter.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

mcgee lost, he told the wizard he was getting at least 13 million.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



notorious said:


> McGee is a good player, he just has very dumb moments.
> 
> I knew he was gonna get a big contract after he had those 2 big games against the Lakers. Game 3 when he had 16 points, 15 rebounds and 3 blocks. And game 5 when he had 21 points, 14 rebounds and 2 blocks.
> 
> McGee has a lot of potential, he just needs to be in the right environment and Washington sure as hell isn't that place.


I agree, he stepped up and played big when it mattered and he had a chance to showchase his talent. I should have mentioned basketball IQ, but I think it is more of a maturity problem aforementioned. 

Wsahington, as an organization, didn't take anything seriously and the players followed suite.



IMPULSE said:


> mcgee lost, he told the wizard he was getting at least 13 million.


Now the Wizard's are stuck with NeNe, who was Denver's franchise center, who, according to reports, doesn't have his head in the game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kwame Brown to the Sixers on a 2 year, 6 mil deal.

It's only right.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

it amazes me how kwame brown is..


A. Still in the league

B. Making 3 million a year


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



NearStark™ said:


> I agree, he stepped up and played big when it mattered and he had a chance to showchase his talent. I should have mentioned basketball IQ, but I think it is more of a maturity problem aforementioned.
> 
> Wsahington, as an organization, didn't take anything seriously and the players followed suite.
> 
> ...


don't care. i enjoy blindly boasting about the wizards and laughing at the franchise more than watching them. 

i know what the team is stuck with, but ever since that trade they became a respectable team with a strong finish, well strong for them.

surviving nene is nothing if i could stomach lewis and wall being on my favorite team.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rockets are really funny. They are willing to give up everything for Dwight and Dwight may not even sign and extension there.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Goin' off the rails on a crazy train.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Not only giv up everything, but take back ALL of Orlando's cap-crippling contracts in the process, preventing them from being able to do much of anything. I really want to know if Morey is that stupid. He'd just be making Houston into the Houston MAgic, taking back Davis/Duhon/Richardson/Turkoglu.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



GOD said:


> it amazes me how kwame brown is..
> 
> 
> A. Still in the league
> ...


I, too, can't believe he is still in the league, and he is actually making 6.75 million a year. 3 million is too high, but that is just how Basketball goes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rockets are going to try to make a push for CP3 next season after getting Howard. Thought that much was obvious.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Grant Hill reportedly leaning towards signing with the Lakers.

Memories of when Laker fans talked shit to Celtic fans about us being old. Boy do things change.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Grant Hill reportedly leaning towards signing with the Lakers.
> 
> Memories of when Laker fans talked shit to Celtic fans about us being old. Boy do things change.


I'll take Hill/Nash's amazing production the same way you'll take Pierce/KG's production when they're amazing. Nash is incredibly consistent as is Hill.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Grant Hill's amazing production? 10 PPG/3.5 REB/2 AST is amazing?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah Hill was amazing... in Duke.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> I'll take Hill/Nash's amazing production the same way you'll take Pierce/KG's production when they're amazing. Nash is incredibly consistent as is Hill.


Think you're overrating Grant Hill.

Had him on my fantasy team this past year, definitely not consistent and there is no "amazing production". Hill wasn't even the best SF on his team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

im not calling him amazing, but I liek what he brings and he is a good role player. I guess I should have said Nash's amazing production and Hill's grit. Whatever, I think he will be a good fit and will make for a good bench player on the team.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Think you're overrating Grant Hill.
> 
> Had him on my fantasy team this past year, definitely not consistent and there is no "amazing production". Hill wasn't even the best SF on his team.


Hill's contribution to a team go far beyond the stat sheet, and his value is more in reality than fantasy basketball. That would be a great pick up for LA. His leadership, veteran presence, defense, heart, and intangibles are the type of things you want from role players on team with championship aspirations.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



NearStark™ said:


> I, too, can't believe he is still in the league, and he is actually making 6.75 million a year. 3 million is too high, but that is just how Basketball goes.


Come on now, let's not be ignorant. There is nothing wrong with Kwame Brown. He is a bust as a #1 overall pick, but there is still a place for a good defensive center with size and rebounding ability in the league. There will always be a place for him on some team's bench. Yea, he was overpaid last year and by my team no less, but he belongs in the league.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Doesn't change anything I said. Hill doesn't have "amazing production" (I know he said it was a wrong choice of words), he's inconsistent and Jared Dudley is better than him.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dudley is more athletic and was more consistent offensively last season, but that's about it. I would much rather have Hill on my team before Dudley (and I like Dudley as well, have since he was at BC)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That's your opinion. I'd rather have Dudley over Hill.

I wonder if any other Suns players will go to the Lakers. Maybe Shannon Brown returns to LA?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Obviously it's my opinion, I'm not trying to present it as anything other than that. And I like Brown a lot; it was unfortunate he got so little run for Phoenix until late in the season. Was he on a 1 year deal?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nash/Blake
Kobe/Brown
MDP/Hill
Pau/Hill
Bynum

would be a great contending team imo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, he's a UFA.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

theres no doubt dudley is better than hill. way better shooter, defender, and actually dudley isnt athletic at all. just a more solid player than hill


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kwame Brown is a scrub.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Agreed.

I wouldn't say he's way better than Hill in all those categories, but I do think he's better.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> theres no doubt dudley is better than hill. way better shooter, defender, and actually dudley isnt athletic at all. just a more solid player than hill


Never said he was athletic, but he is more athletic than Hill at this point in his career.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

kwame's a scrub for where he was picked. And yes he does get paid way too much. However I think he is still a good rebounder, and defender, and a big body that you can throw out there. He can actually be a good backup center and in his last games with the bobcats played very well.






^shows the powers of the beast!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

But you said dudley was more athletic.. thats not saying much.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> kwame's a scrub for where he was picked. And yes he does get paid way too much. However I think he is still a good rebounder, and defender, and a big body that you can throw out there. He can actually be a good backup center and in his last games with the bobcats played very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Brown is an ideal backup Center if you don't overpay for him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bulls trade Kyle Korver to the Hawks. Assumed to be a sign-and-trade for Kirk Hinrich.

Some Orlando news station is saying that the Thunder are offering Harden & Ibaka for Dwight, don't really believe them though.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Bulls trade Kyle Korver to the Hawks. Assumed to be a sign-and-trade for Kirk Hinrich.
> 
> Some Orlando news station is saying that the Thunder are offering Harden & Ibaka for Dwight, don't really believe them though.


Hey cool, the Bulls finally did something. Too bad it really doesn't mean anything. 

If that offer for Dwight is legit, then wow. Dwight, Durant, and Westbrook is certainly a scary sounding combination. I doubt it's true, but I think it's good for OKC and decent for Orlando.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They also waived C.J. Watson & Ronnie Brewer.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I thought Watson did well in the backup role, but he was expendable thanks to Teague being drafted.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

- Wolves waive Martell Webster.
- Mavs claim Elton Brand off amnesty waivers.
- O.J. Mayo possibly going to the Suns.
- Rockets sign Jeremy Lin to a 3 year, $25.1 mil offer sheet. Lin gets $5M in year one, $5.225M in year two, and $14.898 in year three.
- Celtics re-sign Chris Wilcox, Danny is also discussing a S&T with Dallas for Terry so that why we can still have our MLE.
Danny & Doc really want Courtney Lee and he's interested in coming here so I'm thinking if we pull off the S&T, we use the MLE on Courtney and this ends up being the final roster.

Rondo/Terry/Moore
Bradley/Lee/? (I think it will be Marquis but Danny should sign Dionte Christmas, guy is killing the Summer League for us)
Pierce/Green/Joseph
Bass/Sullinger/JJJ
KG/Wilcox/Melo


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

scola was officially waived.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Aid180 said:


> Hey cool, the Bulls finally did something. Too bad it really doesn't mean anything.
> 
> If that offer for Dwight is legit, then wow. Dwight, Durant, and Westbrook is certainly a scary sounding combination. I doubt it's true, but I think it's good for OKC and decent for Orlando.




Westbrook needs to shoot less, Durant needs to shoot more and you know Dwight is going to want his. Even when Durant shoots a jumper and it doesn't go in it is good for the scheme of things, I can't say the same for Dwight or Russ.

It is like Kobe taking his 23 shots a game; statistically The Lakers win more when Kobe takes more shots regardless of what numbers the other teammates put up. Yes, t seems to be flawed logic, but I consider it an intangible and few have possessed it. Durant, Kobe and Jordan are the most recent _superstars_ to come to mind. 

On the other hand Dwight will be an amazing anchor on defense and OKC won't be forced to always play small and out of natural position. I am not going to list all of his attributes as we know them, but his maturity level would fit in perfect with all of those 23 year olds.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Pretty sure Durant had the second most shots last season. I don't know exactly how much more you want him to shoot and why. Westbrook was averaging 24 PPG on a good percentage, there is no reason for him to shoot less.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'd definitely pass on that deal if I were Hennigan. Just doesn't make much sense.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hey what happened to Nicholson? He had a good first day and then kinda just dissapeared...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



GOD said:


> Kwame Brown is a scrub.


He's the ultimate scrub. The only notable thing he did in his career was throw a birthday cake at someone.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I dunno, man. He steadily got worse, game by game. Still showed much promise, though. Averaged 14.8 PPG and 7.5 REB, which is pretty solid.

@ Starz


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He was named to the Orlando Summer League 1st team so I guess he ended up doing good. Only watched Orlando's first game and the game against Boston, which he was pretty bad in.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nicholson - 12.6 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 0.4 bpg, 0.6 apg
Sullinger - 13.8 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 1.0 bpg, 1.0 apg

They only gave Nicholson 1st team cause he's on the Magic haha


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



NearStark™ said:


> Westbrook needs to shoot less, Durant needs to shoot more and you know Dwight is going to want his. Even when Durant shoots a jumper and it doesn't go in it is good for the scheme of things, I can't say the same for Dwight or Russ.
> 
> It is like Kobe taking his 23 shots a game; statistically The Lakers win more when Kobe takes more shots regardless of what numbers the other teammates put up. Yes, t seems to be flawed logic, but I consider it an intangible and few have possessed it. Durant, Kobe and Jordan are the most recent _superstars_ to come to mind.
> 
> On the other hand Dwight will be an amazing anchor on defense and OKC won't be forced to always play small and out of natural position. I am not going to list all of his attributes as we know them, but his maturity level would fit in perfect with all of those 23 year olds.


Well, true, Dwight will want his chance to shoot, but with no Harden or Ibaka from the rumored deal, then those shots can be given to Dwight. That's roughly 17 shots a game and Howard averages roughly 11 shots. I know it doesn't work perfectly like that, but shots taken shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

why ruin the chemistry in okc? what they got now is great, dwight is just a big black cloud full of trouble.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Apparently Jan Vesley missed 3 dunks in todays summer league game. Must be tough being only 6'11".


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

top 6 SF in the league.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Anyone willing to take Kyrie in that 1 0n 1 with Kobe? $50,000 on the table....for charity.

Stacks on deck.:ass


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Aid180 said:


> Well, true, Dwight will want his chance to shoot, but with no Harden or Ibaka from the rumored deal, then those shots can be given to Dwight. That's roughly 17 shots a game and Howard averages roughly 11 shots. I know it doesn't work perfectly like that, but shots taken shouldn't be an issue.


Harden threw up a lot of shots, but he spaced the floor well with any squad that was on the floor. Ibaka was never given the greenlight; even after that 11/11 playoff game. If somehow Howard ended up in OKC, Howard could handle his numbers and intangibles (excluding shot blocks, of course).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The "new" Celtics.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Apparently Jan Vesley missed 3 dunks in todays summer league game. Must be tough being only 6'11".


I still don't know why the Wizards drafted him at the 6th pick. Besides playing some OK defense, what does he provide for the team?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

A hot super-model girlfriend?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Would've been better off drafting BIYOMBO.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Vesely also FOULED OUT which is hilarious considering you get 10 fouls in summer league.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*





Nash seems to be enjoying LA


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Here is the Rookie Ladder for the Summer League 

1. Tyshawn Taylor (Nets)
2. Jarred Sullinger (Celtics)
3. Donatas Montiejunas (Rockets)
4. Andrew Nicholson (Magic)
5. Michael Kidd-Gilchrist (Bobcats)
6. Harrison Barnes (GSW)
7. John Jenkins (Hawks)
8. Dionte Christmas (Celtics)
9. Bardley Beal (Wizards)
10. Toko Shengelia (Nets) 

No surprise to see the Nets rookies doing good :jordan2

Fuck yeah Nets have been chosen as the team the NBA will follow for The Association


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Marswag still having 0-10 games? :troll


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Marswag still having 0-10 games? :troll


Dropped 34 points and 6 assist his last game :kobe2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Even though he wasn't really our draft pick, I would much rather have Marshon over JaJuan Johnson.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Even though he wasn't really our draft pick, I would much rather have Marshon over JaJuan Johnson.


JaJuan needs to bulk up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah he really does. Sullinger needs to lose weight and JJJ needs to bulk up. How ironic.

Btw, have the Brooklyn jerseys came out yet?

Oh and Xile how do you feel about the Nets being the featured team on The Association this year?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

sullinger doesnt need to lose weight, he can use it to his advantage.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Sullinger is fat.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Harrison Barnes dropped 23 in 25 minutes in his summer league debut. I've never been this hyped for a Warriors draft pick (might not be saying much considering our history with top 10 picks)


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

yes warriors will make the playoffs if barnes and thompson keep playing like that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Watched the replay of the Bobcats/Kings game this morning and MKG is gonna be a star.

Still LOLing at that one person on here who said he would be nothing but another Tony Allen. You know who you are.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Notorious the Jersey's come out in September.

Im so excited to see the Nets in the Association. Last year watching the Nuggets, you get a real good look at the team, George Karl gained a lot of respect from what I saw in there.

Its gonna be good it could be funny, last year I read stuff about the team making fun of Hump about Kim Kardashian. Deron betting with Lopez to see who gets more rebounds. They made MarShon carry their shoes and bags cause he was the rookie. We get to see this on camera, hell yeah. 

A lot of things would not happen if we were still in NJ.

MKG screams Role-player to me, Im not to high on him. He does have an all round game which is nice. Gerald Wallace 2.0?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> yes warriors will make the playoffs if barnes and thompson keep playing like that.


Barnes/Thompson/Curry are all sharp shooters, so if they stay healthy along with a Lee/Bogut 4/5 combination we will be formidable. We have some nice bench pieces as well with Jack (underrated pick up), RJ (old but still a solid veteran to have in the rotation), Beans (shitty starter and overpaid, but he is nice to have off the bench to rebound/foul), and hopefully Draymond Green will find himself a role, because I love what he brings.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah I can see the Gerald Wallace 2.0.

After watching him since he's been in college, I think he'll be like a poor-man's LeBron. Not as physically dominating but faster with more agility.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

MKG could go either way. I wouldn't be crowning his ass just yet. He's a helluva prospect but he's still wayyy too raw to say one way or the other at this point. He will always excel in the open court in the league, but it remains to be seen if his game will develop beyond just being a crazy athlete and hustle player


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Bobcats claim Brendan Haywood off amnesty waivers.
So I'm guessing their starting lineup will be Kemba/Hendo/MKG/Biyombo/Haywood with Sessions, Gordon, Jeff Taylor & Mullens off the bench....they'll probably win 25-30 games.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Alex Kennedy of Hoopsworld.com reports that the Magic are considering a trade sending Dwight Howard to the Lakers in exchange for a package of players, draft picks and salary cap relief, while Andrew Bynum would land with the Cavaliers.

http://www.hoopsworld.com/lakers-magic-cavs-talk-three-team-deal


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Doddsy_V1 said:


> Alex Kennedy of Hoopsworld.com reports that the Magic are considering a trade sending Dwight Howard to the Lakers in exchange for a package of players, draft picks and salary cap relief, while Andrew Bynum would land with the Cavaliers.
> 
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/lakers-magic-cavs-talk-three-team-deal


That could potential work out for everyone. Bynum included Cleveland in one of the few places he would sign an extension at, LA would get another big piece and more publicity, and Orlando would get rid of the nightmare, get a couple 1st round picks, and lose some cap space. Orlando will probably suck for a while and Dwight and Kobe might not get along, but Cleveland would get a nice piece to work with Kyrie in Bynum.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If that trade were to go down, the Lakers will definitely be a team to watch, because now you've got three guys who play better with the ball in their hands. Kobe/Dwight might end up becoming Kobe vs. Shaq Round II.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Nets sign C.J. Watson to a one year, vets min. deal. Good pickup for the Nets, he will be a solid backup for Deron.

Also the Knicks close to acquiring Raymond Felton in a sign-and-trade with the Blazers. I'm guessing if the deal goes through this means the Knicks will not be bringing Lin back. Because there's no point in having Lin, Felton, Kidd and that Spanish PG they just signed.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The Nets sign C.J. Watson to a one year, vets min. deal. Good pickup for the Nets, he will be a solid backup for Deron.
> 
> Also the Knicks close to acquiring Raymond Felton in a sign-and-trade with the Blazers. I'm guessing if the deal goes through this means the Knicks will not be bringing Lin back. Because there's no point in having Lin, Felton, Kidd and that Spanish PG they just signed.


Nice pick up for Vets Min. That bench is filling in.

Knicks go from Nash/Lin to Felton and Kidd


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Marc Spears saying that Rockets found a loophole that would only cost them $8M in Lin's third year on the offer sheet but $15M if the Knicks match.

I see you Morey. :troll

Also saying that the Knicks are close to a sign-and-trade deal with Portland for Felton and if it goes down then Lin will be a Rocket for sure.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Felton was rather phenomenal when he was a Knick previously. Interested to see if he can regain his former greatness.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Marc Spears saying that Rockets found a loophole that would only cost them $8M in Lin's third year on the offer sheet but $15M if the Knicks match.
> 
> I see you Morey. :troll
> 
> Also saying that the Knicks are close to a sign-and-trade deal with Portland for Felton and if it goes down then Lin will be a Rocket for sure.


Who do you think the Knicks will give up for him?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

@WWF: He was phenomenal under D'Antoni's system which literally every PG is. There is no more MDA in New York.

@Xile44: Not much. Probably a draft pick or a scrub like Gadzuric or something.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Damn, Kyrie broke a bone in his hand apparently. 



> Tzvi Twersky @TTwersky
> 
> For those asking, Irving's injury had nothing to do with the Select Team. Apparently, he injured it during a LV Summer League practice.
> 
> Breaking: Kyrie Irving's hand is in a cast. He most likely broke a bone during practice, according to sources


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

^^he's a coward. he clearly didn't want to play against Kobe. :kobe3

I wonder if the signing of Lin will screw things up for the Rockets. Him and Asik would probably take away all that cap they've managed to get. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

First he takes out Rubio.

Now he takes out Kyrie.

:kobe2


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The Nets sign C.J. Watson to a one year, vets min. deal. Good pickup for the Nets, he will be a solid backup for Deron.
> 
> Also the Knicks close to acquiring Raymond Felton in a sign-and-trade with the Blazers. I'm guessing if the deal goes through this means the Knicks will not be bringing Lin back. Because there's no point in having Lin, Felton, Kidd and that Spanish PG they just signed.


The C.J. Watson move is seriously a great one.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



NearStark™ said:


> The C.J. Watson move is seriously a great one.


It was reported Deron called CJ and made a pitch. Surprised to see him here for the Vets Min.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Apparently Kyrie punched a padded wall after a turnover in practice. Had an Amar'e moment.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

you have to be crazy to punch a padded wall. the cavs should put him in a straight jacket to avoid any setbacks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Blazers trade Raymond Felton & Kurt Thomas to the Knicks for Jared Jeffries & Dan Gadzuric.

So I'm guessing Jeremy Lin to Houston it is.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

nba needs to throw houston in the bushes


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

ill take cj watson for vet. minimum. great deal.


----------



## -Ace- (May 31, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Glad Failton is gone. Good salary dump move by our GM. Jeffries/Gadzuric are not guaranteed contracts.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If the Knicks don't match Jeremy Lin's deal then Iman Shumpert will be the only player on the team under the age of 25.

Old ass teams :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Says the Celtics fan :kobe


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

who's old? Terry Pierce KG. Thats it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Now, but for the last 5 years, seems like Boston's been the oldest team around this side of Phoenix.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

as long as we have jeff green we're fine


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Celtics have 3 players over the age of 30 on the team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How many last season?(Allen and O'Neal off the top of my head) The season before?(Shaq and maybe Posey?) Seems like vets looking for a ring were coming and going every season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah they were. Never said we weren't old in the past.

But we are not an old team anymore.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Raymond Felton is going to get even fatter in New York.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So the Wolves offered the Blazers 3 first round picks and Derrick Williams for Nicolas Batum...but the Blazers rejected even though they don't want to pay Batum the contract Minny gave him in the offer sheet.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> So the Wolves offered the Blazers 3 first round picks and Derrick Williams for Nicolas Batum...but the Blazers rejected even though they don't want to pay Batum the contract Minny gave him in the offer sheet.


lmao what the fuck? What is wrong with both of those teams? How can Minnesota even dream of offering that, and Portland should be removed from the league for turning it down.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*










Must of took the Lin News hard, especially after learning he is backing up Felton.

Melo had something to say about the Lin situation


> Rod Boone ‏@rodboone
> Melo on #Knicks Lin saga: “It’s not up to me. It’s up to the organization to say that they want to match that ridiculous contract.”


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Isn't that his mugshot from when he was with the Nets and got arrested for beating his wife?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Jason Kidd DUI.

It took me 5 minutes to realize who that mug shot was, I forget he's not white.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Isn't that his mugshot from when he was with the Nets and got arrested for beating his wife?





> PeterVecsey1: East Hampton Patch (Taylor Vecsey) broke story that Jason Kidd was arrested for DWI this morning in Hamptons. Police to put out release


..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No I understand he got arrested for a DWI this morning but I'm saying that the mugshot picture is old.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> No I understand he got arrested for a DWI this morning but I'm saying that the mugshot picture is old.


It could be, I thought it would go well either way with the post. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Suns claim Luis Scola off amnesty waivers. Will amnesty Josh Childress so they'll have cap space.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Good move for Phoenix, imo. Dragic and Scola might have a bit of chemistry too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Phoenix could end up being better this year that they have in the past, with Nash.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Still thought to be after Mayo as well, with the amnesty freeing up cap.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Assuming they sign Mayo...
Dragic/Marshall
Mayo/Brown?
Dudley/Beasley
Scola/Morris
Gortat/Lopez

42 win team at best IMO.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Assuming they sign Mayo...
> Dragic/Marshall
> Mayo/Brown?
> Dudley/Beasley
> ...


Yep, they still will be a better team than last year, but it looks like they will take the Rockets place in the standings where they miss out on play-offs despite an above .500


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Michael Malone and Brian Shaw are out as candidates for the Magic. :mcgee3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well looking at the teams that made the playoffs last year for the West...
Spurs (Playoff lock)
Thunder (Playoff lock)
Lakers (Playoff lock)
Grizzlies (Playoff lock)
Clippers (Playoff lock)
Nuggets (Playoff lock)
The way I see it, there will be two playoff spots open. Which teams get it will be between Dallas, Utah, Golden State, Phoenix and Minnesota.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The West is a cluster fuck next year, but SA and LA will fall off soon enough.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Melo talking about ridiculous contracts? Does he know that he's got a max contract?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Raptors trade James Johnson to the Kings for a 2nd round pick. Yay, just what the Kings need, another swingman.

Also Knicks not matching Lin's contract, looks like he'll be a Rocket.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> Melo talking about ridiculous contracts? Does he know that he's got a max contract?


lol @ insinuating Melo isn't worth max money


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

cant blame the knicks honestly. i feel that lin is gonna fall flat on his face. doesnt deserve all that money


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> lol @ insinuating Melo isn't worth max money


I don't think most players are worth their max contract and I find most of them ridiculous. Lebron doesn't even have a max contract, which means Melo sure the hell shouldn't. ***** is one dimensional player and failed to do even well on that side of the court last year.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

LeBron choosing to take less money to team up with 2 other superstars is completely irrelevant to whether Melo is or isn't worth a max contract. Melo is a top 10 player, and is worth a max contract. It's not really Carmelo's fault that the Knicks are a horribly constructed team


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Melo is not a top 10 player. Absolutely not. Zero percent chance that he is in my mind.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kobe
Lebron
Dwight
Durant
Chris Paul
Deron Williams
Kevin Love
Derrick Rose
Westbrook
Wade

are ten guys I'd easily take over Melo. Yes, Wade had a bad year, but even his bad year was better than Melo's.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

To be honest Melo's play after Woodson took over was much better than Wade's play at any point last season.

However, I still take Wade over Melo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

A player should not have to be over reliant on isos to play well.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> A player should not have to be over reliant on isos to play well.


Says the guy who thinks Westbrook & Rose are better than Melo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

neither of those two rely on Isos, what are you talking about. 

Melo also averaged LESS points than Westbrook even though he was the FIRST option unless Westbrook who was the second option. So what exactly does Melo have on Westbrook? Certainly not defense considering Westbrook is one of the best guard defenders in the league as well as one of the best rebounding PGs.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> neither of those two rely on Isos, what are you talking about.
> 
> Melo also averaged LESS points than Westbrook even though he was the FIRST option unless Westbrook who was the second option. So what exactly does Melo have on Westbrook? Certainly not defense considering Westbrook is one of the best guard defenders in the league as well as one of the best rebounding PGs.


lmao, yea, Rose and Westbrook aren't iso players. You are sooooooo right. Melo is a much more well rounded and efficient scorer than Westbrook. Westbrook is just a chucker who runs hot and cold with his jumper. He will win his teams some games, and lose his team some more. If he weren't playing next to the best offensive player in basketball in KD his flaws would be much more apparent if team's were more able to design their defensive game plan to shut him down.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The same thing you said about Westbrook, you could say for Melo.

Melo is a chucker who runs hot and cold with his jumper. He will win his team some games, and lose his team some more.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

*I like how Melo is talking about a ridiculous contract and not referring to himself. :lmao*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> lmao, yea, Rose and Westbrook aren't iso players. You are sooooooo right. Melo is a much more well rounded and efficient scorer than Westbrook. Westbrook is just a chucker who runs hot and cold with his jumper. He will win his teams some games, and lose his team some more. If he weren't playing next to the best offensive player in basketball in KD his flaws would be much more apparent if team's were more able to design their defensive game plan to shut him down.


Westbrook shot .460%, Melo shot .430%. :lmao so which one is the chucker again?

And teams do plan to shut him down. That is one of, if not, the most idiotic things I've read in awhile. Teams obviously plan for him and coaches bring it up all the time, the way he attacks the rim is something teams have to plan for. It's not like coaches plan for Durant and Durant alone.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Looks like Aaron Brooks is gonna sign with the Kings.

Another guard. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao. I fucking love it.

Feel bad for Jimmer though. This is an unnecessary and pointless signing to say the least, but it's the Kings...so of course it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Meh. Brooks will be a good backup. They better not start him over Thomas though, that ***** deserves the starting position.

Thomas/Brooks
Thorton/1 of ten guards they have, not sure which one
Evans/Salmons
that guy they drafted, forgot his name/maybe Thompson.
Cousins

not bad imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

A 10-man rotation will likely be
Thomas/Brooks
Thornton/Salmons
Evans/T-Will or Garcia
Robinson/Thompson
Cousins/Hayes


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

they still have Hayes? I thought he released after his heart condition. Oh well. Completely forgot about T-Will as well, the guy sure did fuck up his career.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah they re-signed Hayes after they found out he didn't have a heart condition.

As or T-Will, he's not a bad player, just has a bad work ethic and is immature. He did put up the best numbers of his career in his 20 game or so stint with Sacramento. He can still be a good role player or an average starter if he can stay on the right path. I haven't given up on him completely.

And besides, T-Will is a beast on 2K12. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Indeed. T-Will is JESUS on 2K. He's Robin to my Batman on My Player in Housron.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

anyone is good on 2k. No idea why anyone would ever sign TWill though. just build a super team of 90+ overalls and keep recycling them. When 30 championships and get bored. :kobe3

Crew is where it's at. A far better version of MyPlayer basically.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They got rid of that, tho.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

they're bringing it back for 2k13. I still play 2k11 crew, shit is too fun.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I never understand why a lot of sport games do that. Take a feature out for no reason.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They never confirmed that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

@ notorious, 2k is famous for their "TAKE OUT A FEATURE JUST TO BRING IT OUT YEARS LATER AS A 'NEW FEATURE'". ......s, all of them.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So the Kings are the anti-Rockets?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

live 13 > 2k13


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:kobe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Live is so bad that they had to cancel their game. Laughable franchise. Hey WWF are you going to crew with GA, Mak, and Chico if there is crew on 13? :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hearing Antawn Jamison will sign with the Lakers.

Great pickup for La La land, much better than McRoberts & Murphy.

The old get older :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What's the point of playing Crew when everyone is a 99 overall?



Champ said:


> live 13 > 2k13


I'm actually very interested to see how Live turns out this year. If 2K is the same old shit, I may get Live.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

they've had two years to make this game which is why it's going to deliver


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> Live is so bad that they had to cancel their game. Laughable franchise. Hey WWF are you going to crew with GA, Mak, and Chico if there is crew on 13? :kobe3


NOPE. 

I have a 360.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Champ said:


> they've had two years to make this game which is why it's going to deliver


Lord knows then needed the extra time. :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> What's the point of playing Crew when everyone is a 99 overall?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually very interested to see how Live turns out this year. If 2K is the same old shit, I may get Live.


playing with/against real player is far superior to playing against retarded cpu with retarded cpu. Or is averaging 60/15/11/8/4(those were my numbers on HoF) really that much fun to you?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No, I just get bored of the game really quickly, regardless of whom or what I'm playing.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Even if they just updated the shoes, added a few shots animations, a few new legends and updated the rosters/statistics I would still by 2K13. I absolutely love the style of play, probably more than any other format of any game. 

I will be getting Live as well; I generally support the majority of EA Sports titles and I did enjoy the previous incarnations. I am excited to see what they have done with the past two years.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I liked the 2K11 gameplay better than 2K12. It's hard to explain but 2K11's gameplay was much better than 2K12.

I'm hoping they add more classic teams from the 2000's. Like the real Kobe/Shaq Lakers, 08 Celtics, 05 Spurs, 04 Pistons, some of the good teams that didn't make it to the Finals like the 05 Suns, 00 Blazers, etc.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I heard there was a lot of shit mechanics in the 2k12 gameplay where they tried to fix some bad things about the 2k11 gameplay but completely failed.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> I heard there was a lot of shit mechanics in the 2k12 gameplay where they tried to fix some bad things about the 2k11 gameplay but completely failed.


There were a lot of glitches to exploit such as holding turbo from half court and driving the paint for a contact dunk 99% of the time, a few unstoppable alley oop plays, big men could literally walk into the paint and do a standing dunk and a few other things. They patched most of the obvious things, but there is always more.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The thing I hated the most is if you did a driving contested layup and you missed, your player would keep going and knock over a defender resulting in a loose-ball foul on you.

USA about go HAM on these Brazilian ......s.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

First real test for America here. Hopefully this game is more interesting than the last one.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

time for some USA basketball.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

OH SHIT, IT'S OBAMA.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The thing I hated the most is if you did a driving contested layup and you missed, your player would keep going and knock over a defender resulting in a loose-ball foul on you.
> 
> USA about go HAM on these Brazilian ......s.


Yeah, that was ridiculous.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

USA SUCKS, MAN.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

nah, notorious obviously cursed them. it was dead, but now it's reinstated. 

wizards need to cut blatche. they want to debate that stuff and it annoys me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nah Team USA was losing because they're playing on the Wizards home floor.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

man i just love seeing Kobe, Durant and Lebron all on the same team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

O.J. Mayo agrees to a deal with the Mavs.

Collison/Beaubois
Mayo/Delonte
Marion/Carter
Dirk/Wright
Kaman/Brand

Not bad...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yup, another first round exit team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well I never said they would be contenders.

Not bad pretty much meant playoff team. And yeah first round exit, 6-8 seed again.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Well I never said they would be contenders.
> 
> Not bad pretty much meant playoff team. And yeah first round exit, 6-8 seed again.


Agreed, but I, overall, agree with the move the Mavs made. It is just too bad for the Grizzlies as I think he is going to have a breakout year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If Collison & Mayo can reach the potential they showed their rookie years when Mayo was an 18 PPG scorer and Collison was an 18/8 player, Dallas had a hell of an offseason. But I doubt that will happen.

To be honest, on paper this years Mavs team is better than last years. But still, don't see them getting past the 1st round.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

should have tanked again and tried signing Dwight/CP3 in the offseason. Maybe Cuban realized that the Mavs aren't really all that appealing to free agents.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Delonte's probably not going back to Dallas.

Some playoff team will pick him up on a 1 year, vet's min deal, same old, same old.

If I had to make a choice, I'd bet on Delonte signing with those ......s in LA. And no I'm not talking about the Clippers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well you can't describe the Clippers and then expect us to know you meant the Lakers. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:blake

I have a question...what the fuck are the Bulls doing? What is their plan?


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> :blake
> 
> I have a question...what the fuck are the Bulls doing? What is their plan?


Praying that Derrick Rose will heal like crazy and carry the team as they haven't made any positive moves that I can think of.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

1) Give Boozer terrible contract
2) avoid luxury tax at all costs two years later
3)???
4) SUCCESS


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They'll be a first round exit next year, if they make the playoffs.

I don't expect them to do as well as they did last year without Rose. And they will be damn fools if they match Houston's offer on Omer Asik. 8 mil a year for a backup center with no offensive game whatsoever is pathetic.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rundown of todays events? Too many pages to look through today...

Looking for signings, rumors, StarsNBarz head scratching statements, the works.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

James Johnson signed with the Kings. So did Brooks. Mayo signed with the Mavs. I think that's all the major news.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kinda sad about Johnson . He was really developing into J-Smooth light .


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

But man, JONAS will be there.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

JONAS and LOWRY. 

This may be the season where I actually buy a Raptors Jersey. Haven't bought one of those since I was like 12.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Maybe IGGY too. Holy fuck I'm actually getting pumped that I have all Raptors' games. :mark:


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Speaking of the Bulls, I feel like they know they are in trouble this season. However, Rose will return toward the end and let him take his time to get better for the following season. Bulls will amnesty Boozer when they buy out Nikola Mirotic's contract and Mirotic is supposed to be very, very, very good, just hope his game transfers over to the NBA. Eventually you will have something like Rose - SG - Deng (if not traded, not resigned, etc) - Gibson/Mirotic - Noah. Teague has a higher ceiling than his brother and should be solid as he gets older. Bulls 5-8 seed this year and get a decent pick which hopefully translates to something nice.

And please, Asik is a nice backup, but shouldn't get all that money. Let Rockets bury themselves in that hole.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bulls should just tank for Shabazz.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I feel inclined not to listen to anything you say that's draft related.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

probably a good idea. Them tanking is another good idea as the team just got weaker and I didn't think they could beat the Heat last season(even if healthy) so I don't exactly like their odds now. Their major advantage was their bench and that advantage is basically gone. All they would really have to do to tank is shut Rose down for the season and amnesty Boozer as well as trade Deng for some picks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Jermaine O'Neal gonna work out for the Lakers. I hope they sign him for the lulz, not only because he's awful but he can continue with their senior citizen movement. :kobe3

Kris Humphries re-signs with the Nets on a 2 year, 24 mil deal. 12 mil a year for Humphries?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Jermaine O'Neal gonna work out for the Lakers. I hope they sign him for the lulz, not only because he's awful but he can continue with their senior citizen movement. :kobe3
> 
> Kris Humphries re-signs with the Nets on a 2 year, 24 mil deal. 12 mil a year for Humphries?


Humphries is a proven draw :russo

You hear that heat he was getting at MSG? Dude just needs to get pushed steadily.

But seriously, why would the Lakers even want to touch Jermaine O'Neal? Dude hasn't been relevant since 2005, and he is absolute trash. If the Lakers wanted talent or -GOOD- veteran presence, they should have gone after Nash.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

...the Lakers have Nash.

Grant Hill agrees to a deal with the Clippers. I like the Butler/Hill SF rotation.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wonder why Hill would choose the Clippers over the Lakers


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Maybe they offered more money?

The Lakers said they were only giving out vet's min. contracts for the rest of the offseason so maybe the Clippers offered him more.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hill is a bitch, choosing the Clippers over the Lakers. CHOOSING CP3 OVER NASH. HAS NO HONOUR?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Maybe they offered more money?
> 
> The Lakers said they were only giving out vet's min. contracts for the rest of the offseason so maybe the Clippers offered him more.


I guess, but at this point in his career I would think he would be more interested in a ring than money, and the Lakers are pretty clearly in a better position to win next season than the Clippers IMO.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> Hill is a bitch, choosing the Clippers over the Lakers. CHOOSING CP3 OVER NASH. HAS NO HONOUR?


Yes, Nash has no honour . 

Right choice, Hill didn't want to join the dark side, I get it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'd rather play with CP3 than Nash too. Don't blame Hill.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I guess, but at this point in his career I would think he would be more interested in a ring than money, and the Lakers are pretty clearly in a better position to win next season than the Clippers IMO.


Because chasing rings in LA worked so well for Malone and Payton.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> :blake
> 
> I have a question...what the fuck are the Bulls doing? What is their plan?


No moneyzz. They're trying to move Rip now, too. lawls

I don't even know what our bench will look like next year.

PG: Hinrich/Teague
SG: Jimmy Butler
SF: ?
PF: Taj Gibson
C: Leon Powe or Asik if we match

WTF, man? R.I.P - Ronnie Brewer, Kyle Korver, CJ Watson, JLIII, Asik (most likely).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Because chasing rings in LA worked so well for Malone and Payton.


Have any veteran ringchasers actually won a ring with the Lakers?

Only one I can think of is Glen Rice.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Not to mention, Jimmy Butler will be starting if Luo has wrist surgery. Fuark. Good night, sweet Chicago Bulls.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Apparently Jermaine is looking really good in his workout thus far...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

bulls should just tank so they can pair rose with shabazz the following season


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Apparently Jermaine is looking really good in his workout thus far...


Jermaine is done.

Can get you the occasional block or draw the occasional charge, but Jermaine is done. He's old, slow, injury prone, his offensive game is pretty bad, poor FT shooter...on defense he's inconsistent, some days he can be really good on d and others he can be pretty bad.

The Lakers would be better off bringing Jordan Hill back but I don't know if he wants to play for the vet's min.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I believe we have his bird rights so we can offer him more but they're disagreeing on the amount of money/length I believe.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

NASTY.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> NASTY.


:lmao <-------- Doesn't even come close to how hard I laughed at this shit. I actually had to look at it twice to realize what was going on. CP3 broke a vertebrae in my neck over the internet. #Swag


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wizards amnesty Andray Blatche. IMPULSE celebrates.

Knicks not matching Lin's contract. Carmelo celebrates.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wizards did that shit yesterday.

CP3 owning Davis. This ***** thinks he could guard Kobe? Kobe does about 50 different fakes in an iso, he would be blown past in seconds.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

the worst thing about the video is the teeth. it's telling of that gap in talent level. paul has davis looking like an uncoordinated disinterested girl attempting to do jumping jacks in gym class. paul is doing magician acts and turned davis into chris bosh lite with them mannerisms.

poor kid looking like a deer in the headlights. i can't stop there's so much material within in that gif. at fist i thought davis was playing hopscotch.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> NASTY.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nuggets amnesty Birdman, sign Anthony Randolph.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

PEDO MAN is gone. I don't see any other team signing him, he'll probably sign over seas imo/.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I can accept that.

Is Randolph any good?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



IMPULSE said:


> chris bosh lite


Davis will be lucky to be Chris Bosh lite by his 5th year in the league.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Brye said:


> I can accept that.
> 
> Is Randolph any good?


He has the potential to be a good player, but horrible work ethic and lacks motivation.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

i see davis getting the blake griffin treatment aka being protected by nba


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Joel Anthony said:


> Davis will be lucky to be Chris Bosh lite by his 5th year in the league.


On the offensive end I completely agree, but on the defensive end he could be near there by his Sophomore year. He is doing to need to accept that he isn't the dominant force in his respective playing field and learn the pace of the NBA. 

As far as Blatche receiving amnesty, not surprising, a handful of Wizards have received the same treatment the past few years.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wut? They are only eligible to amnesty one person. Who else have they amnestied?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

none of you got my post. the whole thing was a joke and the chris bosh lite mannerisms has nothing to do with talent. it has everything with the running joke of things bosh does that people find suspect. 

davis looks like a girl with buckteeth in that gif, someone should add pigtails and it would be complete.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Davis is already a better defender than Bosh. Case in point:


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Wut? They are only eligible to amnesty one person. Who else have they amnestied?


What I meant to say was a bunch of players that have been amnestied recently have previously been Wizards such Arenas.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lol at the Knicks. They said they were gonna match whatever offer the Rockets were throwing but the curveball Year 3 salary made them change their minds. Lol...I am jealous at that year 3 salary myself. Kudos to Lin for taking it and kudos to the Rockets as they now have their replacement for Yao Ming. Watch Lin get close to 1 million All-Star votes next season too. Linsanity was a great run in Feb. and March and I enjoyed it a lot. I hope he does well with the Rockets.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He certainly won't outvote Kobe but it'll be interesting to see if he'll outvote CP3.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

i hope lin does well, but i seriously think he will flop


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



chronoxiong said:


> Lol at the Knicks. They said they were gonna match whatever offer the Rockets were throwing but the curveball Year 3 salary made them change their minds. Lol...I am jealous at that year 3 salary myself. Kudos to Lin for taking it and kudos to the Rockets as they now have their replacement for Yao Ming. Watch Lin get close to 1 million All-Star votes next season too. Linsanity was a great run in Feb. and March and I enjoyed it a lot. I hope he does well with the Rockets.


The Knicks refused to match the offer not because of the money, but for basketball reasons.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Knicks fans response to Lin leaving. The last comment had me in tears.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Damn. First comment and already people were getting racist. Why's everyone mad at Lin for trying to get more money? He spent so many years getting paid next to nothing (by NBA standards) so he had every right to jump on the best offer.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



kobra860 said:


> Damn. First comment and already people were getting racist. Why's everyone mad at Lin for trying to get more money? He spent so many years getting paid next to nothing (by NBA standards) so he had every right to jump on the best offer.


It is the easiest and most hurtful card to play, it will always be used first.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

For the record, does anyone else think the current system for signing RFAs is completely biased towards lesser teams? Why Houston can throw out a back heavy offersheet that they don't have to commit to themselves is silly, imo. They already have the advantage of structuring the deal to suit their financial situation perfectly, why can they throw out a structure that they don't have to commit to?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> Henry Abbott ‏@TrueHoop
> 
> Lin to SI: "Every single vet...told me that I shouldn't play [playoffs] I had arguments with them about why I should."


So Knicks fans rip a player for leaving, when his own teammaates thought he was shit :lmao The Knicks entire situation is so dysfunctional, Dolan is the worst owner of all time, a delusional fan base, politiking teammates, etc.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I always felt like Carmelo was jealous of the attention Lin was getting.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao at those comments.

Still doesn't beat what people were saying about Allen. He'S A TRADER~!


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You really have to be a nontraditional PG to help out your best player that utilizes isolation so often. I mean, yeah, a better point guard could technically put the ball at the elbow for Mello and let him do his thing. So, by default the point guard ends up being a spot up shooter and halfcourt ball handler (this isn't even always true). 

Carmello is not a pick and roll player, Carmello is a decent spot up shooter but he rather prefer to put the ball into iso and Carmello is usually the end of the line for the Knicks offense. Don't get me wrong, Carmello is amazing, but if he would just slightly change his game to improve those around him, oh, and play even a little bit of defense it would make me mark.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Carmelo's not even a bad defender to be honest, he's just lazy.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I live the New York area, and Jeremy Lin was "breaking news." 

I hate New York media.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> One source familiar with the talks, though, cautioned to not make too much of that shift just yet.
> 
> The Cavaliers would land Lakers center Andrew Bynum for a package of draft picks and veteran power forward Anderson Varejao, according to one league source. The Lakers would receive Howard for Bynum. Orlando would get Varejao and draft picks. The source said this was merely the framework of a deal being discussed.


Why would Orlando do that? Think Bynum will walk after 2013?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Orlando fucked themselves honestly. The Nets and Rockets were willing to take are their shitty contracts.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



kobra860 said:


> Damn. First comment and already people were getting racist. Why's everyone mad at Lin for trying to get more money? He spent so many years getting paid next to nothing (by NBA standards) so he had every right to jump on the best offer.


I agree. It's so lame and it's not Lin that's the only doing this, it's basically every single athlete out there. Look at Joe Johnson, does he deserve a damn max contract? No. Look at Carmelo Anthony himself. He does not deserve a max contract because I don't think he will ever win an NBA title. I'm just being real here because I don't see it happening. Lin was fighting for his life just to make that minimum contract and now that a team wants to pay him more, he has every right to. I'm sure everyone else will. People these days.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Portland matches Nicolas Batum's offer sheet from the Wolves.

Raptors officially sign JONAS. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

jl3 set to sign with the raps :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So what are the Raptors gonna do with Calderon?

I heard he wants a trade and at one point the Raptors were considering amnestying him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Fuck the Bulls, Shannon Brown should come back to the Lakers. Still love the kid and he would be great fit our second unit if he came back.


btw, Lin agreed to that Houston deal before the Knicks committed to all their other point guards. When he accepted he clearly thought that the Knicks would match, so it's not like he was really expecting to go to Houston. He also couldn't just go back on his word and sign with the Knicks for a different deal because, well, that's just not a very smart business decision to go back on your word like that.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> Fuck the Bulls, Shannon Brown should come back to the Lakers. Still love the kid and he would be great fit our second unit if he came back.
> 
> 
> btw, Lin agreed to that Houston deal before the Knicks committed to all their other point guards. When he accepted he clearly thought that the Knicks would match, so it's not like he was really expecting to go to Houston. He also couldn't just go back on his word and sign with the Knicks for a different deal because, well, that's just not a very smart business decision to go back on your word like that.


It would also help if Lin's manager had more experience than just Desmond Mason. Lin doesn't deserve near that kind of money and I am glad the Knicks didn't just make it rain like they did on an non insurable player and a player you gave up a solid cast of characters for and a shit ton of money for to work in an offensive system completely contrary to his play.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

no one really deserves the money they get.

Batum was overpaid.
Anderson was overpaid.
Mayo was probably overpaid.
Lots of players were overpaid this offseason and always have been. 8 mil a year, which the Rockets are paying Lin, could turn out to be a great contract if he lives up to his potential/hype, and it's not like we already didn't witness what he's capable of without Melo handicapping him like he handicaps everyone else.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rashard Lewis is easily the most overpaid NBA player ever.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:mcgee re-signs with the Nuggets on a 4 year, 44 mil deal.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

see, that's the overpaid shit I'm talking about. :kobe

that ***** isn't worth anything over 8 million. fucking centers these days are getting paid like there is only 2 in the league, the position isn't exactly as hard to come by as people make it out to be. Shoot guards is by far and easily the hardest position to find great players at.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Then how does Kwame Brown keep getting signed? He's not even good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Centers have been getting overpaid in the NBA for a long ass time. This is nothing new. Fucking Omer Asik is getting 8 mil a year for averaging 3 points and 5 rebounds.

And yes, when it comes to down to depth...shooting guard is the worst in the NBA.

Speaking of Kwame Brown...I used to think Doug Collins was one of the best coaches in the NBA. Not anymore. Fucking idiot plans on starting Spencer Hawes at PF and Kwame Brown at C. Fail. Fail. Fail. Worst starting PF/C duo in the NBA.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

SG? wat


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

SG has the worst depth in the NBA.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Do you not agree WrestlingFoundry?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No, I don't, J_MeRce.

-----

That is absurd. You're telling me the drop off between those players listed and the rest is greater than Howard/Bynum and the rest of the Centers in the NBA? You really think the drop off between somebody like Joe Johnson to Kevin Martin is greater than that of Andrew Bynum and a guy like Nene?

Not to mention, Center is borderline the most important position in the NBA. You can find a good SG anywhere, but getting a good C is much more difficult.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I kind of think the lack of depth in SG is more prevalent in fantasy sports than it is in the actual real life NBA.

Sort of the problem is there's a few hybrid guards that are play like forwards a lot of the time (Wade/Kobe).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> SG has the worst depth in the NBA.


Deleted dat list...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dwight, Bynum, Marc, Cousins, Monroe, Noah, Bogut, Gortat, Horford, Jefferson, Chandler, McGee, Hibbert, JONAS, Pekovic, Nene....yeah I think the center position has more depth than SG.

Kobe, Wade, Manu, Monta, Gordon, Johnson, Harden, Tyreke, Martin, George, Afflalo, Stuckey, DeRozan, Beal, Shumpert, Mayo, Ray, Bradley etc.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Dwight, Bynum, Marc, Cousins, Monroe, Noah, Bogut, Gortat, Horford, Jefferson, Chandler, McGee, Hibbert, JONAS, Pekovic, Nene....yeah I think the center position has more depth than SG.
> 
> Kobe, Wade, Manu, Monta, Gordon, Johnson, Harden, Tyreke, Martin, George, Afflalo, Stuckey, DeRozan, Beal, Shumpert, Mayo, Ray etc.


> Says C has more depth than SG
> Names 16 Centers
> Names 18 SG

wat


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The pool of talent for SG really isn't _that_ bad either. I just think there's a few that are in a complete league of their own.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Maybe because he included players like Stuckey, Affalo, Ray, and Derozan. Those guys aren't actually that good. Well, Affalo is, but i have a soft spot for him. I also don't understand why he put rookies are there, oh well.

Btw, drop off from Wade/Kobe is FAR and AWAY bigger than the drop off from Bynum/Howard.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I wasn't counting.

I'll add two more centers to the list: KG and Duncan.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Speaking of Kwame:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nice, you added 2 Power Forwards! Then I can add Iguodala and Granger to the SGs!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Adding PFs to the list isn't exactly smart. I don't care what they played last season, they are PFs and only play C when they have to because of their teams lack of depth.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Tim Duncan has played center for like the last 3 seasons.

KG is most likely playing center until he retires.

Don't see why I can't include them there.

When was the last time Andre Iguodala or Danny Granger started at shooting guard? You're acting as if I'm adding guys who occasionally play the position, these guys are starters at the position.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You're grasping for straws. You're adding guys who have played PF for 10+ years because you're wrong and you know it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

^^he's not wrong, he made a mistake in making his point though.

Duncan wasn't playing center last season or the year before that or ever since they got Blair...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Duncan has been playing center at least since the 09-10 season.

I'm not wrong.

The center position has more depth. The fact that DeMar DeRozan is arguably a top 15 SG is telling enough about the position.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> No, I don't, J_MeRce.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...


What a garbage point. You took the second best center and compared him to Nene and then you took a top 5 SG and compared him to Martin. The drop off from Wade to Martin is bigger than bynum to Nene. :kobe

And what is the last team that needed a dominant center, that was the franchise player, to win a championship? I'll wait. No I won't. It was the Lakers, that was over a decade ago.

What about a team that needed a great shooting guard/franchise shooting guard to win a championship. Well, let's see, from 2006 onwards.

2006-Wade
2007-Manu
2008-Allen
2009-Kobe
2010-Kobe
2011-Terry(meh, I don't care if he was the sixth man)
2012-Wade

the centers?

2006-Shaq
2007-Duncan(who was a PF)
2008-Perkins
2009-Pau(who is a PF)
2010-Bynum(played less minutes than Odom)
2011-Chandler
2012-BUMS

So basically, point made. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

04 Pistons?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wouldn't really call Ben Wallace a franchise player. He was dominant in his own right, well only on defense, but that was essentially a complete team. If I had to choose a player from that team as the franchise player, it would probably have been Chauncey.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wallace was 6'8, not a Center.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Javale. :mcgee

Overpaying him for sure but I'm glad to see him back. He's the lovable dumbass goofball of the team. Plus I'd take him over any available option for centers. Especially the way he showed he can play in the playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Wallace was 6'8, not a Center.


Wallace is 100% center. Height means shit, the guy was an amazing defensive center that was the best boarder for a couple of years.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, I remember a time when Ben Wallace was a pretty big deal in the mid '00s. I wasn't as big a basketball fan then I knew he was really good defensively.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

oh my god ben wallace was a beast in his prime. he couldnt score or make a freethrow but damn could he play some D and grab some boards.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ben Wallace should be inducted in the HOF in 5 years when he's eligible.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dwight ready to commit to the Lakers


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Too bad that wasn't the only problem in the deal.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bucher says this deal is in the works:

Lakers get D12, Cavs get Bynum, and Orlando gets Anderson Varejao & picks

a couple of things. 1.) Why would Cleveland do this (presumably giving up first round picks for god knows how many years)when there is no chance in hell Bynum signs an extension there. 2.)My God what an awful deal for Orlando. Not shedding any of their awful contracts and bringing in Varejao? uhhh.. okay


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

apparently bynum just recently said that he would sign a long term deal with cleveland, dallas, or houston.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Champ said:


> apparently bynum just recently said that he would sign a long term deal with cleveland, dallas, or houston.


Seeing him in Dallas would be awesome. 

Not sure why on Earth he would want to be in Cleveland long term. Yuck


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He'd be god in Cleveland, despite being overrated.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Seeing him in Dallas would be awesome.
> 
> Not sure why on Earth he would want to be in Cleveland long term. Yuck


Perhaps there's players that wouldn't mind playing with Kyrie Irving?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Is Orlando trying to get the first overall pick in the draft next year? Cause if this deal goes through, Orlando is basically starting from scratch.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bynum & Kyrie :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Perhaps there's players that wouldn't mind playing with Kyrie Irving?


Still though, it's Cleveland. I would want no part of the city or the organization, Kyrie Irving or no Kyrie Irving.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's kind of funny if Cleveland is already attracting more star players with Kyrie Irving than they could with Lebron. Lets face it, past his prime half-a-Shaq doesn't count.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That would actually be really cool to see Kyrie/Bynum on the same team. Get some pieces around that and there's a little hope for Cleveland.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

*I'm watching the GB vs USA basketball game at the moment and was wondering, is this the ideal selection for a Team USA basketball team or is it like the football where there are age restrictions leading to the Olympic squads not actually being the best possible line-up. Or maybe some players don't take the Olympics that seriously and opted out of representing the USA at the games?*


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



just1988 said:


> *I'm watching the GB vs USA basketball game at the moment and was wondering, is this the ideal selection for a Team USA basketball team or is it like the football where there are age restrictions leading to the Olympic squads not actually being the best possible line-up. Or maybe some players don't take the Olympics that seriously and opted out of representing the USA at the games?*


There's no age restriction, and it's pretty much everyone we wanted besides a couple of injured players like Bosh, Howard, and Griffin. It's left us without much size or depth up front.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

orlando really is that stupid


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> There's no age restriction, and it's pretty much everyone we wanted besides a couple of injured players like Bosh, Howard, and Griffin. It's left us without much size or depth up front.


Ah cool, thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

any team that picks varejo over lopez just lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

^^^they picked good picks over Lopez. Lopez is also a bum, so his Vaj, but don't act as if the Nets' deal was any better as it wasn't. The Magic are going to get better picks from this than the late thirties they would have gotten from the Nets.



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Seeing him in Dallas would be awesome.
> 
> Not sure why on Earth he would want to be in Cleveland long term. Yuck


Umm, maybe because unlike every other superstar the guy isn't obsessed with the big cities and such? As immature as Bynum is, the guy does have pride and he does want to win. 



Notorious said:


> Bynum & Kyrie :mark: :mark: :mark:


^^^this.

And Chainsaw, he wouldn't be overrated at all. The guy is the second best center in the league. Easily and without a single doubt in my mind. He would also finally have a great(and YOUNG) point guard to play alongside with which will be great for him seeing as he can finally be the first option on the team while actually have baskets created for him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The only think Brook has over Varejao is _maybe_ scoring ability. If Anderson took as many shots as Lopez, he's average just about the same as Brook.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

And before someone takes my bum part of the post seriously, I don't mean he's a bad player, but by no means is a superstar. The guy can't rebound or defend well, Vaj can, all Lopez has going for him is his ability to score a lot of points and get a couple of blocks.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

arent the magic gonna still be stucked with their shitty contracts?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think someone is going to have to take Hedo. That will somehow have to be worked into the deal. How? I have no idea, but I think that's one thing that's holding the deal up.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kyrie and Bynum would be beast. Could be a 7th or 8th seed. 

I think Cavs could of drafted better with their last 2 #4 picks
They could possibly have a core of Kyrie-Barnes-Val-Bynum.

Also, I find it funny that Lopez goes from the 3rd best center in the NBA, than after 1 season playing with injuries, the kid is barely in the top 10 of all Centers. 

He is only 24, before his season where he had 6 boards per game even though he played with a shoulder injury and Mono, he was an 8 RPG player.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

D-Will with 14 points in the 2nd half, remember he is not a Top PG :yodawg


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> Kyrie and Bynum would be beast. Could be a 7th or 8th seed.
> 
> I think Cavs could of drafted better with their last 2 #4 picks
> They could possibly have a core of Kyrie-Barnes-Val-Bynum.
> ...


Val and Bynum are both Cs, that wouldn't work very well unless val has a midrange game.

And if the trade goes then the Cavs would likely have the best AND best point guard in 3-5 years time. that would easily make them a contender.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> Val and Bynum are both Cs, that wouldn't work very well unless val has a midrange game.
> 
> And if the trade goes then the Cavs would likely have the best AND best point guard in 3-5 years time. that would easily make them a contender.


You don't think they could try a Twin Tower PF-C Combo? Yeah Probably not, they still could of drafted better 

Yeah a contender in 3-5 years.

Edit


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

not with two Cs. A true twin tower only really works with an amazing PF and an amazing C.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Kingslayer said:


> not with two Cs. A true twin tower only really works with an amazing PF and an amazing C.


Yeah your right, they likely wont even go after Bynum if they had drafted Val


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Ben Wallace should be inducted in the HOF in 5 years when he's eligible.


This is probably the greatest statement ever. I was present at the majority of the home games and never missed a televised game from '03 to '07. Ben was such a beast on the boards and a great leader; it was time, but I was sad to see him retire this year. I can't lie, though, I was upset when he did his little stint with 'DA Bulls'. 

During all those great years there wasn't a big 3, a major superstar (although according to the media Billups seems to be just under the brink and I loved when Chauncey would come in and the PA announcer did the trademarked Ba-Ba-Billups). It was great, team basketball. Hell, in my opinion they are the one of the only teams, if not the only, that won it all and didn't have Superstars.

Billups, RIP, Tayshuan, Sheed and Wallace (Y)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Celtics acquire Courtney Lee in sign-and-trade for JaJuan Johnson.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Rondo/Terry
Bradley/Lee
Pierce/Green
Bass/Sullinger
KG/Wilcox

IN DANNY AINGE WE FUCKING TRUST!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

since the celtics swung and missed with mayo i guess lee isnt a bad 2nd option. I would still like a true back up PG. Terry can play the point but is way better at the 2 guard. much like mayo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Lee is better than Mayo though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

nah i dont think so. too one demensional on offense.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

meanwhile, the rockets collect yet another PF. JaJuan Johnson.

SHIT. E'Twuan is gone! Damnit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Celtics acquire Courtney Lee in sign-and-trade for JaJuan Johnson.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...


 shouldn't this be Fab?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

OJ is an inefficient chucker and Lee is the much better defender. Lee is a better shooter too. Overall, Lee is a better fit with the team IMO.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Great move by the Celtics. They aren't as old.
Rondo, Bass, Melo, Sully, Bradly, Lee, Green, Moore, some young players there. 

They have a nice back-court rotation.

Also wtf is Morrey doing? Another PF? :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kingslayer said:


> shouldn't this be Fab?


Nah....it will be Wilcox. Fab is Steamer's replacement.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

actually maybe Bradley can play the 1...


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Celtics acquire Courtney Lee in sign-and-trade for JaJuan Johnson.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...


So Kevin Garnett is a full-time Center now? What the hell?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

someone should give me a list of players that have their contracts end in 2/3 years and will be UFAs. Need to know what the future Laker Dynasty will look like. :kobe3


btw I still think the Lakers should think about trading for Josh Smith. Not only would a Josh Smith/Dwight Howard be a defensive nightmare for every team, he would likely be a much better fit beside Howard than Pau as he doesn't have to work inside to score(although his jumper is very streaky). He's also a lot younger so Dwight/him could be our future playing alongside Kobe/Nash.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

http://www.hoopsworld.com/2013-nba-free-agents

http://www.hoopsworld.com/2014-nba-free-agents

http://www.hoopsworld.com/2015-nba-free-agents


----------



## Wheetbone (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

yea


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Curry/Jennings/Lawson/J-Smoove/Ibaka/Millsap getting MAX deal next year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Gonna need a new sig seeing as Bayless isn't even a Raptor anymore  

I think this upcoming season will determine if Ibaka and Curry get max deals. Curry needs to stay healthy. Ibaka needs to develop a bit more defensively and a bit more as a rebounder. He needs to be a double double guy or close to it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You forgot about Harden. Ibaka will likely get the McGee deal, I don't see him as a max player.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Gonna need a new sig seeing as Bayless isn't even a Raptor anymore


Hard to be disappointed with the addition of Kyle Lowry though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

so now dwights agent is saying he wont sign an extension with LA, or anybody. He intends to explore free agency.


:lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

for the love of god just resign Bynum.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Aid180 said:


> Hard to be disappointed with the addition of Kyle Lowry though.


They had Lowry before they withdrew the qualifying offer. It should be calderon that's gone. I will get over it, no doubt but it is disappointing. 



GOD said:


> so now dwights agent is saying he wont sign an extension with LA, or anybody. He intends to explore free agency.
> 
> 
> :lmao


Operation fuck Orlando complete right there. This is what happens when you wait though so Orlando didn't really help the situation any. Trade value just plummeted.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

btw I'm pretty sure LA is still planning to trade for him as they didn't even care if he had agreed to the extension or not when they were trying to trade for him like a month ago. I'm just tired of his shit tbh. 

Pau Gasol for Josh Smith should still happen. MAKE IT HAPPEN LAKERS AND STOP BEING RETARDED.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Dwightmare is ruining my life right now. I can't wait until it's over.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kingslayer said:


> btw I'm pretty sure LA is still planning to trade for him as they didn't even care if he had agreed to the extension or not when they were trying to trade for him like a month ago. I'm just tired of his shit tbh.
> 
> Pau Gasol for Josh Smith should still happen. MAKE IT HAPPEN LAKERS AND STOP BEING RETARDED.


Hawks have already said they're not trading Smoov for Pau.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

This Dwight crap will likely completely absolve Lebron's crap in the eyes of the media. It was amusing at first but now it's just dragged on to be a complete joke and Orlando looks more and more foolish as time goes on.

Lakers should forget Dwight and sign Chris Paul when he finishes his contract with the Clippers next season.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Evolution said:


> This Dwight crap will likely completely absolve Lebron's crap in the eyes of the media. It was amusing at first but now it's just dragged on to be a complete joke and Orlando looks more and more foolish as time goes on.
> 
> Lakers should forget Dwight and sign Chris Paul when he finishes his contract with the Clippers next season.


Didn't Paul sign a new contract?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Hawks have already said they're not trading Smoov for Pau.


No. They said they won't trade Smith and Teague for Pau(which was just Lakers being greedy) not Smith/Pau straight up.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> They had Lowry before they withdrew the qualifying offer. It should be calderon that's gone. I will get over it, no doubt but it is disappointing.


I do agree there. Bayless at least could play the 2-guard with Lowry. Calderon and Lowry won't mesh nearly as well. I've also heard that Calderon has demanded a trade as he believes he should be a starter.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, they've signed JL3 now to be the back up point guard so Calderon is on his way out one way or another. They are probably just seeing what the best offer they can get is right now. Or they are still trying to put a package together for a big time SF.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I still think the Raptors should trade for Iggy.

DeRozan, Calderon, Davis and a future draft pick could probably get it done for Iggy and Lavoy Allen or some other filler player.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

A rumored deal was Calderon, Davis and a pick for Iggy I do believe.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

orlando :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Alright this is pissing me off. I love soccer. My second favorite sport. But this shit is taking it too far.

http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2012/7/19/3170963/nba-ads-sponsors-jerseys-2013

I mean how will that look? Oh yea...

http://www.broiledsports.com/2012/07/the-nba-to-allow-advertisements-on.html

:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

All it's going to be is a small, 2-inch by 2-inch patch on in their neck/shoulder area...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I hope.. Even then though thats too much. NBA jerseys are supposed to be clean and nice. not bilboards.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The McDonald's logo on Houston's McDonald's jerseys would be sick, though. This jersey:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Blazers jersey's will have Band aids and First Aid kits on them


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Shannon Brown re-signs with the Suns on a 2 year, 7 mil deal.

The Rockets officially submit their offer sheet for Omer Asik to the league office. The contract is backloaded like Lin's was, meaning if the Bulls match they'll have to pay $5M in year 1, $5.2M in year 2, $14.9M in year 3. If Chicago doesn't match, then the Rockets will pay $8M for all 3 years. Chicago has 3 days to match. And they'll be some goddamn fools if they do match.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So if Asik signs that deal and the Bulls don't match, is everyone going to say that he's an overpaid player like Jeremy Lin too? I mean, it looks like he's going to get the same salary as Lin if he does end up with the Rockets. Fans these days. Calling Lin overpaid because he got a good deal after playing only 30 games this past season. They need to complain about the guys who don't deserve to given max contracts like Melo and Joe Johnson. :StephenA


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I think you missed the part of the thread where everyone called the Rockets idiots for giving Asik that contract.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That's true. The Rockets are idiots for giving Asik that contract and he does not deserve that contract at all. He's a backup player who doesn't even have a huge upside. At least for Lin, he has upside and has proven that he's better than many backup PGs in the league. I don't see Lin as an overpaid player like many fans were complaining about the other day. It's not a fair judgment and they should be complaining about Melo and Joe Johnson.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

8 mil for Asik? Dafuq?



These GMs are so awful.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Jordan Hill re-signs with the Lakers on a 2 year, $8 mil deal.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He could end up like THE POLISH HAMMER and thrive in his new environment, no longer limited by restrictions in their playing time.
*
Edit:* Asik, not Jordan fuckin' Hill.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

except asik has absolutely no offense. At leat Gortat coul make a 15+ foot jump shot while he was on the magic.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Gasol/Jaminson
Bynum/Hill

best front court in the league. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'd take Memphis' Gay/Randolph/Gasol and NY's Anthony/Stoudemire/Chandler over World Peace/Gasol/Bynum.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

fuck the SF position.

And Z-Bo sucks, as does the pairing of Amare/Melo. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You can't just ignore 1/3 of the frontcourt and proclaim LA has the best. 

How does Z-Bo suck? He's a lock for 20 & 10.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Z-Bo is FAT but he doesn't suck.

NY have good players but for some reason can't put it together on the court. Most likely cause Melo is a POS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> You can't just ignore 1/3 of the frontcourt and proclaim LA has the best.
> 
> How does Z-Bo suck? He's a lock for 20 & 10.


Fine, we have the best big rotation in the league. Happy?

And I'll make you a sig/name/whatever bet that Z-Bo doesn't put up 20/10 this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So, I won. Nice. :kobe3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Z-Bo probably won't put up 20 and 10 this year but that's really more to do with how many guys Memphis have that can score.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> So, I won. Nice. :kobe3


Sig/Name bet that he won't average 18/10(he actually has to average those numbers or above, no rounding up bullshit since I lowered the point average to 18 :kobe2).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm not a betting man, my friend. I said "I won" in reference to you not rebutting my point that the Lakers don't have the best front-court or that Z-Bo isn't shitty. :kobe3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> I'm not a betting man, my friend. I said "I won" in reference to you not rebutting my point that the Lakers don't have the best front-court or that Z-Bo isn't shitty. :kobe3


Melo/Amare are +4 together during their whole tenure on the Knicks. That's shit. To claim the Knicks have the best front court when two of their three stars can't even play well together is ridiculous and laughable.

Gay/Z-Bo/Marc have also been shit together in the past and actually have a losing record when those three are starting(I believe or it's barely over 500). Once again, two of the three stars have poor chemistry.

Knicks/Grizz might have more talent on their front court, but in no way on they are a better front court when they're actually playing together. I win. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I already declared victory, *******. Already won. :kobe3

Nice pulling of a PSYCH


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That's not pulling a PSYCH. the only reason I know that first stat is because I read a article recently about Lin and it included that +4 stat. The other one is obvious, because Gay/Z-Bo literally have zero chemistry on the court together and it's clear when you watch them. Didn't actually look anything up to make my argument, it just came from my infinite basketball knowledge. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Change your name to wwetna1. I already won this, man.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

if you stop being a coward and take the bet then maybe I will have the name wwetna1 or PSYCH or Saiyans(***** even makes DBZ look bad). :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If he wasn't coming off of surgery, I would. But ***** please, I'm not betting ANYTHING on Z-Bo's fat ass now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

JM :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:westbrook2:durant


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

1. Rondo + a sign and trade player for Howard
2. Turner + Iggy for Howard
3. Harden + Perkins + Aldrich for Howard

Would you make these trades for either team in each scenario?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Not without an extension.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No extension. You don’t do it as the other teams? You’d think OKC could talk him into staying, particularly if they win it which they’d have a fair chance of doing. Philly is a team that actually plays as a team. Boston’s probably pretty bare for him to stay.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hell no I'm not trading Rondo for Howard without an extension.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Thunder could win a title and the ...... would still leave.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

anyone that trades for howard without an extension is stupid. i know ill look like an idiot saying it since the nets did it with deron williams.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No extension = no trade should be every GM's mindset. It's too much of a risk.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I've heard that the Warriors would be willing to deal for Dwight with no extension but idk who we could give up for him really.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hm, wondering what the Warriors rotation is gonna look like this season..

Curry/Jenkins
Thompson/Jack/Rush
Jefferson/Barnes
Lee/Green/
Bogut/Biedrins/Tyler/Ezeli

Am I on the right track here lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Jack is gonna be Curry's backup.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

LelBron James.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Jack is gonna be Curry's backup.


Idk, if I were Golden State, I'd be very high on Jenkins after his performances in the season and in the Summer League.. I wouldn't want to give him even less minutes and I don't see him playing SG.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Jack is better than Jenkins. GS obviously aren't that high on Jenkins considering they picked up Jack.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If summer league is any indication of how players will perform in the season, Dionte Christmas will be an MVP candidate this season!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If Danny and Doc don't sign Christmas I'll riot.

He's a better option than Marquis honestly, Christmas IMO has earned his roster spot and if you're not gonna give him a roster spot at least give him a training camp spot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> LelBron James.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hey UDFK, your BOY KOBE has said that Pau will be in LA as long as he is. Your thoughts?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I like Pau. Anyone sensible fan would too, sorry for not being fickle. His playoff numbers sucked as teams were easily capable of shutting him down as our offense the past year was ridiculously simple. Nash will make a lot better and get him those easy baskets that aren't 20 feet away from the hoop, so I couldn't care less if he stays for another 2 years.

And Kobe isn't the GM, he doesn't make the decisions and wouldn't retire if the Lakers traded Pau away. Smith is the only guy I really want for Pau anyways, if he we can't get him then I wouldn't really want him gone because we would just be downgrading.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Am I the only one who doesn't see Josh Smith as an upgrade?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't either.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So you would take a 32 year old Pau, that's regressing, over Josh Smith; who would be a far better fit in our offense as he doesn't get his points in the same way as Bynum. Yeah, okay.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think Pau on the team increases their chances of winning while Kobe and Nash are still in the league, yes. LA is playing for short term, and for the short term, I'd take Pau. 

Are we forgetting the fact that the Lakers won 2 championships in a row not long ago with a team worse than the team that is going into next year. And with Jamison on the team as well, he provides a completely different set of skills to Pau. It's a good combination.

Josh Smith doesn't know how to play within himself.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't even know if he would be a better option as of right now as Josh Smith is a great defender and his athleticism and driving abilty would be a far better fit than Pau's back to basket offense(a very similar offense to Bynum's). Our fast break would also be far better with Nash and Smith running down the court rather than Pau/Bynum, who really aren't fastbreak guys.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What's wrong with being a dominant low post team instead of a fast break team? Lakers have probably the best combination of scoring and rebounding in the league for their bigs. I'm not even sure what the closest comparison is. Pau and Smith are completely different players, Pau is proven to be a winner and proven to be mature. 

Kobe is comfortable with Pau, they won 2 championships together. Now you throw in Nash, who can play in any offense, and a much stronger bench. I would take that for this teams short window instead of Smith, tbh.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

JM, don't comment on things if you didn't even watch the Lakers play last year. :kobe

Everything would be fine if Pau was actually still able to dominate the low post, but last year he was forced to play outside of the paint and his struggles were clear. When Bynum is off the court he's able to get back into that low post, back to the basket offense which he excels at, the only problem is that they're usually in the game together and it doesn't work as smoothly as it should. 

Kobe and Pau are comfortable together? These two couldn't even figure out how to do a good pick and roll together without Jackson last year. There was a reason we struggled so much on offense last year and that's because the chemistry wasn't there without the triangle offense, something that clearly isn't coming back.

Nash has only run a fast paced offense and is far better in it. I'm not saying he can't run the half court, because he quite clearly can with his ability to cause defenses to collapse on him, but he's a much better fast break player, even at his age. Smith would add an element to our offense which we currently don't have, which is a much faster and much more athletic player. Half court offense is great, but you get easy buckets on the fast break, points that we didn't get too often last year.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


>


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



walls said:


> JM, don't comment on things if you didn't even watch the Lakers play last year. :kobe
> 
> Everything would be fine if Pau was actually still able to dominate the low post, but last year he was forced to play outside of the paint and his struggles were clear. When Bynum is off the court he's able to get back into that low post, back to the basket offense which he excels at, the only problem is that they're usually in the game together and it doesn't work as smoothly as it should.
> 
> ...


:kobe

Just don't see the need tbh. 

Everything will be improved with Nash there. As Nash breaks the defence down, Pau will be able to get to the backet. 

Smith is a volatile player. His field goal % is plummeting yearly because he takes it upon himself to take shots he shouldn't be.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Smith is a selfish player. Going along with what JM says, too many times does Smith ruin the play the coach calls and chuck unnecessary jumpers. He tries to go out of his element and play a type of game that he isn't good at.

I think Pau would be a better fit with Nash as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I suppose we'll see. We'll have Kevin Love in three years anyways, so it's all good. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I have nothing positive to say about Danny signing Jason Collins.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He's an extra big body that can pick up some fouls.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He's one of the best screen setters in the league, he's also a much better defender than Ryan Hollins.

So yeah, I consider him an upgrade over that moron.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

POSITIVES.

YOU LIED.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I changed my mind.

According to Magic/UDK/Wesson/Kingslayer/Whatever the hell his name is now, I'm a bipolar fan so it's only right.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

shhh JM. it's a rare thing to see Notorious actually being positive.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> He's one of the best screen setters in the league


he's no tiago splitter


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I love me some Josh Smith, but he has the basketball IQ of a rock and gets by on pure athleticism alone. :mcgee


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He SHOULD be getting by on pure athleticism. He's most effective when he's doing that. Unfortunately now he's trying to be a shooter as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

He shoots too many jumpers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Currently watching 2 TIME NBA CHAMPION ADAM MORRISON and HIS LA Clippers take on the Celtics. He's putting on a clinic so far.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

GOAT.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Quick question, what does every analyst out there see in Anthony Davis that I don't? I mean what are people going off of that he will be this franchise-changer? The dude is 220 lbs, and being realistic, is probably not even going to reach 245. His back-to-the-basket is absolutely dreadful, and his face-up game isn't any better. His jumper isn't good enough to actually be considered a threat, plus the fact that he suffers from poor shooting mechanics [No foot-setting, no rhythm, probably couldn't do the same jumpshot two times in a row.]

All I'm seeing is another player whose defensive skills get overrated just because he can block. Have you seen Davis' defense in the post? Even against absolute scrubs, he is biting for every pump fake and getting out-muscled. 

"Oh but he can handle the ball well!"

Unless he has handles like Lamar Odom has/had, I'm honestly not that interested in what he can do with the ball. 

What he does have going for him? Just great length, elite in almost all cases. 7'6 wingspan is definitely going to help him out. He can run the floor, has shown good passing. He can be a good player, but I don't think he is going to be great.

EDIT: I know based on his athletic gifts, his potential is obviously going to be high. But I'm just seeing :mcgee with a bit more brains, less athleticism, and some good passing skills. Even Javale McGee with brains still isn't a franchise-big.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He's looked impressive in his Team USA play. Plays with a lot of energy, is an underrated shooter, is a very good finisher, on defense he's an elite shot blocker, a good rebounder. I'd say his biggest faults are discipline on when to go for blocks and post play, both offensively and defensively.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Those Dream Team throwback uniforms looked nice against Argentina. Team USA needs to play more better though. They look like they are being saved by Durant's shooting mostly.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I could see Anthony Davis being a bust and another Thabeet like player. It wouldn't really surprise me too much. Centers today really do seem to lack that ability to dominate in the post and have those go to moves that made players like Hakeem so successful. They don't need a lot of moves, just a couple that they can rely on.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Davis is much better than Thabeet. His Team USA play alone shows that. There's a chance he won't be the best player of the draft class but comparing him to Thabeet is ridiculous.

@Chronoxiong: Yeah I'm not impressed with Team USA play against the better teams in the tourney like Argentina and Brazil. Not confident at all against Spain.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

celts/heat to open the season on october 30th


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Predictable.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Reports say Derrick Rose not coming back till at least March.

Also the Raptors are gonna be wearing their original 90's jerseys during Hardwood Classics games this year. :mark:


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Champ said:


> celts/heat to open the season on october 30th


Nice. Can't wait! (Y)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Jazz sign Randy Foye to a one-year deal. Their updated roster:
M. Williams/E. Watson/J. Tinsley
A. Burks/R. Foye/K. Murphy
G. Hayward/M. Williams/D. Carroll
P. Millsap/D. Favors/J. Evans
A. Jefferson/E. Kanter

Bulls sign Marco Belinelli to a one-year deal also. Their updated roster:
D. Rose/K. Hinrich/M. Teague
R. Hamilton/M. Belinelli
L. Deng/J. Butler
C. Boozer/T. Gibson/V. Radmanovic
J. Noah


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Also the Raptors are gonna be wearing their original 90's jerseys during Hardwood Classics games this year. :mark:


They won't be the only ones.
http://news.sportslogos.net/2012/07/24/nba-ready-to-take-us-all-back-to-the-90s/

Pinstriped Pacers, Rockets, and Bulls, back-to-back Finals Jazz, two-toned Hawks, and the best Phoenix Suns jersey ever........I'm so grabbing one this year. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Pinstriped Bulls :mark:
90's Hawks :mark:
90's Heat :mark:
Pinstriped Pacers :mark:
90's Suns :mark:
90's Jazz :mark:
90's Raptors :mark:
90's Rockets :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I approve of the notorious mark outs


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Knicks sign Ronnie Brewer to a one-year deal. It's a good pickup, they have a solid SG-SF rotation with Melo, Shump, J.R. & Brewer. Shump & Brewer is gonna be a hell of a defensive SG rotation.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Pinstriped Bulls :mark:
> 90's Hawks :mark:
> 90's Heat :mark:
> Pinstriped Pacers :mark:
> ...


This.

They should just wear them all year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

All I need is 90's Raptors and I'll be happy


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I laughed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Traveling like a BOSS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Melo putting the team on his back today.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao at the Vinny inbox


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Celtics sign Keyon Dooling to a one year, vet's min. deal so we have our 15-man roster as of now, I think this won't be opening night roster though.

R. Rondo/J. Terry/K. Dooling
A. Bradley/C. Lee/D. Christmas
P. Pierce/J. Green/K. Joseph
B. Bass/J. Sullinger
K. Garnett/C. Wilcox/F. Melo/J. Collins

Ceiling is 58 wins, floor is 50 IMO.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What about basement?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

There is no basement. :kobe2


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think Ray Allen would disagree with that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ray Allen can suck an HIV infected dick.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Ray Allen can suck an HIV infected dick.












Come on bro, appreciate Ray for what he did for your team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't hate Ray cause he left the Celtics, I'm happy he did because I love our guard rotation heading into this year, he would've done nothing but hold Avery back, at least minute wise.

I'm happy for what he did for us during those 2 years he was apart of the Big 3 and those 5 years he was on the team in general but as for him the person, FUCK HIM.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hornets, Suns and Wolves agree to a three-team deal.

Hornets receive Robin Lopez & Hakim Warrick.
Suns receive Wesley Johnson and a future 1st round pick from Minnesota.
It's unknown what the Wolves are receiving at this time.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Shitty Celtics fan is shitty.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah ok


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lmao Celtics are gonna be a bottom seed team this year imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

We'll definitely be a top seed now.

Just curious, what are your reasons for us being a bottom seed this year?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ray Allen is a bad person? How so?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Pretty sure this has been discussed before about how I feel about Walter.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Canadian said:


> Lmao Celtics are gonna be a bottom seed team this year imo.


haaaaaaaaaaa one of the deepest teams in the league is gonna be a bottom seed. ok.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Disregard, last season he said the Jazz would be by far the worst team in the NBA.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

and you're wrong about most of what you think of ray lulz. Quite a few teams in the east are better than they were last year. you can't just look at what the Celts did.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No I'm not wrong, you just don't want to believe your hero isn't what he's made out to be but whatever.

Never said the Celtics were the only team to improve, but a bottom seed? Come on now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

nah man, youre wrong.

Boston may not win the division. totally possible.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I never said that wasn't a possibility.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Pretty sure we don't actually know any NBA players in real life and their actually personalities so I think you're both wrong. Just because he went to the Heat doesn't make him a bad person and just because he seems like a humble player it doesn't make him a great person either.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't care about Ray going to the Heat, I'm not one of those Boston fans calling him a traitor or any of that because he's not. He's a free agent, he can go wherever the hell he wants.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'll take New Jersey and Knicks over Boston. Although Knicks will likely fail again because they have zero chemistry and their coach's solution is simply running isos for Melo.

Raptors/Philly also both stand a good chance at doing better than Celtics. Philly has gained a lot of experience through their playoff run and also pushed the Celtics to 7, they're clearly a young team on the rise and I can see them taking the division next year. Raptors have JONAS, come on man, JONAS. JONAS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Our only real competition for the division are the Knicks & Nets.

No disrespect to the Raptors or Sixers but I don't think they'll be fighting for the division crown.

On paper Boston is the best team in the Atlantic Division, just have to deliver when the season starts. I have every reason to think we can still win the division. We improved so much over this offseason. More than the Knicks, Raptors & Philly did that's for sure. Brooklyn will be our biggest competition this year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Raptors added JONAS and Lowry, I highly doubt you guys_ improved _more than them. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The rotation players we lost were Ray, Pietrus and Steamer.

We added Jason Terry, Jeff Green, Courtney Lee, Jared Sullinger and Chris Wilcox. JET and Lee are better than Ray & Dooling. Green is better than Pietrus. Sullinger & Wilcox are both better than Steamer respectively.

The Raptors improved but they didn't improve enough to win the division crown. The Nets improved tremendously and will be borderline contenders. The Sixers & Knicks didn't really improve.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Jet is about the same as Allen, he's not like far and away better. Lee is way better than Dooling though. 

You guys also resigned Green, not added him, because I remember in the playoffs you arguing that he was part of the team just lost to injury and counted him as one of the injured guys when we were discussing who had more injured players between the Heat/Celtics. I won't let that go. :kobe


Nets added Joe Johnson and some PF that I've never heard of, I believe that's all.

While the Raptors added Ross, Lowry, Fields, JL3, and JONAS. In terms of actual improvement, the Raptors did a far better job. Are they better than Nets or Celtics? Probably not, but Nets/Celtics didn't improve as much as they just got back players they lost to injury and replaced some of the key players they lost.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Green wasn't a key player during our run last season for obvious reasons. Unless he's diagnosed with a freak injury again this year, he will be in the rotation. I was comparing the rotation players from last season to our rotation players this season.

Ok yeah whatever the Raptors have improved more but like I said they haven't improved to where they're gonna be competing for the division title. Let's be honest right now as the Raptors stand, they're gonna be competing for a 7th or 8th seed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Terry playing point with the 2nd team? :artest2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Better than Duhon.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

A better player, yes. I don't know if he's a better point guard.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nah, he is. Keyon Dooling is too.

Duhon is one of the worst backup PG's in the league. And Terry isn't the full-time backup PG, he'll be splitting time between PG-SG.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Raptors improved more than the Celtics...

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What did Toronto do besides get Lowry and Valanciunas next season? My memory is foggy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Fields, Terrence Ross, John Lucas.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

WWF clearly isn't reading my posts. :bron3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

wat


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I mentioned everyone that the Raptors added in one of my posts above when I was arguing with notorious.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Jet is about the same as Allen, he's not like far and away better. Lee is way better than Dooling though.
> 
> You guys also resigned Green, not added him, because I remember in the playoffs you arguing that he was part of the team just lost to injury and counted him as one of the injured guys when we were discussing who had more injured players between the Heat/Celtics. I won't let that go. :kobe
> 
> ...


UDFK POSTED THIS POST JUST BEFORE ASKED WHO THE RAPTORS ADDED WWF. COME ON SON.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I see. I typically skip over their bickering.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Delonte re-signed with the Mavs. They should waive Carter, no point in keeping him. The Mavs have had an underrated offseason as well.

They lost: Kidd, JET, Mahinmi, Haywood, Yi
They gained: Kaman, Brand, Mayo, Collison, Dahntay Jones, plus they had a good draft with Bernard James, Jae Crowder and someone else.

Don't expect them to be a top 4 seed but I feel like they improved.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Fucking West, should have came to the Lakers. Like I wanted him to do last season. :kobe2



WWF said:


> I see. I typically skip over their bickering.


I know, it's kind of pointless when I always win. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:kobe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ya Mavs salvaged this off-season. I thought their 2 year drop to irrelevance was complete after D-Will stayed with the Nets but they've done alright. Should still be right around that 7 or 8 seed in the west. Also, I really like Crowder. Loved him at Marquette. Thought he should have gone much higher in the draft. Could be a steal. He's a smart mature player.

And also, Notorious admitted the Raptors improved more this off-season so we're all good there. I think all the teams in the Atlantic will be in contention for the playoffs. Should be exciting.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He had a really good Summer League, was named to the All-Summer League team.

Crowder, that is.

But yeah I think the Mavs have had a good offseason. I like the potential Collison/Roddy PG rotation but Dallas will have a really undersized backcourt. Collison, Roddy, Delonte, Mayo, Dominique Jones. Really undersized. I also like the Dirk/Kaman pairing offensively but are a work in progress defensively.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He was big east player of the year as well iirc. 

Coaches love this guy and he can be a fan favourite with his work ethic and energy. He plays a lot bigger than 6'6" as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Ya Mavs salvaged this off-season. I thought their 2 year drop to irrelevance was complete after D-Will stayed with the Nets but they've done alright. Should still be right around that 7 or 8 seed in the west. Also, I really like Crowder. Loved him at Marquette. Thought he should have gone much higher in the draft. Could be a steal. He's a smart mature player.
> 
> And also, Notorious admitted the Raptors improved more this off-season so we're all good there. I think all the teams in the Atlantic will be in contention for the playoffs. Should be exciting.


pretty sure all the players they got are on 1 year deals. They going hard for Cp3 and Dwight next year.

Yeah, but first he argued with me about it. Although we were kind of arguing different things. It's not my fault he doesn't know what improved means. :side: 8*D


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ok. Since my thread got closed, I will ask you guys. Is Michael Jordan overrated?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No.

The Nets first game in Brooklyn will be against the Knicks on November 1st, that'll be interesting.

The full NBA schedule will be released tomorrow.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

yeah, Jordan is so overrated. let's discuss random.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Random045 said:


> Ok. Since my thread got closed, I will ask you guys. Is Michael Jordan overrated?


he's not overrated but he's not in a league of his own despite what most people think. there's a few other players that changed the game with their play but still don't get the credit they deserve to this day because of michael's worldwide popularity.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

yeah the league of his own thing was always stupid in my mind. the top 5 players aren't really all that far off from each imo, I'd even say like top 8 or something. I'd put Jordan above them, but there isn't this huge gap in my mind. I'm still certain that if the Lakers won in 91 in the finals that Magic would be considered the GOAT.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yes I agree with what you said Champ.

MJ is not in a league of his own like most want you to believe.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

JONAS JONAS JONAS


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Champ said:


> he's not overrated but he's not in a league of his own despite what most people think. there's a few other players that changed the game with their play but still don't get the credit they deserve to this day because of michael's worldwide popularity.


You get green rep, sir. :agree:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Andrei Kirilenko to the Wolves on a 2 year, 20 mil deal.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How the fuck is he getting paid that much. Seriously. What the flying fuck.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lmao the Bulls are so screwed this season until D-Rose comes back, even when he does, they have like no bench..

Houston's only problem is they're young and inexperienced but imo they're gonna be a really scrappy, competitive team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I expect Houston to win around 35-40 games.

Lin/Martin/Parsons/Patterson/Asik with Douglas/Lamb/White/Jones/Motiejunas off the bench, don't know if their games will be as fun to watch this year with no more Dragic though. Fuck Dragic, he was the only reason I watched Rockets games. :kobe2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

#tankingforshabazz

all they need to do now is amnesty Boozer and trade Deng and the true tanking will begin.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You can tell who all the tanking teams are when towards the end of the season, all of their good players suddenly start to get "injured" and are replaced with D-Leaguers and 15th man scrubs in the rotation. Those are the true tankers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

nah, true tankers give a fade away brick- that tries using triple threat moves when everyone knows exactly what he's going to do- the ball on the final possession. nah THAT'S tanking. although they clearly didn't tank hard enough as they could have had Barnes had they been worse. :kobe2


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> How the fuck is he getting paid that much. Seriously. What the flying fuck.


Its not that bad considering what they wanted to pay Batum


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> You can tell who all the tanking teams are when towards the end of the season, all of their good players suddenly start to get "injured" and are replaced with D-Leaguers and 15th man scrubs in the rotation. Those are the true tankers.


Yeah like starting 5 fucking rookies, 4 of who were undrafted or 2nd round picks.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> You can tell who all the tanking teams are when towards the end of the season, all of their good players suddenly start to get "injured" and are replaced with D-Leaguers and 15th man scrubs in the rotation. Those are the true tankers.


That's been the Wizards for the last 2 years.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> Yeah like starting 5 fucking rookies, 4 of who were undrafted or 2nd round picks.


I remember last year at one point the Warriors starting lineup was Charles Jenkins, Klay Thompson, Chris Wright, Jeremy Tyler & Mickell Gladness. 5 rookies: A lottery pick, a 2nd round pick and 3 undrafted players.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

and they tanked all the way to 7th. good job, Warriors, showing us how it's done.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I expect Houston to win around 35-40 games.
> 
> Lin/Martin/Parsons/Patterson/Asik with Douglas/Lamb/White/Jones/Motiejunas off the bench, don't know if their games will be as fun to watch this year with no more Dragic though. Fuck Dragic, he was the only reason I watched Rockets games. :kobe2


I hope Dragic does well in his second tour to Phoenix. He'll have big shoes to fill though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I have high hopes for Dragic. He put up very good numbers as a starter for Houston, I believe 18/8 on efficient shooting numbers. I expect him to do good in Phoenix, although I don't think they'll be a playoff team.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Suns could have potential. I don't know what their lineup will be, but I know Gortat will be at Center, Dragic will be PG and SG when Kendall Marshall comes out.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Marshall can't play SG...


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I said Dragic will be SG when Marshall is out there at PG.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

On paper the Suns look like a 40-43 win team IMO.
Dragic/Marshall
Brown/Johnson
Beasley/Dudley
Scola/Morris
Gortat/Frye


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

that's actually better than their teams from last couple of years. Frye is a complete bum though.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dudley and Beasley are an improvement over Childress, but Phoenix will still have a tough time in the West, especially with next year's West Champions in LA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Which LA? :side:


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

i don't think mike trout plays basketball.

wizards are the new champions. no more blatche means banners. the rest of the nba is going to be fuming. wall will become bearable.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Obviously it's the LA that made the biggest improvement compared to all other teams in the West.

New Orleans, LA. :russo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So some idiot got James Harden's face tattooed on their arm.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

is there jizz in his beard?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Marshall can't play SG...


down syndrome...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

sorry I misread his post, ya......


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> So some idiot got James Harden's face tattooed on their arm.


it looks like his arm goes hard in the mother fucking paint. i couldn't resist the reference.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wow at that person getting a James Harden tattoo. So which is worst guys, a guy having a tattoo of AJ from earlier this year or the person with the James Harden tattoo? I'm gonna go with the idiot with the Harden tattoo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

When the guy gets older Harden will probably end up looking like Rick Ross.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Schedule will be announced later today, right now the only leaks are:
Boston/Miami on opening night
Miami/OKC on Christmas
Lakers/Knicks on Christmas
Carmelo will return to Denver on March 13th.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Schedule will be announced later today, right now the only leaks are:
> Boston/Miami on opening night
> Miami/OKC on Christmas
> Lakers/Knicks on Christmas
> *Carmelo will return to Denver on March 13th.*


yeah, yeah who cares? The real question is when will Collins return to ATL??


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Opening night will be Boston/Miami with Miami's ring ceremony and then Dallas/Lakers as the late game.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I know some asked me how the Arena is gonna look









Like that but it is gonna have a Super Dark atmosphere


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kevin Love Catches the Group Sleeping.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

A dark atmosphere would be perfect in an NBA arena!
*
Edit:* I lol'd @ LELBRON


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So Barclays is gonna have the dark lighting like MSG & Staples Center?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> Kevin Love Catches the Group Sleeping.


LELBRON :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Fuck yeah we got a christmas game against the Celtics. 

http://www.nba.com/gameline/20121030/

XMAS games:

Boston @ Brooklyn	12:00 PM ESPN
New York @ L.A. Lakers	3:00 PM ABC
Oklahoma City @Miami	5:30 PM ABC
Houston @ Chicago	8:00 PM ESPN
Denver	L.A. Clippers	10:30 PM	ESPN


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Full schedule is out.

Opening night (10/30): Boston/Miami and Dallas/Lakers on TNT and Washington/Cleveland.
Second night (10/31): Spurs/Hornets and Lakers/Blazers on NBATV.
Third night (11/1): Knicks/Nets and OKC/Spurs on TNT.
Fourth night (11/2): Heat/Knicks and Clippers/Lakers on ESPN.
Christmas Day: Celtics/Nets on ESPN, Knicks/Lakers and OKC/Miami on ABC, and Rockets/Bulls and Nuggets/Clippers on ESPN.
MLK Day: Pacers/Grizzlies on ESPN, Spurs/Sixers and Lakers/Bulls on TNT.

Other notable dates include: Rockets/Knicks on 12/17 (Lin's return to NY), Nets/Hawks on 1/16 (Johnson's return to ATL), Lakers/Suns on 1/30 (Nash's return to PHX), Knicks/Nuggets on 3/13 (Carmelo's return to Denver), Heat/Celtics on 3/18 (Ray's return to BOS), Celtics/Mavs on 3/22 (Terry's return to Dallas)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Magic will only be on ESPN twice and 0 times on ABC and TNT. Pretty glad I get all of their games anyway.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How are your teams schedule's? 
Nets schedule starts out tough against a lot of above .500 teams. 1st half is tough and 2nd half is prety easy with the exception of 8 straight road games (Damn)

Edit


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Full schedule is out.
> 
> *Opening night* (10/30): Boston/Miami and Dallas/Lakers on TNT and *Washington/Cleveland.*
> Second night (10/31): Spurs/Hornets and Lakers/Blazers on NBATV.
> ...


Wall vs Irving on opening night


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

C's first 10 games are @Miami, Milwaukee, @Washington, Washington, Philadelphia, @Milwaukee, Chicago, Utah, @Brooklyn, Toronto.

On paper that seems easy. On paper.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

so tickets are on sale now? i'll be looking to get tickets for Miami coming to Boston. Heat might lose since they usually do in the regular season to Boston but Rays return should be great. might start some fights if anyone booos Allen.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> C's first 10 games are @Miami, Milwaukee, @Washington, Washington, Philadelphia, @Milwaukee, Chicago, Utah, @Brooklyn, Toronto.
> 
> On paper that seems easy. On paper.


Celtics have 18 B2B's


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I counted 22.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

National TV rankings for this season:
1. 32 (Knicks)
2. 31 (Heat)
3. 30 (Clippers, Thunder)
5. 28 (Lakers)
6. 26 (Bulls, Celtics)
8. 24 (Mavs, Spurs)
10. 17 (Nets, Nuggets)
12. 15 (Grizzlies, Jazz, Warriors)
15. 14 (Blazers)
16. 13 (Wolves)
17. 12 (Pacers)
18. 11 (Sixers)
19. 7 (Hornets)
20. 6 (Hawks, Magic, Rockets, Suns)
24. 4 (Cavs, Kings)
26. 3 (Bucks, Pistons, Wizards)
29. 2 (Bobcats, Raptors)

Excluding NBATV:
1. 25 (Heat, Knicks, Thunder)
4. 24 (Lakers)
5. 23 (Clippers)
6. 19 (Bulls, Celtics)
8. 17 (Mavericks)
9. 16 (Spurs)
10. 12 (Nets, Nuggets)
12. 8 (Grizzlies, Blazers)
14. 7 (Pacers, Sixers, Warriors)
17. 6 (Jazz, Wolves)
19. 4 (Suns)
20. 3 (Hawks)
21. 2 (Hornets, Magic, Pistons, Rockets)
25. 1 (Bucks, Cavs, Wizards)
28. 0 (Bobcats, Kings, Raptors)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Clippers should not have more games than us on TV. no team should tbh, fucking Stern. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Knicks? Why in the world do they have the most national games? My only guess is that the schedule makers made the schedule before Lin got shipped to Houston.

And fuck the bullshit, the Raptors should have more too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

because they're the biggest market? they were getting like 18 games when they were total shit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Only reason I say that is the amount of games Houston has and how the Knicks have more than everyone else. That's the only reason I think the schedule was made before Lin signed to the Rockets. Last season the Knicks were like 4th or 5th in national games and the team had higher expectations but whatever.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*










I'm dying at Tyronn Lue, Ray Allen & Rondo's reactions :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Seems to me like the Kings have a pretty hard schedule in the first month. Lots of home games though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I just don't understand the Kings.

Just looking at their roster:
Thomas/Brooks/Jimmer
Tyreke/Thornton/Salmons
Johnson/Garcia/Honeycutt
Thompson/Robinson/Outlaw
Cousins/Hayes

Maybe it's me but I'm just not understanding the direction the team is going in. They have no identity and to be honest, look like a complete mess. They've been in the lottery 6 times in a row and looking at their roster, most likely heading towards 7 times in a row. Their team is made up of mostly me-first chuckers, the only defense-first players are Chuck Hayes & James Johnson. Cousins has a lot of potential to be a great player, right now he isn't there but he will only improve from here on out, his potential is sky-high, he can be a franchise player. They're a good drafting team but are horrible at developing players. But I think the biggest problem with the Kings is their cancer, which is named the Maloofs.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

KG had a HHH moment right there...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Main problems with the Kings is they can't play defense for shit, don't shoot well and don't pass well.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I'm dying at Tyronn Lue, Ray Allen & Rondo's reactions :lmao


I lol'd at the bald guy sitting behind him.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

December 26th, Miami plays Charlotte in Charlotte. Good chance for me to go see LeBron for dirt cheap.:bron2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

*Raptors first 10 Games:*
vs Pacers
@ Nets
vs Timberwolves
@ Thunder
@ Mavericks
vs Sixers
vs Jazz
@ Pacers
@ Celtics

Warriors site is being retarded, too lazy to look at the entire schedule for their first 10. Raptors are gonna have it somewhat tough, it really depends on how well Pacers are still going to be. Thunder will be our toughest match up, it looks like we can stay .500 in the first 10 games..


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Aid180 said:


> December 26th, Miami plays Charlotte in Charlotte. Good chance for me to go see LeBron for dirt cheap.:bron2


buy one ticket get 5 free.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Canadian said:


> *Raptors first 10 Games:*
> vs Pacers
> @ Nets
> vs Timberwolves
> ...


That's a tough schedule to open up with.

The Warriors first 10 is: @Phoenix, Memphis, @LA Clippers, @Sacramento, Cleveland, LA Lakers, @Denver, Atlanta, @Minnesota, @Oklahoma City


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wilt & Russell being interviewed a couple years before Wilt died. Great interview.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

This one is pretty good lol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Magic hire Jacque Vaughn as their head coach.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

the fact that Shaw still isn't a head coach in this league is depressing. He would probably make a better coach than most of these half wits.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I feel so old  I remember when he was fucking drafted


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kevin Durant looks A LOT LIKE SAMUEL JACKSON


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

And Harden looks like Osama.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kobe and Melo seems like best friends... hmmm...

Oh and speaking of Bryan Shaw


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kobe getting work done in London.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kobe, oh Kobe. Living large in the single life.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nah him and his wife got back together a couple months ago. :kobe3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Good heavens why? You don't have to be married to him to get his money.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Guilty for most of these. :jay


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Good heavens why? You don't have to be married to him to get his money.


Kobe went all out to get back together. he clearly knows that 150 million isn't going anywhere. although, this is a perfect example of why all athletes need PRENUPS, as their bitches don't deserve half.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He looks like he's going all out to stay together in those pics, lulz.

What this doesn't show tho is LBJ in the next room over with 3 chicks :bron:bron2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

LeBron doing just fine :bron2










Yeah I know it's probably just a friendly picture...but still Lauren Perdue is a fine ass swimmer.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*










Old team USA pic from 08. LELBRON checkin :datass out.



















I was wondering where Kobe was but then I saw this.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao God, these are priceless.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So according to the Rockets GM their plan is to pile up on young players and draft picks so they can make a blockbuster trade with them like the Celtics did in 07 to form their Big 3.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Guilty for most of these. :jay


I just watched the Orlando Magic one, and it's fucking perfect. I cannot tell you how many times I've yelled at the TV "PASS THE FUCKING BALL TO DWIGHT!"


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao just watched that and the Scal part was the best. "just a black guy trapped in a ginger's body." :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Tried to find one for the Lakers, this was the best I could find.






And this one:


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I wonder what kind of girls Davis is gonna be pulling in. Shot-put? :jay2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Warriors re-sign Brandon Rush and are closing in on signing Carl Landry.

If the deal with Landry go through, the Warriors have had a pretty good offseason.
Curry/Jack/Jenkins
Thompson/Rush
Barnes/Jefferson/Green
Lee/Landry/Tyler
Bogut/Ezeli/Biedrins

Also the Bulls signed Nate Robinson and Willie Green was traded to the Clippers for the rights to some foreign guy.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So what did you guys think of AW's Kobe comment on Raw, if you saw it? I thought it was hilarious personally.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So last week the Mavs and Magic discussed a Howard trade and according to the Mavs GM, they'll probably meet again.

Don't understand this for Orlando? What does Dallas have to offer? They can't trade any of the FA's they just signed until January and Dirk has a no trade clause.
So basically, these would be Orlando's options:
Roddy B, Vince Carter, Darren Collison, Dahntay Jones, Dominique Jones, Shawn Marion, Brandan Wright, draft picks...

The Orlando front office is still full of idiots. They should've taken Bynum, or hell even Brook Lopez when they had the chance. Now they're either losing Dwight for nothing or losing him in a piece of shit trade package.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> So what did you guys think of AW's Kobe comment on Raw, if you saw it? I thought it was hilarious personally.


Not topical at all; would have been okay in 2004. It was pretty dumb, especially since everyone knows Kobe was innocent of everything besides adultery.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Good Idea for us signing Nate, because Derrick Rose is probably gonna be hurt half or all the season.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> So what did you guys think of AW's Kobe comment on Raw, if you saw it? I thought it was hilarious personally.


I'm sure he didn't mean for it to be negative about it. It was just a comment in the heat of the moment thing for him to say. I hope that comment doesn't hurt the Prime Time Players push.

Man is Team USA destroying their competition. It's not even fair at times. It's like going out to play street ball against tall African American people. You're going to lose all the time. Even get trolled too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Was that his freethrow-shoulder shake?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



deadman18 said:


> Good Idea for us signing Nate, because Derrick Rose is probably gonna be hurt half or all the season.


At least until March, so it might as well be all of the season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I like the Bulls roster, I think they can be able to do just fine until Rose gets back. They won't be at the top of East, but I see them fighting for the lower seeds and then maybe Rose can come back 100% and give them an extra boost and they get like the 5th or 6th seed.

I also think Rip Hamilton will be traded at the deadline, if not during the offseason.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Little Teague could potentially come in handy as a back up.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I honestly hate Richard Hamilton, and was pissed when the Bulls picked him up. He wasn't the old him anymore, couldn't handle the ball to the point where it could alleviate pressure from Rose, his free-throw shooting got worse. He could still pass, but the reason they picked him up was so he could help out Rose, and guess what? He never played up to his potential, and he only played for 28 damn games. 

I honestly wish we could have kept Brewer, as we lost our best perimeter defender. I know Deng is still on the team, but Ronnie was a total package when it came to defense from a shooting guard. Steals, footwork, could stay in front of almost anyone, athletic as they could come. If you watch a couple of games, he was an important part of the Bulls facing the Heat as he always played Dwayne Wade good.

Hopefully Jimmy Butler develops nicely for us. 

Also, I just noticed back in the 2011 draft, if we would have went up three spots, we could have had MarShon Brooks. Then I start laughing at how the Celtics traded him. The average age of your team is over thirty years old and you trade a 21-year-old proven scorer? Good job.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Celtics never picked Marshon Brooks for themselves, they picked him for the Nets. The Nets traded up to get him and asked that we pick him and in return they would pick JaJuan Johnson for us and give us a future 2nd rounded.

And lol at average age being over 30, you must be talking about the Knicks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Doc Rivers on Ray Allen's departure and the role Rondo played in it.



> "People can use all the Rondo stuff – and it was there, no doubt about that – but it was me more than Rondo," said Rivers, who is working as an NBC analyst during the Olympics. "I'm the guy who gave Rondo the ball. I'm the guy who decided that Rondo needed to be more of the leader of the team. That doesn't mean guys liked that – and Ray did not love that – because Rondo now had the ball all the time.
> 
> "Think about everything [Allen] said when he left, 'I want to be more of a part of the offense.' Everything was back at Rondo. And I look at that, and say, 'That's not Rondo's fault.' That's what I wanted Rondo to do, and that's what Rondo should've done. Because that's Rondo's ability. He's the best passer in the league. He has the best feel in the league. He's not a great shooter, so he needs the ball in his hands to be effective. And that bothered Ray.
> 
> ...


Oh and lol at Ray signing with Miami because he wanted to win another ring, that's what he wants you to believe. He signed there just to spite the Celtics. Ray was mad because he didn't like coming off the bench, didn't like not having the ball in his hands, didn't like not being a bigger part of the offense, and didn't like the amount of money he was making....but he joins the Heat. Purely a move to spite the Celtics. No one is to blame for Ray leaving Boston, except for himself. It amazes me how such a "classy" guy can't handle a lesser role as his career dwindles down, even though his lesser role led to greater team success. DAT EGO.

*In before the usual Ray Allen apologists*


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ray always came off to me as a jealous type. I can recall him having beef with Kobe a couple years back which I attributed to jealousy since Kobe got all the attention, 'next Jordan' label, hype, etc. when they came into to the league together.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah apparently Ray, I don't know if he still is but he was jealous of Kobe because Ray wanted to play for the Lakers and be the "star" in Hollywood but instead Kobe ended up playing for the Lakers and becoming a superstar there instead. Which is why to this day Ray has a deep hatred for Kobe.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Just a random thought. I hope Quincy Douby makes it back to the league. Surprised he wasnt on any summer league roster


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*










Carmelo Anthony is on fire today. Broke the single game record for most points in a game for a Team USA player. Broke Stephon Marbury's record.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Now that LeBron has a ring, I think Melo becomes the next guy I really want to see get a ring. Maybe he should go to Miami. :bron2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

MELO will probably replace LeBron as the guy getting the most hate for not having a ring.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nah, Melo isn't good enough to get that type of hate. unk2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The game Team USA just played is more dominate than any Dream Team game ever. Damn man.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Nah, Melo isn't good enough to get that type of hate. unk2


:kobe3

Also

@Notorious

:kobe

The Big 3 averaged 36 years old last year.

Jermaine O'Neal was 34 years old.

Which leaves Rondo coming in at 26.

Your starting lineup averaged out at 33/34 years old. Give or take.

On the bench you have: Kenyon Dooling [32], Wilcox [30], Pietrus [30], Daniels [31], Bradley [22], Pavo [29], Johnson and Moore [23], Steamer [27], and last but not least, Bass at [27].

Your roster averaged out at a perfect 30, I even counted people who will never see the starting lineup.

Being realistic, only guys who from that bench who could start are Bradley, Bass, and Johnson [maybe].

Bradley is an absolute beast on defense. Bass is kind of average on D, he can stay in there, and I like his offensive output. Johnson is a bit of a wild-card because he stays out of the perimeter and still hasn't added any muscle. Plus he was mostly a spot-up shooter in college.

Now, you did get Sullinger and Melo. But Sullinger has bust written all over him, and Melo is almost as stupid as :mcgee.


:bron


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Aid180 said:


> Now that LeBron has a ring, I think Melo becomes the next guy I really want to see get a ring. Maybe he should go to Miami. :bron2


Nah bro, Melo doesn't belong on the Miami HEAT.










Can you imagine Melo in there? Wouldn't fit well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Amazing_Cult said:


> @Notorious
> 
> :kobe
> 
> ...


That was last season and the beginning of last season at that because JO & Wilcox were both released at the trade deadline for Ryan Hollins (27) and Sean Williams (25), bringing the average age under 30.

This season our team's average age is 26. The only players over 30 are KG, Pierce, JET, Dooling and Jason Collins. Dooling & Collins most likely won't be in the rotation. So we'll have 3 rotation players over the age of 30.

Also Sullinger was a late first round pick, selected in the 20's, late first round picks aren't expected to be all-stars, they're expected to be at least solid role players. And forgive me, but I think Sullinger will be a solid starter in his NBA career, don't expect him to be an All-Star, don't expect him to be a borderline All-Star like a Paul Millsap or Josh Smith. Pretty hard to be a bust as a late 1st round pick. Fab is a solid defensive player, sure he isn't the smartest defensive player but neither is Serge Ibaka. My point? He has tremendous defensive potential and learning from one of the greatest defensive big men of all-time in Kevin Garnett and one of the best post-defenders in the NBA in Jason Collins won't do anything but help young Fab.


----------



## MatMurko (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I can't believe Dwight hasn't been traded. The Magic are just being idiots. Trade him and be done with it.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Very few teams will trade for Dwight if they can't get him to sign long term. Essentially it would be trading a lot for one year of a center with a hurt back. The teams that Dwight does like cannot reach a deal the Orlando will like as they won't give a good piece back for him. It's just a mess.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Orlando doesn't even seem to want a good piece back. If they did they would have accepted Bynum long ago. What they want is cap relief and picks. The picks will be shit for the most part, regardless of who they trade with seeing as the team will end up with Dwight and a team with Dwight isn't a lottery team, and most teams don't want to take Hedo/JRich's contracts. Literally the only team that would give them what they want is Houston, and Dwight doesn't want to sign with Houston lol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Orlando should've traded him for Bynum or Brook when they had the chance.

They're looking for this perfect deal where they'll get a solid player they feel they can build around, picks and cap relief...and that shit's not happening.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

@Notorious

Good point. I was just trying to get a bit of a rise out of you :kobe3

Back to the topic on hand, no team is going to trade for Howard unless they are guaranteed he will sign there long-term. Orlando has fucked themselves good just because they have been listening to this idiot's demands all year.

If there is a trade, I'm expecting the Magic to get low-balled so hard. If I was the owner of a team, I would offer the Magic maybe 1st round pick and some bench players. Then tell Otis or whoever is doing this trade that since Dwight won't sign long term, they aren't getting any good pieces.

I remember the days when players couldn't force their ways to teams of their choice.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

My opinion on Dwight has soured so much recently it's ridiculous. At this point, I don't even care if it's to the Lakers, I would just love if he went *somewhere*.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Any late rumours for Dwight?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JoeRulz said:


> Any late rumours for Dwight?


if a deal gets done soon it's to the Lakers. it's either going to be the Nets or Lakers. no point in thinking it's any other team. if he doesn't get traded then it's the mavs.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I have a feeling that the Dwightmare will go to the trade deadline. He'll be in Orlando until then.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



SIMBA said:


> if a deal gets done soon it's to the Lakers. it's either going to be the Nets or Lakers. no point in thinking it's any other team. if he doesn't get traded then it's the mavs.


Hopefully he represses his goddamn Texas size ego and moves to LAL to collect 3-4 rings and create the Dinasty with Kobe.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Lol at Dwight creating a dynasty with Kobe. Do you know how old Kobe is? Maybe if this were 2008.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Damn, does this guy ever take a break?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*





 :kobe

JK. Kobe's not picky.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The bitches love MAMBA.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Lol at Dwight creating a dynasty with Kobe. Do you know how old Kobe is? Maybe if this were 2008.


Kobe is still one of the best players in the game, probably best shooting guard with how much Wade's jumpshot keeps regressing every year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I know that but Kobe doesn't have that many years left. I say he plays 3 more years max.

When I think of a dynasty, I think of a team that wins at least 3 championships with pretty much the same core.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I know that but Kobe doesn't have that many years left. *I say he plays 3 more years max.*
> 
> When I think of a dynasty, I think of a team that wins at least 3 championships with pretty much the same core.


Well, 3 years = 3 rings = mini dynasty.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Just because Kobe could be playing for three more years doesn't mean Kobe will still be playing at a high level for the next 3 years.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Just because Kobe could be playing for three more years doesn't mean Kobe will still be playing at a high level for the next 3 years.


He'll be playing at a whole lot better level than other guards. 

You just want to see Kobe fail, don't you Notorious? :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No I like Kobe, I just don't think Kobe will be one of the top players in the NBA for the next 3 years.

It really doesn't matter anyway because I doubt Dwight goes to LA.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kobe will be 34 and playing in his 17th season next year. That is a lot of wear. Kobe's amazing, but to say he won't digress is just wrong.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't get why everybody is over-hyping the Lakers next season, I don't expect them to win a ring all because they've acquired Steve Nash. If they got Dwight Howard as well, then we'd be talking serious business, but they haven't yet.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I still don't think they can beat OKC and I stick with my pick of the Clippers winning the Pacific.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lakers are running the princeton next year with Mike Brown as the head coach. :ti


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think that the T-wolves are going to be a sleeper team next year. If Rubio is healthy, they're going to go far in the playoffs.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I still don't think they can beat OKC and I stick with my pick of the Clippers winning the Pacific.


Clippers with a healthy Chauncey are deadly.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



kobra860 said:


> I think that the T-wolves are going to be a sleeper team next year. If Rubio is healthy, they're going to go far in the playoffs.


The Wolves & Pistons are my two sleeper teams in each conference.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The Wolves & Pistons are my two sleeper teams in each conference.


For my pick in the East, it's the Pacers. And hopefully maybe the Wizards.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



kobra860 said:


> For my pick in the East, it's the Pacers. And hopefully maybe the Wizards.


How are the Pacers even close to a sleeper team? Nobodies sleeping on the Pacers.. they're an amazing, well-balanced team who gave Miami a run for their money in the playoffs..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, the majority of people expect the Pacers to be a top 3 seed along with Miami and Boston.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So the Thunder signed Daniel Orton.

Quick question, what is wrong with the Thunder? Not even talking about the Orton signing but they have done nothing to improve and be able to beat Miami. Is Perry Jones gonna help them beat the Heat? Instead of bringing in legit backups, they're bringing in Perry Jones, Hasheem Thabeet and Daniel Orton. I don't understand what Presti is doing. The Thunder are not a rebuilding team, they were the runner-ups last year. They should be in win-now mode, not trying to experiment with projects. My only guess for the Orton & Thabeet signings are that the Thunder plan to amnesty Perk and are hoping one of them, or Aldrich can take over. None of those three are backup center caliber, let alone starting center.
/endrant


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Yeah, the majority of people expect the Pacers to be a top 3 seed along with Miami and Boston.





Canadian said:


> How are the Pacers even close to a sleeper team? Nobodies sleeping on the Pacers.. they're an amazing, well-balanced team who gave Miami a run for their money in the playoffs..



That's true but most people were talking more about the Heat and Celtics in the playoffs. Honestly next year I could see the Pacers possibly beating the Heat and/or the Celtics in the playoffs. Not many people expected the Pacers to keep it so close with the Heat early in the series even when Bosh was out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

KG, Rondo and TAFKA Snoop Dogg. Rondo's shirt says it all.

http://instagram.com/p/N-Q2aLv9J0/


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, definitely baked. KG is BAWSE though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Don't know how to feel about Danny Granger saying the Pacers are the 2nd best team in the East. Yeah, it's cool that he's confident but the guy constantly can't keep his mouth shut, and constantly gets it shut for him (See Miami in the playoffs). The guy is a loudmouth, hotheaded clown, easily one of my top 5 least favorite players.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Snoops clearly drugging the Celtics cause he knows the Lakers can't beat them


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*









Sick dunk by Westbrook. Not as sick as Vince Carter's dunk on that Russian dude from early last decade but still impressive. Team USA rolls again. Kobe kept chucking it and did not have a good game. Carmelo got touched in the crotch area. Lol...


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Summer League highlights


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> So the Thunder signed Daniel Orton.
> 
> Quick question, what is wrong with the Thunder? Not even talking about the Orton signing but they have done nothing to improve and be able to beat Miami. Is Perry Jones gonna help them beat the Heat? Instead of bringing in legit backups, they're bringing in Perry Jones, Hasheem Thabeet and Daniel Orton. I don't understand what Presti is doing. The Thunder are not a rebuilding team, they were the runner-ups last year. They should be in win-now mode, not trying to experiment with projects. My only guess for the Orton & Thabeet signings are that the Thunder plan to amnesty Perk and are hoping one of them, or Aldrich can take over. None of those three are backup center caliber, let alone starting center.
> /endrant


:lmao

this is a stupid question. The Thunder are incredibly young and obviously still improving. Presti obviously has the generally thought process that his team is going to be better next year simply because they're a year older with more experience now. they don't need to make a major move in order to get good enough to be able to beat the Heat. Iirc, they didn't make a huge move last year either and yet were far more dominant this season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Not necessarily a major move but come on, they couldn't at least sign a decent backup center instead of bringing in Orton & Thabeet?

I could see that reasoning of "getting more experience" after they lost the WCF in 2011 but come on, you lose in the Finals and you make no key additions, you bring back essentially the same team, the same team that couldn't get the job done?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Damn!


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> So the Thunder signed Daniel Orton.
> 
> Quick question, what is wrong with the Thunder? Not even talking about the Orton signing but they have done nothing to improve and be able to beat Miami. Is Perry Jones gonna help them beat the Heat? Instead of bringing in legit backups, they're bringing in Perry Jones, Hasheem Thabeet and Daniel Orton. I don't understand what Presti is doing. The Thunder are not a rebuilding team, they were the runner-ups last year. They should be in win-now mode, not trying to experiment with projects. My only guess for the Orton & Thabeet signings are that the Thunder plan to amnesty Perk and are hoping one of them, or Aldrich can take over. None of those three are backup center caliber, let alone starting center.
> /endrant


you can't be this bad. they don't have any cap room to experiment, the team is in a holding pattern to see if they can keep both ibaka and harden. everyone knew well except for you that they wouldn't be making moves. 

orton and thabeet are competing for the third center spot. you can take a risk on your third center. aldrich is a backup and can't be worse than mohammed. they've been grooming cole for it, they have to give him a shot. 

they have maynor coming back, no one expects them to make a move that you want b/c it would end all hopes of retaining both ibaka and harden.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Signing a guy on the vet's min. would not end all hope of bringing back Ibaka & Harden.

Every team, especially a championship contender's goal during the offseason is to improve. The Thunder did not improve this offseason.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

they didn't have to improve with signings. they improved with experience. you're nuts if you don't think a finals run have made them better.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So they're going to magically beat an improved Miami Heat team next year if they face off in the Finals just because they had a Finals run last season?

Experience is one of the most overrated elements of basketball.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

In Football as well..Look at dem Bills.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> So they're going to magically beat an improved Miami Heat team next year if they face off in the Finals just because they had a Finals run last season?
> 
> Experience is one of the most overrated elements of basketball.


The Pacers are a prime example of how experience isn't everything. A rather young team took it to the Heat in the playoffs.

Sixers put of a fight with the Celtics too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm not saying experience doesn't matter or that you don't need any playoff experience at all. I just think some people overvalue experience. 

The Thunder were also the least experienced team in every series they were in but yet they were the favorites in every series they were in as well last season.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Look at the Hawks as well. They have tons of experience in the playoffs but never go far at all.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well, the Hawks suck. :side:

But no, I'm not saying no playoff experience is good, I'm just agreeing that having a lot of veterans is overrated.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm just interested to see how the Thunder go about keeping their 4 young players.

I don't think they're gonna end up keeping all four, I hope they do, but I just see some team offering Harden or Ibaka more money and them going for the check. I know for one, the Suns are reportedly gonna go hard after Harden in the offseason, Harden went to college there, apparently his family lives there, the Suns are willing to offer him the max so we'll see. As for Ibaka, based on the contracts guys like Lopez, Hibbert, McGee, Jordan, etc. have gotten, no doubt about it some team is gonna offer him a large contract as well. Like I said, I hope they stick together but if I were betting on it, I would bet against it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ibaka will probably get a McGee like contract.

once again, I hate teams that overpay for big man, but oh well.

Suns going to offer every major SG in FA a max contract until they one they like. :side:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I would rather Harden goes to Chicago. Just cause. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Danny will probably bring back Perk once OKC amnesties him smh.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*









Batooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom
"I wanted to give him a reason to flop"


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Batum why you had to do Juan Carlos like that? :hayden

It's ok Juan Carlos. Batum's knees will explode before the NBA season is over in Portland.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Why did BatOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOm do that anyway? I assume he was ejected?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

guys, he was CLEARLY going for the ball.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Box score on ESPN doesn't list any fouls for what it's worth, and France only lost the QF game by 7. He wasn't ejected.

Looks like he thinks Spain lost to Brazil on purpose to draw France and avoid the US until the finals.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, that was ALL BALL.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nah Batum said he did it because he "wanted to give Juan Carlos a reason to flop.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Considering Juan Carlos got bagged pretty good there he really didn't show any reaction to show such. Maybe it was delayed?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Spain had been flopping all game, Juan Carlos especially. Batum was pissed at the flopping so that's why he gave Juan Carlos the cheap shot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That's been determined already in this thread. How is that an appropriate response to my post!

Fist to dick, Carlos no sold it. SERIOUSLY!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That shit hurts, yo. Never been punched in the balls but I've been kicked. Not a good feeling. 

According to Woj, the Lakers & Magic are discussing a Dwight trade again, they're trying to get the Nuggets and Sixers involved. According to him it's gonna be a "blockbuster trade" if it happens. He says they've been discussing the deal for days now but nothing is imminent.

To be honest, I actually believe this may be it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So according to Woj, this is the framework of the deal, nothing is imminent, of course there will be more players added if the talks intensify and they get close to a deal.
Lakers get Dwight & Al Harrington
Nuggets get Iggy.
Philly gets Bynum.
Orlando gets Pau & Afflalo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Pau and Afflalo? :mcgee3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

And why the fuck would the Nuggets need Iggy? Chandler/Iguodala/Gallinari is a huge clusterfuck of great players.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

LA loses Pau and Bynum for Dwight? Sounds like a bigger loss than a gain.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Since they would ship out Afflalo, my guess is they start Iggy/Gallo at SG & SF and have Chandler be the 6th man. Pretty much Iggy replacing Afflalo.

Oh my god I hope this doesn't happen if Philly gets Bynum oh my god no. No. No. No.

Don't understand why Orlando wants Pau instead of Bynum.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> And why the fuck would the Nuggets need Iggy? *Chandler/Iguodala/Gallinari is a huge clusterfuck of great players.*


I think you're confusing negatives and positives.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

are you fucking serious. holy fuck I can't believe how stupid they are. Bynum+Pau>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>x10E23232 Howard.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

LOLakers


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Mavericks plz 

Glad Cuban decided to surround Dirk with a couple new washed up jobbers for the upcoming season.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

does al harrington have a mugshot? if not i don't want him.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

better get a trade with cincinatti bengals then


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ok also according to Woj, the Lakers would likely receive Jason Richardson in the trade scenario and they would trade away Devin Ebanks & Josh McRoberts along with Bynum & Pau.

Marc Spears is also saying that apart of what's being discussed, Philly would send Nikola Vucevic to Orlando.

IDRC at this point, let's just get a deal done so the Dwightmare can end.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Iggy potentially in Denver. Wouldn't have a single problem with that.

That being said, every other Howard trade has failed and i expect this one to as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I said that at first, but idk it just feels different this time. This may actually be it. I don't see why I'm getting hopes up because you'e probably right Brye.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I can see this going through more than the others because it helps every team with maybe exception to LA. I cannot understand why they would get rid of two 7 foot guys for one with back issues.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's about time the Lakers made a trade where it wasn't completely one-sided towards them.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

And that's why I see it going through. It hardly helps LA.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

More on Kobe as he approaches Wilt Chamberlain 20K status in London.


























Chick's name is Stephanie Rice and the one thing they do have in common is they're both homophobes.



> In September 2010, Rice came under fire when she made a homophobic remark on Twitter following a Rugby Union match in which the Australian Wallabies defeated the South African Springboks. Rice's Twitter message said "Suck on that ......s!". Rice later removed the remark and apologised for it; however, Rice's sponsor Jaguar severed all ties with her and requested the return of a loan vehicle.












I was distraught when she tweeted this but I realized its because she doesn't want Kobe getting in more trouble so yeah, this is actually more proof they're banging.



> "FYI yes Kobe and I are friends, but no we are not together and never have been. Can't guys and girls be just friends..? He's an amazing athlete and I've enjoyed getting to know him and many other great athletes in my Olympic journey."


:kobe3 :kobe3 :kobe3


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

so i'm guessing kobe is really getting divorced this season. maybe Lakers will tjrow his family in the trade as well. we seem to be giving up everything else.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:kobe4


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Stephen A. Smith said:


> Barring any last minute snag, D-Howard will be a Laker by tomorrow. Bynum will be in Philly. And we'll all expect a Lakers/Heat Finals.


SHIT. JUST. GOT. REAL.

Remember, SAS is the guy who first reported that Bron/Wade/Bosh were gonna form the Big 3 in Miami. Only reason I'm believing now, doubt he'd risk his credibility like this.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> SHIT. JUST. GOT. REAL.
> 
> Remember, SAS is the guy who first reported that Bron/Wade/Bosh were gonna form the Big 3 in Miami. Only reason I'm believing now, doubt he'd risk his credibility like this.


Ugh I hope he is right, but hell we all heard that rumor before. Just please let it end.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Now Ken Berger is saying talks are progressing fast. It's inevitable folks.

Berg also says that in the most likely scenario, Orlando will get neither Pau nor Bynum.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

didn't SAS all but guarantee Howard was being traded to the Nets last yr though? giving up Pau and Bynum is awful. stupid deal for Orlando as well imo. Bynum >>>>>>>>>> Pau


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Not like SAS was totally wrong. Brooklyn had a deal in place but Orlando kept fucking around with them, so they decided to just play it safe and bring back Brook Lopez.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

GIVE ME IGGY PLZ


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

SO MAD RIGHT NOW. how fucking DUMB can the current management team get? Seriously? Fuck off with this shit. We have the second best center and a top five power forward, Howard is not worth that much.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

i still bet Orlando pulls out again. they're a tease.

if not i hope Stern vetos it for basketball and front office retardation reasons.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Lakers might fuck around and keep Pau and troll the NBA again.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



SIMBA said:


> SO MAD RIGHT NOW. how fucking DUMB can the current management team get? Seriously? Fuck off with this shit. We have the second best center and a top five power forward, Howard is not worth that much.


Yeah that got us far the last two years, time for a change.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

we didn't have NASH in the last two years, did we? we also didn't have a bench as a good as the one we go tnow.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Denver wins this trade if they get Iggy and the best player they give up is Al Harrington.

Lawson
Iggy
Gallo
Faried
McGee
Chandler off the bench

:mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

nah Philly winning the trade. Iggy for Bynum is a fucking steal. either way LA and Orlando both losers compared to Sixers/Nuggets. no clue why they agreeing to this stupid shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

stop marking out as they still wouldn't get past the second round. that would be their limit basically.

Philly wins the trade as they can become a contender in a few years with Bynum.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Denver wins this trade if they get Iggy and the best player they give up is Al Harrington.
> 
> Lawson
> Iggy
> ...


:datass


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Edit: Looks like I got got by a fake account :kobe2


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

SON OF A BITCH, NO


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

LOLOLOLOL WHAT!!!

THEY WANT MORE THAN IGGY? :lmao OMG THANK GOD THAT NUGGETS ARE FAR MORE RETARDED THAN US. :lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



SIMBA said:


> stop marking out as they still wouldn't get past the second round. that would be their limit basically.
> 
> Philly wins the trade as they can become a contender in a few years with Bynum.


You really think Bynum is going to develop at that good of a rate?

I honestly think he is peaking, and the peaking is only good, not great.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Fuck 'em. The deal is NOT HAPPENING. I'd prefer suicide over Pau Gasol in a Magic uniform.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I got trolled by a fake account apparently.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Amazing_Cult said:


> You really think Bynum is going to develop at that good of a rate?
> 
> I honestly think he is peaking, and the peaking is only good, not great.


Bynum is easily the second best center in the league and there are people that think he can become better than Howard if he stays focused and hustles more. So if you think he's only good, then I guess everyone else in the league, aside from Howard, is garbage. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

LOL MORON


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Thank god. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Starting to have a bad feeling about this trade tbh.

Dwightmare will never end. Starting to remind me of the CBA negotiations during the lockout, every time people thought a deal was close, some bullshit always happened.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



SIMBA said:


> Bynum is easily the second best center in the league and there are people that think he can become better than Howard if he stays focused and hustles more. So if you think he's only good, then I guess everyone else in the league, aside from Howard, is garbage. :kobe


Nobody thinks that besides you, retard.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

According to Marc Stein, "Source close to talks tells ESPN that trade call with league office has been scheduled for Friday morning to process four-team Dwight deal."

I guess the deal has been agreed to.

Right now from what's being reported, these are the key elements to the trade:
Lakers get Dwight, Al Harrington and possibly Jason Richardson
Denver gets Iggy
Philly gets Bynum
Orlando gets Arron Afflalo, Nikola Vucevic, draft picks and maybe Pau Gasol.
The Lakers will also trade Devin Ebanks & Josh McRoberts and Orlando will be dishing out some of it's bad contracts for cap relief.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Maestro said:


> Nobody thinks that besides you, retard.


everyone thinks that the bynum is the second best center. I would LOVE to hear who you think is better. please, this should be amusing.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lakers are fucking idiots if they do this trade. Give up *both* Bynum and Gasol for Howard and Harrington? The 76ers win this trade easily. Giving up Iggy for Bynum. Lakers should've pushed for Iggy. But, at least they clear some cap.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



SIMBA said:


> everyone thinks that the bynum is the second best center. I would LOVE to hear who you think is better. please, this should be amusing.


Brad Miller


:ksi1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So according to Marc Stein, Pau is not going to the Magic.

Orlando will definitely receive Arron Afflalo, Al Harrington, Nikola Vucevic, Maurice Harkless and a future 1st round pick from the three other teams. Possibly more players will be added but he says the players listed above are "definitely" going to Orlando.

Philly will get Bynum & Richardson. And obviously Denver gets Iggy and the Lakers get Howard so it looks like the Lakers are keeping Pau.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Three first round picks for Orlando but no Gasol?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Why did they fire Otis again?

He probably could've gotten a better deal than this. But oh well at least they got something in return instead of Dwight walking for nothing.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So three potentially late first round picks. Assuming Nuggets, Sixers, and Lakers all make it to the playoffs, that's 3 16th or later picks plus whatever lottery pick Orlando gets. Who knows, maybe they can turn those risky picks into a top 5 pick in a 3 for 1 pick trade with the LOLcats.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

liking this deal much more knowing that we kept Gasol.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Mitch = GOAT.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

im surprised im more excited bout NBA season than NFL season. With so many shakeups i cant wait. If Howard comes back healthy noone should be able to stop LA. With Nash passing the ball to the bigs inside and Kobe doing what he does they should be able to beat OKC. Freaking Lakers are an awesome organization. They do bad one year and the next they are loaded going for another championship. Lakers vs Heat is what ppl wanna see hopefully it happens.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Miami still > LA. OKC is still loaded too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Oh and according to Stein, the picks are lottery protected. :lmao :lmao :lmao

What a fail Orlando is.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kupchak did it again.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Didn't I tell you that Dwight was gonna end up with the Lakers?

He basically played the Nets like a fiddle and made D-Will look like a fool for Re-upping with them. 

Another year. Same Old Nets.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So, does Dwight's ability to protect the rim mask the Laker's perimeter defensive issues? I guess that's the question.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ok so apparently Dwight is not signing his extension. He will still become a FA in 2013, from what Marc Stein is saying, if things don't work out in LA then he'll sign with the Mavs but this is all a smoke-screen. Pretty obvious Dwight will re-sign with the Lakers.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Magic are a joke of a franchise. They gave up Dwight for Affalo, Harrington, and lottery protected picks? Oh well. Lakers!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



sjones8 said:


> Didn't I tell you that Dwight was gonna end up with the Lakers?
> 
> He basically played the Nets like a fiddle and made D-Will look like a fool for Re-upping with them.
> 
> Another year. Same Old Nets.


same old nets? really? pretty sure they are better than last years team.

orlando lol


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



sjones8 said:


> Didn't I tell you that Dwight was gonna end up with the Lakers?
> 
> He basically played the Nets like a fiddle and made D-Will look like a fool for Re-upping with them.
> 
> Another year. Same Old Nets.


:jaydamn


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

NWO Hollywood(Lakers) vs NWO(Heat)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

WE GOT BYNUM! YEAH BITCH! BYNUM, OHHHHHH! :jesse


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hm...Goran Dragic is not worried at all.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao Mitch trolling the Magic by pretending to send Gasol.
GO LAKERS!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

And now from what I'm hearing, Andrew Nicholson will be going to Denver as a part of the deal.

So damn, the Magic lost Dwight and their best rookie.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

But they gain three protected draft picks...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well yeah I understand that but I figured they would at least keep Nicholson.

Along with Dwight, the Lakers will acquire Chris Duhon & Earl Clark.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> Ken Berger ‏@KBergCBS
> Two of the sources caution that they have not heard directly from Orlando management that the Magic have agreed to the deal.


Well then...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

so will Dwight become the most hated player in how he went about the whole situation. I know he wanted to go to the Nets but him in LA will bring in loads of money for him but a ton of expectations too.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wow.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC :lmao TRAGIC


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ok so, trying to piece it all together.

Lakers trade: Andrew Bynum, Future protected 1st round pick
Lakers receive: Dwight Howard, Chris Duhon & Earl Clark

Nuggets trade: Arron Afflalo, Al Harrington, future protected 1st round pick
Nuggets receive: Andre Iguodala, Andrew Nicholson

Sixers trade: Andre Iguodala, Nikola Vucevic, Moe Harkless, future protected 1st round pick
Sixers receive: Andrew Bynum, Jason Richardson

Magic trade: Dwight Howard, Jason Richardson, Chris Duhon, Earl Clark, Andrew Nicholson
Magic receive: Arron Afflalo, Al Harrington, Moe Harkless, Nikola Vucevic, DEN/LAL/PHI future protected 1st round picks, fourth 1st round pick


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Anybody seen WWF?



WWF said:


> Fuck 'em. The deal is NOT HAPPENING. I'd prefer suicide over Pau Gasol in a Magic uniform.


This was his post around 9 pm EST. 

Suicide watch.

I'm sure he'd have taken his chances with Pau in retrospect.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Does Harrington have a buyout in his contract?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Iggy. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think Harrington's contract is partially guaranteed in the 2013-14 season but IDK about a buyout.

I'm gonna abuse the hell out of the Nuggets in 2K13.
LAWSON.
IGGY.
GALLO.
FARIED.
MCGEE.
CHANDLER.
BREWER.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

iggy on nuggets damn


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lakers win deal
Nuggets in 2nd
Magic 3rd
76ers in last


Why would Philly wanna be part of this deal? They'd rather give up AI and a 1st for Bynum and Richardson, over doing the possible deal with Raptors 2 months ago involving Raptors 8th overall pick


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bynum > Terrence Ross, Andre Drummond, Austin Rivers or whoever the hell else would've been available at the 8th spot.

The way I see it.
1. Lakers
2. Nuggets
3. Sixers
T-4. The rest of the NBA
30. Magic


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I think Harrington's contract is partially guaranteed in the 2013-14 season but IDK about a buyout.
> 
> I'm gonna abuse the hell out of the Nuggets in 2K13.
> LAWSON.
> ...


Don't forget MILLER~!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Oh yeah!
MILLER.

Nuggets gonna be a top 4 seed this year. Wait and see.

A quick question about the Nuggets though...when are they gonna sign Quincy Miller?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

MCGEE


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Magic traded Dwight, J-Rich, Duhon, Clark & Nicholson for Afflalo, Harrington, Harkless, Vucevic and 4 lottery protected 1st round picks.

The Nets offer in July they rejected: Lopez, Humphries, Brooks, 4 unprotected 1st round picks for Dwight, J-Rich, Duhon & Clark.

TRAGIC.

Oh but look the Magic are getting Christian Eyenga too! That makes it better right?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

im glad things worked out the way they did now. magic are gonna blow for years.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Rockets offer was better than this shit too.

The Rockets were offering Jeremy Lamb, Patrick Patterson, Chandler Parsons, a couple more prospects, their 1st rounder and the Raptors lottery guaranteed 1st rounder.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*














Mitch Kupchak.


:jay2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lakers have 4 all-stars, how are the Heat better?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The only way the Heat are better is if the Lakers don't click. There's a small chance they don't because I'm not sure Mike Brown can coach and maximize the effectiveness of this talent.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Pumbaa said:


> Lakers have 4 all-stars, how are the Heat better?


Pau wasn't an all-star last year. 


I'm not as sold on them winning a title as some people. Kobe and Nash are both gonna be another year older. Dwight has never showed me he has mental toughness and Pau is soft as well. that being said I think it's time to put an end to the Mike Brown experiment and give the Zen Master a call.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dwight has more mental toughness than snap at any moment and get ejected Bynum.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Pumbaa said:


> Lakers have 4 all-stars, how are the Heat better?


Heat players playing together longer(not just in Miami,but on team USA).

And Heat facing much easier teams in east than Lakers face in west, so until we get to the finals, really can't determine who's better.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Pumbaa said:


> Dwight has more mental toughness than snap at any moment and get ejected Bynum.


i'd say Dwight and Bynum both have maturity issues. Bynum just wasn't a pussy about it like Dwight. we'll see how Dwight feels when he's 2nd fiddle to Kobe and his heroball tactics.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well, the Thunder's core had been playing together longer than the Heat, and we all know what happened. A ton of talent will still trump chemistry. I'd argue that the Pacers and Celtics had better chemistry than the Heat too.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rob Henningan is worse than fucking otis smith everything he has done so far has just been like a bomb going off in a bombfield


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



scrilla said:


> Pau wasn't an all-star last year.
> 
> 
> I'm not as sold on them winning a title as some people. Kobe and Nash are both gonna be another year older. Dwight has never showed me he has mental toughness and Pau is soft as well. that being said I think it's time to put an end to the Mike Brown experiment and give the Zen Master a call.


He had all star numbers and is a former all star. it's not like he's not a top forward.

Zen master is awful. he would suck with any true PG. Get a true coach in there though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



dxbender said:


> Lakers win deal
> Nuggets in 2nd
> Magic 3rd
> 76ers in last
> ...


this is a really dumb post. can't even express how stupid it is. :kobe


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think Kobe won't need to play hero so much now and I think it'll be similar to 2007-2010 where he had a championship caliber team. Kobe didn't play like he had the team on his back so he didn't have to shoot 30 times a game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao you can't be serious, myers. he's still going to play hero, whether he can do it well or not we'll see, but he's certainly going to try.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm serious, I think he'll slow down a bit this season if he can.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kobe, Pau and Superman. DAT DYNASTY!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Who do you guys think are the serious title contenders as of now? I don't think there'd be too many, thanks to all these stacked squads.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

i dont know how contraction would work but it would be interesting to consider. Take like 5-8 teams out and put the best players from those teams in a draft pool. then expand the number of roster spots to 20 or something. I dont know how it would work but I dont think the bobcats, bucks, kings, pistons, cavs, raptors, wizards are gonna win anything for a long time. no free agents want to play in any of those places, and no star wants to be traded there either.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



PGSucks said:


> Who do you guys think are the serious title contenders as of now? I don't think there'd be too many, thanks to all these stacked squads.


Lakers,Spurs,Thunder,Heat,Bulls(when Rose comes back) and maybe the Celtics.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Those are the teams I'd go with, with Chicago's chances depending heavily on not only when D Rose returns, but how he plays as well. Not just with how well he plays, but with possible changes to his style (slowing down sometimes, for example).

My updated roster of 2K12 (thank you 2K share) also seems to think that the Pacers are the 3rd best team in the NBA.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*







































The Lakers didn't even give up Gasol, guys.

I swear, how does Mitch bend people over in these trades like this?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No Gasol? Thank fuck. 

Don't really give a shit about the deal, nothing flashy. Hopefully Vucevic can be a BOSS, Harkless turns into something, and Afflalo continues his maturation and turns into a 20+ PPG scorer.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> No Gasol? Thank fuck.
> 
> Don't really give a shit about the deal, nothing flashy. Hopefully Vucevic can be a BOSS, Harkless turns into something, and *Afflalo continues his maturation and turns into a 20+ PPG scorer.*


:bron2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He scored 15 PPG last year in a crowded offense. He could easily do it in Orlando.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lakers get Duhon? :kobe3


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm gay for Mitch Kupchack right now...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

trade complete so I can finally start celebrating? otherwise I await basketball reasons. :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

also whats up with everyone basically guaranteeing that the lakers will go to the finals? No doubt I think they're a lot better, mostly because of Nash and our improved bench, but we're not a lock or anything. Unlike the Heat, the Lakers' conference is still full of great teams and that will push them and that could beat them. That being said, I think our interior D will be great fearsome this year and that we could beat the Heat in a 7 game series. Other teams, like the Spurs or Thunder, would give us more trouble imo because of the way they play.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

ESPN comparing the two Big 3s.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, I agree. The West is really tough and I'm not sure if they can beat OKC but if you guys do get to Miami, unless Kobe and Nash are really worn down, you have a great chance because your strength is exactly where Miami's weakness lies. Gasol/Dwight can really exploit their frontline. I can see Kobe/Artest limiting Wade/Bron to some extent by funneling them to Dwight since his length and help defense can be a big factor with him roaming around the paint. Its not like Dwight would have to worry about their centers either so he's free to roam around.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah but if Miami chooses to go small, Bosh will draw Dwight away from the paint and it's not like Pau is going to be able stop LeBron or Wade from attacking the paint and if Dwight rotates over to help LeBron and Wade are both great passers and they'll kick it back out to Bosh for the open jumper. And then if that does happen and Dwight goes over to help, let's say Metta goes over to cover Bosh but then that leaves Battier or Ray wide open for the three.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Yeah but if Miami chooses to go small, Bosh will draw Dwight away from the paint and it's not like Pau is going to be able stop LeBron or Wade from attacking the paint and if Dwight rotates over to help LeBron and Wade are both great passers and they'll kick it back out to Bosh for the open jumper. And then if that does happen and Dwight goes over to help, let's say Metta goes over to cover Bosh but then that leaves Battier or Ray wide open for the three.


THat's a good point although Gasol's length can be a factor at times. I can see that working on offense but they can't go small for a big stretch because Gasol/Dwight will probably get them in foul trouble. I don't think either Bosh or Haslem (since Haslem is likely to be the PF next to Bosh at C) can really guard either of them which will and that'll force double teams. Nash definitely improves their spacing this year so they can't help off the PG. Bron can still be the double teamer though since MWP isn't going to make him pay. 

Miami would probably have a better chance if they try to run more since LA's perimeter is kinda old. If they try to make use of their athleticism in the open court, I think they'd fare better.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

LeBron can guard Pau effectively for a long stretch, I've seen him do it before.

I agree with Miami trying to play a fast-paced game offensively, I think in order for Miami to beat the Lakers in a 7 game series, Miami's perimeter players have to dominate LA's perimeter players. Dwight is gonna get his against Miami, he always does. Bosh always owns Pau so we'll see if they matchup during games.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Damn you're right. I forgot about that.

I don't think he could get away with that type of defense (fronting/ball denial) over a series though since they'll adjust and Gasol might grow a set too and actually fight for better position.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

sometimes i wonder how people become general managers


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Damn you're right. I forgot about that.
> 
> I don't think he could get away with that type of defense (fronting/ball denial) over a series though since they'll adjust and Gasol might grow a set too and actually fight for better position.


Of course Pau can fight for better position but you have to remember LeBron also has a strength advantage of Pau. When they matchup, really the only edge Pau has over LeBron is his size, Pau's strategy would have to be to use his size as an advantage over LeBron to be able to create himself some space to get open and get off good looks.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Anyone think the Pacers can challenge the Heat? Or I guess a better question is, is can anyone from the East, at all challenge the Heat?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Pacers & Celtics right now are their biggest challenges.

I don't think Brooklyn's ready to contend yet, they'll probably be around the 4-6 seeds. The Knicks could be added to the list if they finally fulfill their potential.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Chicago possibly could if Rose returns to health quickly.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Boston is probably the only challenge for the Heat. Heat could probably easily beat everyone else. So many ppl forget that Bosh was basically out the whole series with Indy and Boston. Hell I said Boston but no way is KG having that kind of run he had in a longer season and if Pierce doesnt give them at least 18 game they could be in trouble. Rondo is prob the best passer in the NBA so he could prob help them even if there main players talents are diminishing.

Forgot bout the Nets. Always thought Joe Johnson was great but last couple years I see he really cant step up when he needs to like other superstars.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So Orlando managed to trade Howard for Afflalo & junk. How do these people get GM jobs? I'm still in shock Orlando took this deal...so bad. It works out for everyone but them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Chicago will fall on the wayside I think now. The D-Rose Playoff injury was the worst thing that could have happened.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So Orlando got so beaten down that they just gave up. They should re-hire Stan Van Gundy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Stan already got hired by ESPN. They fired a good coach for nothing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Didn't know he got a gig with ESPN, but I was being sarcastic. They fired Van Gundy because of Howard from what I vaguely understand, and then trade Howard for nothing. It's a wtf. Good for Stan. He seems like a good guy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They were cleaning house. You don't fire your entire front office, trade your star player, and just keep the coach. I doubt Stan would want to be with this current Orlando team, anyway.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lakers sign Jodie Meeks on a 2 year, 3 mil deal.

Good signing, he's one dimensional but he's a good shooter.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How could they re sign him if they never had him in the 1st place?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Shutup.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

glad to see starznbarz is still schooling notorious in this thread.

:kobe3


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*










COME ON


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

MEEKS! Actually got a lot more excited about that than Howard. Maybe because Howard's bitching throughout the last year has made me dislike him more, and the fact I was really high on Bynum's potential and ability.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I recall you saying you would rather have Bynum than Howard.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*










Looks great and would smash.





















His wife isn't bad either.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I recall you saying you would rather have Bynum than Howard.


probably did say that. I like Bynum a lot, probably a lot more than any other Lakers' fan ever did, and will probably continue cheering for him with the Sixers.

Howard has pulled a complete 180 for me as he's just turned into a fucking bitch over the past year and my opinion of him won't change just because he's a Laker now. 

that being said, Howard's defense is still far better than Bynum's as he can defend the pick and roll and stop driving guards a lot better. Bynum is far better on offense, but Pau is still one of the best low post players in the NBA as his footwork is amazing as is his faceup game.

Nash/Blake
Bryant/Meeks
Artest/Ebanks
Gasol/Jaminson
Howard/Hill

is very scary, not because of our big four, but because of our depth. This team is probably better than our championship teams tbh. 


for those saying Heat could cause some damage with a small lineup, once again, we could go zone. I know most of you will that didn't work very well for every other team, but we have the personnel to play a great zone against them. Man to man would be fine too as long as we get the help defense down right we can probably leave Bosh some space and then close out on him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Celtics & Knicks were both top 5 defenses last year and their zone didn't stop the Miami attack.

Miami has gotten much better at playing against the zone and adding now that they have very good shooters in Ray, Chalmers, Rashard and Battier, it really isn't the same as it was in the 2010-11 season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Knicks' defense overachieved due to Chandler(and Shump, who was hurt during the series). They don't have the complete personnel to defend it like we do. Same with Celtics(who were also missing Bradley and had other injuries of their own, such as Pierce, which slowed them down).

We have Kobe, Metta, Pau, and Howard, who are all good-great defenders. We should be fine on the defensive end to be honest.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

"We." :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't even think we'll get a Lakers-Heat Finals, one of them won't make it.

Bill Simmons also brought up a great point. It's gonna be interesting to see what OKC does with Perkins now since the Lakers acquired Dwight. IIRC they have to amnesty Perkins to re-sign both Harden & Ibaka, they amnesty Perkins and they lose their only hope at defending Dwight. Highly doubt Cole Aldrich, Thabeet or Daniel Orton can defend Dwight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

yeah brah, I'm on the Lakers now. didn't you hear?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So UDFK, or whatever he calls himself now, is a Colts fan..and a Lakers fan? Thats some distance between the two cities..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm a Boston sports homer and I live in Houston. :brady


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

you're right. I should cheer for my home teams instead. :kobe


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm sure you have reasons for cheering for the teams but it just seems a little odd to me. I don't have an NBA team since I really can't get into basketball.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

what's odd about it? I would find it even more odd to cheer for teams that all reside in one city when I don't live in that particular city. I cheered for the teams I liked as a kid and continued cheering for them. it's no different than me cheering for the Ducks in NHL opposed to the Canucks. It's team that I care about, not the city.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The worst is easily that guy from Boston who roots for the Heat. :lmao

I forgot his username but he's that Bron stanley.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Soupmanprime?


the funny thing is, I probably care more about the Lakers, and know more about the Lakers, than most of the fans in LA. Laker fans are easily the most fickle fans in sports, besides Knicks' fans.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

BrosOfDestruction do you have a favorite NBA team?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



BrosOfDestruction said:


>


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

udfk this app keeps freezing when I try to reply to your pm. change the accept bets until date to a time that has already passed. technically the terms haven't been met though as the bookie Is who he will extend with.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

To be honest, if Bynum can remain healthy, Philly are the real winners of this trade.

As of right now, the Lakers on paper are arguably the best team in the NBA. However, this Lakers team as currently constructed has 2 years as a contender max IMO. All of their core players other than Dwight are on the downside of their career, who knows how many years Nash has left as a top PG, Metta has been declining every year since he came to LA, Kobe is aging, Pau is aging.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I like my idea better, JM, which was just repaying everyone their credits and giving them an extra 10000. as 176 bets on the Lakers is a bit ridiculous.

Three years we're going to add Love anyways. BOOK IT.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lakers are a perfect example of win now. They need to or it's a mess. Pau, Nash, and Kobe are all pretty old now and will likely not get any better.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lakers have been the perfect example of WIN NOW for like 65 years. come on. :kobe


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Has Dwight said if he will resign with LA or not? We might have this same fucking Dwightmare next year if he doesn't resign.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

he said he's going to wait until FA, which makes sense as he can get the most years/money then.

oh and if he doesn't resign with us then he is for sure going to the Mavs. Hell, we could win the championship and he might still leave us to make his wet dreams of pairing up with CP3 come true(if CP3 goes to the Mavs). That really is how much of a bitch I currently think he is.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He doesn't know what to do. It's not that he's a bitch, it's just he's mentally unsure. Next year, ought to be fun. It could end up being worse than the LeBron sweepstakes.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



SIMBA said:


> Soupmanprime?
> 
> 
> the funny thing is, I probably care more about the Lakers, and know more about the Lakers, than most of the fans in LA. Laker fans are easily the most fickle fans in sports, besides Knicks' fans.


Yeah, soupman. 

I don't think people should have an issue with someone rooting for any team if their own city doesn't have one. Who are they supposed to root for? Vancouver grizzlies? :kobe 

@Notorious, I don't. I just root for players. I'm from Toronto but never gave a shit about the Raptors.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

tbf, I don't even root for the Canucks. they're fanbase+team just annoy me too much. I just cheer for who I like.

btw, JONAS has been a bum in the Olympics. looks like the Raps are screwed once again. :bron3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Olympic play ≠ NBA play.

The guy isn't getting that many minutes for Lithuania anyway.

It's also pretty much common knowledge that JONAS is a project, I hope you don't expect him to come into the NBA averaging 20/10.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

actually I expected him to average 25/15, he's already letting me down.

I realize he's a project, but he either reaches his potential of a franchise center, or Raptors will remain bad.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



TomahawkJock said:


> I'm sure you have reasons for cheering for the teams but it just seems a little odd to me. I don't have an NBA team since I really can't get into basketball.


Pretty simple. Colts and Lakers have had winning seasons for a majority of the past 12 years. Hard not to be a fan of those teams when you have no local teams.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lakers have had winning records for like 65 years. :kobe3

and although that may seem like the reason, it kind of is, it's not really. I started watching the Lakers as a kid with my brother, and since that's the only team I ever really got to see it's the team I liked the most. actually Kobe Bryant courtside 2 was some great shit. 

Colts was because of Madden+Manning.

Of course I doubt I would have liked either of these teams if they weren't winning, mostly because I doubt would have gotten to see them as bad teams don't get aired games in Canada.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



SIMBA said:


> actually I expected him to average 25/15, he's already letting me down.
> 
> I realize he's a project, but he either reaches his potential of a franchise center, or Raptors will remain bad.


he averaged about 8 minutes per game..


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

he's averaging 8 minutes a game because he isn't that good. if he was he would be averaging more, that should be pretty obvious.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lithuania is favouring vets over him. he's barely played. he's also playing against some top nba talent in some of the games. also, when teams go small against them he comes out.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



SIMBA said:


> Lakers have had winning records for like 65 years. :kobe3
> 
> and although that may seem like the reason, it kind of is, it's not really. I started watching the Lakers as a kid with my brother, and since that's the only team I ever really got to see it's the team I liked the most. actually Kobe Bryant courtside 2 was some great shit.
> 
> ...


Quite frankly, there's nothing wrong with that. Children love winners. Fortunately for me, Red Wings and Bulls were always winners with Yzerman and Jordan when I was growing up and they happened to be the more local teams for me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I became a Celtics fan during their 2002 playoff run with Pierce & Toine. Same for the Pats, I knew after the Tuck Rule Game that I was meant to be a Brady/Patriot fan :side:

Became a fan of the Sox after playing with them in videogames, was fucking beast with Pedro Martinez & Manny Ramirez back in the day. Although I'm definitely not as big of a Red Sox fan as I am C's & Pats.

And as for college sports go...TEXAS MOTHERFUCKING LONGHORNS. Also cheer for the Seminoles.

As far as MJ goes, everyone was a Bulls bandwagoner in the 90's. Everyone.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

val's a stud madgic

he's just getting the davis treatment so he can be ready for the next olympics


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Their situations on their respective teams aren't comparable at all. lol @ you for thinking they are. :kobe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Val's obviously a whole lot more valuable to Lithuania than Davis is to USA but they are both in the grooming stages and they are both going to lose time to veterans. Val pretty much specifically played against Chandler in the US game and Chandler played less than 10 minutes so ya...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Davis is much better than JONAS and more NBA ready than him.

Also agree with Magic, Davis isn't getting minutes because of how stacked Team USA is. Davis would probably be the best player on the Lithuanian national team.

According to the Lithuania head coach, this is why JONAS isn't getting that much PT:


> It is like with most big men who have no experience. First he must get bigger and stronger. He must be able to hold his position and he needs strength for this. Second, he needs better post moves. He is still learning basics. He will play with his back to the basket when he is older. But now, he must learn. He needs to learn these things, and he will, but he will need time. He has a lot of work to do. There you go, this is the thing with Jonas, sometimes, he wants to come in and do everything right away. In his head, he is working too fast. He is young, that happens. But he needs to slow down. Tactically, we got better matchups. For Jonas, it was better to be on the court when USA team played the big center, Chandler, But when they played with a small lineup, with the 4s, not 5s, the more mobile ones, Songaila was better tactically. Plus, Jonas, he is good, but there (are) still many things he has to improve to learn. For him it was good to feel where he is going with his game, the NBA. We just tried to see what is best for us, what is working best for us. If it is working, we didn’t want to change.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

lol @ you for trying to convince yourself that he only logged 8 minutes a game because he's bad


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

he's not good nor great. He's not even average for NBA level talent. A NBA benchwarmer has been logging huge minutes for the team but yet he can't? He's not great yet, get over it.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

who said he was great :kobe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Did you even read the article UDFK? They were playing positional. Jonas was there to face Chandler and when Chandler is on the bench they are not going to play Jonas against much faster Power Forwards...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

that was one game against one team. he's averaging 8 minutes. if he was good then he wouldn't be benched if the other team went small, they would instead take advantage of the mismatch that's created for them. seriously, you guys need to get over your man love of JONAS. I still think he's going to be a franchise center and one of the best in the league, but he's nowhere near reaching that potential right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How many true centres are in the Olympics? No one is saying he's great but this tournament is far from a true reflection of where he's at either. Everyone knew he's a project...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You guys need to chill with the Jonas talks, you can't judge him solely on what he's doing in the Olympics. We'll see what happens when the NBA season starts.

The only regrets Raptors should have is drafting Terrence Ross over Jeremy Lam-BOGHINI-GALLADOOOO


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Can't really regret a pick before he even plays a game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Atlantic division could be one of the most interesting/competitive division ever. they have 5 potential playoff teams which is just nuts. four of them seem like locks too, Raptors' success will depend on how well their new guys fit on the team.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



SIMBA said:


> probably did say that. I like Bynum a lot, probably a lot more than any other Lakers' fan ever did, and will probably continue cheering for him with the Sixers.
> 
> Howard has pulled a complete 180 for me as he's just turned into a fucking bitch over the past year and my opinion of him won't change just because he's a Laker now.


Yeah, true. Howard is a whining bitch indeed, but I will ignore it if he's able to put his shit together in Los Angeles and DOMINATE. I still dislike him on a personal level because of what he did to the Magic (Magic are my favorite East team) last season, but as a Lakers fan I'm willing to forget it if he becomes a true team player. 

And yes, I will always cheer for Bynum too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Just saw a picture of Dwight actually in a Lakers uniform for the first time, and not going to lie, it made me somewhat sad. :mcgee1


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Allen vs Gasol, who's the better 4th wheel for their team? If their teams were reversed, would that still be the case?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Obviously Gasol is the better player.

If Allen was a Laker and Gasol was playing for Miami, they would both still be the 4th best player on the teams.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, Allen would force Kobe to the 3? Gasol would fit great in Miami though, but I think Allen, Kobe, Nash, Dwight is more dangerous.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Perimeter defense would be absolutely awful though with Nash/Allen as the backcourt.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Who will sell the most jerseys for Orlando this year? Big baby? :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'd be surprised if it wasn't Jameer. I expect big things out of him this season. Well, at least big-GER things. Get them assists up to around 7.5 or so and score 15 PPG. Definitely plausible.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So what's Orlando's starting lineup likely gonna be? Nelson/Afflalo/Turk/Davis/Vucevic?

Turns out Nicholson wasn't in the trade and is still with the Magic. That's a good thing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'd say that the PG/SG/SF are all firm, but I have no idea about the frontcourt. It could be the situation you mentioned, or Ayon could start at C, put Big Baby at C and start possibly Nicholson or Harrington at PF ...Who knows? It'll be interesting to see how it shapes up.

*Edit:* Maybe McRoberts could start too, IDK. Forgot about him.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Perimeter defense would be absolutely awful though with Nash/Allen as the backcourt.


Who cares if the NBA allowed goaltending after the ball first touches rim.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> I'd say that the PG/SG/SF are all firm, but I have no idea about the frontcourt. It could be the situation you mentioned, or Ayon could start at C, put Big Baby at C and start possibly Nicholson or Harrington at PF ...Who knows? It'll be interesting to see how it shapes up.
> 
> *Edit:* Maybe McRoberts could start too, IDK. Forgot about him.


Baby at center could probably work. He was averaging something like 18/8 as the Magic's starting center.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Indeed. There are going to be plenty of opportunities for players to step up, and hopefully they will.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Apparently Dwight could miss the beginning of the season with his back injury.

And also according to Tim Hardaway, D. Rose has been improving his jumper during his recovery. He says that Derrick can only do three things at this point in time: Dribble (Without running), shoot FT's and shoot set shots.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Apparently Dwight could miss the beginning of the season with his back injury.
> 
> And also according to Tim Hardaway, D. Rose has been improving his jumper during his recovery. He says that Derrick can only do three things at this point in time: Dribble (Without running), *shoot FT's and shoot set shots.*


Well that's a positive. That part of his game needed improving. I just pray his athleticism, pace, agility and explosion stays the same. Very unlikely though


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Bulls and Rose are completely irrelevant. their time is over. might as well start rebuilding now. :bron2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rose's career dieing faster than Grant Hill's


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Jermaine O'Neal signed with the Suns, they're gonna rebuild his career :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Probably, they got the best medical staff in the world


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Pumbaa said:


> Rose's career dieing faster than Grant Hill's


Shit man, I remember back in good ol' 90s when the pre-injury Grant Hill was playing like young Mr. Air, he had so much potential. Arguably the greatest talent ever wasted.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Enough of Duh-White. JET got a new tat:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Why is the gold medal game at 10 am EST? 

Don't think I'll be able to wake up by that time. Sucks even more so for the West coast viewers.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I hope they show a rerun of the Gold Medal game, because I sure as hell am not waking up at 7, especially since I have to do summer studies. Well, if I spend enough time doing this assignment, I might as well catch the game anyways. :kobe3

Jermaine O'Neal though... :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Why is the gold medal game at 10 am EST?
> 
> Don't think I'll be able to wake up by that time. Sucks even more so for the* West coast viewers*.


It does suck and sucks even more WHEN THEY RATHER SHOW A FUCKING MARATHON. FUCK YOU NBC.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

NBC's Olympic coverage has been appalling. Thank god I have DVR.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

People saying they have no reason to watch the NBA/they don't want to watch the NBA/it's pointless to watch the NBA if you're not a LA, Miami or OKC fan because of this Dwight trade are all idiotic.

That's like someone saying "I didn't watch the NBA in the 90's because the Bulls were better than everyone else."


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

While those are somewhat dumb comments the NBA has never been a league of parity and for fans of teams like Indiana, Utah, etc. know their ceiling is nothing more than a first or 2nd round exit. I still say the NBA would greatly benefit from contracting 4 teams to strengthen the talent pool but that's not going to happen.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

There's at least two teams that I vote for contraction. *Looks at Charlotte & New Orleans*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Notorious, you missed one bro.


















LeLBRON = TOP 1 hypothetical NBA player of all time.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Regular season MVP, Finals MVP and Olympic Gold in one year?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

was awesome seeing the closing moments of that game against Spain. Man would have been awesome seeing Griffin and Rose on this team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

@Joel Anthony: Only other person to do it was MJ.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

MVP, DPOY and Finals MVP is definitely more impressive imo. A gold medal's isn't as imppressive for 1 player because of how USA wins since they have a sizeable adge in competition and talent over anyone else. This team could've easily won without Bron.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't think the USA wins gold without LeBron.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They have so many guys who can shore up whatever responsibility Bron had. I think they'd win pretty handily.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No one can fill the role LeBron had with Team USA.

LeBron was the heart of this team.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How can they not? They have so many guys are excel at certain aspects of the game. KOB, KD, MELO for scoring, Paul and Deron for playmaking, good defensive schemes with the perimeter players applying ball pressure etc.

They'd easily win but I have a feeling you were going LELBRON on me so not sure whether serious or not.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Melo & KD did nothing but chuck three's this whole entire tournament, that's it. I watched every single game.
CP3 had a lackluster tournament as well, really his only remarkable game was the gold medal game.
Kobe was playing mediocre as well, only during the elimination games is when he played like he gave a damn.
Deron was a non-factor for the team honestly, not to say he was a scrub, but he really wasn't a key contributor.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If it was that simplistic I agree but great players play with a different mentality on teams like this. They often defer, coast and only switch gears when they're required to do so. If a player like Bron leaves, they'll know they have to step up and fill whatever void he leaves. They're too talented to not win the gold.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Would CP3 step it up and play like he did in the gold medal game all throughout the tournament? Would Kobe play like he gave a damn during qualifying play? Would KD & Melo do more for the team instead of just chucking three's? So many hypotheticals, LeBron was such a huge part of the team, that's why I'm questioning.

I think Love would've had a huge tournament, if LeBron wasn't on the team just because that would mean increased minutes for him and he was a key contributor off the bench, IMO the 4th best player of Team USA during the Olympics after LeBron/KD/Melo.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Only way this team would have won without Bron would to have been with Wade who is a Lebron Lite since he is a good passer and rebounder for his size. This team needed Lebron though. He has the only triple dbl ever? is that right if so what an amazing feat. The guy did everything for this team hell i could say he was a better PG than Paul, Williams or Westbrook. Watching basically all the games i agree with Notorious bout KD and Melo chucking. Moreso KD but i guess thats what they wanted him to do basically. Was a shame Griffin had to go down, would have brought another lvl of excitement. This year this team felt very different. in 08 they were more explosive and were highlight machines for the most part. 


Saw somewhere bout the age Limit which Stern is trying to get and saw some fans saying they hate or dont watch Olympic Basketball because it sucks because they are pros and seeing them win by blowouts isnt fun at all and that younger players would make it better. It seems they all forget in 04 we lost and only won Bronze and we beat Tunisia by 5 points and barely beat Spain.

Was somewhat disappointed with Loves minutes. im not his biggest fan cuz i barely watch the Wolves but guy had an amazing year, still argue with idiot Celtic friends who say Paul Pierce had a better year than Love. Guy was top in points and rebounds. With all the talk of Kobe. Bron and Durant i wish they could have talked bout Love but he was never given the right chance to explode like the other 3. Did Love get any MVp votes, would be a shame if he didnt.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Maybe not Kobe because he really needed to find rhythm in the games I saw and it's not like that would change if Bron's not on the team but the rest of the guys, they'd definitely step up. They might struggle a little defensively though. Chandler seemed to have foul trouble issues and Love didn't seem particularly effective defensively but he was a beast on the offensive boards.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well I heard FIBA is trying to add get the Olympic committee to add 3-on-3 as an event, possibly in 2016 so maybe that will give other countries a chance to get a medal in basketball. Maybe one day one-on-one will be added and stuff like the three point shootout or skills challenge, who knows, there's a bunch of random shit in the Olympics.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Just came back from NY, and I Obviously missed a lot. (Not that any one cares)

Lakers Championship window is pretty small, but damn, such a scary team. I dont know what Kupchak does but he has to use mind control with the way he pulls off these trades.

I dont get why Orlando waited so long to trade him and got shit in return, they get the 4th best player in the trade, Seriously?

Orlando will likely Draft another good Center in Nerlens Noel (7 years later he will go to L.A)(Just kidding)(No im not)

oh and is it safe to say the Atlantic Division is now the best? I think so. bama


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You mad Nets didn't get Dwight?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

This Lakers team has a window just like the Big 3 Celtics, maybe slightly smaller. The Big 3 Celtics were originally expected to have just a three-year window but then in that third season, Rondo cemented himself as one of the top PG's in the league and carried the team to the Finals which every year since has delayed the inevitable of blowing the team up. Although, I think Danny Ainge may be following the Spurs method of just re-tooling every year with a mix of young guys and vets.

Anyway yeah, Lakers have a 2 year window at worst, 3 year window at best as championship contenders IMO. This Laker team with Dwight, Kobe, Pau & Nash that is.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> You mad Nets didn't get Dwight?


Got over that a while ago.

It just sucks that a player of his caliber wants to play for your team and yet we somehow cant get him :shaq. I guess are package isn't appealing, oh wait they traded Howard for Arron Afflalo :kobe


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> MVP, DPOY and Finals MVP is definitely more impressive imo. A gold medal's isn't as imppressive for 1 player because of how USA wins since they have a sizeable adge in competition and talent over anyone else. This team could've easily won without Bron.


Everyone knows who the real DPOY should have been this season. 

And a Gold Medal I think is harder in this era than era's passed because the World is catching up. I didn't watch any games but I looked at the scores and we were giving up hella points. High 80s, 90s, 100? For all that talk.. the '92 team only gave up a high of I think 85. Most teams didn't even score 80 against.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Never in doubt boys.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I can't imagine how crazy it would have been to be Anthony Davis. Surrounded by the best players in the world, playing in the Olympics and winning a gold medal before he plays a second in the NBA. Great learning opportunity for him.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I bet he also gained a lot of respect from the stars. Can only be good for him.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Joel Anthony said:


> Everyone knows who the real DPOY should have been this season.
> 
> And a Gold Medal I think is harder in this era than era's passed because the World is catching up. I didn't watch any games but I looked at the scores and we were giving up hella points. High 80s, 90s, 100? For all that talk.. the '92 team only gave up a high of I think 85. Most teams didn't even score 80 against.


Yeah, Garnett was a pretty clear DPOY.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> This Lakers team has a window just like the Big 3 Celtics, maybe slightly smaller. The Big 3 Celtics were originally expected to have just a three-year window but then in that third season, Rondo cemented himself as one of the top PG's in the league and carried the team to the Finals which every year since has delayed the inevitable of blowing the team up. Although, I think Danny Ainge may be following the Spurs method of just re-tooling every year with a mix of young guys and vets.
> 
> Anyway yeah, Lakers have a 2 year window at worst, 3 year window at best as championship contenders IMO. This Laker team with Dwight, Kobe, Pau & Nash that is.


I think you nailed it right in the head. The Kobe/Pau/Nash/Dwight window is only 2 yrs but the Laker window will prob be longer. Kobe's, Pau's, Metta's contracts will be off the books in 2 yrs and they'll be able to add a star or two to pair up with Dwight


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Of course Kevin Love, the only white player, is just standing there while everyone else shits themselves while dancing.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Love gets a ton of shit here in Oregon for being a non-celebratory, back stabber, but that's what you get I guess.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Carlos Delfino signs with the Rockets on a 2 year deal with a team option on the 2nd year.

They didn't sign a bigman


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Why are sad bro? :bosh

Aren't you anti-Rockets?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm anti-all Houston sports teams. I hate them all. Although I cheered for the Rockets a couple times last year because DRAGIC is my boy.

But the Rockets need another big man. 12 on their roster is such a low number.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That's WEAK. Can't feel any remorse if you're a true hater bro.

You should hate like me on Bron, UDK on Dwight, WWF on the Orlando FO, eckcetra, eckcetra. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dragic isn't there anymore and they replaced him with that ...... Lin. Remorse is gone.

Dwyane Wade is still by far my least favorite player in the league. :kobe2

Oh and if you want to see some real biased Houston sports team hate, just take a look in the NFL thread sometime this year and see my Texan hate.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So how do you guys see the west going next year? Lakers have much more experience when you go by years, but the thunder have much more experience together. Plus the Laker bench got G Hill, Jamison I think somebody else decent. OKC will get Harden off the bench and Maynord back who is a better backup than Fish was.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I wish I could say the Grizzlies, but with Rudy Gay, it just seems they let him chuck them out of games. :kobe2

The Thunder -will- win if their players actually improve or try to. I believe Westbrook isn't the answer at PG, but that is my own personal bias against him, so take that with a grain of salt.

Contrary to popular belief, the Thunder aren't the team to beat in the league, seeing as the NBA *CHAMPIONS* still have The Big 3, added Ray Allen, and most likely getting Camby, a legit, albeit old, center. Durant has shown that he simply can't guard LeBron no matter how hard he tries, and it will only get worse for him because Bron -will- work on his post game more.

Durant needs to get rid of his five-pound dumbbells and actually start lifting weights. :durant2


Lakers will come out of the West if they mesh well early in the season and when Howard comes back. Even if they are exactly like the 2011 Heat, they'll still make it to the Finals, even if they don't have the greatest chemistry.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Camby signed with the Knicks like a month ago.

As for champions, idk, I think people are crowning the Lakers a little too early. They haven't even played any games together yet. The way I see it, OKC is still the team to beat in the West.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think the Clippers will be dangerous with a healthy Billups.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Camby signed with the Knicks like a month ago.
> 
> As for champions, idk, I think people are crowning the Lakers a little too early. They haven't even played any games together yet. The way I see it, OKC is still the team to beat in the West.


Wasn't everyone crowning the Heat before they even played games together? They still made it to the Finals, even though they lost.

Camby signed with the Knicks? :kobe2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah they were and I said the same thing about them too.

Do I think the Lakers have a legit shot at the title? Yeah I do. Do I consider them the favorites or the team to beat in the West? No, I don't.

But as of now this team has many question marks. How will the Lakers play in the Princeton offense? Can Mike Brown step up as a coach? Can Steve Nash remain healthy, how much does he have left in the tank? Is Metta World Peace done? How will Kobe respond to playing with Steve Nash considering he's never played with a ball-dominant PG? Will Pau finally step up in the playoffs? Is Dwight healthy? How will Kobe, Nash and co. adjust to Dwight's immature, childish attitude?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What does everyone think about Anthony Davis' numb3rs for the rookie season, and what about Hornets' chances?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I see Davis at around 15/8 with a block and change. hornets will suck...

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I see something more like 13 Points/9.5 Rebounds/2 Assists/2 Blocks/1 Steal and the Hornets willing something around 30 games.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Around 16 points, 8 rebounds, 2 assists, close to 2 blocks, and maybe a steal.

The Hornets will win between 25-30 games.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Not too much optimism for Bugs, huh?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

German Bomber to lead the Mavs to another title plz


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Yeah they were and I said the same thing about them too.
> 
> Do I think the Lakers have a legit shot at the title? Yeah I do. Do I consider them the favorites or the team to beat in the West? No, I don't.
> 
> But as of now this team has many question marks. How will the Lakers play in the Princeton offense? Can Mike Brown step up as a coach? Can Steve Nash remain healthy, how much does he have left in the tank? Is Metta World Peace done? How will Kobe respond to playing with Steve Nash considering he's never played with a ball-dominant PG? Will Pau finally step up in the playoffs? Is Dwight healthy? How will Kobe, Nash and co. adjust to Dwight's immature, childish attitude?


These are some of the questions that go through my head as the season approaches, OKC tasted a final and they are going to play even more solid. Lakers now have a group that can be dominate but they have to learn how to work together fast. I think Dwight is not expected to play until New Year's Eve.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Damn, happy belated birthday to the Magic man.






Great compilation right here.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Watching Andrew Bynum & Jason Richardson's introductory press conference. Damn Bynum seems happy as hell to be in Phlly.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hakeem says that JaVale McGee should be dominating the NBA.

This is his quote:


> No question, I see him as another star. That guy should dominate the league. He has tremendous talent. I give him all these moves and he can finish and he's already skilled. So now just show him to use that skill to get to the next level.


I agree with Hakeem. With McGee's skill and athleticism, he should be one of the best centers in the NBA, only thing holding him back is his brain. I hope he does reach his potential, I doubt he will but I hope he does. I'm on the McGee bandwagon :side:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The guy is really fun to watch, whether he's dunking on someone, blocking a shot with ferocity, or running the wrong way...


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

McGee has to get alot stronger before he dominates anything. At this stage, is in the same boat with DeAndre Jordan who should be training with Hakeem.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Apparently Rubio's rehab is going great, he was originally scheduled to return in January but now at the pace he's going, barring a setback he's set to make his return in December.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:mcgee

Time for a big season!

Good to hear about Rubio. (Y)


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Apparently Rubio's rehab is going great, he was originally scheduled to return in January but now at the pace he's going, barring a setback he's set to make his return in December.


:hb I hope he comes back as good as he was when he left. I'd love to see him in the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Wolves are gonna make the playoffs this year.

They were in the playoffs last year before Rubio got hurt and were still contending for the 8th seed after Rubio's injury until Love & Pekovic got hurt.

Even if Brandon Roy is 10% healthy, he'll be better than Wes Johnson, Martell Webster & Wayne Ellington were last year. I also like the Chase Budinger addition and hopefully AK-47 can do good as well. Also hoping Derrick Williams improves from his rookie year, he played his best basketball with Rubio there so we'll see. Last but not least, THE STEAMER :mark:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Watching Andrew Bynum & Jason Richardson's introductory press conference. Damn Bynum seems happy as hell to be in Phlly.


I'm assuming that no one told him yet that he'll be playing with Kwame Brown again.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The Wolves are gonna make the playoffs this year.
> 
> They were in the playoffs last year before Rubio got hurt and were still contending for the 8th seed after Rubio's injury until Love & Pekovic got hurt.
> 
> Even if Brandon Roy is 10% healthy, he'll be better than Wes Johnson, Martell Webster & Wayne Ellington were last year. I also like the Chase Budinger addition and hopefully AK-47 can do good as well. Also hoping Derrick Williams improves from his rookie year, he played his best basketball with Rubio there so we'll see. Last but not least, THE STEAMER :mark:


Forgot they added Budinger and picked up Kirilenko. They acquired some much need depth. Should be a team to keep a close eye on, both because they have great potential and they'll be a joy to watch.

Poor Roy


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



kobra860 said:


> I'm assuming that no one told him yet that he'll be playing with Kwame Brown again.


According to Kwame he taught Bynum everything he knows.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*






10% of that is better than anything Wesley Johnson has ever given the T-Wolves.

:rvp


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> According to Kwame he taught Bynum everything he knows.


It must have been a short lesson.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



kobra860 said:


> It must have been a short lesson.


Well he did teach Bynum how to be overpaid.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So i made this bet with one guy, that says this season Lakers will beat Chicago's famous W/L ratio, by winning 73 games or more. Bet was for 50 bucks. What do you guys think?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You bet that the Lakers beat the Bulls win/loss record? Not happening.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Amazing_Cult said:


> 10% of that is better than anything Wesley Johnson has ever given the T-Wolves.
> 
> :rvp


I was so pissed off at this. Thought my Mavs were going to choke yet AGAIN.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Embracer said:


> So i made this bet with one guy, that says this season Lakers will beat Chicago's famous W/L ratio, by winning 73 games or more. Bet was for 50 bucks. What do you guys think?


Congratulations. You just won $50. I HIGHLY doubt the Lakers lose no more than 9 games.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Seriously? There's no way that record is broken this year.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Embracer said:


> So i made this bet with one guy, that says this season Lakers will beat Chicago's famous W/L ratio, by winning 73 games or more. Bet was for 50 bucks. What do you guys think?


Damn, bad bet lol.

Dwight will be out until December/January which means the Lakers will be pretty much the same as last season. Sure, Nash will boost them but I honestly don't see anything incredibly special happening like that.

The West is too competitive. Miami, Boston, NY will rule the East, so the Lakers will be a 1st or 2nd seed finishing with 60 or 65 wins.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Paradise said:


> Damn, bad bet lol.
> 
> Dwight will be out until December/January which means the Lakers will be pretty much the same as last season. Sure, Nash will boost them but I honestly don't see anything incredibly special happening like that.
> 
> The West is too competitive. Miami, Boston, NY will rule the East, so the Lakers will be a 1st or 2nd seed finishing with 60 or 65 wins.


Pretty much this, There not touching that record.

And I Lol'd at you saying NY will rule the East


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't think the Lakers will be a 60 win team. The fact that Dwight's gonna miss at least the 1st month, meaning he's gonna miss training camp, they'll have to develop their chemistry late and plus he's gonna be playing in a completely new offense, I just don't see 60 wins. 57-59 wins IMO.

I don't think Miami will win 60 games either. They just seem to coast during the regular season, if they do win 60 games, they'll win exactly 60. Again, just my opinion.

The only 60 win team I think there will be this upcoming season is OKC. Predicting a dominate regular season from them, 62-66 wins.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

if miami won 58 two years ago they can win over 65 with the team they have now.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I don't think the Lakers will be a 60 win team. The fact that Dwight's gonna miss at least the 1st month, meaning he's gonna miss training camp, they'll have to develop their chemistry late and plus he's gonna be playing in a completely new offense, I just don't see 60 wins. 57-59 wins IMO.
> 
> I don't think Miami will win 60 games either. They just seem to coast during the regular season, if they do win 60 games, they'll win exactly 60. Again, just my opinion.
> 
> The only 60 win team I think there will be this upcoming season is OKC. Predicting a dominate regular season from them, 62-66 wins.


Didn't you just say a page ago that LA will break Chicago's wins record?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11898530-post2938.html


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Champ said:


> if miami won 58 two years ago they can win over 65 with the team they have now.


They can, but I don't think they will. Miami usually comes out strong but coasts during the 2nd half of the season. At least that's what they did last year.



The Lady Killer said:


> Didn't you just say a page ago that LA will break Chicago's wins record?


No. I may have worded my sentence wrong in that post, but hell no, I don't think LA stands a chance at breaking that record.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Gotcha, must've been worded wrong. I agree with you. There's no way in hell the break the record. I'd say around 60 wins for Lakers and OKC. Maybe Spurs, too, since they're always up there.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Embracer said:


> So i made this bet with one guy, that says this season Lakers will beat Chicago's famous W/L ratio, by winning 73 games or more. Bet was for 50 bucks. What do you guys think?






















:lmao :ti

They'd win around 55 imo. Dwight is missing the first month or so, they need adequate time to learn the princeton and adjust to the offense, they have to incorporate two major stars into their team since you gotta get used to your new teammates and they're an old team in general that will likely not go that hard in the season to save themselves for the playoffs.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

PREPARE YOUR ANGUS, NOTORIOUS. THE GREAT ONE IS BACK ON THE COURT!



>


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He's not going to be a major factor this year, bro.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How do you know, *******? Nobody thought he would live to become the MVP.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Because he won't be back until around March.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rose is gonna return after All-Star Break and lead the Bulls to the playoffs as the 8th seed, they will upset 1st seeded Miami in the 1st round and look to be set to win title #7...but then Rose tears his ACL again in game 1 of the Finals :troll


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Rose is gonna return after All-Star Break and lead the Bulls to the playoffs as the 8th seed, they will upset 1st seeded Miami in the 1st round and look to be set to win title #7...but then Rose tears his ACL again in game 1 of the Finals :troll


Fuck you, man. That isn't even funny.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

D. ROSE HAS SPOKEN.



> I know it's going to push me even harder. It seemed like I missed all last year -- played games here and there, but I still missed a lot of games -- and this year, I know a whole bunch of haters out there are saying so many things, I think that's what's going to drive me, thinking about what people are saying -- 'Is he going to be back, is he going to have his speed,' or this and that -- I know that's going to push me as a player. I'm listening and watch everything, and if I don't hear it, best believe one of my friends hears it and they're telling me. That's why I love them to death because they know that motivates me and makes me want to do better as a player.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Great words from a great man enaldo


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Good to hear he's in good spirits but if his best case scenario is January...Boy, that is a bad ACL tear.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

lmao. I fucking love that kid so much. Thanks for posting that, Notorious - I have not come across that excerpt. Rose gets so psyched out and offended; it's ridiculous. Remember when the Pacers beat them in the regular season at the United Center and hugged at mid-court, inadvertently running into Derrick while embracing their Pacers teammates? Rose said something like "I'll never forget this. I wont allow this to happen again. Embarrassing."

If only everyone else had the killer instinct and mentality of Mr. Universe, Derrick Rose. So dreamy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Notice that they dont show Rose from the waist down, its because he is laying down.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

double post :/


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Awesome. Good to see his spirits are up. He legitimately looked like he wanted to kill himself when he was sitting in that skybox watching the game with his crutches next to him. Made my day.

And LOL @ the long pause after the dude asked him what he thought about Miami winning the title.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I used to hate D. Rose, but now it's like, how can you hate the guy? He's humble, hard working, a great player. Once again, how can you hate the guy?

Btw, have any of you seen this commercial, I think it's fucking awesome:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I used to hate D. Rose, but now it's like, how can you hate the guy? He's humble, hard working, a great player. Once again, how can you hate the guy?


Derrick Rose and Tim Hardaway have fathered a child?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rose's girlfriend is Tim Hardaway's niece or some shit like that.

Not exactly Tim Hardaway blood, but Hardaway blood, shit... you know what I mean.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

IDK how that's possible. He epitomizes what every superstar should be like, imo. By far my favorite basketball player of all time. Close to my favorite athlete of all time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I still think Rose will return right after the ASG break and lead the Bulls to the playoffs. As for what happens from there, I really don't know.

Me personally, I think Rose will come back from injury better than he was before the torn ACL.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I still think Rose will return right after the ASG break and lead the Bulls to the playoffs. As for what happens from there, I really don't know.
> 
> Me personally, I think Rose will come back from injury better than he was before the torn ACL.


His shot has gotten better every year, even those the stats don't really reflect it as much. You can see he is getting more comfortable pulling up from three and mid-range territory. I think with the ACL tear, he'll be shooting in the gym even more than he does know, which is huge considering he stays in the gym every off-season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rose should go to Germany for Kobe's "special treatment" like Bynum just did.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hearing rumors that if the Blazers have a losing record by the All-Star break and are likely to be in the lottery, LaMarcus Aldridge will request a trade. Don't know how true that is, but interesting to say the least.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

http://content.usatoday.com/communities/gameon/post/2012/08/former-osama-bin-laden-translator-has-words-for-lebron-james/1#.UC7FKt1lSwc


> A former translator for Osama bin Laden wants a cat as company in Guantanamo Bay and thinks LeBron James should apologize to Cleveland.


What is this I don't even.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao I just read that.

And I don't see Portland doing well this year. That team has the worst luck.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Orlando signed Anthony Parker...












...As a scout.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He's a smart guy, so I think it can be a good addition. I think one day he'll become a coach.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, I just had no idea he retired. Good guy to have, though.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

anthony parker is better than half the magic roster


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

extra body in practice


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Only team I can see stopping Lakers in the west would be Oklahoma.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Only team I can see stopping Lakers in the west would be Oklahoma.


The West is just like the East was last year; two possible contenders and a hard favourite (Bulls and Heat respectively). Too bad the name Final Four is already taken, if Derrick Rose was back then the NBA would be a gambling lock.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

IDK. I doubt they challenge the Heat even with a healthy Rose.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Serge Ibaka and the Thunder agree to a 4 year extension according to Woj. Unknown how much. But the fact that Ibaka re-signed this early, he probably took a paycut.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> IDK. I doubt they challenge the Heat even with a healthy Rose.


Well before, the Bulls with a healthy Rose were the only team I think could challenge the Heat.

Now, I really don't know. Even if Rose comes back healthy, I thought we lost some underrated pieces that really helped us contend with Miami. Brewer was a really good defender overall, and Wade was never able to really get into the groove of things when Brewer was guarding him. Guess what? We never got another perimeter defender that was anywhere near Brewer's level. Then we just let go of Korver, which I still haven't gotten over.

Can't forget Asik who provides very good interior defense and is a strong body to boot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ok so Ibaka's deal is 4 years, 48 mil. 12 mil a year for Ibaka. Let's see what Harden gets.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> IDK. I doubt they challenge the Heat even with a healthy Rose.


Doesn't matter, they'd be runaway favorites for the ECF with Miami. That was the point I think. The top 2 teams would be set in fucking stone.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

i guess that answers everyone question about going into tax. perkins might get amnestied so they can stay slightly under it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah they'll only go into the luxury tax if Perkins doesn't get amnestied. If Perkins does get amnestied, then everyone else on the team can make no more than $4 mil a year if they want to avoid the tax.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*










































Can't wait.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> IDK. I doubt they challenge the Heat even with a healthy Rose.


Exactly. The Bulls with Rose and this current team will be hard to even make it past a healthy Celtics, Knicks and Pacers team who all have now pieces to guard a Rose or Wade on a nightly basis. 

The Bulls will not challenge Miami for another 2 years after letting 80% of successful supporting cast walk. The Bulls right now are going through the syndrome the Heat had after Shaq got traded and they were a lottery team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao God I cant wait for the Season to start.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I almost fell out of my chair reading this.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

RealGM, heh.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> RealGM, heh.


What can I say? I love the GIF threads.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah they're hilarious, I started the original one. Never expected it to become that popular.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

NBA Rookie Photoshoot was today.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I see Nicholson and (I think) O'Quinn. FUTURE BEST PF/C COMBO IN NBA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

This is a link to all the pictures: http://www.gettyimages.com/Search/S...editorial&p=NBA+ROOKIES&assetType=image&ep=2#











StarzNBarz can now jizz at his precious Sully.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Look at sully's legs compared to melo's. haha

http://instagram.com/p/OmpfnVmwc3/


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Fab Melo looks special in that picture.

But I'll give him a pass since his name is awesome.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Knicks new uniforms leaked:

http://news.sportslogos.net/2012/08/22/new-york-knicks-new-uniforms-leaked/


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They're ok, have a bit of a classic look to them. I like the other ones better.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

this been posted?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nah, I saw it on World Star earlier today...pretty dope I must say.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> :lmao :ti
> 
> They'd win around 55 imo. Dwight is missing the first month or so, they need adequate time to learn the princeton and adjust to the offense, they have to incorporate two major stars into their team since you gotta get used to your new teammates and they're an old team in general that will likely not go that hard in the season to save themselves for the playoffs.


To clerify, i was the one who betted that Lakers will NOT beat Bulls record this year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hearing rumors that the Kings are discussing a deal to move to Virginia Beach.

The fucking Maloofs, man :cuss:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Hearing rumors that the Kings are discussing a deal to move to Virginia Beach.
> 
> The fucking Maloofs, man :cuss:


Thats horrible. If they move, maybe Vancouver or Seattle should get it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kansas City built a new arena, I think they should move there if they don't go to Seattle.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

VANCOUVER! GO GO GO!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Mikey Damage said:


> this been posted?


SICK



Notorious said:


> Nah, I saw it on World Star earlier today...pretty dope I must say.


(Y)



Notorious said:


> Hearing rumors that the Kings are discussing a deal to move to Virginia Beach.
> 
> The fucking Maloofs, man :cuss:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> Derrick Rose is progressing well in his recovery from a torn ACL in his left knee.
> 
> Rose, according to a source, is expected to take part in some light on-court activity soon.


SAVE US D. ROSE :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Hearing rumors that the Kings are discussing a deal to move to Virginia Beach.
> 
> The fucking Maloofs, man :cuss:


Only if they sell it to Allen Iverson and he is a player owner. Virginia Beach/Hampton Roads area is a larger metropolitan area than people think(36th largest in US), I remember MLB was considering there a while ago when the Expos were up for moving. Plus, I want to see them play at Dollar Tree Arena :lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm honestly going to miss our bench mob, it makes me sad knowing that Kyle Korver won't be there to give us the hot sauce anymore, or JLIII making everything in sight against good teams.

:mcgee1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao That's awesome.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Who's the bald James Harden?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Quincy Acy.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ahh, almost thought he was the guy from my Avi, but it's been years since he was sipping his 10-day tea.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

so many damn ridiculous Jordan/Lebron comparisons. my god. everyone saw it coming too, there are just too many fucking moronic people out there.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Can't let them be their own players.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*






Don't think I posted this in here yet. Has me :mark: for this season.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Paradise said:


> The Bulls right now are going through the syndrome the Heat had after Shaq got traded and they were a lottery team.


Ouch. Dark depressing times indeed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Brye said:


> Don't think I posted this in here yet. Has me :mark: for this season.


Fucking love this team.

Great highlights but imagine those + IGGY + Healthy Wilson Chandler + Improved McGee + Improved Faried + possibly improved Lawson & Gallo

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Speaking of Faried, does he remind any one else of a more athletic, quicker young Danny Fortson?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

if Bulls are in those times then lets just hope they don't make a bust pick if they get a top 5 pick.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Joel Anthony said:


> Speaking of Faried, does he remind any one else of a more athletic, quicker young Danny Fortson?


I can see that comparison but Faried as a rookie was better than Danny at any point of his career IMO.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Fucking love this team.
> 
> Great highlights but imagine those + IGGY + Healthy Wilson Chandler + Improved McGee + Improved Faried + possibly improved Lawson & Gallo
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


:mark:

I still remember watching the Gallo no look pass against the Celts with my roommates on St Patrick's Day and flipping out for like 5 minutes about how Gallo is the greatest player of all time. I was also drunk. :argh:

My school just got a new TV package and NBA TV is part of it now, along with MLB/NFL/NHL and a shit ton of HBO/Showtime/etc. Marking the fuck out at how much basketball I can watch now. :mcgee

Javale is such an enigma but yet so awesome. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

MAGIC DA GAWD.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

literally all 5 guys on their team were just staring him down. can't wait until NASH does that this year. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nash can't jump, though.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I love the Magic highlight in NBA 2K12 at the screen where you piok which legend to play as, he is running down the floor, and fakes the ball behind him, brings it in front of him, and dishes it off to a teammate for an easy layup. Got a couple defenders biting him too.

I swear it was a travel, crazy how much ground he covered in it too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Anyone seen this? Or is this old?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

it's impossible for it to be old because it has Williams new contract in it. kind of interesting, especially because a lot of those players were given bad contracts. 

Jordan made less in his whole career than players make in their new max 5 year deals. unk2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I wonder how much of that $91,572,963 Shawn Kemp spent on cocaine.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Whatever wasn't spent on coke went to child support.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Who else on that list is broke? Coleman already declared bankruptcy a few years back. There's gotta be more.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Antoine Walker is broke. Been broke for a while.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...r-Antoine-Walker-is-broke-and-?urn=nba,198509
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...-2006-nba-championship-ring-21-164118978.html
http://www.briancuban.com/why-antoine-walker-went-broke/


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

didn't see his name. yes, definitely broke.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

pretty sure iverson was at some point


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

KG DA BOSS.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Poor Antoine. 

Guy was working in the D-League the last couple seasons.

Jesus fuck at Rashad Lewis' money.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That Orlando front office.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

kareem's getting his statue.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That's great for him, probably the best center ever.

Anyway, I hope Brian Scalabrine gets the job in the Bulls coaching staff. Apparently he's the favorite to replace Rick Brunson as one of the assistant coaches.

Oh and L-O-fucking-L at Mario Chalmers saying that calling Rondo the best PG in the NBA is a bold statement but then he goes on to say that he thinks he (Chalmers) is a top 5 PG. Talk about your bold statements Mario.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Look at MJ at 87.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Different era, players made less back then.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

it's funny though because MJ made 30 million in 96/97 and 97/98.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If you add endorsements in, MJ is probably in the top 3.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

he's number 1 most likely...

Gatorade, Nike, HANES. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Pippen and Jordan making next to nothing most of their careers basically allowed the Bulls to be dominant in that time. 

and Kareem IS the best center of all time. :kobe


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Who's ready for Amar'e (not) having a comeback season, Carmelo (not) having an MVP-Like season, JR Smith (not) staying focused the entire year, Raymond Felton (not) finally being able to get past Mario Chalmers and Woodson (not) having an offensive scheme besides Iso-_______________

The Knicks will (not) be the 2012-13 NBA champions. I'm (not) looking forward to this season!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

E'Twaun Moore to the Magic.

Magic fans will love the kid. He can average 15 points if given enough PT.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Fucking loved E'Twaun, was sad we to had to give him up, I liked him more than JaJuan & Steamer.

Hopefully he does well in Orlando, I'll be rooting for him.

I wonder if JaJuan still plans to no-show the Rockets training camp and request a trade :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If dat ***** backs up Jameer over Ish Smith, imma RAGE.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

you shouldnt hes better than ish smith. plus hes more of a 2 guard trapped inside a PG body


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That's the last thing Orlando needs. They need a guy who can keep the pace up and distribute and defend well, which Ish can do. Don't need Jameer 2.0 running through the paint, missing layups and chucking threes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

WWF still cares about basketball? your team won't be relevant for another decade.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I kind of like it, tbh. Seeing the same shit every year and it garnering nothing good was getting very old.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I always chuckle when Knicks fans say this is the year when their team will be unbeatable.

First time they have been relevant in years, and they try to brag about two players who either won't play defense, or can't. Must be a hard pill to swallow knowing the Nets are probably a better team than they are.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Amazing_Cult said:


> I always chuckle when Knicks fans say this is the year when their team will be unbeatable.
> 
> First time they have been relevant in years, and they try to brag about two players who either won't play defense, or can't. Must be a hard pill to swallow knowing the Nets are probably a better team than they are.


You talking about Amare and Carmelo?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Embracer said:


> You talking about Amare and Carmelo?


Of course.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hawks > Knicks this season, book it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm hoping Lakers can win it all this year, but with Dwight going to miss playing time to start the season, I hope Hill starts as PF, so Gasol can slide to center. Lakers need scoring off the bench thats why I wouldnt start Jamison.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Pumbaa said:


> Hawks > Knicks this season, book it.


:kobe2

To be honest as a Knicks fan, wouldn't be surprised in the fucking least. IMO, our floor is another first round exit and a 7 seed, and our ceiling is by some miracle making it to the ECF and losing to Miami. I've been critical of mostly all of the offseason moves though. I swear to god if Stoudemire doesn't have a good year..I'll do absolutely nothing besides probably punch my TV, but still. Really expecting bounce back years from him and Felton

And what does the Hawks 1-2 look like? Harris-Williams?Harris-Stevenson?Harris-Korver?No idea, can't see Jenkins starting so soon but who knows?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Ether said:


> :kobe2
> 
> To be honest as a Knicks fan, wouldn't be surprised in the fucking least. IMO, our floor is another first round exit and a 7 seed, and our ceiling is by some miracle making it to the ECF and losing to Miami. I've been critical of mostly all of the offseason moves though. I swear to god if Stoudemire doesn't have a good year..I'll do absolutely nothing besides probably punch my TV, but still. Really expecting bounce back years from him and Felton
> 
> And what does the Hawks 1-2 look like? Harris-Williams?Harris-Stevenson?Harris-Korver?No idea, can't see Jenkins starting so soon but who knows?


If Amare doesnt step up, probably gettting amnesty clause on him next season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Ether said:


> And what does the Hawks 1-2 look like? Harris-Williams?Harris-Stevenson?Harris-Korver?No idea, can't see Jenkins starting so soon but who knows?


It will most likely be Teague-Morrow with Harris-Lou coming off the bench.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JSL said:


> If Amare doesnt step up, probably gettting amnesty clause on him next season.


knicks already used it on billups
and Morrow starting? didn't know that


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Not really surprising, he was starting for the Nets in 2010-11 and for the first part of last season until Brooks took the starting job.

Only way I don't see Morrow starting at SG is if Larry Drew decides to go small with Lou or Harris starting at the 2 guard. Teague is pretty much a lock to be the starting PG.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Not really surprising, he was starting for the Nets in 2010-11 and for the first part of last season until Brooks took the starting job.
> 
> Only way I don't see Morrow starting at SG is if Larry Drew decides to go small with Lou or Harris starting at the 2 guard. Teague is pretty much a lock to be the starting PG.


Yeah I forgot about Teague but we'll probably see the Teague-Williams lineup out there alot. I see the Hawks as a 6-8 seed team though


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

I think D. Rose is now apart of my Fave Five.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Your D-Rose videos are the only thing consistently making me come back to this thread, Notorious. (Y)


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Pumbaa said:


> Hawks > Knicks this season, book it.


I've seen alot of the Knicks the last two season and that's not going to happen unless they get hit by a major injury bug. 

People seem to forget Melo/Amare were scoring 25ppg a piece after the Melo trade happened and were the best offensive duo in the league for the rest of the season. Why? Because Chauncey Billups ran the PG position and knew what he was doing when it came to feeding Amare in pick and rolls, feeding Melo in the post/isolation, etc. They swapped Billups for Chandler and the offense was bad, along with their role players.

Hawks:

Teague/Williams
Harris/Jenkins/Morrow
Stevenson/Korver
Smith/Petro
Horford/Zaza

Knicks:

Felton/Kidd/Prigoni
Shumpert(OUT)/Smith
Melo/Brewer/Novak
Amare/Thomas
Chandler/Camby

With the Knicks looking to sign Josh Howard and Sean Williams to give them serious depth at every single position and quality defensive players/vets.

Plus, they will be having their first full training camp, first time having a legit PG since 2010 when they had Felton/Billups. They upgraded that spot compared to last year with Toney Douglas, Mike Bibby and an injured Davis. They will get Shumpert back by January who will start and he's already close to being an elite defender.

They will be entering the season as an elite defensive team (5th last season) with a defensive coach compared to D'antoni who NEVER had a winning record as the Knicks head coach compared to Woodson who came in and got them an 18-6 record right away.

Amare is healthy, last time during the off-season/lockout he wasn't able to train due to his back injury against Boston. 

Carmelo has publicly said, It's time to quit playing around and win a title. He wants it bad and quite honestly, he played the best basketball of his life in the Olympics to prove he's ready.

All it takes is Melo to be a scoring machine and stay healthy compared to his injury rattled lockout season and Amare to stay healthy and learn how to post up because the true problem with the Knicks is, Amare can't do anything but pick and roll. Melo needs a low post player to open the floor in double teams for wide open elbow isolations or shots.

All it takes basically is Amare to unlock his offensive potential and be solid defensively next to Chandler, Melo needs to be a little more better efficiency wise and the Knicks will easily be better than everyone not named Miami or Boston.

And to put it simply, the Knicks the last season at their worst, still managed to beat everyone not named Chicago/Miami. They lost in 5 games to Miami just like OKC and Chicago did against the Heat in playoff basketball, so the Kniicks aren't as bad as people make them out to be. The potential is there this season and they have to unlock it.

And this is coming from a Nets fan.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

D'Antoni is an awful defensive coach but Woodson is an awful offensive coach.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


>



Wow, that is terrible and terribly funny.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I actually don't mind those jokes even if they are childish because Rhianna is a moron for getting back with him.




Notorious said:


> D'Antoni is an awful defensive coach but Woodson is an awful offensive coach.


Woodson gets a bad rap.

You can't be an awful offensive coach if the only offensive players on your roster is Joe Johnson and Jamal Crawford. They hired Larry Drew for his motion offense and they still were just as bad offensively.

The Knicks would have the best roster Woodson has ever had in his coaching tenure since the 2004 Pistons.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Paradise said:


> I actually don't mind those jokes even if they are childish because Rhianna is a moron for getting back with him.


I don't mind them, but it isn't something I would like my mother to see me laugh at.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Charlotte Bobcats may workout Tracy McGrady.

McGrady played last season with the Atlanta Hawks and remains unsigned.

Via Rick Bonnell/Charlotte Observer (via Twitter)


Mother fucker, one of my favorite players of all time and this is what's going to happen to him.

The Houston Rockets will sign Scott Machado to a three-year, partially guaranteed contract.

Machado went undrafted in 2012 but participated on the Rockets' Summer League team after finishing his collegiate career at Iona.

Machado will be a backup to Jeremy Lin at point guard.



Nice, I'm really high on Machado.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Some interior pictures of the Barclays Center was leaked yesterday afternoon and I must say it looks beautiful.

http://imgur.com/a/vtG6u#0

How many NBA arenas have the arena court for official games, VIP sections that includes a kitchen and stove for players families, nightclub, practice court, fitness center, food court, starbucks all in one arena?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Why the fuck they decided to go with rusted metal, I will never know.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Really good video. Learned more about Royce White, I'm rooting for the kid. Hopefully his anxiety disorder doesn't become his downfall in the NBA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Nets have agreed to a deal with the legendary Triple-Double King Andray Blatche.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Really good video. Learned more about Royce White, I'm rooting for the kid. Hopefully his anxiety disorder doesn't become his downfall in the NBA.


I've been high on White for awhile, he would have went to Kentucky if it wasn't for his anxiety issue (not sure if that's mentioned in the video) because he was too scared to fly a plane. In the NCAA Tournament game, he dominated Davis. Went like 9-12 with 9 rebounds or something, he reminds me of Anthony Mason



Notorious said:


> The Nets have agreed to a deal with the legendary Triple-Double King Andray Blatche.


:ti

I feel bad for them


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

According to Woj, Brian Scalabrine has turned down the Bulls offer to become one of their assistant coaches and has signed on to work for CSNNE aka the Celtics broadcasting channel. Scal will be a color commentator for some games and he'll be a studio analyst.

Can't really call this surprising considering Scal was doing the exact same thing during the playoffs after the Bulls got eliminated and the Celtics were still in contention.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Really good video. Learned more about Royce White, I'm rooting for the kid. Hopefully his anxiety disorder doesn't become his downfall in the NBA.


Sounds like why Foye's out of work.

Edit: Fuck... not Foye, the UNC guy, McCants was it?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

wait, Scal retired as a player? :bron3 :batista3


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Ether said:


> :ti
> 
> I feel bad for them


Why not sign him? 2 seasons ago he was an 17/8 player, im still shocked that he is only 26. Dude is a major head case though and has immaturity problems, with Avery, Deron, JJ, Stackhouse, that is not gonna slide. The deal also is not partial guaranteed. Low Risk, High Reward.

Look at Gerald Green.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I really don't see what's bad about the Blatche signing either, although I've heard rumors that he hasn't agreed to a deal yet and is still considering signing Miami.

He's a decent player, he's just stupid and selfish. He's another one of the players who I put in the list of "needs to be in the right environment to succeed", along with McGee, Beasley, T-Will, etc.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> Why not sign him? 2 seasons ago he was an 17/8 player, im still shocked that he is only 26. Dude is a major head case though and has immaturity problems, with Avery, Deron, JJ, Stackhouse, that is not gonna slide. The deal also is not partial guaranteed. Low Risk, High Reward.
> 
> Look at Gerald Green.


It's not like all of them are locker room enforcers. Deron (allegedly) was a part of Sloan resigning, Stackhouse got himself suspended for a game in the NBA finals like an idiot (but is usually a good leader). How good of a presence is Johnson really? Overpaid, second round exit at best his entire Hawks tenure, rumors that J-Smoove became the leader in about 2009 and Johnson said he gave "no effort" in game 4, I haven't heard alot positive in terms of leadership qualities from him. And Avery it remains to be seen. Brook Lopez was a below average rebounder before he came in, now he's shit and injury prone, and Brooks had some idiotic plays his first year in the league as well. If I were the Nets, I'd focus on developing Brooks/Lopez before taking a chance on Blatche. Besides, is this really good leadership from a coach?



> The Nets may be a better team, but their coach doesn’t think they’re ready to win an NBA title.
> 
> Not yet, anyway.
> 
> ...


What is that telling your team?














Notorious said:


> I really don't see what's bad about the Blatche signing either, although I've heard rumors that he hasn't agreed to a deal yet and is still considering signing Miami.
> 
> He's a decent player, he's just stupid and selfish. He's another one of the players who I put in the list of "needs to be in the right environment to succeed", along with McGee, Beasley, T-Will, etc.


Beasley has a substance abuse problem, McGee is an idiot, but I haven't heard anything like being a locker room cancer like with Blatche, same with T-Will. When the Knicks were rumored to be interested in him, I was 100% against it.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...ying-the-heat/2012/07/18/gJQAR3MhtW_blog.html

I don't know, I think he should have had a season overseas to get his head together. He hasn't been efficient for the majority of his career as well. If it's not guaranteed, it's better, but Blatche would have been best suited for a team like Miami where they're pretty much set and if Blatche acts up they can cut him and that's that.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Showing a silly play in an Allstar game really means so much. Your making the signing of Blatche such a big deal when it shouldn't be. Avery was always on Brooks and even has benched him many times. Brooks has nothing to do Blatcge and the discussion

I'm not a fan of Avery so when I read that article I rolled my eyes,even though he is right, it shouldn't have been said. 

Nets aren't hurting themselves with signing Blatche
He has potential, he can play and get paid or pout and bitch. If he acts up he gets cut. Its really simple
I could of went further with Evans and even CJ who is a good character. Deron will keep the guys in check, I don't have doubt that he wont. Stack is a veteran presence who even wants to do some assisting coaching. Blatch is now surrounded by talent


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> Showing a silly play in an Allstar game really means so much. Your making the signing of Blatche such a big deal when it shouldn't be. Avery was always on Brooks and even has benched him many times. Brooks has nothing to do Blatcge and the discussion
> 
> I'm not a fan of Avery so when I read that article I rolled my eyes,even though he is right, it shouldn't have been said.
> 
> ...


That's fair about the benching, I didn't know about that. I don't know, I just don't like having headcases on a team, low risk or not. I hate the fact that the Knicks kept JR Smith and that Dolan will probably give him near the max when his contract expires.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Ether said:


> That's fair about the benching, I didn't know about that. I don't know, I just don't like having headcases on a team, low risk or not. I hate the fact that the Knicks kept JR Smith and that Dolan will probably give him near the max when his contract expires.


Knicks kept j.r for very cheap. I wouldn't be to mad


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Blatche signing is nothing more than low risk, high reward.

If Blatche plays bad, bench him and give Teletovic his minutes.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> The Blatche signing is nothing more than low risk, high reward.
> 
> If Blatche plays bad, bench him and give Teletovic his minutes.


Tele is getting the Back up spot no matter what. Then there is also R Evans, though him and Blatche will probably play as back up starting c
Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

so many of these vidoes even though Bulls won't be doing shit anymore after this offseason.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Blatche is a good player but his work ethic has been awful. I hope that he can still do well because I had high hopes for him when he was on the Wizards.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If you guys haven't heard there are talks that Isiah Thomas might be coming back to the Knicks. Not sure what position, maybe a scout.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Raptors signed Dominic McGuire.

Also the Cavs signed Alonzo Gee to a 3 year, 10 mil deal. The guy was a D-Leaguer 2 years ago so it's always nice to see one of them get a multi-year contract. But really can't see the Cavs making the playoffs next year. Their roster doesn't convince me.

Irving/Gibson
Waiters/Casspi
Gee/CJ Miles
Thompson/Samuels
Varejao/Zeller

They'll probably win around 30 games, maybe more depending on Kyrie's play.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kyrie is gonna have to learn how to play defense if the Cavs want to win thirty games. Its not like four or five years ago where you could get away with poor defense from your PG. Its especially relevant today, with the PG position being the most stacked position in the league imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I agree his defense is his biggest flaw IMO, he needs to improve that end of their floor before he becomes one of the elite PG's in the NBA. As for PG's, I agree it's the deepest position in the NBA currently with PF as a close second.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I agree his defense is his biggest flaw IMO, he needs to improve that end of their floor before he becomes one of the elite PG's in the NBA. As for PG's, I agree it's the deepest position in the NBA currently with PF as a close second.


I don't know about PF, a whole bunch of bad apples spoil that bunch, plus, not a lot of them are two-way players. Same thing could be said for SFs.

I can honestly say that SG to a point is the deeper position in terms of two-way players, or people who are -REALLY- good at one side of the ball. Examples being players like Tony Allen, Shumpert, Kevin Martin, etc. Then you have some underrated two-way players like Nick Young, Wes Matthews, Captain Jax, healthy Richard Hamilton.

But the thing is, there is a huge gap between some of these players, and the rest that fill out the league. SG is really top-heavy I think in terms of people I would be willing to play 33+ minutes a game, and it just gets sad after the 15th shooting guard, while in the PF position, I'm comfortable with playing most PFs in the league good minutes, only getting scared when I get to a guy like Drew Gooden or Charlie Vill.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Sarcasm1 said:


> If you guys haven't heard there are talks that Isiah Thomas might be coming back to the Knicks. Not sure what position, maybe a scout.


Some things never change. Good ol James Dolan and his butt buddy


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

SG is the thinnest position in the NBA, all the best players at it besides Gordon are on the wrong side of 30.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Barclay's Center is nearly finished.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

That court is sick.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't like the Herringbone.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Apparently Chris Broussard & Jon Barry will no longer be on ESPN's pre-game/halftime show and will be replaced by Bill Simmons and Stan Van Gundy.

Hopefully this move works. I hated Broussard, all he did was kisses the large market teams asses. As for Jon Barry, he had his moments but he was an incredly biased person, although I don't see how that changes with Simmons considering the guy is one of the most famous Celtic homers. I expect SVG to be awesome.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, I was pretty pumped when I saw that. Simmons and Van Gundy's personalitied just mesh so well together, I don't see how it won't work.

I'd love to see Stan replace Shaq on TNT, but that's obviously not happening.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Apparently Chris Broussard & Jon Barry will no longer be on ESPN's pre-game/halftime show and will be replaced by Bill Simmons and Stan Van Gundy.
> 
> Hopefully this move works. I hated Broussard, all he did was kisses the large market teams asses. As for Jon Barry, he had his moments but he was an incredly biased person, although I don't see how that changes with Simmons considering the guy is one of the most famous Celtic homers. I expect SVG to be awesome.


Simmons isn't really homerish when he's ranking something or debating. Like in his book, he ranked Reed above Cowens, Magic above Bird, and MJ above Russell. Broussard sucked though, he just kissed Magic's ass most of the time. Barry never knew what he was talking about, glad to see him off.

I agree with above, I love Shaq but he hasn't been doing so good. Hopefully he improves and becomes great like Barkley did


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Shaq was much better on NBATV with 3D, Steve Smith, Kamla and co. then he was with the TNT crew. It's like he's so obsessed with being better than Barkley and trying to one-up Charles.

Really what TNT should do is replace Shaq with C-Webb, who's one of the more underrated analysts. Or better yet keep Shaq and just add C-Webb to the crew and go with a 5-man crew. That's what they did during the All-Star Weekend and it worked perfectly. I don't see anything wrong with having 5 guys, that's what CBS, FOX & I think NFL Network have during their football games.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nets new unis?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

btw does anyone find it hilarious that the most of the damage done by the CBA was to a small market team; the thunder. And this is a team that has done literally everything right which means it can`t even be blamed on them for spending their money poorly.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> btw does anyone find it hilarious that the most of the damage done by the CBA was to a small market team; the thunder. And this is a team that has done literally everything right which means it can`t even be blamed on them for spending their money poorly.


You don't get your revenue from small markets. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The lockout was all about money. Both sides don't care about competitive balance.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nets sign Josh Childress, to a 1 year. just like Blatche could be cut anytime if they dont like him. 

Pretty trash, but is athletic and could play some D.

Those are likely the unis, not really a fan of them, but i'll get use to it.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Leandro Barbosa is talking to the LA Lakers, BK Nets, Phoenix Suns.

https://twitter.com/AlexKennedyNBA/status/245656985289244672


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I find it funny how most of the FA's always have interest from either the Lakers or Knicks.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> Nets sign Josh Childress, to a 1 year. just like Blatche could be cut anytime if they dont like him.
> 
> Pretty trash, but is athletic and could play some D.
> 
> Those are likely the unis, not really a fan of them, but i'll get use to it.


Childress is a bum who has been leaching off the NBA for years without producing fucking anything. 

i see no reason why this will change


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I thought Nash ex wife had a kid that belongs to Barbosa from what I heard.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Blazers curse lives on.

Elliot Williams suffered a season ending achilles tear, he was the 22nd pick in the 2010 draft for them and he will have played a total of 24 games in his first 3 seasons since he won't play this year including surgeries on both knees and his shoulder in his first 2 seasons. The kid really does have some potential, just needs to get out of Portland.

LMA, WES MATTHEWS, LILLARD...SAVE YOURSELVES. GET OUT OF PORTLAND.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Notorious are you smith2373 on RealGM?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, total jobber name.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The Blazers curse lives on.
> 
> Elliot Williams suffered a season ending achilles tear, he was the 22nd pick in the 2010 draft for them and he will have played a total of 24 games in his first 3 seasons since he won't play this year including surgeries on both knees and his shoulder in his first 2 seasons. The kid really does have some potential, just needs to get out of Portland.
> 
> LMA, WES MATTHEWS, LILLARD...SAVE YOURSELVES. GET OUT OF PORTLAND.


NOOO! Not again! Portland is like my second home so this sucks. How did the injury occur?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Not like Williams is a huge loss, or anything. I was always wondering who he was when I plays 2K, because I've never seen him play in the NBA.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Xile44 said:


> Nets sign Josh Childress, to a 1 year. just like Blatche could be cut anytime if they dont like him.
> 
> Pretty trash, but is athletic and could play some D.
> 
> Those are likely the unis, not really a fan of them, but i'll get use to it.


he should have went to the Knicks, only team I could see him producing. Not that I want him, but his best years were under Woodson

and AVolumeScorer here, havent posting on realgm much lately though


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Sarcasm1 said:


> NOOO! Not again! Portland is like my second home so this sucks. How did the injury occur?


Volunteer practice workouts.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

T-Mac worked out for the Spurs & Knicks.

Also, Matt Barnes signs with the Clippers. So what do you guys think of their team?

C. Paul/E. Bledsoe
C. Billups/J. Crawford/W. Green/T. Leslie
C. Butler/G. Hill/M. Barnes
B. Griffin/L. Odom/T. Thompkins
D. Jordan/R. Turiaf/R. Hollins

I really don't see any improvement from last season and by that I mean I can't see this roster doing more than being a 4th-5th seed and being a 2nd round exit.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Is that Jordan or Jamal Crawford?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao at these fuckin' comics the guy on the Nuggets facebook page makes. Dude must have some real good weed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Pumbaa said:


> Is that Jordan or Jamal Crawford?


Jamal.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I know you guys saw how humble and sincere D-Rose was in that interview/press conference today...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> T-Mac worked out for the Spurs & Knicks.
> 
> Also, Matt Barnes signs with the Clippers. So what do you guys think of their team?
> 
> ...


Agreed, bunch of awful centers. Until they get rid of VDN, Griffin blocks more shots and Jordan does something besides dunks I'm not expecting anything from them. And Billups/Hill/Crawford/Odom etc are only getting older. Last 2 also came off the worst years of their careers


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I didn't watch. But I did hear that he's been doing great in his rehab and that he's starting to begin jumping.

@Ether: Yes, Del ***** is awful.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You probably should. Derrick broke down during an Adidas video of his recovery. It'll make you like him even more.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

DRose cried after seeing his rehab video. Shows how much he cares.


I feel him on the knee injury though since I'm going through one right now (although, no where near as serious). Hope he comes back better than ever.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Such a great kid man. Hope he comes back better than ever.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*






Legitimately warmed my heart.

da fuq youtube on this forum is broken. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XC_kZd5nSjw

^ Rose video


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Hyp- said:


> Legitimately warmed my heart.
> 
> da fuq youtube on this forum is broken.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I might name my first kid Derrick.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I am crying here :jose


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

he's probably crying at the fact that he'll never win a title while on the Bulls. :bron2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He's crying while watching a video of his own recovery? If he can't handle that emotionally, how can he handle carrying an entire team and fan base to a title?



Magic said:


> he's probably crying at the fact that he'll never win a title while on the Bulls. :bron2


:artest


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> T-Mac worked out for the Spurs & Knicks.
> 
> Also, Matt Barnes signs with the Clippers. So what do you guys think of their team?
> 
> ...


They improved ALOT. 

1. Billups will be back and healthy. They were 18-8 with him.
2. Crawford/Odom can be huge for them if they play well and stay healthy.
3. They added better defensive pieces to throw out at Kobe and Durant.
4. They downgraded by getting rid of Evans and Martin but they have size now instead of a bench of two 6'9 guys. Turiaf is a 6'10 shot blocker, Hollins is a 7'0 shot blocker.
5. They added veteran leaders with Billups, Hill.

Last season they had:

Paul/Bledsoe
Billups/Foye/Williams
Butler/Gomes/Simmons
Griffin/Evans
Jordan/Jones

They upgraded significantly this season. I see them as a 3rd seed that could sneak into the WCF if the Lakers or Thunder get hit by an injury.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Oh shit, Jamal? I assumed it was suck ass Jordan, Jamal off the bench/Billups insurance is a different story. Always been a Crawford fan if he's in the right role.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Supersonics are on the verge of returning to the NBA.



> Chris Hansen and the city of Seattle have an agreement to build a new arena, an important step in bringing an NBA team back to the area to play under the Sonics' name.
> 
> “It means a lot to the NBA,” Hansen said. “They’ve been watching very close to what we’re doing. I think going in they were very skeptical we would get to this point given our history in Seattle.
> 
> ...


The leading candidate to move to Seattle and turn into the Sonics would be the Sacramento Kings, the second candidate and long shot would be Memphis Grizzlies.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Sarcasm1 said:


> NOOO! Not again! Portland is like my second home so this sucks. How did the injury occur?


We still got Babbitt, LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKE.


Also, the Blazers should just move to Seattle, Portland wants to be Seattle's little sister clone and everything, might as well steal what they have.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

stern should consider bringing one to montreal or back to vancouver.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Vancouver only if Nash is owner.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

This Sam Cassel situation is interesting because apparently the NCAA is cracking down on High Schools or Prep Schools when it comes to faking grades and all of that. They denied his son eligibility because he attends a school on the NCAA's watch list, so he's raging.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaab...ssell-rips-ncaa-denying-221141586--ncaab.html


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Vancouver getting a team would be SICK.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Just got done watching to a recent Doc Rivers interview and I found out some interesting stuff for this season.

- Courtney Lee will be the starting SG until AB returns from his shoulder injury when AB gets back "We'll see what happens", so I'm guessing Lee & Bradley will compete over the starting SG spot.
- KG is feeling better than he has in years and will continue to start at C.
- The only team he cares about facing is Miami, he says he doesn't care about the Lakers or OKC, his main competition is Miami.
- The Celtics plan to run more this season and get out in fastbreak more so no more one-man fastbreak with Rondo this year.
- Says he has no fear of the Lakers despite the Dwight trade. In his words, the Celtics defend Dwight better than Bynum (Which is true).

Good interview, can't wait for this season :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I appreciate K.G. wanting to play the best and I like that the Miami Heat are finally on the map like that, but.. c'mon.. let's be real. What seed do we see the Celtics as next year? I don't expect any more playoff meetings for a while, unless it's 1/2 vs 7/8. 

But the run and gun Celtics of the future should be interesting.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Celtics will be a top 4 seed unless they suffer significant injuries or the Knicks & Nets have better seasons than expected.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah but do you see Boston making the ECF's again to face Miami? I see them as a Top 4 FOR NOW too. I just think they're in a Half Rebuilding/Half Still Haning On phase. They're vulnerable against a lot of East teams that otherwise get handled by the top dogs this year I think. The Bulls should be back barring that outrageously horrific bad luck they suffered late last season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I do see them making the ECF's again to face Miami, but to be completely honest with you...it wouldn't shock me if they were a 2nd round exit. It all depends on how much Rondo has improved and how much Pierce/KG/JET still have left in the tank.

To me it seems like Danny Ainge is going to try to do with Joe Dumars couldn't do with the Pistons and that's put a good mix of young talent around the vets that can take over for them when they're done.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao @ East talk. West is winning regardless of who makes it from the East. :kobe


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Since when was Miami moved to the East :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Perfect Poster said:


> Since when was Miami moved to the East :hmm:


1988.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

lol, PerfectPoster I think you meant West right there.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Derp. Let me distract you all with this:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Portland signed Adam Morrison :artest2


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Portland signed Adam Morrison :artest2


Adam "Bird" Morrison?

Learn your place, peasant.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:artest says the Lakers goal is to go 73-9. :artest2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

pfft, they'll EASILY go 76-6. half of those loses coming to Portland of course, MORRISON knows the Lakers too well and will destroy us.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Training camp for teams that are playing international preseason games begins next week, training camp for all teams begins in 2 weeks, preseason begins in 2 weeks.

Holy shit this offseason went by fast :mark:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If anyone wants to go halfway with me on NBA League Pass Broadband this year then I'm down. I'm not paying $179 when I'll only use the service a couple times a week...but $90 is more reasonable. PM me. (We can do monthly for $20 a month as well if you're interested)


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Spurs, Nets, Suns to debut new uniforms next week. The Spurs will debut a silver/grey alternate jersey, the Nets will unveil their black/white jerseys and Phoenix will debut black/orange jerseys










Brooklyn's road uniform replica jerseys leaked:









Phoenix's new court:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*






Can't wait until D. Rose returns


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Spurs' alternate looks stupid. It's too plain.

So, Phoenix is getting a complete overhaul?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

wtf spurs new uniforms look like practice jerseys


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Looks like Spurs are saving space for the advertisements.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

celtics sign darko. interesting. of course he's known as a huge bust, but besides the pistons when he was a kid, he never was on a good team. seems to have a high iq, and a great passer for his size. i remember heinsohn used to gush over him a lot and it's rare for him to praise someone on the other team. also, the main thing, he's tough, and takes no shit. no easy baskets(hopefully)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope this means Jason Collins is gone.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Channing Frye has been diagnosed with an Enlarged heart...

Does anyone else find it a little concerning that a few players in the last few years have heart problems?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah I was thinking the same earlier, it worries me.

Anyway, Keyon Dooling has announced his retirement which freed up the roster spot on the Celtics for Darko Milicic.

Also, Terrence Williams has signed a training camp deal with the Pistons. I hope he makes the team, I really want him to succeed in the NBA. It sucks that he's coming off a good season with the Kings and couldn't get a deal with anyone.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

lol it wouldn't mean collins is gone. collins is there to body up d12, i actually think it wasn't a bad signing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Collins is obviously staying now since Doodler retired.

I'm not a fan of Jason Collins, he's a decent post defender but I don't know why people talk as if he's some Dwight stopper just because he had one game where he shut Dwight down.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

he's a big body to plug in the paint for 5 minutes a game, and play some d. he has a lot of experience too, they need that. the more bigs the better, make opponents fear driving to the basket... and with the celtics luck, most will probably end up injured anyway.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

RIP to the GAWD Keyon Dooling's career. One of Fort Lauderdale's finest.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

thank god, couldn't stand watching him on the celtics, although to be fair, he wasn't horrible in the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Doodler's impact was more off the court than on the court. He was a great influence on Rondo and just a good locker room presence to have.

He was inconsistent during the season but he was good in the playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

so much talk about the irrelevant Celtics. It's not like they'll be winning a nba championship any time soon. :bron2 :durant :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:kg1


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> so much talk about the irrelevant Celtics. It's not like they'll be winning a nba championship any time soon. :bron2 :durant :kobe3


Get that silly Durant face outta there.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> so much talk about the irrelevant Celtics. It's not like they'll be winning a nba championship any time soon. :bron2 :durant :kobe3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

NBA Ranks(remember last year, Pau Gasol #11) claims Lakers have four players in the top 20 in terms of talent. 

Which obviously means we're winning the Finals.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Or going to be the biggest failure of all time :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Steve Nash is not a top 20 player.

But regardless, ESPN's list is terrible. Nick Collison & Omer Asik being top 100 players?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Top "###"'s lists are moronic anyway. People put too much value in to what other's think already these days.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Joel Anthony said:


> Top "###"'s lists are moronic anyway. People put too much value in to what other's think already these days.


I for one happen to hold Skip Bayless opinion in very high regard. :jordan


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ok so the Celtics have been holding team workouts for the players on the team in LA, which was organized by Rondo. All Celtic players have been there except for Paul Pierce & Fab Melo. Oh and there was one non-Celic there, a guy by the name of Josh Smith.

Danny Ferry also came out and said that he doubts Atlanta will reach a contract extension for Josh Smith who will be a FA following this season. It's inevitable folks, just like Kevin Love to the Lakers. J-Smoov will re-unite with Rondo as a Celtic. BOOK IT.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*










If only


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> If only



Pfft...












That's more like it. #Kobefan


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> If only


Lebron would just lower the shoulder and flatten him, they'd never be on each other, Pippen would have guarded Lebron.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If Kobe can guard him then why can't Jordan? :kobe


and yeah, that's the bad matchup. Kobe/Jordan is the matchup everyone should want to see. :kobe3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Jordan showing how many rings he has to Lebron in that picture. :jordan


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

2-on-2 

Kobe/Lebron vs Jordan/Pippen

:mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Really great read about Keyon Dooling and his reasons for why he retired. I really recommend this article, not because I'm a Celtic fan but I genuinely thought it was a great article, very in-depth and I gained even more respect for Keyon Dooling as a person.

http://www.csnne.com/basketball-bos...rs-of-repressing-t?blockID=780055&feedID=3352


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Ok so the Celtics have been holding team workouts for the players on the team in LA, which was organized by Rondo. All Celtic players have been there except for Paul Pierce & Fab Melo. Oh and there was one non-Celic there, a guy by the name of Josh Smith.
> 
> Danny Ferry also came out and said that he doubts Atlanta will reach a contract extension for Josh Smith who will be a FA following this season. It's inevitable folks, just like Kevin Love to the Lakers. J-Smoov will re-unite with Rondo as a Celtic. BOOK IT.


I wouldn't be surprised. The Hawks' management has been very poor lately.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Really great read about Keyon Dooling and his reasons for why he retired. I really recommend this article, not because I'm a Celtic fan but I genuinely thought it was a great article, very in-depth and I gained even more respect for Keyon Dooling as a person.
> 
> http://www.csnne.com/basketball-bos...rs-of-repressing-t?blockID=780055&feedID=3352


Gotta read that later. Dooling is that dude.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Media day is today for the Celtics, Heat, Mavs and Clippers aka the 4 teams playing in the international pre-season games. Looks like the 2012-13 year is underway.

Also, John Wall has suffered a stress injury to his patella and will be out for 8 weeks, so he'll probably miss the first couple weeks of the season.

Also the Knicks are apparently close to signing Rasheed Wallace. :lmao at their retirement home of a team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Some pictures from the 1st media day:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Allen doesnt look right in that jersey.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

There was a picture that the Heat posted on Instagram with Bron, Bosh, Wade & Ray and I'll be honest, Ray looked completely out of place.

Here it is: http://instagram.com/p/QIEQL8NS-o/


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

cause every one is buff and ray looks like an anorexic somalian next to them.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Jay-Z opens up Barclays Center: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_QUBhKiwzY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They're not bad. Whose jersey is that?


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> They're not bad. Whose jersey is that?


Shawn Jay-Z Carter authentic.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kevin Garnett is known for visibly despising his opponents, for screaming and elbowing and berating anyone who isn't on his team. He takes loyalty very seriously and considers his teammates brothers.

Ray Allen, after leaving for the Miami Heat, is no longer Garnett's brother. Actually, Garnett doesn't even have Allen's number anymore, even though the two spent five seasons together and helped each other win their first (and only, so far) NBA championship.

"I don't have Ray's number anymore. I'm not trying to communicate with him," Garnett said Friday at the Boston Celtics 2012 media day, according to WEEI's Ben Rohrbach. 

Though Garnett did add, "I wish Ray the best," he made it clear that Allen is no longer inside his circle.

In related news, the Celtics play the Heat on opening night. That one should be pretty fun.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

KAREEM on Andrew Bynum:



> Andrew’s a nice kid — I am not knocking him — but if I was 21 or 22 and signed a contract for $50 million, I might be affected by it, too. He’s not passionate about the game; that’s a great word. But he does like getting paid. So that’s where I think you can figure out what’s going on with him.


Also some news on Dwyane Wade:



> Dwyane Wade has been slow to recover from knee surgery in early July.
> 
> Projected recovery time was four to six weeks, with the Saturday start of training camp marking 11 ½ weeks of rehabilitation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Damn, Kareem must have hated mentoring 'Drew. I hope he forms a better relationship with Dwight, especially if starts mentoring him as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

And it begins.



> Sixers announce they'll take "precautionary measures" w/new C Andrew Bynum and hold him out three weeks to recover from recent knee surgery. Sixers also sign veteran C Mikki Moore for frontcourt depth. Team says Bynum diagnosed w/bone bruise in right knee but can do conditioning


Anyway, some more pictures from the 2nd media day, which was for the rest of the NBA that isn't playing international preseason games:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Mikki Moore still has people willing to pay him to play basketball?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rick Adelman on Michael Beasley:



> Yes, Michael has been good. I get along with him. But I don't think we'll be a championship team with him. If I put Michael in, Michael can score, but he doesn't play any defense and he forgets the other offensive players, and I just can't tolerate that under my system because the other players are just standing around.


I guess this sums up why Beasley was in Adelman's doghouse last year. Hope he does well in Phoenix though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*









:mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Got damn they look so old. Old and Soft. I mean; Old and Dwight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I did this last year, so I figured I'd do it again.
My top 5 at each position heading into this year:

*PG's*
1. Chris Paul
2. Deron Williams
3. Derrick Rose
4. Russell Westbrook
5. Rajon Rondo
*SG's*
1. Kobe Bryant
2. Dwyane Wade
3. Manu Ginobili
4. Eric Gordon
5. James Harden
*SF's*
1. LeBron James
2. Kevin Durant
3. Carmelo Anthony
4. Paul Pierce
5. Andre Iguodala
*PF's*
1. Kevin Love
2. LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Dirk Nowitzki
4. Chris Bosh
5. Blake Griffin
*C's*
1. Dwight Howard
2. Andrew Bynum
3. Kevin Garnett
4. Marc Gasol
5. Roy Hibbert

Some other predictions:
MVP - Kevin Durant
ROY - Anthony Davis
DPOY - Kevin Garnett
6th Man - James Harden
Most Improved - Goran Dragic


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Switch Iggy and Pierce and we have the exact same list, maybe Rondo and Westbrook switched as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think Rondo will surpass Westbrook this year.

As for Pierce/Iggy, I think healthy Pierce is better than Iggy.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Interesting that you have a cripple as your #3 PG :hmm:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Disrespect of Derrick Rose will not be tolerated.

He will return better than ever.

I hope.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*










:troll


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He lost to RONDO his first year :troll


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Perfect Poster said:


> Interesting that you have a cripple as your #3 PG :hmm:












Wash your mouth.

Rose will come back and GOAT. Magic (or whatever the hell his name is now) will cry and the world will be right.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nash may have something to say about those PG rankings after he leads the league in assits AGAIN (and is 10+ years older than any relevant competition at that position).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

lol @ bulls fans that think their current team(even with a healthy Rose) could win a championship.


MVPs-3
DPOYs-4
All NBA First Team-18
All NBA Second Team-4
All NBA Third Team-8
All NBA Defensive First Team-15
All NBA Defensive Second Team-6
All Star Appearances- 33
Scoring Champion-2
Assists leader-5
Rebounding Leader-4
Blocks leader-2




Don't be too jealous now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

*PG's*
1. Chris Paul
2. Deron Williams
3.Russell Westbrook
4. Rajon Rondo
5. Tony Parker

I'm not ranking a player that suffered a major injury and won't be back until late March. None of us know how good he will be when he comes back.

*SG's*
1. Kobe Bryant
2. Dwyane Wade
3. Manu Ginobili
4. Joe Johnson
5. James Harden

*SF's*
1. LeBron James
2. Kevin Durant
3. Carmelo Anthony
4. Iggy
5. Rudy Gay

*PF's*
1. Kevin Love
2. LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Dirk Nowitzki
4. Pau Gasol
5. Chris Bosh

*C's*
1. Dwight Howard
2. Andrew Bynum
3. Marc Gasol
4. KG
5. Roy Hibbert


MVP - Kevin Lovebron2)
ROY - MKG
DPOY - Lebron James
6th Man - James Harden
Most Improved - Paul George


Come on Notorious, Paul Pierce is no longer a top 5 SF. :kobe


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

When is Rubio due back?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Paul Pierce when healthy is better than Rudy Gay.

Aww how nice he's listing the Lakers players accomplishments. Too bad Kobe, Nash, Metta & Pau all aren't as good as they used to be :bron2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Why do people keep saying Pau isn't as good as he used to be, when he obviously IS. he's hardly regressed, he just had a smaller role on the offense last season. he's still a great PF, much better than most people give him credit for, and his footwork in the paint is still easily the best in the league. He's had two bad playoffs in a row, but a large part of that has to do with is how he's been used the last two years. Obviously with Nash his role will be a lot easier to play in as he's got an elite passer passing to him.



Oh and lol @ Nash regressing. In what way? he's always been awful at defense, but he remains the best passer(yes, better than both Rondo and CP3, look whose he's been passing to and compared to those two), best pick n roller, incredible shooter, and just an elite floor general. what more do we need from him?


Kobe has regressed, but remains the best at his position and still one of the best in the NBA. k, I'm fine with that.

lolMetta.

DWIGHT.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I fucking love the new Nuggets jerseys. Gonna get me a Faried one when they're available.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I meant they weren't in their prime.

Of course they're all good players, except for Metta of course :artest2


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

PG's
1. Chris Paul
2. Deron Williams
3. Rondo (Rose)
4. Westbrook
5. Tony Parker


SG's
1. Kobe Bryant
2. Dwyane Wade
3. Manu Ginobili
4. Eric Gordon
5. James Harden

SF's
1. LeBron James
2. Kevin Durant
3. Carmelo Anthony
4. Iggy
5. Pierce/Gay

PF's
1. Kevin Love
2. LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Dirk Nowitzki
4. Pau Gasol
5. Chris Bosh

C's
1. Dwight Howard
2. Andrew Bynum
3. Kevin Garnett
4. Marc Gasol
5. Roy Hibbert


MVP - LeBron
COTY: Thibs
ROY - Beal
DPOY - Howard
6th Man -Harden
MIP - Paul George
East Champs: Heat (defeating the Knicks in a hard fought, 7 Game series :cool2............Defeating the Celtics in 6)
West Champs: Lakers (In 5 over OKC)
NBA Finals: Miami in 6, LBJ FMVP

1st Team
Paul
Kobe
LeBron
Durant
Howard

2nd Team
Deron
Westbrook
Melo 
Love
Bynum

3rd Team
Rondo
Wade
LMA
Dirk
Hibbert

Carmelo comeback year incoming


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



The Lady Killer said:


> When is Rubio due back?


Late December I believe.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Brye said:


> I fucking love the new Nuggets jerseys. Gonna get me a Faried one when they're available.


Agreed, kinda want a Gallinari one. 

SKYLINE

edit  thanks

edit2 Dirk still #1 PF plz


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



The Lady Killer said:


> When is Rubio due back?


There have been conflicting reports, but for the most part they've all said around December or January. Most definitely before All-Star break.

Ether, you're a Knicks fan right? :durant


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



The Lady Killer said:


> Agreed, kinda want a Gallinari one.
> 
> SKYLINE
> 
> ...


Gallo. 

I'm loving the Nuggets starting five this year. Solid bench too.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> There have been conflicting reports, but for the most part they've all said around December or January. Most definitely before All-Star break.
> 
> Ether, you're a Knicks fan right? :durant


Sadly, I'm pretty sure we're now officially the oldest team in NBA history. I'm expecting another first round exit and Stoudemire doing jack shit on defense (although with his brothers death and being out of shape from the start, who knows? He's been working hard all offseason as well), but I do expect Anthony having a career year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nuggets have a top 5 bench, probably the best.

The way I see it. Denver, Boston, Dallas & San Antonio are the elite benches of the NBA. Unsure on the 5th one though.

@Ether: I think Amar'e will have a bounce back year. But as to how far the Knicks go this season, I don't know. I really don't know what to except from them. I agree on Carmelo having a great year especially since Woodson's offensive gameplan is pretty much 48 minutes of Carmelo isos.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Brye said:


> Gallo.
> 
> I'm loving the Nuggets starting five this year. Solid bench too.







ITALIAN STALLION


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



The Lady Killer said:


> ITALIAN STALLION


That fucking play. :lmao

Caught that live on St Patrick's day in a room full of Celts fans. Still like the Celtics too though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bench?

LAKERS:

PG: BLake
SG: Meeks
SF: Ebanks
PF: Jaminson
C- Hill


Pretty fucking good if you ask me. :kobe3


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Nuggets have a top 5 bench, probably the best.
> 
> The way I see it. Denver, Boston, Dallas & San Antonio are the elite benches of the NBA. Unsure on the 5th one though.
> 
> @Ether: I think Amar'e will have a bounce back year. But as to how far the Knicks go this season, I don't know. I really don't know what to except from them. I agree on Carmelo having a great year especially since Woodson's offensive gameplan is pretty much 48 minutes of Carmelo isos.


That's my main problem with Woodson, he doesn't have a single fucking offensive gameplan. Iso-Joe, now Iso-Melo. We went from like bottom 10 in the league to the 6th best defensive team when he took over, and that was the first time in JR Smith's career that he looked like he gave a shit on defense.

STAT's jumper was also really off last year, the x factor in the Knicks will be JR Smith imo. On some nights you love him, most nights you want him off your team. Hopefully he and Woodson get along the entire season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

There's only 1 decent player on the Lakers bench, bro. Blake/Meeks/Ebanks/Hill are all scrubs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'll have to disagree there, Hill is a pretty good role player.

@Ether: I surprisingly watched a lot of Knicks games last year, it just seems like J.R. Smith just keeps shooting. Every time he gets the ball he chucks. I agree with you though, there's some nights where he's just insanely hot like the Celtics game where he hit 10 three pointers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hill proved last year he isn't scrub, you scrub.


Meeks is good at shooting. really that's all we need from him. Yes I know he isn't great or anything, but he can hit threes.

I love Ebanks, mostly because he plays hard and can do well with consistent minutes.

Blake is a scrub but oh well, at least he isn't our starter anymore.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Please fucking go you ******* ass DRose haters. I swear on my mum's life I will wreck you all. It was one strenuous NBA season for EVERYBODY, not just Derrick. He's not injury prone. Guy hardly missed any games except for a twisted ankle or an illness in the three years prior. Even the most gumby like, stretch armstrong player with an uncanny track record of durability broke his damn back last year (Dwight Howard). 

Criticism like that isn't fair and will not be tolerated. Joel will warn you guys from here on out; whereas I will neg all that discuss why Rose was run down and had nagging injuries, without mentioning that there were times where the team would play back-to-back-to-back games, or 7 games in 10 nights.

PLEASE FUCKING GO. I'M RAGING. DROSE THE GR8. Can't wait until he comes back and puts the city of Chicago on his back.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Orlando's bench >>>>> Lakers' bench


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I guess he isn't injury prone, eh? Just had multiple different injuries last year as well as ending the year with an ACL injury. Yeah, he's FINE.

yeah, he'll carry the team to the second round where he'll meet a team far better than his own and be defeated. that's what awaits the Bulls for the next few years until DRose leaves and joins a team that might actually be able to win a championship. :bron2


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*






Poor Celts. Novak is cold blooded.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



El Conquistador said:


> Please fucking go you ******* ass DRose haters. I swear on my mum's life I will wreck you all. It was one strenuous NBA season for EVERYBODY, not just Derrick. He's not injury prone. Guy hardly missed any games except for a twisted ankle or an illness in the three years prior. Even the most gumby like, stretch armstrong player with an uncanny track record of durability broke his damn back last year (Dwight Howard).
> 
> Criticism like that isn't fair and will not be tolerated. Joel will warn you guys from here on out; whereas I will neg all that discuss why Rose was run down and had nagging injuries, without mentioning that there were times where the team would play back-to-back-to-back games, or 7 games in 10 nights.
> 
> PLEASE FUCKING GO. I'M RAGING. DROSE THE GR8. Can't wait until he comes back and puts the city of Chicago on his back.


Why are you raging? Because Rose will be a shell of his former self when he returns? Because the Bulls' title window closed faster than Derrick's knee snapped? Rose is done, dude. Just accept it.

Rose will be on the Lakers or Heat in a couple years playing for the MLE, anyway.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I look forward to Lakers losing in the WCF. I will throw a massive party in this thread.

Why is an ORLANDO fan trash talking? Do they even have any players though? Didn't their team fold when Dwight went to LA?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I've been saying all along that Rose was a victim of the condensed season. He'll be fine when he comes back, he might lose a step or two but considering how hard of a worker Rose is he'll probably come back better than he was before.

And yes Orlando's bench > Lakers bench

ISH SMITH > Blake
Redick > Meeks
Q-Rich > Ebanks
Harrington = Jamison, it's a wash.
Vucevic < Hill


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Flex doesn't want to face the facts. They had a good two years, but now they'll forever suck.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rose will be forced to retire, then come back and play for the Wizards.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



The Lady Killer said:


> Poor Celts. Novak is cold blooded.


So happy the Knicks resigned Novak


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Joel said:


> I look forward to Lakers losing in the WCF. I will throw a massive party in this thread.
> 
> Why is an ORLANDO fan trash talking? Do they even have any players though? Didn't their team fold when Dwight went to LA?


My bad, dude. I forgot I was supposed to be a Lakers badwagoner.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*










what's that, Rose? You can't walk? Well that's just a damn shame.


Look on the bright side, at least you won a playoff series.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Stop making fun of Rose. He's a true man. He cried at videos of himself working out, because he realized that he'll never be a competent NBA player again.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> I guess he isn't injury prone, eh? Just had multiple different injuries last year as well as ending the year with an ACL injury. Yeah, he's FINE.
> 
> yeah, he'll carry the team to the second round where he'll meet a team far better than his own and be defeated. that's what awaits the Bulls for the next few years until DRose leaves and joins a team that might actually be able to win a championship. :bron2


No logic at all. You can't label him or anyone else based off of such a short span like that. It's not fair. Played 81 games each of the prior 3 years, averaging 37 minutes per game in the regular season. He has no track record or past history of having been consistently injured.

Guys like JerMaine O'Neal, T-Mac, VC, etc,. deserved labels like that after 3-5 years. If Rose proves to be injury prone a couple years from now and goes through the same cycle he did last season, then fair enough. For now, your just a hating, illogical person.



WWF said:


> Why are you raging? Because Rose will be a shell of his former self when he returns? Because the Bulls' title window closed faster than Derrick's knee snapped? Rose is done, dude. Just accept it.
> 
> Rose will be on the Lakers or Heat in a couple years playing for the MLE, anyway.


This is fair criticism, though I have a dissenting opinion and don't agree with much of what you said.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You know who Rose reminds me a lot of? AI and Marbury. And do you remember all the championships those two won? Yeah, neither do I. Future aint looking too good for Rose.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rose reminds me of...Shaun Livingston.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> You know who Rose reminds me a lot of? AI and Marbury. And do you remember all the championships those two won? Yeah, neither do I. Future aint looking too good for Rose.


Rose isn't inefficient, and him and AI/Marbury couldn't have more opposite personalities


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So because A.I. & Marbury didn't win championships, Rose never will?

Great logic.

Also last time I checked Rose wasn't an inefficient, selfish, ball-hogging chucker like the other two. Also unlike those two, Rose is a team player and not a cancer to his team.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't get the analogy. Do those three have anything in common other than not having won a championship? 4 years for Rose, 8 years for LeBron and Jordan. You're so quick to judge.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao

WWF thoughts on Rose fans reacting to all our OBVIOUS troll posts SUPER seriously?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

43% from the field, 31% from three, and 3+ TO per game isn't exactly efficient. Not much different than Iverson's percentages.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> :lmao
> 
> WWF thoughts on Rose fans reacting to all our OBVIOUS troll posts SUPER seriously?


They're just a flock of dick-riding oblivious geese.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

btw, AI carried his team to the Finals and managed to beat one of the best teams ever(something no other team did to that point in the playoffs). What a cancer he was. :kobe

All Rose has done is go to the ECF and get his ass handed to him by Lebron/Heat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Oh my god, because Allen Iverson beat the Lakers in one game in the Finals, he's not a team cancer. :kobe

Rose in his 4 NBA seasons: 3 All-Star appearances, MVP, led his team to the ECF
Iverson in his 4 seasons: 1 All-Star appearance, led his team to the 2nd round.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The only bigger cancer than Iverson is Rajon Rondo. Shaq said so.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Except Shaq never said he was a cancer. All Shaq said was at times he annoyed the veterans.

If Shaq alluded to anyone being a cancer in his book.........:kobe3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

When he was with the Sixers he was not a cancer. He was the superstar on a team that really wasn't that good. He got them farther than any could have imagined(although that Eastern Conference was incredibly shit for a number of years, probably until the Pistons emergence). 

Tell me, why do you consider AI a cancer?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Selfish, not a team player, only cared about himself, a track record for not showing up to practices and other scheduled team events.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Could you not use those first terms to describe Kobe and a lot of other good/great players as well? Are you saying Kobe is a cancer? :westbrook2



WWF said:


> They're just a flock of dick-riding oblivious geese.


I think they know what we're saying is true, but they're just in the denial stage of long process known as irrelevancy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Practice? ***** PLEASE.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What you all are saying about Rose is ignorant and idiotic. I highly doubt anyone with a brain would agree to what you guys said about Rose.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> I think they know what we're saying is true, but they're just in the denial stage of long process known as irrelevancy.


1st stage of grief is denial.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> 1st stage of grief is denial.


The final stage is acceptance. That comes in March when Rose comes back and leads the Bulls into the championship.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I see Aid has joined us in trolling, Magic.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Bulls will win the Championship in Game 6 against the Nuggets. Book it!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Spoiler: Rose sucks


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Well good news for Lakers fans. Apparently Dwight has been active in practice and despite previous reports that said he would miss the beginning of the season to recover from his back injury, it seems as if all signs are pointing to him participating in full training camp and preseason and playing opening night.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao god damn, sometimes this team just seems to have everything go their way.

























































....and that's usually when everything goes bad. :bron3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I hope Rudy Gay and Zach Randolph and co-exist together in Memphis. It seems as if they just don't compliment each other well, since 2009 when Z-Bo joined the Grizzlies, the Grizzlies are under .500 with both Rudy Gay & Zach Randolph starting. Because if you ask me, Rudy Gay is the main reason the Grizzlies lost the series against the Clippers. Was the definition of selfish, inefficient, chucking hero ball. He ruined the team's chemistry, became a black hole on offense, etc.

My thoughts are that if Z-Bo is healthy this upcoming year and is playing like he was during the 2010-11 season and Z-Bo/Gay are still not complementing each other well, my thoughts are to trade Gay for some complementary pieces. Trade Gay to a borderline playoff team that's looking for a player to push them over the edge and hopefully get some great pieces back.

But of course I hope that doesn't happen because my wish is that the two do co-exist together, the Grizzlies are a top 4 seed again except this time hopefully getting past the 1st round.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I hope Rudy Gay and Zach Randolph and co-exist together in Memphis. It seems as if they just don't compliment each other well, since 2009 when Z-Bo joined the Grizzlies, the Grizzlies are under .500 with both Rudy Gay & Zach Randolph starting. Because if you ask me, Rudy Gay is the main reason the Grizzlies lost the series against the Clippers. Was the definition of selfish, inefficient, chucking hero ball. He ruined the team's chemistry, became a black hole on offense, etc.
> 
> My thoughts are that if Z-Bo is healthy this upcoming year and is playing like he was during the 2010-11 season and Z-Bo/Gay are still not complementing each other well, my thoughts are to trade Gay for some complementary pieces. Trade Gay to a borderline playoff team that's looking for a player to push them over the edge and hopefully get some great pieces back.
> 
> But of course I hope that doesn't happen because my wish is that the two do co-exist together, the Grizzlies are a top 4 seed again except this time hopefully getting past the 1st round.


The Rudy + Z-Bo/Gasol not complimenting each other is a bit overblown. Randolph admitted to only being 60% in the playoffs and the only reason why the Clippers beat them was because Reggie Evans/Kenyon Martin truly shut down Z-Bo/Gasol in the paint. 

A healthy Randolph + Jarryd Bayless who should be better at SG off the bench than Mayo was should give the Grizz the 4th or 5th seed again.

Right now, I think teams could make the WCF easily: Lakers, Thunder, Clippers, Spurs, Grizzlies in that order.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I think OJ is better than Bayless.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Royce White has shit his pants already didnt even bother to turn up to the rocks camp. 

disappointing i thought he would actually do well in the NBA but i think the anxiety problem will get the best of him


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I was rooting for him. It sucks. Looking back at it, I'm so happy the Celtics didn't trade up for him.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Except Shaq never said he was a cancer. All Shaq said was at times he annoyed the veterans.
> 
> If Shaq alluded to anyone being a cancer in his book.........:kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The NBA has released details about their new flopping rules.

Warning on first offense, then fines of then fines of $5K, $10K, $15K and $30K for offenses 2-5. A player who violates the flopping rule six or more times in the regular season will be subject to an increased fine and/or suspension. Separate guidelines for penalizing floppers during the playoffs will be released "at a later date," the league says.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

YES.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm going to love how they judge what is and isn't a flop.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

flop










no flop


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think Griffin did maybe flop a little bit on the Smith hit but yeah I'd agree the Griffin one you posted shouldn't receive a flopping penalty.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So how long until all of the Clippers' starters are suspended? I'm going three weeks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> The NBPA will file a grievance and unfair labor practice charge against the NBA over the new rules in regards to flopping.
> 
> "The NBA is not permitted to unilaterally impose new economic discipline without first bargaining with the union," said Billy Hunter.
> 
> Hunter described the new fines as an "overreaction and overreach by the commissioner's office."


Looks like the players don't want to be fined for flopping and are trying to get the policy overturned. INB4LOCKOUT.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

A flop is sometimes necessary though(as stupid as that sounds). I read a pretty good article about it, can't really go looking for it as I don't care that much, but it basically says that if a player doesn't fall then the refs won't make the call. 

We all know a PG can't seriously take down a huge center, but the contact is still there so the call should still be made. The call usually isn't made though as they just run into them and bump them a little bit and that doesn't warrant a foul in the refs eyes even though it should.

CP3's flops are just purely retarded though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I like the idea of a flop rule but I'm worried how out of hand the calls will get. I see a bunch of controversial calls coming out of it.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The very first 2012-13 NBA pre-season games begin tomorrow:


> Boston Celtics @ Fenerbahce Ulker in Istanbul, Turkey Friday at 2pm on NBA TV.
> 
> Dallas Mavericks @ Alba Berlin in Berlin, Germany Saturday at 2pm on NBA TV.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Real Madrid vs Toronto might be worth a watch.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

http://www.82games.com/1112/CSORT11.HTM



please go to that link and look at Westbrook and Durant's field goal percentage in the clutch then remind me of which one of them always "bricks" again. :westbrook2


and lol @ Bryant's percentage too. that's absolutely awful. he better regain form this year with better and more reliable weapons in the clutch.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Look who has the most points. DAT KYRIE.

Anyway, a look around the league to see some of the news going around training camp:

- The Warriors are remaining cautious about Stephen Curry, limiting him in training camp due to him coming off ankle surgery during the offseason.
- Brandon Rush could be in the lead for the Warriors starting SF spot.
- The Bulls & Taj Gibson are both hoping to reach a deal on a contract extension, Taj says he wants to play his entire career with the Bulls.
- Due to his anxiety issues and fear of flying, Royce White wants to have his own bus to travel to road games that are "close" in distance.
- The Wolves are taking things slowly with Brandon Roy, they don't want to "push him too much."
- With Luc Mbah a Moute still recovering from offseason surgery and Scot Skiles wanting to keep Mike Dunleavy as 6th man, it looks like Tobias Harris could win the Bucks starting SF job.
- Rick Carlisle has confirmed that O.J. Mayo will be the Mavs starting SG and not the 6th man.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I expect a GOAT reaction for Ayon in Mexico. Vaughn's starting him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I remember when one of the networks did a video packaging highlighting different players flopping styles. It was quite amusing. 

Flopping was mentioned earlier, not random.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Brye said:


> I like the idea of a flop rule but I'm worried how out of hand the calls will get. I see a bunch of controversial calls coming out of it.


Yeah I was pretty much going to post the exact same thing. It's good they actually admit they have a problem in this regard, but who exactly gets to decide what's a flop and what's not.

Plus I don't think you'll ever see anyone even get close to the 6 flop penalty.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Preseason is officially underway :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Scala-brine!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Sullinger looks good out there.

And from the rotations Doc used, I'm guessing this will most likely be the rotation this season:
Rondo/JET
Lee/JET (Bradley/Lee when he returns from injury)
Pierce/Green
Bass/Sullinger
KG/Darko


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

of course sullinger looks good. did you expect otherwise?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Loving what I'm seeing from Sullinger. He's got a great motor, hustles for boards, is a good shooter, my only knock on him would be due to him being undersized he needs to become a better finisher.

My overall prediction for his NBA career I think he'll become a better version of Glen Davis.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

just turned on the game, and saw green make a layup that looked more impressive than anything he did on the celts 2 years ago.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Fab Melo might be the biggest project in the NBA.

I was about to get happy about how great Jeff Green has looked today but then I remembered that this was the preseason and we're playing a Euroleague team.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

can belive the celtics lost they look like shit they gonna have a worse record than the bobcats this year


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:kobe

My hope is you're being sarcastic.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

a little but i think the celtics will be the only team to lose to a euro team this pre season


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's preseason. ~___~


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The only reason the Celtics lost is because the Celtics starters didn't play in the 4th quarter. Even if it was the second-stringers.

Hell, even if the starters/2nd-string played the last 2 minutes the C's would have won. The Euro team had their starters playing against a lineup of Jamar Smith, Dionte Christmas, Kris Joseph, Jeff Green & Fab Melo. Smith & Christmas are both scrubs, Melo is awful and Joseph is a non-factor. They had to run the offense through Jeff Green. I repeat they had to run the offense through JEFF GREEN.

This team has a lot of new pieces, the first game together, some players are rusty, etc. I wouldn't even worry about this game. It's called the preseason for a reason, it doesn't matter. How many people care that the Magic have only lost one preseason game in like the last 3 seasons? Nobody cares. Why? Because it is the preseason.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't see the point of this season. Lebron James and D-Wade are going to be champions again and i don't see anyone else coming close. The Lakers? Nash is 38 years old, Howard just had back surgery, Bryant isn't the same player he was anymore, he's just an inefficient chucker and Pau's better these are behind him. Oh, did i mentioned Mike Brown is one of the worse coaches in the league? 

If Miami doesn't win the title, it would be because one of their own was unable to participate, not because another team is better than us.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You never know what could happen.

Miami isn't a lock to win the title. They're the favorites right now but anything could happen.

And no offense, but even if they win the title again that still won't make me stop watching the NBA. That's like someone saying "Oh I didn't watch the NBA in the 90's because the Bulls always won" or "I didn't watch the NBA in the 80's because the Celtics & Lakers always won", hearing someone that says that is almost unheard of.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The only reason the Celtics lost is because the Celtics starters didn't play in the 4th quarter. Even if it was the second-stringers.
> 
> Hell, even if the starters/2nd-string played the last 2 minutes the C's would have won. The Euro team had their starters playing against a lineup of Jamar Smith, Dionte Christmas, Kris Joseph, Jeff Green & Fab Melo. Smith & Christmas are both scrubs, Melo is awful and Joseph is a non-factor. They had to run the offense through Jeff Green. I repeat they had to run the offense through JEFF GREEN.
> 
> This team has a lot of new pieces, the first game together, some players are rusty, etc. I wouldn't even worry about this game. It's called the preseason for a reason, it doesn't matter. How many people care that the Magic have only lost one preseason game in like the last 3 seasons? Nobody cares. Why? Because it is the preseason.


did you watch the game? the celtics starters/2nd unit played for 3 quarters and were down by double digits the entire game. if it wasnt for JEFF GREEN then the c's wouldve lost by double digits. of course i was joking about them being worse than the bobcats but pierce and kg looked tired after the 1st pre season game!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Umm no they weren't trailing by double digits the entire game.

The Celtics were up at the end of the 1st quarter and were leading for a little while in the 2nd quarter.

The reason why I say the starters would've won is because...come on man. You know the Celtics, you know what happens in the clutch with guys like Pierce & JET. No doubt in my mind they would've pulled off the victory. Jeff Green and 4 scrubs almost beat this team in the 4th.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The only reason the Celtics lost is because the Celtics starters didn't play in the 4th quarter. Even if it was the second-stringers.
> 
> Hell, even if the starters/2nd-string played the last 2 minutes the C's would have won. The Euro team had their starters playing against a lineup of Jamar Smith, Dionte Christmas, Kris Joseph, Jeff Green & Fab Melo. Smith & Christmas are both scrubs, Melo is awful and Joseph is a non-factor. They had to run the offense through Jeff Green. I repeat they had to run the offense through JEFF GREEN.
> 
> This team has a lot of new pieces, the first game together, some players are rusty, etc. I wouldn't even worry about this game. It's called the preseason for a reason, it doesn't matter. How many people care that the Magic have only lost one preseason game in like the last 3 seasons? Nobody cares. Why? Because it is the preseason.


Those scrubs were all plus or while most of your starting lineup was -10 or more.

It had nothing to do with who was playing, because when your starters were playing they were a lot worse than the euro team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The only players who closed out the game who had a positive +/- were Jeff Green (+10), Fab Melo (+1) and Kris Joseph (+2).

As far as the starters go, the only players who were at least -10 were Bass, Pierce and Lee. Bass, Pierce and Lee were all outplayed by their backups today anyway.

If the Celtics closed out the 4th with Rondo/JET/Green/Sullinger/KG, they win this game.

But whatever I'm not gonna continuously go back and forth about a meaningless PRESEASON game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

KG was -8 as well and I highly doubt Doc would play that lineup out there. Pierce would play in the clutch regardless of how he's played throughout the game.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Shaq said Brook Lopez was a better player than Dwight Howard.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Goodbye, AYON.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ayon will make Regal Barcelona even stronger


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So who's the starting Center with Ayon and Dwight gone WWF?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Happy late birthday to my prince, Derrick Rose. 24 years old yesterday.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Aid180 said:


> So who's the starting Center with Ayon and Dwight gone WWF?


Either Davis or Vucevic, I'd assume. Baby @ C with Harrington @ PF or Vucevic @ C with Davis @ PF.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Either Davis or Vucevic, I'd assume. Baby @ C with Harrington @ PF or Vucevic @ C with Davis @ PF.


I just looked up a little bit on Vucevic. He could have some potential. His 15 minute stats in his only year with Philly didn't look too bad. He could be good.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ayon is w/ the Magic is through the season, it appears.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

clippers nuggets in 15 mins :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I love the Clippers new blue alternates.

The Nuggets are so fucking entertaining :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

jamal crawford looks like the best pickup of the offseason


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's one half of the first preseason game.

Way too early to be calling anyone that.

But I do think he'll have a better season this year than he had last due to him playing a role he'll be more comfortable in.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

VINTAGE STARZNBARZ


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

thank you big baby davis! 

but really crawford looks good and i think the clips can win the west with the pick ups they had. they have the deepest team in the nba


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

deandree jordan most improved player in the nba


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> deandree jordan most improved player in the nba


He did something other than dunk?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

he actually has a post game!!! even looks good with the right hand


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Making one shot posting up, especially one on JaVale McGee does not mean you have a good post game.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Making one shot posting up, especially one on JaVale McGee does not mean you have a good post game.


That's one more than he made all of last season


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

he had a couple earlier in the game too. they actually dump the ball down low to him and get out his way.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Odom looks like shit but that's not really surprising.

Jordan Hamilton has impressed the most from the Nuggets, reminds me of a young, less-athletic but smarter J.R. Smith.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Smarter than JR Smith? That's not saying much. At all.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Odom is the biggest waste of talent in NBA history outside of Sheed/McGrady/Carter/Kemp/Webber


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Why is Webber there?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Why is Webber there?


The Time out, I think his confidence was never the same after that
Would have been in a great team with Shaq in Orlando, got traded
Was in a great situation with Golden State, didn't like playing for Nelson so he got traded
Bullets teams sucked
Got screwed in Game 6 in the 02 WCF, entire team choked in Game 7
Got injured in the 03 Postseason and was never the same

It took him until he was 26 to finally start playing to his potential


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I wouldn't call Webber a waste of talent but I agree with T-Mac.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I wouldn't call Webber a waste of talent but I agree with T-Mac.


Webber and T-Mac are pretty much the same. Had a few good-great years, then due to injuries/lazyness they digressed season by season and were never even close to reaching their peak. It's a shame, because Webber is a top 4 passing big man ever and McGrady could have been the #2 SG


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*






AI still has moves


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

He missed the shot though :troll

Watching Real Training Camp on NBATV, Monty Williams has to be one of, if not the most underrated coaches in the league.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I wouldn't call either CWebb or TMac waste of talents. TMac pretty much reached his potential with Orlando and was unfortunate to play with some shittastic rosters with Pat Garrity, Shawn Kemp on child support etc. It's not really his fault his body broke down and injuries hurt his level of play with Houston although he was still a great player the first couple of years there. I can see CWebb if you really emphasize on the timeout though. I think that really hurt him mentally for the rest of his career and he became a softie in crunch time often playing hot potato. Bibby was the only guy with a set of balls on that Kings team. 

Where is Derrick Coleman on your list? There was nothing he couldn't do on the court and is the only guy to ever put Shaq on a poster STRAIGHT UP. He was just lazy and didn't give a fuck about improving and working on his game. Vin Baker was really good too until alcoholism ruined his career.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Ether said:


> Odom is the biggest waste of talent in NBA history outside of Sheed/McGrady/Carter/Kemp/Webber


How is Odom a waste of talent? ***** helped the Lakers win back to back championships. Just because he's awful now doesn't mean he wasted his talent.

Carter hardly wasted his talent either, he was on some awful teams for his prime and TMac fucked him over hard by leaving the Raptors for absurd reasons.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wouldn't call Kemp a waste of talent either. Guy was a beast for many years and didn't start to get out of shape/worthless until later in his career. Plus, he helped lead the Sonics to the 96 Finals where they managed to hand Chicago 2 of their 13 (a ridiculous stat in itself) losses that year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I agree with BoD, the list should begin and end with Derrick Coleman as far as biggest wasted talent goes.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Ether said:


> Odom is the biggest waste of talent in NBA history outside of Sheed/McGrady/Carter/Kemp/Webber


Harold Minor as far as my Heat go... ugh. Baby Jordan .. HA!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, wtf happened to Harold Minor and JR Rider?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

J.R. Rider was an idiot. He ruined his own career with his stupid decisions.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Sheeeit, whatever happened to J.R. WRITER?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Should add Kenny Anderson to the list of wasted talent.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I hated the fucking dog shit outta' Ricky Davis when he was on the Heat... put him up there just because he's a FUCK BOY.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

seems like all the JRs are just wasted talents. 8*D


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ahahaha, classic. I heard he was getting straight ABUSED in France.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*






After the dunk = best part of Ricky Davis' career.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I remember Ricky taking the ball out of D-Wade's hands once late in a game and I'm just like 'what a fucking idiot'. He would always try to take over, acting like Wade wasn't even there at times...haha. Horrible. 

But I guess Ricky had one thing in mind while playing with Wade: PAYBACK FOR THIS


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Still the greatest Wade crossover ever:






The comments make it even more hilarious :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> I wouldn't call either CWebb or TMac waste of talents. TMac pretty much reached his potential with Orlando and was unfortunate to play with some shittastic rosters with Pat Garrity, Shawn Kemp on child support etc. It's not really his fault his body broke down and injuries hurt his level of play with Houston although he was still a great player the first couple of years there. I can see CWebb if you really emphasize on the timeout though. I think that really hurt him mentally for the rest of his career and he became a softie in crunch time often playing hot potato. Bibby was the only guy with a set of balls on that Kings team.
> 
> Where is Derrick Coleman on your list? There was nothing he couldn't do on the court and is the only guy to ever put Shaq on a poster STRAIGHT UP. He was just lazy and didn't give a fuck about improving and working on his game. Vin Baker was really good too until alcoholism ruined his career.


Exactly, he only played to his potential for one year. Then those Yao/McGrady teams were failures due to injuries (mostly to Yao) and bad luck. JVG said that outside of one year, they always lost to the worse team. Then after 2008 he phoned it in and now instead of a sixth man/starter, he's a scrub without a team on the age of 33.

Yes on Coleman/Baker, they fucked themselves over big time



Magic said:


> How is Odom a waste of talent? ***** helped the Lakers win back to back championships. Just because he's awful now doesn't mean he wasted his talent.
> 
> Carter hardly wasted his talent either, he was on some awful teams for his prime and TMac fucked him over hard by leaving the Raptors for absurd reasons.


So? He was the 3rd or 4th best player on those title teams, he could have been way better than that. And what did Carter do in response to that? Quit on his team, be an awful postseason performer most of his career (41% FG), suck it up for the Magic, suck it up in Dallas, and is now just a glorified benchwarmer. Granted, those Nets teams were just RJ/Kidd/him, but his postseason numbers were awful every year there besides 06 



The Lady Killer said:


> Wouldn't call Kemp a waste of talent either. Guy was a beast for many years and didn't start to get out of shape/worthless until later in his career. Plus, he helped lead the Sonics to the 96 Finals where they managed to hand Chicago 2 of their 13 (a ridiculous stat in itself) losses that year.


Kemp was only a beast from I'd say 93-98. Then, because he didn't get a contract fast enough, he whined and got traded and was never the same after that. Even if he did deserve one, be professional. Ruined one of the more exciting teams ever, and nearly ruined GP's chance at a title. Kemp was done by the age of 30. That's a crime that those Sonics teams never got a title. But yeah, Kemp did shit on the Bulls that entire series (23/10/2 blks on 55%), if only GP was on Jordan from the start of the series...



Joel Anthony said:


> Harold Minor as far as my Heat go... ugh. Baby Jordan .. HA!


I always felt the worst thing to happen to Harold was the "Baby Jordan" tag.
— George Raveling, Miner's head coach at USC

Pretty much sums up Minor


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Ether said:


> Kemp was only a beast from I'd say 93-98. Then, because he didn't get a contract fast enough, he whined and got traded and was never the same after that. Even if he did deserve one, be professional. Ruined one of the more exciting teams ever, and nearly ruined GP's chance at a title. Kemp was done by the age of 30. That's a crime that those Sonics teams never got a title. But yeah, Kemp did shit on the Bulls that entire series (23/10/2 blks on 55%), if only GP was on Jordan from the start of the series...


Think Kemp had career numbers when he first went to Cleveland. Afer that = disappointment.

And, yeah, that Sonics team was great. But so were the Knicks/Pacers/Heat/Jazz/Rockets/etc at that time. The common theme is that nobody was beating those Bulls.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Odom couldn't have been better than one of the best players of all time and the PF with the best footwork in the NBA. He was the third best player on a really, really talented team. Do you deem Chris Bosh a waste of talent because he's the third option on the Heat now?

Carter never quit on the Raptors, the Raptors were just not that good after TMac left. had he not left that team could have been contenders, but without that great second option it was very difficult for them to get very far at all.

And obviously he wasn't amazing on the Mavs or the Magic. The fuck do you want from him this late in his career when most of his game was based on athleticism? Like shit, did you expect him to keep up that Vinsanity stuff his whole career?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

lol at Carter didn't quit on the Raptors.

Also the Raptors had their deepest playoff run in their history (lol at a 2nd round appearance), the year after McGrady left.

Speaking of the Raptors, they're playing their first preseason game right now on NBATV, but it's too bad that Lowry & JONAS aren't playing. I'll probably watch until MNF comes on.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

he quit on them when they were hopeless and he wanted to be traded. you would be a fool to think that team was going anywhere when he wanted out.

And I don't even understand why you brought up that second point. I know you're not suggesting they were better off without TMac there.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



The Lady Killer said:


> Think Kemp had career numbers when he first went to Cleveland. Afer that = disappointment.
> 
> And, yeah, that Sonics team was great. But so were the Knicks/Pacers/Heat/Jazz/Rockets/etc at that time. The common theme is that nobody was beating those Bulls.


Yeah but Kemp only played 42 games that year (the lockout)



Magic said:


> Odom couldn't have been better than one of the best players of all time and the PF with the best footwork in the NBA. He was the third best player on a really, really talented team. Do you deem Chris Bosh a waste of talent because he's the third option on the Heat now?
> 
> Carter never quit on the Raptors, the Raptors were just not that good after TMac left. had he not left that team could have been contenders, but without that great second option it was very difficult for them to get very far at all.
> 
> And obviously he wasn't amazing on the Mavs or the Magic. The fuck do you want from him this late in his career when most of his game was based on athleticism? Like shit, did you expect him to keep up that Vinsanity stuff his whole career?


No, Bosh already played to his potential and showed what he could do (24/11 on 52%), and what, Carter didn't quit?



> TORONTO (AP) - Vince Carter's former teammates were dismayed Friday after hearing him admit he didn't always try his hardest when he played for the Toronto Raptors.
> 
> In an interview broadcast Thursday on TNT, network analyst John Thompson asked Carter if he pushed himself as hard as he should have in Toronto.
> "In years past, no," said Carter, acquired by the New Jersey Nets on Dec 17. "I was fortunate to have the talent ... you get spoiled when you're able to do a lot of things. You see that you don't have to work at it.
> ...


He put up 16/3/3 in Toronto, get's traded, and decides to put up 28/6/5 and his FG% went up 5% too. Kidd has an impact, not that big of one. And no, I didn't want him to be putting up his peak numbers, I'd like something better than 17/4/3 on 43%, though. Or 14/4/2. He's been known as one of the laziest NBA players ever, along with his cousin, there's been so many times when he's been questioned on his work ethic, passion, I could go on. Yeah, some stuff is overblown (PHI/TOR game 7 in 01), but most of it isn't.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



The Lady Killer said:


> Still the greatest Wade crossover ever:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't forget about good ole' Eric Snow. I actually liked Snow so felt bad for the guy. 








Ether said:


> I always felt the worst thing to happen to Harold was the "Baby Jordan" tag.
> — George Raveling, Miner's head coach at USC
> 
> Pretty much sums up Minor


I had heard that quote before too but I mean that's really such a lame excuse in all honesty. An it wasn't even SIX RINGS JORDAN LOL like most of the guys today when they get called "next Jordan" and stuff.



The Lady Killer said:


> And, yeah, that Sonics team was great. But so were the Knicks/Pacers/Heat/Jazz/Rockets/etc at that time. The common theme is that nobody was beating those Bulls.


Hated those Bulls. They stopped some realllllly good Heat teams from advancing deep in to the playoffs. So glad that we own them nowadays. :gun::gun::gun::gun:

Although I can never forget the WE WILL REBUILD GAME. Bulls were the first sports team to come down after Hurricane Andrew and they raised money for the city/area.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> he quit on them when they were hopeless and he wanted to be traded. you would be a fool to think that team was going anywhere when he wanted out.
> 
> And I don't even understand why you brought up that second point. I know you're not suggesting they were better off without TMac there.


What Vince pulled in Toronto was one of the biggest bitch moves in the last 10 years. That's worse than what Dwight, Melo & CP3 all did when they wanted out from their teams. At least they still played at a high level and still gave their all every night. Vince took the bitch-made way.

I'm not suggesting anything. You said they weren't that good after T-Mac left and I just pointed out that they had their best season in franchise history the year after T-Mac went to Orlando.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Let's rewind here for a second. The biggest waste of talent was Len Bias.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> Let's rewind here for a second. The biggest waste of talent was Len Bias.


:artest2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

We were talking about guys who had talent but didn't play to their ability. Not guys who died before they even played a game. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Did you expect anything less from him? VINTAGE STARZNBARZ.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

This is gonna be a tough year to watch the Bulls. I think we can make the playoffs, especially when Rose comes back. But I'm banking on the fact for the half of the season we don't have Rose, Thibs can keep this team playing great defense night in, and night out. 

I BELIEVE IN THIBS!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> We were talking about guys who had talent but didn't play to their ability. Not guys who died before they even played a game. :kobe


well nobody falls under that category so i put him in the wasted talent category.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Technically speaking; Len Bias is the leader of the Wasted Talent stable. 

Anyway; *City Dump: The CCNY Scandal* is a must watch for anyone with HBO GO.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Fuck my life.

Hope this is just a precautionary measure and not the same thing that ailed him at the beginning of last season.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> There are times in life that a new road presents itself and it appears this time has come for me now. I am so proud of what I have accomplished these past 15 years playing in the NBA. It was a dream entering the league as I just turned 18 years old. I worked hard and poured my heart and soul into this game. I consider myself a student of the game as I have watched, studied and played with and against the best players in the world. The NBA was my University and I learned so much. The gratitude I feel is really immeasurable. I have experienced the best moments a player can experience and have had some dark ones too. Both equally important in helping shape me into the man I am today.
> 
> As I leave the league for now, there have been so many profound people who inspired me along my way. I have to say thank you for guiding me and having an enormous influence on the way I played basketball. Isaiah Thomas, Rich Devos, Leslie Alexander and John Gabriel, you believed in me and I thank you. Jeff Van Gundy, you exemplified the brilliance of what a great coach is. Steven A. Smith, you gave us players a voice and for that I thank you. Doug Christy, Charles Oakley, Dee Brown, Mugsy Bogues, Antonio Davis, Dell Curry, Kevin Willis, you all showed a young kid from Auburndale Florida how to be a better player. Kobe, you made me work harder and it was an honor to play against you. And Yao, we shared an experience together that will always be with me, thank you. Sonny & Pam Vaccarro showed me how there is loyalty and genuine friendship in this business. Arn Tellem and Tim Hoy, 15 years and you are still my agents. Thank you for guiding me throughout my career. When all is said and done, there is so many that made an impact on my life. I am one blessed man to have the love and never ending support of my wife CleRenda and the best 4 kids a man can ask for. But most important, I give glory and thanks to God. It is thru Him that I have been so blessed and I am forever thankful.
> 
> ...


:batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 one of my favorite players of all time is now fucking off to china :batista3


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



The Lady Killer said:


> Fuck my life.
> 
> Hope this is just a precautionary measure and not the same thing that ailed him at the beginning of last season.


its alright they still got mayo


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Mavs record without Dirk has been notably bad. He doesn't miss many games, but when he does, they are awful.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yep, I remember back in the 2010-11 season the Mavs had the best record in the NBA and then Dirk missed 2 weeks and they went 2-7 in those games.

And that was when they had one of the most stacked teams in the league.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Exactly. They dropped to the tail end of the Western Conference playoff contenders. When he returned, they shot back up the rankings and landed a 3rd seed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

From what's being reported, Dirk may need surgery for his knee.

Terrible news for the Mavs. If Dirk misses significant time, they're fucked. Especially considering that they go as far as Dirk takes them.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I just read that 

Pray to God it isn't true.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, that would not be good for Dallas at all.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Speaking of injuries...



> PHILADELPHIA (CBS) – Andrew Bynum will miss all of Sixers training camp, and will likely not see any playing time during preseason games as he rests his knees. According to the team, Bynum not playing is a precautionary measure “in order to maximize the therapeutic effects of the Orthokine therapy he received earlier this month.”
> 
> The Sixers did also say that Bynum was “diagnosed with a bone bruise of the medial femoral chondyle of his right knee.”
> 
> ...



LOL at Philly getting Jeff Green'd.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dam Lakers with no Kobe tonight


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Philly oughta press charges.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Brandon Roy in his first game with the Wolves: 13 points on 5-9 shooting with 4 rebounds in 23 minutes.

A good sign I guess. I hope he does well in Minny.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Clipppers should be good guys and trade Eric Bledsoe so he can reach his full potential. he could be real good if given the chance.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

"I almost won an MVP with Smush Parker and Kwame Brown on my team," Bryant said before Wednesday's 93-75 exhibition loss to Portland. "I was shooting 45 times a game. What was I supposed to do? Pass it to Chris Mihm or Kwame Brown?"
Bryant was referring to 2005-06 when the Lakers' roster included Brian Cook, Stanislav Medvedenko, Devean George and Parker, Mihm and Brown.
Bryant continued, taking aim at his favorite whipping boy, Parker, calling him "the worst. He shouldn't have been in the NBA but we were too cheap to pay for a point guard. So we let him walk on."


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Smush Parker was a decent role player, shouldn't have been anywhere near a starting role but he wasn't a bad player off the bench.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He deserved that MVP. he literally carried that awful team to the playoffs in a tough western conference.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So in his first game in China, T-Mac dropped 67 points...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Big Baby Gon Turn It Up!





:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> He deserved that MVP. he literally carried that awful team to the playoffs in a tough western conference.


If there's one thing these writers have been consistent on for the last 25 years or so, it's the fact that you don't get the MVP by barely sneaking into the playoffs regardless of how terrible the rest of your team is.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Getting annoyed with the Celtics commentators constantly comparing Jeff Green to James Worthy. I have no idea why they keep doing it.

But anyway, the Heat & Clippers 2nd game in China starts in like 30 minutes...BLEDSOE :mark: :mark:

I agree with Magic, SAVE.BLEDSOE!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

MVP snubs since 1990:
10-11: Should have been Howard
07-08: Should have been CP3
05-06: Should have been Kobe
00-01: Should have been Shaq
96-97: Should have been MJ
94-95: Should have been Hakeem
92-93: Should have been Hakeem
89-90: Should have been Barkley/MJ

I think that's it, you can argue Shaq for 04-05 though


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I disagree on Howard winning in 2010-11.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I disagree on Howard winning in 2010-11.


Who then? LeBron? That's fair, but I think Howard had the better year considering the supporting cast he had vs LeBron


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kobe got snubbed two years in a row. Can't believe Kobe never won a ring in his true peak years. he could have had so many more rings if the Lakers assembled a better team quicker. oh well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Ether said:


> Who then? LeBron? That's fair, but I think Howard had the better year considering the supporting cast he had vs LeBron


I think Rose deserved the MVP.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I think Rose deserved the MVP.


Ehhh, maybe it was because of the entire media deciding the race was over in January and making it sound like he had the 04 Magic minus McGrady as his supporting cast but I think Howard and LeBron both had better years. Howard had an awful supporting cast save for Nelson and maybe Turk, and Bron nearly matched his Cav years besides PPG. 
1. Howard
2. LeBron
3. Rose
4. Durant
5. Kobe


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

First game as a Brooklyn is a W. Andrey looked good and in shape. Lopez with 9 Reb And 3 Blocks. I Pray he plays like that in the season. Also it was awesome to hear Brooklyn Chants at an away game. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Call me crazy but I think the Bulls are gonna shock some people this year.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I watched a little bit of the Bulls/Wolves on WGN last night, thought the same thing. They're in the 2nd round last year if Noah doesn't get hurt. Good move getting rid of Watson, Korver was a good shooter but he is probably the biggest defensive liability in the entire league so that will help them as well in the end run. Losing Asik hurts their bench, Nazr is as good as a guy that was available to get but I gotta see how he does there. Nate will have his nights. And Fesenko is a project. As long as the Bulls stick to their defensive mentality, they just need to keep the ship afloat and hope Rose returns as even just a glimmer of what he was. 

I'd say around the 5-8 seed but definitely playoff bound. Am I crazy too? I dunno. I just don't think it was ALL Rose in Chicago. On offense yeah, but defensively they can get at anyone. That should keep them up there as a playoff team.

One thing's fasho.. I feel dirty talking about the Bulls in this fashion.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Ether said:


> MVP snubs since 1990:
> 10-11: Should have been Howard
> 07-08: Should have been CP3
> 05-06: Should have been Kobe
> ...


Disagree on Hakeem 95 and Kobe 06. Robinson pretty much deserved that MVP leading an average team to the best record in the L and he had better stats than Hakeem in the season. Hakeem missed 10 games and Rockets only managed to win 47 games. Its a reg. season award so you can't really put any emphasis on what happened in the playoffs. Same with Kobe in 06. You don't get the MVP on a 45 win team and 7th seed in a conference. Not really his fault and in the literal sense, he was the MVP since LA would've crashed without him to a greater degree than if any other team lost its star player but team success whether fair or unfair is weighted to a certain extent. 

I agree on 2011 though. Dwight is my choice as well. More dominant than Rose, improved his game offensively that year and getting a mediocre Orlando team to 52 wins + a top 3 defense (Gortat was gone as a back up so that's another +) is a fine team achievement by itself. Rose was great and the best PG that year but he had a much better team with the backing of an elite team defense that he contributed little to(Bulls #1 DRtg, ORtg, #11) which was often what won them/kept them in games when Rose went cold. 

Also, I'd add Kobe has a good argument for 08. Wouldn't really say Paul got snubbed and I like Paul way more than Bean.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wade had a strong case in '09. Much weaker team than the winner LBJ and Kobe who somehow finished before Wade in 2nd which just turned me off to the whole NBA MVP thing ever since. Was never a big MVP guy anyway, in any sport. Finals MVPs to me mean much more anyway.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

MVP is more prestigious than Finals MVP.

You'll never have anyone the caliber of Cedric Maxwell, Tony Parker, Chauncey Billups etc sniff a MVP award. 

To be MVP, you're one of the best players in the league, if not THE best in the league over the course of a 82 gm season. To be finals MVP, you gotta play the best merely in a best of 7. 

There's a big difference and that makes the MVP much more impressive. Sure, if you want to focus on the winning/championship aspect, a finals MVP is better because it virtually assures your team is winning the championship as well but there's so many other variables that you gotta take into account. I'm not going to say Billups' 04 finals MVP is more impressive than KG's MVP that year because KG was not fortunate enough to have the teammates Billups did or have the misfortune of having multiple injuries to his teammates in the playoffs.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah but you're playing those 7 games against the best of the best. I understand the "prestige" of being the MVP of the regular season and I get that usually the best player [sometimes NOT] will win that award.

However at the end of the day the point of playing the game is to win CHAMPIONSHIPS and not awards. 

I digress. This is just one man's opinion. I would rather have my guy be Finals MVP [Wade in '06] rather than league MVP and be a first round out [KG].


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Disagree on Hakeem 95 and Kobe 06. Robinson pretty much deserved that MVP leading an average team to the best record in the L and he had better stats than Hakeem in the season. Hakeem missed 10 games and Rockets only managed to win 47 games. Its a reg. season award so you can't really put any emphasis on what happened in the playoffs. Same with Kobe in 06. You don't get the MVP on a 45 win team and 7th seed in a conference. Not really his fault and in the literal sense, he was the MVP since LA would've crashed without him to a greater degree than if any other team lost its star player but team success whether fair or unfair is weighted to a certain extent.
> 
> I agree on 2011 though. Dwight is my choice as well. More dominant than Rose, improved his game offensively that year and getting a mediocre Orlando team to 52 wins + a top 3 defense (Gortat was gone as a back up so that's another +) is a fine team achievement by itself. Rose was great and the best PG that year but he had a much better team with the backing of an elite team defense that he contributed little to(Bulls #1 DRtg, ORtg, #11) which was often what won them/kept them in games when Rose went cold.
> 
> Also, I'd add Kobe has a good argument for 08. Wouldn't really say Paul got snubbed and I like Paul way more than Bean.


You're right about Hakeem, I think he had the better numbers but the Spurs had the much better record so..

And yeah, Kobe didn't really deserve it in 06 but it was a joke that Nash won it 2 times in a row. He deserved one, but not two. Take your pick if Kobe won it in 06 or Shaq won it in 05

Paul had an amazing year in 08. 21/12/4/3 on 49% and 37% from 3? And leading his team to a 56-26 rec with his only help being David West, Peja (who started declining but certainly wasn't bad) and Chandler? I'll take that any day over 28/6/5/2 on 46% especially when the Lakers were only better by one win over the Hornets. Sure, it wasn't even Pauls best year (next year was), but it felt like Kobe got it because of the lifetime achievement factor. Saying that, he was a straight fucking animal in the playoffs that year.



Joel Anthony said:


> Wade had a strong case in '09. Much weaker team than the winner LBJ and Kobe who somehow finished before Wade in 2nd which just turned me off to the whole NBA MVP thing ever since. Was never a big MVP guy anyway, in any sport. Finals MVPs to me mean much more anyway.


Yeah, Wade really had an outstanding year. I forgot how shitty his supporting cast that year was too, if he won instead of LBJ it would have still been fair.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

MVP is a ridiculous award in any case. It is awarded to the best player on the best team(or close to being the best team). It has nothing to do with how much value you really add to your team. Would Heat have been Champions last season without Lebron? Probably not. Would they have been great anyways(with healthy parts of course)? yeah. 




And the funny thing about the Thunder situation with Harden is that if they were still in Seattle they probably could give out another big contract as the market there is bigger. So basically moving the team is somewhat causing them problems. Karma, isn't it great. :bron2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Heat would've been around the 5th or 6th seed without LeBron.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

A healthy Bosh and Wade are a top 3 team in the East regardless because of how shit that conference is. They're also still contenders, which can't be said about other teams if you remove a player tbh.


Celtics without Rondo(or KG) aren't contenders.

Spurs without Duncan aren't contenders(I'm not suggesting he should have been the MVP btw, just saying).

Mavs without Dirk...

Etc.


These are the most* valuable* players to their teams. Are they the best players? No. Are they even the best players on their team? No. But without them their team is missing a huge role that they wouldn't be able to survive against. 


The award has nothing to do with your actual value to your team, it has to do with your team's record and if you put up some of the best numbers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Except they're not.

I still take healthy Chicago, healthy Boston and Indiana over Miami without LeBron.

Since the Big 3 formed in Miami, the Heat are under .500 when LeBron doesn't play but above .500 when Wade or Bosh doesn't play.

Chalmers/Cole
Wade/Ray
Battier/Miller
Haslem/Lewis
Bosh/Anthony

Is not a contender, they're a playoff team no doubt, but not a contender and not top 3 in the East.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You must really, REALLY hate Wade if you don't think he could carry that supporting cast into a top 3 this year. Hell, I was talking about last year where their team was worse, but there's no doubt in my mind that they would be top 3 this year with that team.

When Wade and Bosh joined two years ago people considered them contenders, adding Lebron was the piece they needed to make a potential dynasty.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Keyword: Two years ago. Wade has regressed since then, Bosh is more valuable to the Heat than Wade is at this point in his career.

I know it would never happen, but the Heat would honestly be better off trading Wade for some good supporting players and more depth and run with a team built around LeBron/Bosh. The team is so much better when Wade isn't playing and Bosh is given more touches.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

wat.


k, not taking you seriously anymore.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Heat are 18-5 when Wade isn't playing and Bosh is given more touches.

Trading Wade for some good players and adding more depth makes the Heat a better team than they are now. I think you're seriously underrating how good Bosh is. The Heat could still win the title without Wade, they can't do it without Bosh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Should've traded Wade & Chalmers to Philly for Iguodala and Holiday. I would jizz and shit simultaneously seeing LeBron and Iggy play together nightly. SO GOOD.

That's just a personal fantasy, though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm not undervaluing Bosh, I fully realize how important he is on their team and how much weaker they are without him(mostly because of they lack any other decent big), but acting as if they could ever get a good return for Wade is ridiculous. He was hurt last year, there's a difference between regressing and being hurt, and it was moreso the injuries last year than Wade becoming a worse player. He's also deferring to Lebron, and not in the bad way. Lebron is clearly the best player in the world at the moment so it only makes sense for Wade to play second fiddle to him. He's not even putting up bad numbers, he's just not putting up the numbers he was when he was basically the lone option in Miami which was to be expected. It's not like this hasn't happened with most teams with such big; Pippen deferred Jordan, Robinson eventually deferred to Duncan, Drexler deferred to Hakeem, Kobe deferred to Shaq...err...well for awhile...not really. 

It happens. Wade didn't post the best numbers last year, but he's still one of the best players and could carry a team a really long way, especially the one they have.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Of course Wade is still a good player, but I just don't think at this point he's good enough to be the #1 option on a championship team. It's not just his health, Wade just isn't as good as he once was. His athleticism has declined, he's a terrible shooter, his defense has declined.

It's just my personal opinion and it's understandable that you don't agree with me when I say that the Heat would be better if they traded Wade for some talented supporting players, bringing in more depth with Bosh as the #2 option. They're just a better team without him IMO because when he's gone Bosh is able to play to his full ability, some people forget just how good Bosh was before he came to Miami, was a 24/10 guy on efficient numbers.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If Wade was healthy last year they could have pulled off a top 3 seed, but the way he was last season I don't think it would happen. It was a miracle how good Wade played in the finals because he looked like shit the entire season. When you look at just the stats, you don't see much of a regression (besides PPG) which is even more shocking. People also forget how godlike Wade was in the 11 finals. If LeBron played to 75% of the player he is, they sweep or win in 5 at most


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Barclays Center is pretty awesome.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> Delonte West has been suspended by the Dallas Mavericks for an outburst in the locker room after the team's 123-104 win over the Rockets, according to a source.


Damn Delonte, better hope the Mavs don't waive him. Can't see him getting picked up by another team if he gets released because of this, will be considered a locker room cancer.


Also the new season of The Association to begin today on NBATV following the Nets/Celtics game, in case you don't know, the featured team this season is the Brooklyn Nets.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Starters are not playing for tonight for the Nets. Expect to see more of them Thursday in Brooklyn. Yesterdays preseason game was nearly sold out, fan support compared to Jersey is gonna be awesome. Blatche has been playing very well so far. Could be a huge plus if he continues it in the season

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

of course fan support is going to be way better than it was in New Jersey. Why the hell would people pay to watch a team that is moving and also incredibly bad? I would simply because I'm a basketball fan, but there was no reason to go to those "home" games.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Never thought I'd say this but StarZNBarz you were right. Sullinger is gonna be big for us in the coming years. I think he's already taken Bass's spot as the starting PF, and if not he'll have it before All-Star break.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

hey, I said that too damn it. I SAID IT TOO. I never said he would be a superstar, but I was shocked he fell so far and found it amusing you were mad about it. Now I just need PJIII to breakout and I'll be able to rub that in too. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The reason I was upset because him being red-flagged worried me, I didn't want another injury prone player on the team. But he's ready for the NBA, he's gonna be a better version of Big Baby IMO.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Even when we went to the finals we struggled to fill seats

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Folks you heard it here first...Drummond is the real deal. An amazing shot blocker, a good rebounder, an amazing athlete, he may be the most athletic center since Shaq got drafted. And with him, Knight & Monroe, the future of the Detroit Pistons is really looking great from where I sit. I still stick with my pick of them as my darkhorse to make the playoffs in the East.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

In 14/15 the Lakers will have one player under contract, Steve Nash. :lmao

Howard will probably be included once he resigns.

Which would leave us with at least one other max contract available to give to a player. :hmm:

On a completely unrelated note, Kevin Love's contract could end that year and if the Timberwolves aren't contenders by then he will likely heavily consider leaving.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He'll leave even if they are contenders.

Him and Westbrook will re-unite on the Lakers with Dwight. It's INEVITABLE.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't know why you think Westbrook is going to leave. I think they'll have a title by then so he's probably going to stay.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I don't know, man. One day I just thought about it and ever since then I pretend like it's gonna happen, especially since the Lakers replace superstars with superstars :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

nah. that's not true anymore. we replace trade exceptions with(former) superstars. :bron2


but come on man, we literally traded the second best center in the league for the best. and what did we give up? a really late first round pick.

Kevin Love is meant to be a Laker. It's a dynasty destiny that can't be stopped. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So who would you like to be starting SG once Kobe retires? Yes I know it's a long time anyway but it's always fun to speculate.

Wouldn't be surprised if Shabazz forces a trade on draft night :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Long ways away? Two years really isn't that long of a time, but I have absolutely no idea who will replace him. Meeks, I suppose. It's going to be a bum regardless, which I'm fine with as I'd rather have a dominant front line opposed to a dominant backcourt, although a good passing point guard is a must if we intend to keep Dwight.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

A lot of Lets Go Brooklyn chants at the TD Garden :bron


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

In recent years there's always been a lot of New Yorkers when the Celtics play a New York team in the Garden.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> In recent years there's always been a lot of New Yorkers when the Celtics play a New York team in the Garden.


Whats up with Fab Melo? Hes a big body, is he just not that good?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He fucking sucks. He's an idiot, makes McGee's BBIQ seem like Jason Kidd's, he's good at nothing except blocking shots and he's highly undisciplined at that aspect. He should not be in the NBA and if he wasn't such a dumbass he should've stayed in school.

Danny Ainge would've been better off drafting PJIII over him.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Fab Melo :lmao

fucking idiot, was actually a blessing he went out for us during March Madness


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He is dumb. Like I cannot remember ever seeing a player as stupid as him. He seems clueless on the court, no offense but he seems like a 7 foot tall special ed kid trying to play basketball the majority of time he's on the court.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I Know its Pre-season but Blatche is playing like a Monster.

Nice to see the reserves score 98 against the C's, again I know its pre-season but still


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Wait until be do his cray cray


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Is that english?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Andre Drummond is a fucking brute. 

This kid is going to be special mark my words. 

Monroe and Drummond will be the best frontcourt in the nba for the next 10 years.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Hyp- said:


> Andre Drummond is a fucking brute.
> 
> This kid is going to be special mark my words.
> 
> Monroe and Drummond will be the best frontcourt in the nba for the next 10 years.


lmao no.

I wasn't aware that the Kings had picked up Aaron Brooks. They are most definitely going to have a good season. Hopefully Jimmer has his shit together this year.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Canadian said:


> lmao no.
> 
> I wasn't aware that the Kings had picked up Aaron Brooks. They are most definitely going to have a good season. Hopefully Jimmer has his shit together this year.


What is so funny? 

the idiots down at UCONN had no clue how to utilize Drummond to his full potential


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

the funny thing is that Dwight/Love will soon be together in a front court and they'll easily be superior to everyone else. :kobe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

btw Perry Jones is going to become a stud. A bench featuring him and Harden would be AMAZING.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> btw Perry Jones is going to become a stud. A bench featuring him and Harden would be AMAZING.


He will be good for a few years for sure but i think he is the next Brandon Roy his knees wont hold together for to long.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Drummond should've been a top 5 pick.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

James Harden & the Thunder have until October 31st to reach an agreement on an extension, if not then Harden becomes a restricted free agent this offseason. If he does hit free agency, the Mavs, Rockets & Suns are all expected to pursue him.

Didn't know Harden was gonna be restricted, I'm 95% sure someone will offer Harden the max and either OKC matches and is forced to pay luxury tax or Harden goes bye-bye.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How did you not know Harden was going to be a RFA?

As for Drummond - He's looked good, but I don't see the point in anointing him a guy who'll be this amazing player. He's playing well in the fucking preseason, and even then, he's shown no real offensive capabilities.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He has the potential to be great.

His offensive game is still a little raw, but he can always improve. He's a great shot blocker, good rebounder and is highly athletic, one of the most athletic big men I've seen in recent years.'

How many guys do you know of that are 6'10, 270 that can pull off something like this:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Kevin Love has suffered a broken hand, expected to miss 6-8 weeks. Damn the Wolves just can't catch a break, will be without both Love & Rubio for at least the first month of the season.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ah damn. Could be a slow start for them

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Woj said 4-6 weeks but the Wolves team is saying 6-8 weeks.

Either way, hopefully the team can hold its own until Love comes back. Might be Derrick Williams time to prove himself.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao, no playoffs for the Wolves once again. LAKERS. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Celtics have signed Leandro Barbosa to a one year deal.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The Celtics have signed Leandro Barbosa to a one year deal.


JR Smith except replace the Step Back 3's with driving to the basket

He's been shit for the past few years, hopefully you guys don't give him many minutes


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He's gonna be in the rotation for the first month and a half until Avery Bradley returns. But after that, most likely no minutes for him.

He's basically the replacement for Keyon Dooling.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Leandro Barbosa cant ruin the point to save his life. 

no joke what an awful move oh well he can enjoy keeping the pine really warm.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Don't really need him to run the point exclusively. Rondo plays like 39 minutes a game, in those 9 minutes he's not playing the role of distributing the ball and playing point will be split between Pierce (Point forward something he was successful at last year), JET, Lee and I guess now Barbosa.

Like I said Barbosa will only play if one of main 4 guards is hurt, just a signing for some depth and injury insurance. Low risk, high reward if he plays well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hey notorious, guess who else will likely be a free agent in 2014. :bron2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Guess who else isn't going to the Lakers :lelbron


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

the same way the countless number of high profile players in the past haven't gone to the Lakers? :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No superstar players who came to the Lakers from another team were in the position LeBron is in.

Dwight was playing with a bunch of scrubs on a small market team.
Shaq was playing on a small market team that wasn't good enough to win a title.
Kareem was playing with a bunch of scrubs on a small market team.
Pau was playing on a small market team with a bunch of scrubs and a very young and inexperienced Rudy Gay.

LeBron? Just the best player in the NBA on a large market perennial contending team with two other All-Stars and one of the best GM's in the NBA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

lol @ that. you said a day ago that Wade is already regressing and the guy will be two years older at that time. hell, he could retire as soon as his contract ends, which isn't too far down the road.

Not only that, but playing with Bosh and a regressed Wade is not better than playing with DWIGHT in his prime.

And why wouldn't Lebron want to go from a large market to one of the BIGGEST markets in the league/world?

Sure Pat Riley is great, but Lakers have a FAR better track record of big time success and it's not like Mitch isn't an amazing GM himself.


So basically Lebron going to the Lakers would be an improvement in every perspective. of course I'm not saying he will go to the Lakers, he could end up with any contender to be honest, but don't act like there isn't a good chance of him leaving when there certainly is. You act as if the guy is loyal. 8*D


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'll bet any money LeBron won't leave Miami. Especially if he wins another ring or two.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

well we can't do that. I will brag about Lebron leaving Miami though as I always end up right. it just takes time. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Austin Rivers preseason stats so far:
9.0 PPG on 29/14/75 shooting, 3.6 RPG, 1.6 APG, 1.4 SPG in 30.2 MPG.

I don't care if it's preseason, there's no excuse for that.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Austin Rivers preseason stats so far:
> 9.0 PPG on 29/14/75 shooting, 3.6 RPG, 1.6 APG, 1.4 SPG in 30.2 MPG.
> 
> I don't care if it's preseason, there's no excuse for that.


You expected more? Rivers has always been a very selfish combo guard who scores in bunches when he gets hot. He has never had good court vision, commonly missing open looks down low for Plumlee at Duke. Thing is, when he gets cold, he doesn't notice it and keeps shooting. You could say this is a good thing because maybe he is getting good looks and the ball isn't falling in the net.

unk2

Sadly its not. Rivers becomes the biggest black-hole and will try to force any and every shot until something goes down. 

_But Cult, I thought Rivers was a really good player? He was drafted 10th overall!?_

I know, young child, but he really wasn't that good to begin with and was carried by the hype machine after that good game at North Carolina, highlighting the game winning three. The Hornets must have thought Rivers was going to be Stephen Curry with a bit worse shooting and no injury problems, which is a really good player. 

But the glaring problem is, Curry was a legit beast in college, averaging a cool 45/41/87 in shooting. 

Now lets look over at Rivers one and only year at Duke before he hopped over to the NBA, and you will see a very good statline 43/37/65. Oh wow, that reminds me of Stephen Curr- wait no it doesn't. 

:kobe2


From my diagnosis, Austin Rivers suffers from a severe case of Chucker's Syndrome, a very common disease seen in the NBA. Right now, there isn't a known cure to the ailment, and the only way to overcome it is to actually be worth a crap.

My prognosis, Austin Rivers of the New Orleans Hornets will not be able to overcome this, being not good enough to get the job done, or smart enough to notice this isn't really working.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*






Ouch...


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story...mavericks-undergoes-arthroscopic-surgery-knee

FML. Guess the Mavs are going to start ~3-10.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

R.I.P. to the Mavs season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Amazing_Cult said:


> You expected more? Rivers has always been a very selfish combo guard who scores in bunches when he gets hot. He has never had good court vision, commonly missing open looks down low for Plumlee at Duke. Thing is, when he gets cold, he doesn't notice it and keeps shooting. You could say this is a good thing because maybe he is getting good looks and the ball isn't falling in the net.
> 
> unk2
> 
> ...


I hope you realize that we ALL know this and no thinks of Rivers highly on here.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

going to see my raps take on the knicks tonight. should be a good one.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Steph Curry injured his ankle tonight. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao glass ankle continues.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

...And WHO drafted Jarrett Jack in the Fantasy league? :kobe3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

it would have been me if I had gotten to draft. the same way I got him last year. :bron3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I didn't even want him, but I remembered Steph is a pussy, so I picked Jack. I figured he'd be good for 30+ starts. :kobe3


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> I hope you realize that we ALL know this and no thinks of Rivers highly on here.


I didn't know your guys take on him. Plus, the whole thing wasn't really aimed at anyone here.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

so how is the nash, kobe combo working so far? have they shown signs of not being able to coexist yet?(cuz kobe's selfish)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

no. :kobe


The combo seems to work and it's basically how most should have expected it as Kobe still ball handles but also allows Nash to do his thing. I don't think anyone expected Kobe to become a completely off ball player, but he has seemed to have made some sacrifices. Although this is all meaningless as it's preseason and we still don't have Howard out there, so who knows what will happen when the actual season starts, or more importantly, late in a game with the Lakers down we'll see how they play then.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

As usual, Stoudemire and Anthony played like shit together 

We really should have amnestied STAT instead of Billups


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> no. :kobe
> 
> 
> The combo seems to work and it's basically how most should have expected it as Kobe still ball handles but also allows Nash to do his thing. I don't think anyone expected Kobe to become a completely off ball player, but he has seemed to have made some sacrifices. Although this is all meaningless as it's preseason and we still don't have Howard out there, so who knows what will happen when the actual season starts, or more importantly, late in a game with the Lakers down we'll see how they play then.


lol nash is off ball? yep, kobe's definately gonna fuck it up.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Ether said:


> As usual, Stoudemire and Anthony played like shit together
> 
> We really should have amnestied STAT instead of Billups


should've never got melo. he plays one side of the court, and doesn't give a fuck about his teammates.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



shutupchico said:


> should've never got melo. he plays one side of the court, and doesn't give a fuck about his teammates.


You just need a good team around him and also someone who can zone him out. The Nuggets made it to the WCF mainly because Billups knew how to zone Anthony out when he started to hog the ball. I'd taker Anthony/Billups over Anthony/Stoudemire 100/100 times.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



shutupchico said:


> lol nash is off ball? yep, kobe's definately gonna fuck it up.


yeah one of the greatest shooters ever is off ball, which means he would be able to catch and shoot. that sounds SO terrible. ***** please. :kobe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Ether said:


> You just need a good team around him and also someone who can zone him out. The Nuggets made it to the WCF mainly because Billups knew how to zone Anthony out when he started to hog the ball. I'd taker Anthony/Billups over Anthony/Stoudemire 100/100 times.


I'd take Felton/Gallo/Chandler/Amare/Koustof(fuck his name) 100/100 times as well.

in fact, I think they would have had enough for another max contract with this team as well which means they would have gotten Anthony ANYWAYS. The Knicks management is* BY FAR* the worst in sports solely off of that one trade as it made literally no sense to do.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> I'd take Felton/Gallo/Chandler/Amare/Koustof(fuck his name) 100/100 times as well.
> 
> in fact, I think they would have had enough for another max contract with this team as well which means they would have gotten Anthony ANYWAYS. The Knicks management is* BY FAR* the worst in sports solely off of that one trade as it made literally no sense to do.


Yep, that was just typical Dolan (the worst owner in pro sports) being a fucking idiot.

And Mozgrov, Lol. Sadly, all I remember from him is getting murdered from Griffin

Fuck I miss Gallo






5:53 and 7:00 :hhh :hhh :hhh :hhh

Fuck Felton though, still can't believe Dolan was so bitter that the Rockets and Lin outsmarted him that out of spite he let Lin go to Houston. Felton got murdered all 3 games vs Miami as a Knick, just had the worst season of his career too. He's already lost weight and he seems to be motivated, but still


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> yeah one of the greatest shooters ever is off ball, which means he would be able to catch and shoot. that sounds SO terrible. ***** please. :kobe


nash is like,what, almost 40, now? he isn't gonna be nearly as effective offball. dude's gonna end up being steve blake lol. when u have a playmaker like nash on your team, he should have the ball in his hands to start possessions at all times. he's a playmaker, kobe's a scorer, so why is kobe running the show?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Nash is 38 and still one of the best shooters in the league. you can't say otherwise as there has been no decline in his play over the years when it comes to offensive and scoring ability. hell he shot 53% last year as well as 39% from behind the arc, and this was while being the main threat on the team.

And Kobe isn't running the show, he's doing exactly what he's done his career which is create off the dribble. No one thought that Nash was going to come in and dominate the ball throughout the game as that just doesn't happen when you have a guy like Kobe on your team. Nash was brought in to help evenly distribute the touches and just make the offense flow better in general, while getting more touches to our big men, and also space the floor, which is exactly what he's going to do.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

it's just ridiculous to me that a hall of fame point guard wouldn't have the ball in his hands at all times. kobe can make the cuts, can get open for shots, etc. it's nash's job to make him first read. off ball nash won't be able to do what kobe could. u need to be more athletic playing off ball, and height helps.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Why the fuck would a "Hall of Fame PG" have the ball in his hands at all times when he's playing with one of the greatest players and shot creators of all time? :kobe2














FUCK, just said something positive about Kobe.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Because Nash doesn't need to do any athletic to get open if Kobe has the ball. All Kobe really has to do is post up, a defender will come to help and that's when either MWP/Nash will be open. If Nash is wide open behind the arc then you expect that shot to go in.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> Why the fuck would a "Hall of Fame PG" have the ball in his hands at all times when he's playing with one of the greatest players and shot creators of all time? :kobe2
> FUCK, just said something positive about Kobe.


because nash is a hall of fame POINT GUARD, easy top 10 of all time. his best trait is he's an incredible decision maker with the ball in his hands. why the fuck would u stick him in the corner while kobe isolates and bricks j after j? he has kobe and d12 to work with. with those weapons and whoever they have shooting 3's, he'd be unstoppable. kobe just needs to accept it and get out of his way. then again, i hope the lakers fail so let kobe isolate all game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So apparently the NBA has given out warnings for flopping to approximately 10 players just based off this preseason. The 10 players who've been warned are unknown except Jarrett Jack who revealed on Twitter that he was warned.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Do those carry into the season?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I guess so.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Amar'e to miss 2-3 weeks with a knee injury...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What a fucking surprise!

Watch Carmelo drop 40/10/3 on 55% until Stoudemire comes back


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

You guys should've traded Amar'e when you had the chance. Doubt anyone wants him or his contract now.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

We should have amnestied him instead of Billups but no one had the balls to do that


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

they weren't going to amnesty the guy that saved them and was playing like a MVP before Melo showed up. In fact Melo essentially ruined Amare's career because he is absolutely unable to adjust in an offense so that Amare could continue to playing to his strengths. Melo after all is supposed to be the all around threat on offense, he shouldn't have to attack the same way that Amare excels at to do well. It's ridiculous how awful Melo really is.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If the Knicks are still struggling by the trade deadline, then they should blow the team up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

lol notorious. we ALL know they won't do that. no chance in hell. they should, but won't.


that series against the Heat last year should be all the proof they need that this team won't be able to actually contend.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Everyone knew this was going to happen with Amar'e, in fact that half a good season we got out of him was a shock. Everyone was expecting him to blow because Nash made his career. We had our best run of the season (besides Linsanity) when Amar'e was out and Carmelo was actually the one who saved our season and not Lin


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That's not my point at all. Melo is just the definition of a bad team player. for as good as he is individually, he cannot be that franchise guy. I'd say he's very similar to AI in basically every way. A great scorer, but brings down his own teammates and can't play D to save his life.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> lol notorious. we ALL know they won't do that. no chance in hell. they should, but won't.
> 
> 
> that series against the Heat last year should be all the proof they need that this team won't be able to actually contend.


We somehow managed to win a game thanks to...you guessed it, Carmelo.

JR Smith played like shit, Lin was out, Davis was out, Novak didn't get the ball alot, Stat was a non-factor. Both of our last two postseasons have been Carmelo carrying us because the rest of the team has either been injured or played awful. Even Chandler was terrible that series, that was the most shocking part.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> That's not my point at all. Melo is just the definition of a bad team player. for as good as he is individually, he cannot be that franchise guy. I'd say he's very similar to AI in basically every way. A great scorer, but brings down his own teammates and can't play D to save his life.


How did the Nuggets advance to the WCF? 

And before you bring up that Carmelo played bad in the WCF, Billups played even worse. 18/6 on 40% and of course the G1 Ariza steal

In the past 6 seasons outside of 07-08, Carmelo has either played great in the postseason, or had a great excuse why he didn't (past two years on the Knicks). You put Durant on the Knicks vs the Heat and they still only win one game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

put up great numbers? he averages 25 on .42 shooting and .327 from behind the arc. What part of those numbers are great?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

daaaamn etwaun moore. that guys a beast.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Those are Iverson type numbers.

Well, except he'd average at least 3 points more.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> put up great numbers? he averages 25 on .42 shooting and .327 from behind the arc. What part of those numbers are great?


06-07: 27/9 on 48% and 50% from 3. Lost in 5 mainly because AI put up 23 ppg on 37%, Kenyon Martin was also injured. They were also playing the much better team and the Champions
07-08: he sucked
08-09: 27/6/4 on 45% and 36% from 3. Had a bad WCF shooting wise (40%), but everyone else played below their standards too outside of Nene. Not to mention Kobe went apeshit (34/6/6 on 48%)
09-10: 31/9/3/2 on 46%, lost in 6. Not much more you could ask for, Deron also torched Billups the entire series
10-11: 26/10/5 on 38%, swept. Were playing the better team, Billups and Stat were both injured, etc. Nobody in the NBA besides LeBron could have led that team to a win 
11-12: 28/8 on 42%, lost in 5. Lin is out, Davis is out, STAT is an idiot, JR Smith puts up 12/3/2 on 32% and 18% on 3. Woodson also tried to make JR the playermaker the entire series for some fucking reason


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

so he's had two good postseasons, one in which he ended up losing in the first round anyways.


not to mention the fact that we're not even discussing how awful this guy is on D. you realize we're actually arguing about his STRENGTH, right? He has so many other weaknesses on defense that this guy really isn't worth having.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> so he's had two good postseasons, one in which he ended up losing in the first round anyways.
> 
> 
> not to mention the fact that we're not even discussing how awful this guy is on D. you realize we're actually arguing about his STRENGTH, right? He has so many other weaknesses on defense that this guy really isn't worth having.


The point of that post was, outside of 07-08 he wasn't the reason why his team lost. His team were either decimated with injuries, played badly (Billups in the 09 WCF, 2010 postseason, JR Smith in 2012), bad coaching decisions, I could go on. I'm not one of these Knick fans who are delusional and think "Oh if Amar'e and Lin were healthy we'd beat the Heat in 7! Carmelo is the best player in the NBA!", but to call him a postseason choker is false.

Awful on D, acknowledged. It's not like Stoudemire is any better, in fact, he's worse. Which is why anyone with a brain knew this combo would have never worked. However, I'm taking Anthony over Stat 100/100 times.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Thomas Robinson > Dwight


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Amare has become such a bum since Carmelo came on the team, it is really sad. I think he fell in love with that mid-range jumper, as his aggressiveness has been toned down by a lot, Melo or not.

Only reason I'm mentioning him right now is because he made my boy JONAS look like a boss! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Austin Rivers sprained his ankle tonight in the preseason game against the Mavs.

Good chance the Hornets start the season without Gordon and Rivers.

ROGER MASON TIME.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Miami Heat 2-peat NBA Champions


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

nnnnno.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Anyone else seeing what Jae Crowder is doing in the preseason? I'm pumped about this guy. Wish the Raps got him. Going to be a baller, imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So apparently starting this year, the NBA is eliminating the center position from the All-Star ballot. Instead of voting for 2 forwards and one center, its been changed to frontcourt and voters will select 3 players from a pool of SF's, PF's, and C's.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So basically it's only going to ever be Bynum/Dwight in getting voted in as Cs as all the other Cs aren't quite as good(although Marc/Hibbert deserved their spot last year imo)?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Not quite sure what you mean but basically instead of having traditionally 2 forwards and one center selected to be starter, there will be 3 players between SF's, PF's and C's. There can pretty much be any combination. You could have Dwight, Marc Gasol & DeMarcus Cousins all start for the West or LeBron, Carmelo & Paul Pierce start for the East.

There will be three players voted in to start as a part of the frontcourt and those three players can be anyone who plays SF/PF/C. The reason the league went with this they say is because of guys like Tim Duncan, KG & Bosh who are listed as PF's but play center, so to get rid of that confusion they went with this idea.

My personal opinion, I think the best option for ballots would be: One PG, two wings and two frontcourt players (PF/C). That's pretty much the perfect ballot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

This will only last so long as more marketable centres don't join the league. Imagine if 3 centres get voted in to start for one of the conferences lololol. 

I'm not really sure what Magic's point is either really. He's basically saying that Bynum and Howard will be the only guys voted in to start the allstar game which is no different than when they had a designated centre spot to be voted on. There's still spots for centres in the coach picks.

BTW, no further love for Jae Crawder is appalling.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I've only watched one Mavs preseason game and Jae didn't play at all so I can't really talk about him because I haven't seen him against NBA competition.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He's going to average over a steal, block and 3 a game when he hits his stride. All my favourite players do that!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I've been hearing nothing but good things about Crowder, hopefully I can get to see him play before the preseason ends.

Currently the rookies on my watch list are:


Valaciunas
Drummond
Lillard
Crowder
Beal
Terrence Jones
Leonard
Lamb [UCONN PRIDE!]
Quincy Miller


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Only ones I give a shit about are NICHOLSON/HARKLESS/Lillard/Drummond. Too bad Andre begins the season on the bench. I don't think it'll take him long to surpass Maxiell.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

2 of my friends have a bet going on the over/under for Drummond's scoring average this year. 9.99. I'm thinking under. 

WWF, start caring about Crowder.

Also, WWF if you were to request a Magic sig right now who would you ask me in it lulz.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rookies that I care about/am excited to watch:
Michael Kidd-Gilchrist
Anthony Davis
Jared Sullinger
Andre Drummond
Damian Lillard
JONAS
Terrence Jones
Perry Jones (Yes Magic, I've changed my views :side


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Rookies I'm interested in:

*JONAS
CROWDER*

a few others that don't compare.

You guys need to get with the times. I'm making it all about Crowder now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> 2 of my friends have a bet going on the over/under for Drummond's scoring average this year. 9.99. I'm thinking under.
> 
> WWF, start caring about Crowder.
> 
> Also, WWF if you were to request a Magic sig right now who would you ask me in it lulz.


I'd go under, as well. 

As for the banner: Davis/Afflalo/Jameer, I guess.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Where's the love for VUCEVIC?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

IDK. Gus is out for 2 weeks or so, so I Vucevic has gotten the job, it appears.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Vucevic has some potential, is a good shooter with three-point range, but seems to be soft offensively.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He's the polar opposite compared to Dwight. It's going to be interesting to see how it goes for him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



> Andrew Bynum continues to sit out training camp, putting off his debut with the Philadelphia 76ers in practice.
> 
> The 76ers will hold out Bynum until his knee is pain-free.
> 
> ...


The Lakers make out even more like bandits in this trade if Bynum isn't healthy, which is what most of the reports from the Sixers training camp seems to indicate.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

lol where are the nets fans at in this game? :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Baby Kobe :lmao, he did get fouled though

can't wait for the regular season, Knicks open up the season at home too :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You guys play Miami on the season opener right?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> You guys play Miami on the season opener right?


Nah the Nets


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I thought you guys were playing at the Barclays Center?

Edit: Nevermind...I get the shade now :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I thought you guys were playing at the Barclays Center?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind...I get the shade now :lmao


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

So Felting goes on to say that the Nets talk to much Trash. During the game today Melo and Shump were yelling at Blatche calling him garbage everytime he held the ball.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

...He is garbage.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Nets will never go anywhere with that frontcourt they have. Worst frontcourt defensively in the NBA and it's not even close.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What is everyone thinking for Lin this year?

To me, one of two things will happen: Linsanity will continue right where it left off or he will be a complete and utter catastrophe etc. Nothing in between.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Your probably right. This team is gonna be bad defensively

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> What is everyone thinking for Lin this year?
> 
> To me, one of two things will happen: Linsanity will continue right where it left off or he will be a complete and utter catastrophe etc. Nothing in between.


A complete and utter catastrophe.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Crowder: 21 Pts 9 Rbs 3 assists 2 steals. This guy is a baller folks.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> What is everyone thinking for Lin this year?
> 
> To me, one of two things will happen: Linsanity will continue right where it left off or he will be a complete and utter catastrophe etc. Nothing in between.
> 
> Crowder: 21 Pts 9 Rbs 3 assists 2 steals. This guy is a baller folks.


I'm leaning towards Linsanity light. He'll have a few big games, but in the end, Houston won't win. Lin needs to work on the turnovers a lot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Brook Lopez has 1 rebound tonight in 23 minutes. ONE!

I have no idea how Nets fans put up with that crap.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

And Hump had Like what 3? Lopez actually has been rebounding well so far in preseason. He plays in NY now so he'll get eaten up

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm going to the Raptors home opener on Wednesday vs the Pacers.

LET'S GO JONASSSSSSSSSS :cheer:cheer

Lowry, DeRozan, Fields, Bargnani, Jonas :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

PLAYOFFS BABY!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That might be a bottom 5 defensive team in the league, unless I'm missing something with Jonas (don't know too much about him)


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Casey had the raps playing solid d last year. I think they'll at worst be middle of the pack 

Is Jonas even starting? I though Amir was the starting c


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



abrown0718 said:


> Casey had the raps playing solid d last year. I think they'll at worst be middle of the pack
> 
> Is Jonas even starting? I though Amir was the starting c


I'm not even sure, but nobody can deny that the Raptors had a great offseason picking up Lowry and Fields. Lucas is showing to be a tremendous scorer is preseason as well. This looks like a playoff team to me, I'm almost certain that they'll get AT LEAST 8th seed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I read a report yesterday that the starters were Lowry/DeRozan/Fields/Bargnani/JONAS with Calderon/Ross/Kleiza/Davis/Amir as the main guys off the bench.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Bledsoe last night: 22 points 11 assists 5 rebounds 9 steals. 

this guy needs to be traded. 

if the Raptors start Amir I may cry.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I read a report yesterday that the starters were Lowry/DeRozan/Fields/Bargnani/JONAS with Calderon/Ross/Kleiza/Davis/Amir as the main guys off the bench.


That sounds beautiful to me. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:



JM said:


> Bledsoe last night: 22 points 11 assists 5 rebounds 9 steals.
> 
> this guy needs to be traded.
> 
> ...


NO, WE'RE KEEPING BLEDSOE!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's great to see you've joined the FREE ERIC BLEDSOE movement JM.

Guy deserves better.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Canadian you have so many "we"s it's amazing they don't conflict. what if Bledsoe was traded to one of your other 7 teams.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



JM said:


> Canadian you have so many "we"s it's amazing they don't conflict. what if Bledsoe was traded to one of your other 7 teams.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


Old joke is old.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Canadian said:


> I'm not even sure, but nobody can deny that the Raptors had a great offseason picking up Lowry and Fields. Lucas is showing to be a tremendous scorer is preseason as well. This looks like a playoff team to me, I'm almost certain that they'll get AT LEAST 8th seed.


yeah, I think the Raps get the 7th/8th seed IF Derozan takes that next step. I think it'll come down to them and the bucks


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bucks will never go anywhere with that Jennings/Ellis backcourt, plus I don't think Ellis is staying much longer, IIRC he's a free agent after this season and I don't think he's going back.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Canadian said:


> Old joke is old.


Still relevant though, no?

New season needs to hurry up and start now.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Agreed, but I think they'll get the 8th seed (if they don't trade Ellis mid season). Magic aren't making it and neither are the Hakws imo.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Joel said:


> Still relevant though, no?
> 
> New season needs to hurry up and start now.


no.

Imo the Eastern Playoffs will look something like this:
1) Miami
2) Philly
3) Indiana
4) Boston
5) Chicago
6) Brooklyn
7) New York
8) Toronto


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

My seeding predictions for both conferences:
*East*
1. Heat
2. Celtics
3. Pacers
4. Nets
5. Sixers
6. Bulls
7. Knicks
8. Pistons
9. Raptors
10. Bucks
11. Hawks
12. Wizards
13. Cavaliers
14. Magic
15. Bobcats

*West*
1. Thunder
2. Spurs
3. Lakers
4. Nuggets
5. Clippers
6. Grizzlies
7. Jazz
8. Timberwolves
9. Warriors
10. Suns
11. Mavericks
12. Trail Blazers
13. Kings
14. Hornets
15. Rockets


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I know they're your favourite but you're highly overrating the Celtics, they're a deep team, they'll be top 5 for sure, just I doubt they'll be second.

Also, Detroit over Toronto?! Why..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Canadian said:


> I know they're your favourite but *you're highly overrating the Celtics*, they're a deep team, they'll be top 5 for sure, just I doubt they'll be second.
> 
> Also, Detroit over Toronto?! Why..


Coming from the guy who is saying the Clippers are going to be the Western Conference champions?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How am I overrating the Celtics?

Were in the ECF last year with an injured team and probably the worst bench in the NBA, now these guys have improved their team tremendously. They have arguably the best bench in the NBA, are the best defensive team in the NBA, Rondo has improved every single year he's been in the NBA, Pierce & KG can still play at a high level, they have one of the best coaches in the NBA, I have no reason not to believe they can't be the #2 seed.

You are highly overrating Philly. Andrew Bynum, their best and most important player isn't healthy and hasn't even practiced yet, and considering he has a history of injury problems, I doubt he'll stay healthy this year and you think they'll be the 2nd seed?

Also LOL at the Clippers winning the West. They won't even win their division or be a top-4 seed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Canadian said:


> Old joke is old.


Joke? What part of that was ever a joke? You admitted to rooting for a handful of teams. It was never exaggerated. I guess you've settled down on the Clippers are Raptors now though. Till when?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> My seeding predictions for both conferences:
> *East*
> 1. Heat
> 2. Celtics
> ...


This is what I'm predicting. Yes, I'm taking the Nuggets number one in the West.

*East*
1. Heat
2. Celtics
3. Sixers
4. Bulls
5. Knicks
6. Raptors
7. Pacers
8. Nets
9. Hawks
10. Bucks
11. Pistons
12. Wizards
13. Cavaliers
14. Magic
15. Bobcats

*West*
1. Nuggets :skip
2. Lakers
3. Thunder
4. Spurs
5. Clippers
6. Suns
7. Kings
8. Jazz
9. Grizzlies
10. Timberwolves
11. Warriors
12. Mavericks
13. Trail Blazers
14. Hornets
15. Rockets


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Forgot to respond to it in my last post, but I'll do it now.

Detroit is an underrated team, they were above .500 last year once the team got their chemistry going. Lawrence Frank is an underrated coach, Greg Monroe is set for a breakout year, Andre Drummond is going to surprise a lot of people and is an X-factor them, Brandon Knight has a lot of potential, Tayshaun Prince is still a solid player, Rodney Stuckey is another underrated player who thrived last year once he was moved to his natural position of SG, they have a solid bench as well. Detroit is a darkhorse pick of mine.

But overall, I don't think Toronto has anything locked. Toronto is gonna be competing with Milwaukee, Detroit & Atlanta for that 8th spot and I could realistically see it go to any of those four teams.

@Aid: Pacers as the 7th seed? Come on man.
As far as the Kings go, they're not ready yet.
The Nuggets are gonna surprise a lot of people as far as how good they're gonna be in the regular season. This is a team built to dominate the regular season, as far as the playoffs go, that remains to be seen.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Clippers/Celtics/Jazz have the best benches without immense thought on the subject. I'm probably forgetting a team or two though.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think the Pacers are a good team, but other teams in the East will have a better record. I could see them at the 4th seed though with the Bulls, Knicks and Raptors all moving down one spot. 

As for the Kings, I think Cousins will become an All Star this year and really help the team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

JM how could you forget the NUGGETS?

Andre Miller.
Corey Brewer.
Wilson Chandler.
Anthony MAGIC Randolph.
JaVale McGee.

Pretty awesome bench honestly, not as good as last year's but still top 5.

@Aid: The Pacers were the 3rd seed last year and pretty much brought back the same team last year and probably improved. Gerald Green was a really good pickup for them and I think he'll be in the running for 6MOY.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I only said 3 lulz. That still leaves room in the top 5. 

I actually really like the Raptors bench as well. Maybe not top 5 but close. Top 7 or 8.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So last week the Mavs suspended Delonte West for having a locker room outburst, then like a day later re-instated him. Now today, they suspended him indefinitely for "conduct detrimental to the team". Delonte's on Twitter talking about it, but I'll be honest I have no idea what the hell he's talking about.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> JM how could you forget the NUGGETS?
> 
> Andre Miller.
> Corey Brewer.
> ...


I don't know. Something about the team just seems off to me. But hey, it wouldn't be a prediction if it were true.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

According to Woj, David Stern will be retiring on February 1, 2014 after 30 years as commissioner. Adam Silver will replace him as commish.

Hopefully he gets another VETO by then :stern


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, I don't think Notorious is overrating Boston. I'm actually quite high on them this year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

the East is once again a shitty conference with only two top teams, and one being clearly better than the other(Heat>Celtics), which is really annoying.

*EAST*

1. Heat
2. Celtics.
3. Pacers
4. Sixers
5.Nets
6. Bulls
7. Knicks
8. Bucks
9. Hawks
10. Raps.
11. Pistons
12. Wizards
13. Cavs
14. Magic
15. Bobcats

*West* 

1. Thunder
2. Lakers
3. Spurs
4. Clippers
5. Nuggets
6. Grizzles
7. Jazz
8. Warriors
9. Mavs
10. Timberwolves
11. Suns
12. Trailblazers
13. Kings
14. Rockets
15. Hornets


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Going to Lakers/Kings preseason game tonight. Hopefully some of the starters play (really just want to see Nash).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Mavs waive Delonte West, will use his roster spot to sign Eddy Curry.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

yea i read that earlier.. i really hope some one picks him up. come to think of it id rather have him than barbosa...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I really hope someone picks him up too...who is that team with that awful bench again that could use Delonte? oh yeah, it's the Lakers. COME ON.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



StarzNBarz said:


> yea i read that earlier.. i really hope some one picks him up. come to think of it id rather have him than barbosa...


I would too.

Ah well, too late now.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hope my boy gets some PT tonight :cheer:cheer


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He should get PT, this is the pre-season where third stringers play.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Pulling for my man Kyle O'Quinn this season.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lakers got fucked up. I had pretty good seats, though, and it was nice to see Nash in person for the first time since his Dallas days. Howard is fucking huge in person. Gasol plays like a 12 year old girl. Jimmer got 0 PT that I saw.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



The Lady Killer said:


> Lakers got fucked up. I had pretty good seats, though, and it was nice to see Nash in person for the first time since his Dallas days. Howard is fucking huge in person. *Gasol plays like a 12 year old girl*. Jimmer got 0 PT that I saw.


:lmao Hilarious. Can't wait for the season to start.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

No joke, he looked like such a bitch tonight. And they were playing against the Kings bench... He literally just flopped around, got ripped countless times, and altogether just looked incredibly soft.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Liking the look of the Nuggets in pre-season but Gallo needs to calm down with the shooting at times.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Canadian said:


> no.
> 
> Imo the Eastern Playoffs will look something like this:
> 1) Miami
> ...





Aid180 said:


> This is what I'm predicting. Yes, I'm taking the Nuggets number one in the West.
> 
> *East*
> 1. Heat
> ...


:mcgee3 what am I missing? How are the Sixers so highly rated? They lost one of their best playmakers and best defender in Iggy, they got Bynum but he's still hurt and has no timetable, and their pf spot is suspect.

@Aid180 Pacers as the 7th seed? They were the third seed last year and got better. Green is gonna be huge for them as 6th man and they have a good bench. 


Notorious said:


> Forgot to respond to it in my last post, but I'll do it now.
> 
> *Detroit is an underrated team, they were above .500 last year once the team got their chemistry going. Lawrence Frank is an underrated coach, Greg Monroe is set for a breakout year, Andre Drummond is going to surprise a lot of people and is an X-factor them, Brandon Knight has a lot of potential, Tayshaun Prince is still a solid player, Rodney Stuckey is another underrated player who thrived last year once he was moved to his natural position of SG, they have a solid bench as well. Detroit is a darkhorse pick of mine.*
> 
> But overall, I don't think Toronto has anything locked. Toronto is gonna be competing with Milwaukee, Detroit & Atlanta for that 8th spot and I could realistically see it go to any of those four teams.


I don't see Det making the PO. They're another year away in my eyes. Yeah they were .500, but look who they were beating. I see them as the 11th seed.



Anyway, my predictions:

*EAST*

1. Heat
2. Pacers
3. Celtics
4. Nets
5. Knicks
6. Bulls
7. Sixers
8. Raptors
9. Bucks
10. Hawks
11. Pistons
12. Cavs
13. Wizards
14. Magic
15. Bobcats

*West* 

1. Lakers
2. Thunder
3. Spurs
4. Clippers
5. Nuggets
6. Grizzlies
7. Jazz
8. Warriors
9. Mavs
10. TWolves
11. Kings
12. Blazers
13. Suns
14. Rockets
15. Hornets


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So Andrew Bynum won't be healthy to start the season obviously and won't be playing, the Sixers will roll out a starting lineup of Jrue Holiday/Jason Richardson/Evan Turner/Thaddeus Young/Lavoy Allen.

Boy Philly will look like idiots if the Bynum trade ends up being a bust due to his health.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



abrown0718 said:


> :mcgee3 what am I missing? How are the Sixers so highly rated? They lost one of their best playmakers and best defender in Iggy, they got Bynum but he's still hurt and has no timetable, and their pf spot is suspect.
> 
> @Aid180 Pacers as the 7th seed? They were the third seed last year and got better. Green is gonna be huge for them as 6th man and they have a good bench.
> 
> I don't see Det making the PO. They're another year away in my eyes. Yeah they were .500, but look who they were beating. I see them as the 11th seed.


Logically, I don't have much other than I feel the Jrue and Bynum combination will be very good. I'm also slightly biased against the Pacers. Will my predictions be right? Probably not, but I'm just not feeling it for Indiana this year. Of course, as I said to Notorious, the Pacers could easily be the 3 or 4 seed.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

East

1. Heat
2. Celtics
3. Knicks (Yeah, homer pick)
4. Pacers
5. Sixers (assuming Bynum isn't a bust)
6. Nets
7. Bulls
8. Hawks
9. Bucks
10. Raptors
11. Pistons
12. Cavs
13. Wizards
14. Magic
15. Bobcats

West 

1. Lakers
2. Thunder
3. Clippers
4. Spurs
5. Nuggets
6. Grizzlies
7. Mavs
8. Wolves
9. Warriors
10. Jazz
11. Suns
12. Kings
13. Hornets
14. Blazers
15. Rockets


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

28 years ago...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Apparently of David Stern's final goals as commissioner is to get the Maloffs to sell the Kings so they can move them to Seattle and bring back the Sonics.

LET'S DO IT :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I consider myself a pretty hardcore NBA fan but I don't know how the fuck can the vast majority of you guys be so invested into the pre-season when I can barely get myself to give fucks about the reg season with the exception of those big games between the top 5-ish teams in the league or so.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Then you're a casual fan...


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So nobody knows what (who) happened 28 years ago?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

OMG who the hell cares?

MJ's debut. So what?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Apparently of David Stern's final goals as commissioner is to get the Maloffs to sell the Kings so they can move them to Seattle and bring back the Sonics.
> 
> LET'S DO IT :mark:


Cousins in a Sonics jersey? Please do.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> OMG who the hell cares?
> 
> MJ's debut. So what?


:jordan2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:jordan3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I also give zero fucks about the preseason btw. Can't watch a game, a half, or a quarter. I usually just watch the highlights of games I care about to see most of what I want to see anyways. Preseason is just god awful.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> I also give zero fucks about the preseason btw. Can't watch a game, a half, or a quarter. I usually just watch the highlights of games I care about to see most of what I want to see anyways. *Preseason is just god awful.*


Pretty much for all sports. Real games are what matter, not Starters playing 20 minutes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The NBA preseason is the best out of all major sports in all honestly.

At least in those in pretty much every game starters play majority of the time at least half the game.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I plan on watching some of the Nuggets/Suns tonight, just to watch Denver play plus I'm a big fan of Dragic.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dragic = LEGIT


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If that was from the playoff series in '10, that's when I found out about him and became a fan. But that fucking OWNED.

Looking at the Suns roster and they really switched it up. Imagine if they had Eric Gordon too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

nothing would be different if they had Eric Gordon because he wouldn't even play. :kobe


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Dragic fucking destroyed the Spurs a couple years ago, too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao Fair enough.

Edit: I remember that. (Y)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> nothing would be different if they had Eric Gordon because he wouldn't even play. :kobe


Umm yes he would. We're talking about the Phoenix medical staff here. The PHOENIX medical staff. They re-built Grant Hill FFS.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Pissed at myself I waited to get Boston vs Miami tickets. Cheapest ones are over 100 and didnt wanna pay much for a game. Will probably see a Brooklyn Nets vs Boston game since those are surprisingly cheap. arent the Nets supposed to he a great and popular team. 

Oh and cheapest tickets I saw were the Wizards at Boston for 9.90 lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

omg. it all makes sense. you're right notorious. and Gordon knows it too. which is why he wanted to go to the Suns so badly. THEY HAVE MAGIC I TELL YOU.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

That must be why Michael Redd went to Phoenix.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Afraid Nash may fall apart now that he's no longer getting treated in Phoenix.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Pissed at myself I waited to get Boston vs Miami tickets. Cheapest ones are over 100 and didnt wanna pay much for a game. Will probably see a Brooklyn Nets vs Boston game since those are surprisingly cheap. arent the Nets supposed to he a great and popular team.
> 
> Oh and cheapest tickets I saw were the Wizards at Boston for 9.90 lol.



I think I'm getting tickets for a game in Dec/Jan. Might take a trip to the Nets stadium during my vacation as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Brye said:


> That must be why Michael Redd went to Phoenix.


Yep. That's why Jermaine O'Neal went there this season.


----------



## irishock (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lakers were once winless in preseason with Shaq/Phil in '99. Went on to win the title.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So the Thunder offered James Harden a 4 year, $52 mil contract extension that would pay him 13 mil annually but he rejected. Apparently Harden is seeking at least a 4 year, 60 mil contract extension which is basically the max. The Thunder have until Wednesday to sign Harden to a contract extension, if they fail to do so then he'll become a restricted free agent in the offseason.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I find it hilarious that out of the Thunder's big three, only Westbrook, the one some people call a cancer, was the only one willing to take less than the max in order to help the team maintain their team. :lmao




irishock said:


> Lakers were once winless in preseason with Shaq/Phil in '99. Went on to win the title.


no they weren't as 0-7 was the worst start the Lakers ever had in the preseason and they finished 0-8 for the first time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

To be fair, when Durant signed his extension:
- The Thunder were coming off a first round exit
- Westbrook wasn't even a consensus top 10 PG
- Harden wasn't a top 10 SG
- Ibaka wasn't even a starter

And Ibaka took a paycut, IIRC he's on a deal where he gets 11 mil a year and he probably could've gotten a max contract or something close to it if he opted for FA.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I would love for Harden to become a FA. Imagine Harden in a Bulls jersey. :harden


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ibaka probably did technically take a paycut, but there's no way he deserves max money. The same can be said for a lot of players tbh. they really do need to fix restricted free agency as it's the same shit every year with teams sending out awful contracts to players which forces teams to match that ridiculous contract/


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The majority of players who have max contracts don't deserve them.

No way should guys like Brook Lopez, Nicolas Batum, Roy Hibbert & Eric Gordon have max contracts.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> The majority of players who have max contracts don't deserve them.
> 
> No way should guys like Brook Lopez, Nicolas Batum, Roy Hibbert &* Eric Gordon* have max contracts.


A guy who can hardly play a full season should never get a max contract in my opinion. I don't even know why NO would keep him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

probably because they don't want that CP3 deal to be worse than it already looks.


there is no way that the offer they got from the Clippers was better than the Lakers offer. no fucking way.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You know what's funny about those four guys I just named that all have max contracts?

Those four combined have one All-Star selection (Hibbert) and no All-NBA selections. Also, none of them have played in the playoffs as starters besides Hibbert who's done it twice and his first time around he was on a team that won 37 games and only made the playoffs because of how shitty the East is.

@Magic: Yes it is even and it's not even close.

With the Clippers trade they got Eric Gordon, Chris Kaman, Al-Farouq Aminu and the Wolves unprotected pick which ended up being the 10th overall pick. Due to Gordon missing all those games, the Hornets ended up getting the #1 pick, thus having two top 10 picks and being able to draft Anthony Davis, one of the most talented prospects in the past 10 years.

With the Lakers trade they would've gotten Dragic who has sky-high potential and a great piece. But besides Dragic? Luis Scola who the Rockets amnestied the following offseason, Lamar Odom...LOL and Kevin Martin.

I take the Clippers trade 100/100 times. I really don't see how anyone other than a Lakers fan can believe their trade would've been better for NO than the Clippers trade was.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'm not talking about what resulted due to the trade, which is Anthony Davis, I'm talking about the trade itself.


if you want to sit there and try to tell me that Gordon, Amminu, Kaman, and Rivers is somehow better than Scola(who is still fucking good and was only amnestied because the Rockets are morons that have no direction), Dragic, Odom, and Martin.



And considering the season Odom had it isn't impossible to say that the Hornets wouldn't have done as bad as they did anyways, which means they could have still gotten Davis and also had a solid and pretty young point guard in Dragic to go along with him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

There is no way the Hornets get the #1 pick with the Lakers trade.

Dragic/Jack
Martin/Belinelli
Ariza/Odom
Scola/Landry
Okafor/Smith

Yeah...I don't see these guys finishing with the worst record in the West.

And for a rebuilding team, yes I take the Clippers offer. Not only do you get prospects in Gordon (Kind of) & Aminu but you get a top 10 pick as well as your own top 5 pick while with the Lakers offer...what young guys do you get for the future? Dragic...that's it. Odom is in his 30's and out of his prime, Scola is in his 30's and out of his prime, Martin has declined every year since he left Sacramento.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Hornets won around 20 something games last year, that's probably as far as that lineup goes as well. It's not like they got any real great players or anything because Odom would have been bumming it throughout the season. There's also chemistry problems and stuff.

Rivers is already an awful chucker(not a surprise), Gordon can't even play, and Ammuni hasn't gotten any minutes since coming there.


WHAT A FUTURE INDEED.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Aminu was the backup SF last year, averaged 22 minutes a game and is the starting SF this year :kobe

Gordon, Rivers, Aminu, Vasquez (Who they traded for because they didn't get a PG from LAC) > Dragic, Martin, Scola, Odom as far as building for the future goes.

And how they would they not have won more than 20 games? With Dragic, Martin & Scola on their team they're exactly where teams like Portland, Golden State & Phoenix are typically. Missing the playoffs and getting a lottery pick between 10-14.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

One thing for certain, if the Lakers trade went through, Davis would be a Bobcat like he should be now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

yeah aid is right, Hornets would have gotten Davis regardless due to RIGGING, so that point is moot.


The rest of that team is garbage. the clippers offer was garbage and it's hard to deny it. Was the Lakers/Rockets' offer great? No, but I would take it over the Clippers' offer as that's hardly a future I would want to build around. Put Bledsoe in that deal and this is a different story.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I'd much rather build around Eric Gordon, Anthony Davis, Greivis Vasquez, Austin Rivers & Al-Farouq Aminu for the FUTURE, keyword FUTURE than build around Anthony Davis, Goran Dragic, Kevin Martin, Luis Scola & Lamar Odom, a team that won't make the playoffs but isn't bad enough to get good draft picks, which is the absolute worst spot a team can be at in the NBA. Especially a small market team that doesn't attract big free agents.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

You know what, I'll drop this for now. I'll wait another year as the pieces continue to underperform and then bring up the fact that I was right...AGAIN...like I always end up being. :kobe


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

For the way things worked out, I like the future of the Hornets. If they can make the right moves in the the next few years, I could see The Hornets in the playoffs and potentially competing in the Western Conference Finals. Right now they are still a work in progress. I don;t think Rivers was the right pick though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

As if the pieces that were in the Lakers offer didn't underperform.

Scola had his worst season in years and got amnestied the following offseason, Odom had the worst season of his career and was sent home from the Mavs halfway through the season and then traded in the offseason, Martin had his worst season as a starter plus the Rockets drafted Martin's replacement and will probably trade him at the deadline. The only player that the Hornets would've gotten in the Lakers trade that didn't "underperform" is Dragic.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Scola's boards went down and he didn't score as much(by like 2 points), but he hardly had a terrible season. he did what he normally does.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Thunder traded James Harden to Houston

Holy Crap!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Da Beard is going to start in Houston? Wow.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

HOLY SHIT.

James Harden, Lazar Hayward, Cole Aldrich & Daequan Cook for Kevin Martin, Jeremy Lamb and future draft picks.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What the fuck?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

WHAT THE FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

HOUSTON!

Morey finally did his fucking job. And they definitely win this trade.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

OKC also got the Raptors & Mavericks 2013 1st round picks, so they could potentially have two lottery picks as well.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Are they protected picks?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Depends what the first round draft picks ends up being. This is a huge trade though. Wow.

Both teams have potential for big pay off.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao at the Thunder for getting Martin, he fucking sucks now. 44, 44, and 41% the last 3 seasons. 31, 38, and 35% from 3. Not to mention, he has a history with injuries.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Raptors pick is lottery-guaranteed, meaning they'll only get the pick if it's a lottery pick.

I don't know about the Mavs pick.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

OKC wins this deal in a fucking canter.

2 1st round picks + lamb and martin who OKC will trade at the deadline for another 1st round pick. 


Presti is the GOAT


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah I agree, OKC won this trade.

And even if they don't trade K-Mart, he's an expiring.

So Houston is looking at:
Lin/Douglas
Harden/Cook
Parsons/Delfino
Patterson/Jones
Asik/Motiejunas

9th seed.

OKC is looking at:
Westbrook/Maynor
Martin/Lamb
Durant/Sefolosha
Ibaka/PJ3
Perkins/Collison


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

At least Jeremy Lin doesn't have to be the #1 option anymore

I hope he averages 30/12/5 on 50% so I can laugh at Dolan and hopefully he fucks off and sells the team


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

K-Mart's expiring? lolrockets then


Only bad thing that can happen is maybe the chemistry being hurt but that's doubtful


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

i reckon Houston got the better out of this trade as it stands. Depends on what picks OKC get really. Even so, better to get something for Harden rather than him walking into the FA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So Thunder get a bunch of picks, Lamb, an expiring Martin, AND don't have to player that doesn't deserve the max. Hardly a lose except for the fact the team isn't as good right now as it could be.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Rush said:


> i reckon Houston got the better out of this trade as it stands. Depends on what picks OKC get really. Even so, better to get something for Harden rather than him walking into the FA.


2 1st round picks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

According to Woj, the maximum that OKC was willing to offer Harden was 4 years, 54 mil aka 13.5M a year and once Harden rejected, they traded him.

SEE HOW FUCKING EASY THAT IS ORLANDO. Instead of having to drag the shit on for a year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:lmao @ Harden being greedy.


If he fails during his time in Houston he is not getting the max and it won't look very good for him after this next contract is up. if he stayed with the Thunder he would have continued to play, guaranteed, and had another great contract after this next one.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I think it's a great trade for OKC.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I love presti that man has no feelings towards any players for OKC dont like our offer then ill send you to a shitty houston team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's a business. Presti understand that like all great GM's.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Awww SNAP!

http://blog.newsok.com/thunderrumblings/2012/10/27/james-harden-traded-to-houston/


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Hyp- said:


> 2 1st round picks.


i know that, i meant in terms of the position of those picks. For examples sake, getting 2 lottery picks is far better than getting picks 20, 25 even though both are 'round 1 picks'


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

they have toronto's and dallas picks so they made out good. that toronto pick lottery protection is very odd. 

"Houston receives the Raptors draft pick next year if it falls between 4-14. If not, it must fall between 3-14 in 2014 or 2015 or 2-14 in 2016 or 2017 to come to Houston. If it never hits any of those ranges, the pick goes to Houston unprotected in 2018."

the thunder are going to get that pick. they have one lottery pick in this deal so they won. harden didn't want to take a 1.5 million dollar pay cut.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Does that mean I get to take more shots? :westbrook2

:durant3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

the biggest win of this trade is the fact that the Thunder don't have to overpay for a player. That's what makes Presti GOAT, that and he didn't make this some huge deal and just got the trade done with before the season started.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm glad that injury prone bum Kevin Martin got traded away. Before Martin got injured last season, he kept having nights where he scored in the single digits, and in some nights, he wouldn't score anything at all. Martin is supposed to be a top scorer, but yet he scores no points at all on some nights.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Ibaka took a paycut, Westbrook took a paycut. Harden couldn't take a 1.5 mil paycut? 1.5 mil. That's it. His greed got the better of him. He chose money over a dynasty.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

he's probably hoping the raptors make the playoffs and that dallas's pick falls into the top 20. i think that pick is top 20 protected. he needs martin to stay a bum. lamb and jones to be a bust and maynor needs to forget how to run the point. all that has to happen for his greed to be justified. 

i'd say houston taking off would make him justified, but this team tied up serious money in asik and lin.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Very surprising trade. Wonder how it will affect team chemistry. Harden was kind of a glue guy on that team. We'll see.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Worst move

The Darren Collison trade Indiana made, or Asik's contract?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Asik's contract isn't bad.

His contracts pay him 8 mil a year for 3 years. His contract was a poison-pill like Lin's.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Amar'e is supposedly out for the first 5 weeks of the season

:yes


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Apparently if they give Harden the max, the Rockets will still have enough cap space for another max contract this upcoming offseason.

Josh Smith anyone?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lin, Harden, White(or Parsons or one of their other 20 guys), Smith, Asik? Not bad, not bad at all. actually it's awful, but their front court defense would be superb.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Lin/Harden/Parsons/Smith/Asik is actually pretty solid honestly. 5th seed at best though, depending on how much the players develop.

What I find the funniest about the Harden trade is that the Rockets have a team that people in Houston will actually be interested in watching for the first time in like 3 or 4 years but they moved to a new channel that the majority of people in the city don't even have.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

If Orlando waited a few months, they could've possibly got Harden and a few pieces in return for Dwight :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Orlando Tragic.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yes, because it was clear that OKC was going to trade Harden. :kobe

You morons were the ones crucifying Orlando for not trading Dwight sooner, now you're saying they should've held onto him up until a week before the season?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It was just elaborating on a possibility.

But I do find it extremely hilarious that OKC got a better return for Harden than what Orlando got for Dwight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

BUT NOW THE MAGIC WILL BE AWFUL AND GET THE FIRST OVERALL PICK. THAT MEANS DWIGHT DEAL>HARDEN DEAL. :kobe


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

They should have traded him sooner, but look at the deal Orlando held out on...It's gotta hurt :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

SHABAZZ OR NOEL, HERE WE COME.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Magic said:


> BUT NOW THE MAGIC WILL BE AWFUL AND GET THE FIRST OVERALL PICK. THAT MEANS DWIGHT DEAL>HARDEN DEAL. :kobe


Get over it. The Clippers trade was better for the Hornets than the Lakers. Only a Lakers fan would believe otherwise.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Thunder raped Houston, Harden is overrated as fuck.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Woj said:


> So, Presti laid out what he wanted for Harden and the original price was steep: Kevin Martin, Chandler Parsons, Jeremy Lamb and three first-round picks, including Houston's own in 2013.



that was the original deal, so at least Presti didn't rape Houston as much as he wanted to.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

:harden :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Damn wake up to see OKC traded Harden. Thats a gutsy move for sure. Hoping it doesnt ruin the chemistry of the team seeing how most of them are very young.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



WWF said:


> SHABAZZ OR NOEL, HERE WE COME.


To think I was able to witness Shabazz dunk on my friends multiple times...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So according to Nicolas Batum, there were 16 teams calling his agent to try to sign him this offseason and that the Cavs offered him a 52 mil contract but obviously he didn't sign their offer sheet.

I must have missed something...what is so special about Batum?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, I don't know. I don't get the hype, either.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> I must have missed something...what is so special about Batum?


Lightskin with an accent (According to females)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Trouble in La-La-Land?



> Kobe Bryant sat out practice on Sunday, the sixth day he has missed due to a strained and bruised right foot.
> 
> Bryant is expected to play in Tuesday's regular season opener, but Pau Gasol is unconvinced.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

the MRI confirmed it was nothing that was extremely serious.


hopefully he sits out for awhile and waits until he's 100%. there is no trouble in LA until the playoffs come. that really is the only time that truly matters to us.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The Lakers might as well sit him opening night. The Mavs will be without both Dirk & Chris Kaman, this is their projected starting lineup:

Darren Collison
O.J. Mayo
Shawn Marion
Elton Brand
Eddy Curry (Confirmed he'll start)

Just throw Meeks out there, they'll be alright. Unless O.J. Mayo goes into god mode, which I doubt.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Its only pre hurricane here in NY and some parts are looking very bad. You have to wonder if it will effect the opener

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Eddy Curry (Confirmed he'll start)


:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Silly Knicks fan, Curry was once the leading scorer for you guys :bron2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Curry is going to SHOCK THE WORLD!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


>


Stupid Harden, how could you turn down that deal from OKC. Now you'll rot in Houston for the rest of your career.

Finally NBA season bout to begin, thankfully the Bulls are in the East so they can actually get a decent seed in the playoffs even if they suck.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Yeah, Curry was the leading scorer because he *NEVER* passed the ball once he got it in the post. The biggest black hole in the history of the NBA, no fucking clue how he still has a job.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How is he still in the NBA?

Pretty simple. He's 7 feet tall.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

With a weight, conditioning, attitude problem. Speaking of that, I just saw Darko is on the Celtics, what the fuck?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Our secret weapon :lelbron


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

DeQuan Jones is going to murder everyone this year.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Ether said:


> With a weight, conditioning, attitude problem. Speaking of that, I just saw Darko is on the Celtics, what the fuck?


Darko? Wow that guy is a bust if I ever saw one. How da hell does he still have a job?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Darko isn't that bad for a backup.

Of course he never lived up to the #2 pick hype. Him & Kwame Brown are similar, as in they both have a reputation as draft busts which makes people believe that they suck but they're both actually two decent role players off the bench.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

So, I get every Heat game on Sun Sports (and various national channels, obviously) and every Magic game on Fox Sports Florida. Warm up the bandwagon...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I get...every Raptors' game. :kobe3


maybe one year it will be worthwhile again, like back in the early 2000s. *sigh*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Bulls aren't too bad without D-Rose, i don't expect us to get any farther than maybe the 2nd round but still... :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I get every Rockets game...oh wait, no I don't, they moved to a channel the majority of people in Houston don't have.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

What are you talking about? The Raptors just got Landry Fields, it's over for the rest of the league. Boy will I miss his wide open 3's that never went in.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I actually expect Landry Fields to be productive again and live up to his contract. he's certainly capable and we saw what he was able to do before Carmelo "the worst teammate in probably a decade" Anthony showed up.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

It's not like Carmelo made him change his shot for no reason and lose all confidence in his jumper.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

E'Twaun Moore is gonna take Jameer Nelson's starting job in Orlando. BOOK IT.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

that is true. I probably blame Melo for too much, but the shit he has done both on and off the court make it impossible for me to consider him anything more than an absolutely horrid teammate. If it wasn't for his damn greed/stupidity, the Knicks could have actually had CP3 playing alongside him and Amare.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

He was stupid forcing that trade, but Dolan was the real idiot. In fact, Dolan was the only one Fields spoke bad about in his Raptors press conference iirc. Walsh was against that trade, but Dolan pressured him and Walsh left at the end of the season because of that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

yeah Dolan is a moron too. As if Melo was going anywhere but the Knicks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How many times did Fields get the ball with about 2 seconds on the clock after Melo ate the other 22 seconds? Pretty much impossible to get in any sort of rhythm as a teammate of Carmelo. He makes every player on the court with him worse. Stars are suppose to make players around them better.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

How many times did everyone on the court stand around not doing anything when Melo was in an iso? "Off-Ball movement" didn't exist on the Knicks. I'm not going to say that Carmelo isn't a ballhog, but what is he supposed to do when nobody else is moving when he has the ball? And how is Carmelo supposed to make a:
Unhealthy Amar'e who also had no jumper and was dealing with is brothers death. I can't count how many times someone found an open STAT and he barely hit the rim with his jumper
JR Smith who still thought he was in China and had one of the worst playoff performances ever
Fields who changed his shot for no reason and it was for the worse

better? *NOBODY* was making the Knicks better last year (besides LeBron). That team was built for failure.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Lin was making them better :kobe3


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Then once teams figured him out he went back to no-wait, that was all Carmelo's fault. Nevermind

I really wish we got Lin back too, fuck Felton. The only person under 25 on our roster is Shumpert, what a joke


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The team had good flow and movement before he got there if I recall correctly. He just seemed to suck all the energy out of town. Maybe guys got complacent with a "star" in town, who knows. Guys just stand around and watch as he meaninglessly dribbles before chucking or getting into trouble and making a pass with no time on the clock. He's never been great at getting teammates involved though. I'm not saying no one else was at fault but things were better before he got there and were (seemingly) better in every game he missed lulz.

If you ask Deron Williams, Felton > Lin. :side:

Me and pretty much my entire collection of friends thinks Lin will be a colossal failure. I wouldn't be too upset about it just yet. From what I saw in camp Felton is faster and in much better shape than he's been in a few years.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

it's okay Ether, Toronto fans know nothing about anything so Lin should be fine. well that really isn't okay for you since he isn't on your team anymore, but yeah. :kobe3


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*






:batista3


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Ether said:


> How many times did everyone on the court stand around not doing anything when Melo was in an iso? "Off-Ball movement" didn't exist on the Knicks. I'm not going to say that Carmelo isn't a ballhog, but what is he supposed to do when nobody else is moving when he has the ball? And how is Carmelo supposed to make a:
> Unhealthy Amar'e who also had no jumper and was dealing with is brothers death. I can't count how many times someone found an open STAT and he barely hit the rim with his jumper
> JR Smith who still thought he was in China and had one of the worst playoff performances ever
> Fields who changed his shot for no reason and it was for the worse
> ...


You can blame Dantoni for no one moving during iso ball since it would mess up the "floor spacing" :kobe. The fact that Melo was playing point forward also killed us (Toney Douglas as our starting pg to start the season :mcgee3)



Ether said:


> Then once teams figured him out he went back to no-wait, that was all Carmelo's fault. Nevermind
> 
> *I really wish we got Lin back too, fuck Felton.* The only person under 25 on our roster is Shumpert, what a joke


I was cool with bringing in Felton ...when I thought he was gonna be the backup to Lin 



Ether said:


> :batista3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Surprise, surprise. Amar'e out for 6 weeks with a knee injury.

Message to the Knicks front office even though I know you'll never read this... BLOW. THE. TEAM. UP. IT'S. OVER. YOU. FAILED.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Surprise, surprise. Amar'e out for 6 weeks with a knee injury.
> 
> Message to the Knicks front office even though I know you'll never read this... BLOW. THE. TEAM. UP. IT'S. OVER. YOU. FAILED.


:lmao :lmao

Damn knicks just can't get a break can they...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Knicks can get breaks... it's just their own players that break.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I feel like it's Christmas Eve: is it tomorrow night yet?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Surprise, surprise. Amar'e out for 6 weeks with a knee injury.
> 
> Message to the Knicks front office even though I know you'll never read this... BLOW. THE. TEAM. UP. IT'S. OVER. YOU. FAILED.


Impossible to trade Amar'e 

maybe then could get someone like Charlie Villanueva or Tyrus Thomas or some other team cancer.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Amare's injury is going to be a blessing in disguise. Carmelo is much more efficient at PF than SF.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



Notorious said:


> Surprise, surprise. Amar'e out for 6 weeks with a knee injury.
> 
> Message to the Knicks front office even though I know you'll never read this... BLOW. THE. TEAM. UP. IT'S. OVER. YOU. FAILED.


Blow up what? We have one of the best centers in the league in his prime, one of the best scorers in his prime, and a young guard with huge potential in Shump. If anything you would build around them. 

If you're talking about moving Amare, no one is gonna take him unless we take back garbage or longer contracts. Pass. Like it or not, he's ours. I feel bad for him because he put in that work this offseason and for the short time he played this preseason he looked like the old Amare.

All of this is moot though...










he's not trying to hear what you have to say


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

The HEATLES are going to repeat as champs.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



KAEPERNICK said:


> Knicks can get breaks... it's just their own players that break.


I c wat u did there :troll


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

Change the thread title. It's nearly time.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*

I support the Boston Celtics and I belive this. 
We will lose heavily tonight as the Heat are to good for us Pierce and Garnett are not getting any younger, we will need Rondo to do everything on his own again. Hopefully we can finish in the top 8 in our conference because by then Bradley will be fit and health, Jared Sullinger will get used to playing for us by playoff time to so I belive that we will be awful in the regular season. Although come playoff time if we get their we could be a force with the experience, we have in the playoffs as last season we were only 1 game away from reaching the NBA championship finals.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



GOON The Legend said:


> The HEATLES are going to repeat as champs.


No I think that the Lakers will win it this year. As long as they stay healthy.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Thread 2012-13 (Until D-Rose returns it's still off season to me dammit!)*

Two huge games tonight. I can't wait. I just wish Dirk was in the starting lineup.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*Re: NBA Offseason Thread 2012*



GOON The Legend said:


> The HEATLES are going to repeat as champs.


Excuse me while I throw up...

Looking forward to Boston/Miami tonight. I want to see if there really is any "bad blood" with Ray Allen and the Celtics. I hate both those teams with a passion but it still should be an exciting game to watch.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

have they said if Crowder or CURRY is starting tonight? Crowder plz.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: NBA Thread 2012-13 (Until D-Rose returns it's still off season to me dammit!)*

The Cavaliers really have no excuse to lose tonight to a Wizards team that doesn't have Wall or Nene tonight..

I hope Miami destroys Boston. I could care less about the Dallas/Lakers game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JM said:


> have they said if Crowder or CURRY is starting tonight? Crowder plz.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using VerticalSports.Com App


Curry is starting.


----------

